# Sticking together has 6 BFP's Congrats Ladies xx



## Teej

Well Im back on CD1 and through the TWW got chatting to some fantastic ladies and we all really helped each other through the TWW. 

So would be great to keep in touch and see how were all getting on through the next cycle - Title seemed pretty app!!

Hopefully not all of us will be here for the next one as would be great to have had a few more BFP's before the TWW is up xx

Here's to our August babies ladies xx


----------



## MoonLove

Lovely idea :)!

:dust: for everyone! x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'm due AF today and feel like I'm out so I think I'll be joining you too! Great idea xxx:happydance:


----------



## princess.leah

Hi Ladies, 

I'm new to this, I'm currently on CD4, Maybe we could "Stick Together" myself and Dh are trying for our 1st bundle of joy!! Been NTNP for the past 3 years, but have now decided to really focus on it!!! 

It will be good to here from yourselves, progress, tips, and moans together!! lol


----------



## Emma051980

Can i join? I've not really had anyone to talk to regarding the trying to concieve part....i'm on a thread in the 2ww but don't post much until that stage so would really like some help and support :)

ps i'm cd 1 today :)


----------



## lifechanging

Hey Teej. So far it's just you and I from the "old Crew"! I hope that some of those ladies get a BFP! I am CD2 of a 29 day cycle today!

Since I was SS like crazy and was convinced I was preggers I am vowing to not do that this time around. I guess I had a bug and apparently developed PMS this month!!

Well, here's hoping this is our month!

Welcome to all the new ladies.


----------



## Teej

Hey hun, i'm cd1 of a 28 day cycle and gonna try not to stress too much this month, I was so hyped up about making sure DTD at the right time I think I had just stressed myself out too much!! I hope we don't see anymore from the "old crew" as I would love for them to get their BFP's xx

Welcome to everyone else too, it certainly made a difference to me having the help and support of Life and the other ladies over the last TWW and would love for that to continue with both new and old xx

Claire, I hope you get your BFP and don't need to join us, but would be great to have you along for the journey if AF shows, and will be close on cd's too.

Princess, I'm also fairly new to it all, I'm in my 3rd cycle now and also TTC#1, is suprising how much you pick up so soon tho, and the ladies on here are fantastic if you need to know something, or just wanna have a bloody good moan about something lol, welcome along hun xx

Emma, same cd as me hun, it is so hard going through TTC if you have no one to talk to, especially as most of us on here probably haven't really told anyone that we are, or we have OH's that don't really get too involved in what really goes on or what we go through xx

Good luck to everyone :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hiyas teej and life girlies still 'no' af but I will be bobbing in here either way to chat with you all xxx hi new ladies xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Thank you Teej! I've got lots of cramps today but no AF as yet so I'm hoping that's a good sign. Also had quite a bit of heartburn so I've got my fingers crossed! I'm starting to imagine a tiny wee baby growing inside me but don't want to think about it too much. 

I don't think I'll be too disappointed if AF comes because I've tested negative loads so I'm expecting it, just want to ge cracking again!!

How long have you been TTC?

Claire xx


----------



## princess.leah

Hope AF stays away for you both this month!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey ladies! I'm popping in to say hi too! Crossing everything for the next month for you ladies may be over here full time if AF appears xxxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Thanks princess, so do I! Lol, I thought I was late last month but I've now realised that I have a 32 day cycle and was fully expecting AF this morning. Usually when I get cramps AF follows an hour or 2 later but nothing yet.... here's hoping! 

When I tested positive with my son I was 15DPO and it was so faint I could barely see it so maybe I'm a slow climber in Hcg! Lol.

Clairey xxx


----------



## Sarachka

Hi ladies. I'm also a 'first half of November testers' reject 

I'm on cd5 of 31. Taking EPO this month to try and make some ewcm. Anyone know how much I should take? Ive got 1000mg capsules. Also still taking my folic acid and omega 3, trying to increase water and decrease caffeine. OH still taking Wellman Conception Plus.


----------



## princess.leah

TeeJ - I'm glad you said about he OH's not really getting too involved with what we go through, I thought it was just mine!! I'm sure he thinks I'm a bit crackers at times. My DH thinks it will all happen in its own time etc, altough we do have an appointment booked with the Dr for mid Nov as been NTNP for 3 years, and no joy as yet!! 

Hopefully Claire, everything crossed for you hun!!x

So pleased we are quite close on CD's, xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

OK so I'm not OFFICIALLY out! Lol just went for a pee and OH there she is! Lol, I'd build myself up for it anyway so it's not too much of a disappointment, I think I'm going to do the 'sperm meets egg' thing. Will be using OPK's though because I've a feeling my ov day might change!

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Claire xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Awwww, Sorry to hear that Claire, 

Well we are all around the same stage, so we can all stick together this month and the next few comming if needs be!! - Hopefully not though!! 

Heres to a BFP month for us all!!


----------



## Emma051980

well i think that OH's are just a pain in the ass....now that's most likely the hormones talking but my lord i could kick his ass from one end of ireland to the other!!!!!! 
basically af got me yesterday evening and i got a bit upset over it and he wasn't what you'd call supportive at all!!! basically said he knew this was going to happen (me get upset) and that i should act like the 30 year old woman that i am and get over it!!! said I was making HIM feel bad!!!!!! well obvioulsy that just made me even more upset and although we are talking and stuff, i'm so p**ed off with him!


----------



## princess.leah

Thank God for that, I just thought it was my DH that was like that and takes everything in his stride!!! Thinks I go a bit OTT at times with the forums and searching for the best vitamins etc!! They just dont understand!!


----------



## Emma051980

And i thought it was just mine too haha....ah well, i suppose at least we know they are normal, insensitive, but normal!!!
All i wanted last night was a hug and to be told something reassuring, not be made feel worse than i already did :(


----------



## Teej

Claire, this is the 3rd cycle of trying for my 1st, im cd1 on a 28dc, how about you?? x

Princess and Emma, I think it's something in the urinals!! they (some not all) seem to have such a breezy attitude about it, it's sooo annoying!! My OH has an 8 year old son from a previous relationship and although he wants another baby I don't think he's as bothered about having one as I am, which drives me mad as im now 31 and TTC my 1st before it's too late lol, as soon as I tried to tell him about the different things i'm doing to help, he switches off!! Arrgghhh!!

No your not alone lmao xx


----------



## princess.leah

LMAO - Do you sometimes feel a bit nervous about telling them some news you may have found out or something different to try incase of the "here we go again" attitude from the OH's & DH's?? 

I really tought I was alone on that score!! Soo pleased to know I'm not!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::

Maybe we sometimes do go on a bit, but hey ho!! 

xxx


----------



## Matila10

Hi Ladies! I'd love to jump in on this thread...I am on CD 10 and trying for our first. Trying to be positive! This is our 6th cycle. 

Maybe our DH's should have their own thread...they sound exactly the same! I am trying to keep the craziness to myself so he can just focus on the fun part, haha. But it's not always that easy! 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## lintu

Hi Ladies,

Can I join in please, this is my 11mth TTC i'm on CD11 today and am using an Ovulation Microscope for the first time this mth.

Fingers X'd for us all xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Still :bfn: never late!!!! Not a single hint she's on her way :( pee'd off I wanna know either way now :( xxx hope you ladies are well xxx


----------



## Teej

Tach that's awful hun, it may just take a while for your Hcg levels to show if you still have no AF xxx FXed hun xx

Princess, I know exactly how you feel!!! It was his idea to start trying too which makes it more annoying!! I don't really tell him anything now which is so sad, he know's the important bits but I stop at what he needs to know!! 

Matila, I think you have a very good point, we should get them on here and give them their very own thread lol, your welcome to share the crazyness with us, were all as bad lol xx

Hi Lintu and welcome aboard, how ar eyou finding the Ovulation Microscope?? forgive me for sounding ignorant but how does it work/help?? Im not really doing much at the min, just checking CM and cervix, i'm thinking about temping this month too xx


----------



## lintu

Teej said:


> Hi Lintu and welcome aboard, how ar eyou finding the Ovulation Microscope?? forgive me for sounding ignorant but how does it work/help?? Im not really doing much at the min, just checking CM and cervix, i'm thinking about temping this month too xx

Hiya, I am loving my microscope, I find opk's and temping hard and very very stressful, this so far is easy peasy. All you do is put some saliva on the window wait for it to dry and then look, I'm already seeing am increase so all looking positive for this mth. I started checking my CP last mth and am doing that aswell this mth.


----------



## Teej

Oh wow, that sounds fantastic!! lol, I think I may have to look into that, is it expensive?? x


----------



## Emma051980

that microscope sounds good! i just googled it and in ireland it's &#8364;32.99 which is really good value and i'm not sure but i don't think you have to buy anything every month for it??? i'm using the clearblue fertility monitor which cost me &#8364;179 and it's &#8364;29 every two months for the sticks!!!!!!!

are any of you ladies taking any vitimins that help with trying to conceive?? i'm thinking of getting some but not sure what to get!


----------



## Teej

Im taking general multi vits and folic acid every day, then from 1st day of AF to OV i'm taking EPO. 

If nothing else you should start on the folic acid, it helps the baby's spine to form properly and the sooner you start taking it so it's in your system the better hun x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

We're trying for our 2nd, my DS is 2 and a half. This will be our 'official' 2nd month trying which is frustrating for me because I feel pg 1st month with my DS! But I'm sure it won't take too long - I hope!!

Claire xx


----------



## princess.leah

Ooohh that microscope does sound good!!! - I may invest. 

I'm also thinking of trying the pregnacare conception vits - amazon have them on for about £6 odd with free delivery, there also have the CBFM on for under £60.00!! 

Welcome on board to the new ladies!! 

November is our month !!! :dust::dust::dust:

:kiss:


----------



## Rachie Rach

The :witch: has got me :(


----------



## lifechanging

awww rach.. welcome to this thread...but wish you didn't have to join us!


----------



## Teej

Yeah sorry Rach, as much as we love chatting to you, we didn't want yu to have to join us :(

I just wish my period would sort itself out now!! I hate that it's teasing me, there one min and gone the next... argh!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Teej- bless ya that would wind me up!!!!
Life- hey you wish I wasn't here but I am :( am ok about it xxx 

Anyways this month I am totally not gonna stress or owt!!!! Just gonna relax and enjoy the ride ;) so to speak lol xxx still feel shite though wi sickness etc random!!!! Another thing ladies the second I start symptom spotting slap me lol xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Awww Rach, 

Again I wish your wernt joining us too, however a new cycle and new journey, and glad we are all doing it together!!! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## Anne24

Hey ladies can I join plzzzzzzzzzz. AF due on 17th but not very hopeful this month.


----------



## Matila10

Rach, I'm so sorry. That is really annoying. We'll get through this together and THIS will be our month!! 

I'm taking just the one-a-day prenatal vitamins plus a calcium supplement. I am not sure if this is the best, but it's just what my friend used. 

I LOVE the idea of the microscope...sounds less stressful! 

Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## Matila10

Also, welcome Anne!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

well me and dh have decided the NTNP is the way we are gonna go....it'll happen when it happens...lmao yeah right lol....i'll get major stressed cos thats just me lol!!!!

Hi to all the new ladies and Anne don't give up hope just yet!!!!


----------



## Teej

Well this month i'm going to stick with not SS, it drove me mad the 1st month and last month was so much easier not doing so, my full flow kicked in today after it stopped yesterday so not sure if today will be counted as cd1 or 2 but i'm back for another month!!

I'm at my mum's still and heading home at the weekend so will get home in good time to have a week of DTD before OVing :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Teej- hey hun i don't know which day you would count as cd1???

i've just text hub and said 'well hopefully i will be off period on wednesday/thursday....how about nookie every other day till next period'!!! lol....he said he'll give it a bash lol....:winkwink: dirty man!!!! 

i will catch that bloody eggy this month!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:sex::sex::sex: so i might not be around much lol....xxx


----------



## princess.leah

lol - Rachie Rach, I said the exact same thing to my DH!!! His reply "Well I'm not sure if I can but I'll give it a good go"!!! 

Does anyone mind if I add them to my signature for TTc buddies?? 

xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

no probs leah i'll add you too hun if you don't mind xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Thanks Rachie Rach!!! I feel quite special now!! 

I'll add all you ladies to mine if you also dont mind?? I'm on works PC at the momento - which is sooo slow so I'll try and update later on!! 

xx


----------



## Emma051980

add away girls :)


----------



## lintu

hiya ladies, 

How is everyone getting on?? I bought my microscope for £12 off Amazon and thats it, they are totally reuseable, so tons cheaper, you just clean it before using it.

It's awsome, I have seen more ferns this morning so deffo building up to Ovulation I'm so excited for this mth :dance:

Were not taking any vits, naughty i know. I feel very guilty about not taking Folic Acid but they make me poorly, I have tried to increase my leafy greens and cereals withit in hope that does the trick :shrug: and i'm drinking grapefruit by the truck load to help with CM and that has Folic Acid in.

DH is eating loads of tomato soup & nuts, we have an app on Friday for his SA results xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay gud luck lintu xxx me on the other hand is enjoying a nice White Russian lol would be black but not got coke lol xxx


----------



## Teej

Ohh... add away!! I never thought about putting anything on mine, will have to now me thinks!! 

HAHA - Rach, I think were all gonna be absent from here for about a week lol xx


----------



## lintu

Rachie Rach said:


> Yay gud luck lintu xxx me on the other hand is enjoying a nice White Russian lol would be black but not got coke lol xxx

ha ha ha enjoy :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Anne24

Hey thanx all for the warm welcome. I love this site. And princess.leah i have already added you hun.


----------



## Anne24

Rachie Rach said:


> well me and dh have decided the NTNP is the way we are gonna go....it'll happen when it happens...lmao yeah right lol....i'll get major stressed cos thats just me lol!!!!
> 
> Hi to all the new ladies and Anne don't give up hope just yet!!!!

Thanx hun for keeping my hopes up. I love this site for having met all you wonderful ladies. Just takes the stress of you. Love you ladies for being such amazing support.:hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Anytime ;) 

Btw the White Russian is going down nicely yum xxx lol


----------



## Teej

Ohhh... I'm off out tomorrow night and am soooo looking forward to a rather large Malibu and coke!!!


----------



## princess.leah

Hi Lintu, 

Does this Microscope mean that you defo ovulate or does it just kinda check when your body is getting ready to ovulate?? I get confused with these things, As I though with the CBOPK I was defo ovulating but apparently this aint the case!!! - It just tells me when my body is getting ready to ovulate!!! - Damn things lol, 

xx


----------



## princess.leah

Rachie Rach said:


> Anytime ;)
> 
> Btw the White Russian is going down nicely yum xxx lol

Oh lovely Rachie Rach!!! You enjoy, I'm at work enjoying a cup of tetly's finest!! lol Not long to go though, finished at 8.30!! xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww bless ya Leah xxx nar been good since last :witch: so thought get a drink darn me!!!! Lol xxx good for you teej u love Malibu not had it for yonks though.... Might have to get one darn me neck before :sex: starts xxx yay!!!


----------



## princess.leah

Ladies, 

I hope no one minds but I have added all you lovely ladies to my friends on here!! I'm still trying to fathem my way round this site, but loving all the support and ideas each and everyone of you are giving!! its fab!! Feel like I got a new lease of life!! - You can tell I work from home and feel a bit sheltered!! lol, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwwww bless ya Leah xxx what do you do if u don't mind me asking? Xxx


----------



## princess.leah

I work for Thomas Cook, Ive worked for them for 10 years, but sshhhhh (I'm on the work PC @ the moment) !!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

BTW ppl I think for the ladies who weren't with us last time think we should do intros!!!! Xxx

Er erhrmmmm let me clear my throat lol.....reyt here we go xxx

My name is Rachael I am 30 am married to my darling hub Drew he is 34.... We have been married 9 years together for 11 years.... I have 3 boys aged 12, 10 and 8 (the oldest is from a previous relationship) we are trying again for the little girl we so desperately want.... But if it's another boy we'll still be very happy....
This is now my 2nd month of trying after having my coil removed (copper one) so last month was quite doubtful if I am honest to get up the duff.... But ya never know xxx was not temping or owt just humping like rabbits but not so much in the tww and I think I may have ov'd later!!!! Mmmmm gonna temp this time, do opk's etc.... And like I said to hub every otherday till next af lol xxx
Anyways think I said everything!!!! Oh no I ain't!!! I am the threads resident nutter (seriously lol) I am bipolar 1 am un-medicated at the mo cos of ttc.... Being watched by the shrinks like a hawk!!!! Nice but winds me up lol!!!!! 
Reyt i am done!!!! 
Much love and :babydust: (dunno if that works lol) xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Tut tut Leah lol xxx don't worry I won't tell!!!! Xxx


----------



## lintu

princess.leah said:


> Hi Lintu,
> 
> Does this Microscope mean that you defo ovulate or does it just kinda check when your body is getting ready to ovulate?? I get confused with these things, As I though with the CBOPK I was defo ovulating but apparently this aint the case!!! - It just tells me when my body is getting ready to ovulate!!! - Damn things lol,
> 
> xx

This is the Jargon for it, this is my first mth using it will keep you posted :hugs::hugs:

The ovulation microscope detects hormone changes that occur prior to and during ovulation. As estrogen increases, "ferning" or crystal patterns can be viewed in dried samples of saliva. These patterns indicate that ovulation is about to take place. The duration of your most fertile time lasts from several days before ovulation to 24 or so hours after ovulation. The duration of a woman's fertile period is typically around six days, ending 24 hours following ovulation. Unlike urine LH tests, your ovulation microscope allows you to track fertility and your cycle changes. When you observe a positive result (crystal/ferning patterns), ovulation is likely to occur within 24 to 72 hours.
*
Not Fertile:* Simple dot patterns and lines indicate no ovulation. You are not fertile at this time.
*Transitional:* Small ferning patterns  or crystal forms - appear among the spots and lines. Ovulation may occur in 3-4 days. At this time, conception is possible, though not yet likely.
*Fertile:* Strong ferning  or crystal  patterns dominate the sample. Ovulation is about to occur or already occurring. At this time, conception is likely. This is your most fertile time of the month. Conception is possible from between 5 days before to 24 hours after ovulation


----------



## princess.leah

Rachie Rach said:


> BTW ppl I think for the ladies who weren't with us last time think we should do intros!!!! Xxx
> 
> Er erhrmmmm let me clear my throat lol.....reyt here we go xxx
> 
> My name is Rachael I am 30 am married to my darling hub Drew he is 34.... We have been married 9 years together for 11 years.... I have 3 boys aged 12, 10 and 8 (the oldest is from a previous relationship) we are trying again for the little girl we so desperately want.... But if it's another boy we'll still be very happy....
> This is now my 2nd month of trying after having my coil removed (copper one) so last month was quite doubtful if I am honest to get up the duff.... But ya never know xxx was not temping or owt just humping like rabbits but not so much in the tww and I think I may have ov'd later!!!! Mmmmm gonna temp this time, do opk's etc.... And like I said to hub every otherday till next af lol xxx
> Anyways think I said everything!!!! Oh no I ain't!!! I am the threads resident nutter (seriously lol) I am bipolar 1 am un-medicated at the mo cos of ttc.... Being watched by the shrinks like a hawk!!!! Nice but winds me up lol!!!!!
> Reyt i am done!!!!
> Much love and :babydust: (dunno if that works lol) xxx

- Thats great Rachie Rach, you do make me chuckle!!! Ive just sent you a message with about me!!! Was just testing the PM function!! My info isnt classified I'll put a post on about me so all can see in a momento - I'm really not that special When I get off the slow work PC and down on my speedy LT!!! Going to collect the DH now - back in a jiffy!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Replied Hun xxx


----------



## lintu

My name is Jill i'm 30, my hubby is 29.

I came of BCP Cilest in January 2010 and have been TTC ever since, at first we decided to go down the NTNP route, we were getting married in May and so thought that was the best thing to do.

I decided to temp and bought some OPK's, that didnt go to plan, didnt realise you couldnt use FMU for OPK's :dohh: so I never saw a +OPK.

My temps never show anything either, apparently it's cos I'm a rough sleeper :shrug: 

Trying my microscope this mth, see where that one gets me, got an app with the Dr for DH SA results Friday and I'm off to the clinic with suspected Endo on the 24th.

No one ever prepared me for TTC being so hard, hopefully I can cling on to my PMA a little longer xxx

wishing everyone lots and lots of luck & :dust:


----------



## lintu

iv just re read that and it sounds very very negative, i'm not sorry if i have stressed anyone out i'm really very good :dance:

And if it wasnt for this fab forum & all the wonderful people on here i would have lost the plot mths ago :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww bless ya Jill xxx toy boy eh xxx lucky you ;) you've made me now think if I should do ferning cos I am a terrible sleeper!!!! Did I read u got yours from amazon??? Think that would be better for me as well!!!! Mmmmmm 
We are all here to support one another cos we all know the other halfs get sick of hearing about it lol xxx


----------



## lintu

yeah got mine off amazon, watch where you get it delivered tho :winkwink:

I got mine sent to work, the picture on the box looks like a vibrator :blush: good job i work with ladies who arent easily offended :haha::haha:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lmfao not such a problem
Hun I used to be an Ann summers rep so I was always getting vibes sent to my house lol!!! It was like a mini sex shop in my house lol xxx


----------



## lintu

me too, mum & dad had to search through my case one night to find the one i forgot to take the batteries out of :haha:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol was good though lol xxx until my youngest found one and had great fun playing with it lol!!!! Whoopsies!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Just ordered one of those microscope things!!!! I'll give is a whirl!!!! Xxx


----------



## Teej

Hahahaha... gotta ask, how did you explain to them what it was????

A bit about me: My names Tammy, i'm 31 and my OH is 40 (no toy boy for me!!) this is our 3rd month TTC and will be my 1st although my OH has an 8yr old son. 

I really wanted a baby sooner but had to put it off as had a motorbike accident 3 and a half years ago injuring my back and suffering a prolapsed disk and after gradually getting worse and getting to the point that I couldn't walk cause the prolaspe was crushing my sciatic nerve they operated on my lower spine early this year and i'm loads better, sadly things are not 100% and they want to operate again to remove the damaged disk completley but that will mean putting TTC off for at least another year which at 31 i'm not prepared to do!!

Not sure what elso to put really, other than the ladies I have met on here have been my god send!! I moved 100 miles away from my family and friends to be with my OH and haven't really got anyone to talk to here and you guys have been my Rocks xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Cannot remember tbh it was a loada waffle lol xxx 
Tammy- ouch!!! I have a trapped sciatic nerve as well happened after my 1st son and bloody hell I feel for ya!!! Thank god mine very rarely affects me but ouch ouch ouch for ya Hun!!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Will try and catch up on the thread soon but just wanted to say hi ladies hope your all ok xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Aye Betty you??? Xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Hi, I'm another reject from the early November thread. I'm CD5 of a 30-ish day cycle, cycle 3 of NTNP. Taking a more relaxed approach for now but still looking forward to testing. :D Would love to have some girls to chat to!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Am not too bad Rach! Thought AF was coming this morning but now nothing so we shall see! I'm crossing everything for you ladies for this cycle xxx


----------



## Teej

Rach, thanks hun, it wasn't nice lol, because it had been crushed for so long too I now have no feeling in part of my left leg and foot, I can walk ok but when the leg gets tired (which it does when out walking for a while) I get floppy foot lol

Katie, don't worry too much about us hun, we know you have a lot going on and understand if your not about much, were here if you need us tho xxx

Elhaym, I took a more relaxed approach last month and it made it a lot easier, i'm also in 3rd cycle of TTC, and would have gone mad if not for chatting to some of the ladies on here lol so chat away hun xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I have everything crossed for you darl!!!! (well legs are till I finish af then sorry no they aren't lol xxx so you got 3 more days Hun lol) xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Katie, don't worry too much about us hun, we know you have a lot going on and understand if your not about much, were here if you need us tho xxx

Defo Hun xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Haha true to Rach form! You do make me giggle!
And thanks Tammy xxxx :hug: xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

How cheeky am I lol I ment to quote that but my stupid I phone copied and pasted (stole) what you just said Tammy xxx lol


----------



## Rachie Rach

Happy to help Bet xxx


----------



## Teej

Hahaha.. no worries, I take it your still on the Black russian :haha:


----------



## Teej

Just realised how bad that sounds, sorry hun lmao xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

And thanks Rach xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lmfao @ Tammy is there any black Russians in Russia??? Not they've given me headache and thought better not get sloshes on a school night!!!! Lol xxx 
Bet- your welcome hunny xxx you know where we are xxx if we can but offer a outlet to rant etc at feel free xxx much love to you and your mommy xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Omg I really must proof read things lol I'm not drinking booze now lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Sloshed not sloshes!!!!


----------



## Teej

hahahaha, worryingly I knew what you meant!! and I can't say that i've ever seen a black russian!! did I even get the name of the drink right after all that?!?!?! lol 

Anyway ladies, i'm signing off for the night xx night night xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Nighty night Tammy xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Mmmmm yummy I've just passed some lovely blood clots!!!! Very concerned!!!!


----------



## lifechanging

hey laies, you guys sure have been busy here today! I need to go to the old thread to see what's going on but since they aren't here I guess there isn't bad news yet!

Rach- I have passed clots (tmi) every p since I ha mirena removed. This is the 6th cycle. It is so gross and I am concerned. Thankfully they aren't terribly large, range from pea size to pecan I guess. (ok, way tmi now!)

I should think about one of those microscopes!

Oh yes, intro...

I am Chloe 31, oh is 30. TTC for 2 months or so. I think I am the only "old crew" member in the U.S. I plan to temp and possibly do the microscope thing this month. I am the type who likes to have control over as much as possible so I can't simply wait this out and stand idly by.


----------



## Emma051980

Rachie Rach said:


> Mmmmm yummy I've just passed some lovely blood clots!!!! Very concerned!!!!

Hey Rach, i pass clots every single month, have done for years! 
I had fibriods removed begining of last year and they said that should stop it but it hasn't - hospital doesn't seem to concerned about it, but in saying that, they don't seem to concerned about anything really!!!! 

Hope everyone is well this morning, wasn't on last night as i was having a soap night.....poor Jack in Corrie, i was sobbing like a baby watching it :cry:

Can't wait for AF to leave the building, she's such a pain :growlmad:


----------



## princess.leah

Girlies, 
I know you might all now think I'm off my rocker however does anyone else find themselves googling and searching through Kiddiecare.com, BabiesRUs, Mothercare, mamas and Papas and the such likes websites or is that just me?? 

I did ask Rach the same question, but was just windering if I was possibly a little obsessed about the whole thing??? I just want to buy a pram!!!! lol 

Crackers I know - but just wondering if any of you lovely ladies were finding yourselves doing the same and realy quite getting excited??? lol :haha::
xx


----------



## princess.leah

Elhaym said:


> Hi, I'm another reject from the early November thread. I'm CD5 of a 30-ish day cycle, cycle 3 of NTNP. Taking a more relaxed approach for now but still looking forward to testing. :D Would love to have some girls to chat to![/QUOTE
> 
> Welcome on board Elhaym !!! xxx


----------



## lintu

princess.leah said:


> Girlies,
> I know you might all now think I'm off my rocker however does anyone else find themselves googling and searching through Kiddiecare.com, BabiesRUs, Mothercare, mamas and Papas and the such likes websites or is that just me??
> 
> I did ask Rach the same question, but was just windering if I was possibly a little obsessed about the whole thing??? I just want to buy a pram!!!! lol
> 
> Crackers I know - but just wondering if any of you lovely ladies were finding yourselves doing the same and realy quite getting excited??? lol :haha::
> xx

Yep, thought I was going a little crazy found myself looking at maternity clothing, really mad but i cant wait :wacko:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Never pass clots!!! Thankfully it's stopped now xxx


----------



## princess.leah

lintu said:


> princess.leah said:
> 
> 
> Girlies,
> I know you might all now think I'm off my rocker however does anyone else find themselves googling and searching through Kiddiecare.com, BabiesRUs, Mothercare, mamas and Papas and the such likes websites or is that just me??
> 
> I did ask Rach the same question, but was just windering if I was possibly a little obsessed about the whole thing??? I just want to buy a pram!!!! lol
> 
> Crackers I know - but just wondering if any of you lovely ladies were finding yourselves doing the same and realy quite getting excited??? lol :haha::
> xx
> 
> Yep, thought I was going a little crazy found myself looking at maternity clothing, really mad but i cant wait :wacko:Click to expand...

Glad I'm not the only loop!!! Just excited I guess!! But always delete my browsing history in case anyone sees!! lol. 
Does it feel like everything you watch on TV has pregnant people in it, or when out and about everyone is pushing a pram or pregnant??. When I was at work the other day googling Qunny Buzz Dreami (lol) a customer called through - I work from Thomas Cook -the guys said "oh hello is that the early baby unit???" I thought I was hearing things!! Madness!!! lol, xx


----------



## Anne24

I am Anne. I am 30 and dh is 31. Have been TTC since September'10. DH has some fertility issues. Has gone for a SA and Testosterone test. Have the next appointment on 24th Nov. Fingers crossed and prayers that every thing's ok. But I know I am driving myself and hubby mad. There have been times when I have broken down badly. Oh God when will you answer my prayers? Will I ever have a little one in my arms?


----------



## Elhaym

LOL at deleting browser history. I always do it now. :haha: Yup princess.leah, I'm the same, always browsing kiddicare/littlewoods/boots/mothercare. Even though there's nothing new to look at I can't resist looking at all the cute stuff!

How is everyone? I'm OK, wish this boring early part of cycle would hurry up!

I'm drinking a small glass of grapefruit juice a day until ov to help with EWCM as I don't seem to have much and it tastes bloody horrible. Just thought I'd share that. :D


----------



## Rachie Rach

Anne- yes you will hold that little one in your arms xxx it will happen don't loose hope ever and I know it is hard not to stress but try not to cos it could affect your fertility!!!! Ie: stopping cycles etc xxx relax and have loadsa bd fun and you might even be surprised xxx much love n hugs xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Elhaym- I haven't drank any might do but it tastes rank!!!! Lol I know what you mean about this bit being BORING!!!!! Get finished already lol (cd2 and stressing lol).... And like I said to Leah ina pm I also look at baby stuff and get this lol I still have quite a bit of stuff from when my boys were newborns you know odd fav sleepsuits and vests and odd outfits I hunted em out and washed em all lol it was sooooooo lovely seeing little people clothes again lol xxx my 12 year old has longer legs than me so that sucks.... But it was hard to imagine that my boys who oldest is the same height as me :( (I'm only 5"4) used to fit into these things xxx my kids thought I was crazy for washing the stuff but they live with me!!!! I do do weird and wonderful things all the time lol xxx


----------



## Elhaym

I don't blame you, I'd be doing the same Rach! I never get tired of looking at baby stuff! 

I even know what travel system I want, it is black and lime green and I know OH would love it :D and it's a bargain from Kiddicare!

God help us when we actually ARE pg.... :rofl:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lmao true I spent a mini fortune on my boys when they were babies xxx changed my pushchairs like you change your knickers!!!! Hub said I'm not allowed to this time gotta buy one and stick with it!!!! The meany!!! 

Omg my next door neighbour must have had her baby I can hear it crying through the wall awwwwwwwwww baby!!!!


----------



## princess.leah

Elhaym said:


> I don't blame you, I'd be doing the same Rach! I never get tired of looking at baby stuff!
> 
> I even know what travel system I want, it is black and lime green and I know OH would love it :D and it's a bargain from Kiddicare!
> 
> God help us when we actually ARE pg.... :rofl:

Love it Love it, I'm exactally the same, I want the Quinny Buzz 3 the whole kit and kaboodle, the black limited edition one - so I hope my BFP comes soon before the limited edntion runs out!! - I'd be devastated!! And its on offer for the whole lot, all the parts that those who have had babies before say " well you dont need thatm, or that or that or that" they arnt in it 5 mins and you wont use it etc!! But I want it!! All even down to the parasol clips!!! and rain covers!!! lol - God I'm such a loop!!! - However what ever makes me happy!! I even said to DH - do you think I'm daft looking at these things, his reply "not really, but dont you think we should go to mexico again first"??????? Erm nope DH, we can still go if I have the baby bump I'm so despo for!! - at least a damn good excuse for carrying a few extra pounds on the beach!! xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol Leah good call!!!!


----------



## Anne24

Rachie Rach said:


> Anne- yes you will hold that little one in your arms xxx it will happen don't loose hope ever and I know it is hard not to stress but try not to cos it could affect your fertility!!!! Ie: stopping cycles etc xxx relax and have loadsa bd fun and you might even be surprised xxx much love n hugs xxx

Thank you so much hun. I find true solace in this site:hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Elhaym and Leah I'd say buy em lol but it I ubber bad luck to have a pram in house before babys born!!!!! (old wives tale) xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

But having said that buy it an stash it at your parents house if ya can lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

No no resist the urge!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Ladies, 

Around the time of OV, and after playing a bit of erm "hide the sausage" does anyone do anything special?? 

Peddling the bycicle upside down, pillow under back, legs in the air etc?? Is there anything else?? 

Also whats this about the tomato soup and grapefruit juice?? who needs to be eating what?? And is it fresh tomato soup and freshly squeezed grapefruits?? xx


----------



## Matila10

Wow, I missed a day of this thread and missed a LOT! You ladies are hilarious. I have a horrible shopping habit, but it had never occurred to me to shop for baby stuff...now you've given me the idea! 

I'm Laura, 29, from Chicago, Illinois. My husband and I are TTC #1. This is our 6th cycle, and I'm getting REALLLLLLLY impatient! I'm on CD 12 now. Trying SMEP and Preseed this time around. I also just found this site, and it's really great! 

Good luck everyone! Have a good day.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi Laura xx I also have a terrible shopping habit!!! But think hubby would take all bank cards off me if I started buying baby stuff xxx


----------



## MrsMatt

We've just done a ruthless "cull" of the flat (ready for moving house in.... wait... five months LOL so no doubt replace it all with other crap but heyho I tried!) and if I bought baby stuff he'd do his NUT & also think it was bad luck....


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi mrs matt I have just done that Hun my spare room is now completely empty!!!! Mmmmmm babies room lol xxx at least I can satisfy my baby craving with washing little baby clothes lol xxx my youngest has just asked me if he could have one of the sleepsuits for one of his teddies!!!! Mmmm can I sacrifice it????


----------



## MrsMatt

We've got down to ONE bookcase full of books now (started using library to save money) as I have A Book Habit.... and devour them like a woman possessed!!

you can always claim said babygro back for the little sprout when he or she arrives, is your little one likely to "play ball" and hand it over or will it be tug of war? ;)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well mrs matt I wouldn't even use it on another baby lol it is just one of many that when one of the boys outgrew I decided to keep as a keepsake you know and I dunno to see a teddy wearing it!!! It's not right!!!! Lol


----------



## MrsMatt

hehe I think it would be a real celebration of your current kids & be nice to see it used IMO :)


----------



## Matila10

Rachie Rach said:


> Hi Laura xx I also have a terrible shopping habit!!! But think hubby would take all bank cards off me if I started buying baby stuff xxx

Haha that would mean he'd have to know about it, right? :winkwink:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Don't say that Laura lol xxx


----------



## Elhaym

princess.leah said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Around the time of OV, and after playing a bit of erm "hide the sausage" does anyone do anything special??
> 
> Peddling the bycicle upside down, pillow under back, legs in the air etc?? Is there anything else??
> 
> Also whats this about the tomato soup and grapefruit juice?? who needs to be eating what?? And is it fresh tomato soup and freshly squeezed grapefruits?? xx

I just lie down for 10 mins or so, I have to urinate pretty soon after BD as I have interstitial cystitis. I've actually read that research has shown it doesn't make much difference to conception whatever you do, but it can't hurt!

I'm trying grapefruit juice this cycle. it's meant to help with EWCM which I never seem to have much of. Just got the 100% juice in a carton (not from concentrate). It's pretty bitter though! Will report back if it makes any difference :D


----------



## lintu

princess.leah said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princess.leah said:
> 
> 
> Girlies,
> I know you might all now think I'm off my rocker however does anyone else find themselves googling and searching through Kiddiecare.com, BabiesRUs, Mothercare, mamas and Papas and the such likes websites or is that just me??
> 
> I did ask Rach the same question, but was just windering if I was possibly a little obsessed about the whole thing??? I just want to buy a pram!!!! lol
> 
> Crackers I know - but just wondering if any of you lovely ladies were finding yourselves doing the same and realy quite getting excited??? lol :haha::
> xx
> 
> Yep, thought I was going a little crazy found myself looking at maternity clothing, really mad but i cant wait :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad I'm not the only loop!!! Just excited I guess!! But always delete my browsing history in case anyone sees!! lol.
> Does it feel like everything you watch on TV has pregnant people in it, or when out and about everyone is pushing a pram or pregnant??. When I was at work the other day googling Qunny Buzz Dreami (lol) a customer called through - I work from Thomas Cook -the guys said "oh hello is that the early baby unit???" I thought I was hearing things!! Madness!!! lol, xxClick to expand...

ha ha ha yeah I always delete my history!!!

I just cant help myself sometimes, my hubby made me go in to mother care the other day, long story it was a thomas the tank thing. I was just lets get in and out dead quick, I cant cope, bonkers!!!

everyone, everywhere is pregnant its a conspiracy :winkwink: on a plus side i sont have to pram shop, my in laws have an old silver cross so i'm using that im so excited, i may wee :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## lintu

Elhaym said:


> princess.leah said:
> 
> 
> Ladies,
> 
> Around the time of OV, and after playing a bit of erm "hide the sausage" does anyone do anything special??
> 
> Peddling the bycicle upside down, pillow under back, legs in the air etc?? Is there anything else??
> 
> Also whats this about the tomato soup and grapefruit juice?? who needs to be eating what?? And is it fresh tomato soup and freshly squeezed grapefruits?? xx
> 
> I just lie down for 10 mins or so, I have to urinate pretty soon after BD as I have interstitial cystitis. I've actually read that research has shown it doesn't make much difference to conception whatever you do, but it can't hurt!
> 
> I'm trying grapefruit juice this cycle. it's meant to help with EWCM which I never seem to have much of. Just got the 100% juice in a carton (not from concentrate). It's pretty bitter though! Will report back if it makes any difference :DClick to expand...

I normally put my moon cup in so it all stays where it's meant to, we try to :sex: before going to sleep then i dont have to get up! :haha::haha:

I'm drinking grapefruit by the gallon i love the stuff, also using a little pre seed (can't hurt) and taking baby asprin to help things along. Hubby is just eating plenty of nuts and tomato based products


----------



## Emma051980

i ALWAYS have to pee afterwards!!! i've been trying to keep my legs up in the air, or putting a pillow under my bum to keep elevated!!


----------



## Teej

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing ok!!

I'm terrible for looking at baby clothes!! We already have a pram :) but the baby grow's are soooooo cute!! I couldn't resist 2 real cuties, one say's I love my mummy and the other says my daddy is a dishy daddy, I just hope baby hurry's up now lol. 

There is so much I have wanted to buy but thought better, I think my OH would ban me from shopping if I started lol, as it was he thought I was mad for getting the babygrows before being PG lol.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol teej xxx I know I've seen shed loadsa cute baby stuff like little dinky uggs!!!!! I need em lol xxx they were just sooooooooooo cute xxx 
Well my af is starting to trickle off now so hopefully tomorrow I'll be done lol xxx the joys of 3 day periods!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## Teej

lol, i'm also lucky enough to have 3 day periods, only prob is they are bloody heavy!! have also been getting the clotting since stopping BC but they have also got a lot heavier too urghhh - a nine month break would do nicely please!!!!

Those baby ugg boots are the cutest, my 3 year old sister has some immitation ones and she looks adorable in them!!!


----------



## lifechanging

speaking of uggs.. how much are they over where you all live. i just spent $438 on two pairs for myself.. probably didn't need them but I love them...

what are baby grows?

3 day periods. lucky girls. Mine is 4-5 and has been pretty heavy since getting mirena removed. Wish it would go back to light...


----------



## Teej

I don't have any Uggs myself but my OH's niece just got some for her birthday and they were £240 for 1 pair - ouch!! 

Baby grows are the all in one jumpsuit type thingys lol, you can get ones that they sleep in or just general ones xx

Yeah I must admit, i'm missing the lighter period!! will be worth it tho :)


----------



## princess.leah

lifechanging said:


> speaking of uggs.. how much are they over where you all live. i just spent $438 on two pairs for myself.. probably didn't need them but I love them...
> 
> what are baby grows?
> 
> 3 day periods. lucky girls. Mine is 4-5 and has been pretty heavy since getting mirena removed. Wish it would go back to light...

Hi Lifechanging, 

Uggs in the UK are about £180 for the short ones, £220 for the tall ones, I got mine in Florida, and a pair in New York at a fraction of the cost!! your soo lucky!!! But then again, I'm quite lucky to have at least 1 shopping trip per year to the US - its amazing!! 

Baby grows are those little all in one suits babies wear for or day time, with the poppers uner the legs, xx


----------



## lifechanging

poppers are buttons I assume. okay I know what they are we call them sleepers or onesies!

Yikes, just looked it up and the Ugg talls are 220GBP like you said and in the U.S that converts to $352... I would never pay that much. The U.S. has loads of knockoffs but I just can't do it. I have to have the real thing. Just scored a great pair of Bomber talls and the new Cargo ones! Yay!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Figured I'd move on over to the new thread thanks to this morning's unwelcome arrival of AF.

Here is my background:

I'm 37, DH is 35. He checked out fine. I have PCOS and am not ovulating regularly on my own. Using OPKs, BBT and my sister's CBEFM to track ovulation to make sure we don't miss it.

Clomid didn't work. Femara/Letrazole did - yea! Sadly still no BFP. Heading to my RE office tomorrow for yet another ultrasound to make sure there are no cysts and it is ok to start the Femara again for this cycle.

Hoping for the best - my birthday is in August so a :baby: would be a lovely birthday gift


----------



## lintu

lifechanging said:


> speaking of uggs.. how much are they over where you all live. i just spent $438 on two pairs for myself.. probably didn't need them but I love them...
> 
> what are baby grows?
> 
> 3 day periods. lucky girls. Mine is 4-5 and has been pretty heavy since getting mirena removed. Wish it would go back to light...


Glad there are other people with short bleeds, mines about 3/4 days with one heavy day, I was starting to worry that could be the reason I'm always :bfn:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey girls won't be on much today my kitten got a door shut on her and it's done her a mischief :( so gonna be at vets for a while xxx poor pussy cat xxx


----------



## princess.leah

lifechanging said:


> poppers are buttons I assume. okay I know what they are we call them sleepers or onesies!
> 
> Yikes, just looked it up and the Ugg talls are 220GBP like you said and in the U.S that converts to $352... I would never pay that much. The U.S. has loads of knockoffs but I just can't do it. I have to have the real thing. Just scored a great pair of Bomber talls and the new Cargo ones! Yay!

Yup, poppers are buttons - press studs!! lol, 

I know what you mean, it has to be the real thing or nothing!!! I get mine from Nordstroms I think I paid about £130 for the short ones and when I bought my long ones there was $2 to the £1 so only cost me about £110 at the time, I just live in my uggs, soo comfortable, they will make excellent pram pushers!! lol 

Rach - Sorry to hear about your pussy cat!! 

xx


----------



## princess.leah

Mrs. Bear said:


> Figured I'd move on over to the new thread thanks to this morning's unwelcome arrival of AF.
> 
> Here is my background:
> 
> I'm 37, DH is 35. He checked out fine. I have PCOS and am not ovulating regularly on my own. Using OPKs, BBT and my sister's CBEFM to track ovulation to make sure we don't miss it.
> 
> Clomid didn't work. Femara/Letrazole did - yea! Sadly still no BFP. Heading to my RE office tomorrow for yet another ultrasound to make sure there are no cysts and it is ok to start the Femara again for this cycle.
> 
> Hoping for the best - my birthday is in August so a :baby: would be a lovely birthday gift

Morning Mrs Bear - and welcome to the thread!!! xx


----------



## Elhaym

lintu said:


> lifechanging said:
> 
> 
> speaking of uggs.. how much are they over where you all live. i just spent $438 on two pairs for myself.. probably didn't need them but I love them...
> 
> what are baby grows?
> 
> 3 day periods. lucky girls. Mine is 4-5 and has been pretty heavy since getting mirena removed. Wish it would go back to light...
> 
> 
> Glad there are other people with short bleeds, mines about 3/4 days with one heavy day, I was starting to worry that could be the reason I'm always : bfn:Click to expand...

My last AF was only 2 days, and the one before that was 3. They seem to have gotten shorter since being off the pill. :shrug:


----------



## princess.leah

Elhaym said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifechanging said:
> 
> 
> speaking of uggs.. how much are they over where you all live. i just spent $438 on two pairs for myself.. probably didn't need them but I love them...
> 
> what are baby grows?
> 
> 3 day periods. lucky girls. Mine is 4-5 and has been pretty heavy since getting mirena removed. Wish it would go back to light...
> 
> 
> Glad there are other people with short bleeds, mines about 3/4 days with one heavy day, I was starting to worry that could be the reason I'm always : bfn:Click to expand...
> 
> My last AF was only 2 days, and the one before that was 3. They seem to have gotten shorter since being off the pill. :shrug:Click to expand...

Mine are only 4 days and have been for a while now, possibly since coming off the pill 3 years ago, I never thought aboout this until now, could it be this having an effect on fertility?? xx


----------



## Elhaym

I honestly don't know, apparently 2-7 days is considered normal so I think it is OK. I'm sure plenty of women with 2 or 3 day AF have conceived so I'm trying not to worry! :)

What is weird though for me is I only had 2 days of proper flow, but I still have brown CM almost a week after it started, which is unusual for me. (I actually tested just in case and got a BFN!)


----------



## princess.leah

Elhaym said:


> I honestly don't know, apparently 2-7 days is considered normal so I think it is OK. I'm sure plenty of women with 2 or 3 day AF have conceived so I'm trying not to worry! :)
> 
> What is weird though for me is I only had 2 days of proper flow, but I still have brown CM almost a week after it started, which is unusual for me. (I actually tested just in case and got a BFN!)

Awww sorry about your BFN!! 

I always get the Brown CM for a day before, AF for about 3 days and then back to the brown CM for 1-2 days!! So I guess all in all about 6 days, so I guess normal!! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Elhaym

I suppose so, it's only my 3rd cycle off the pill so still getting used to having normal AF again! I feel reassured now, thanks :D


----------



## princess.leah

Elhaym said:


> I suppose so, it's only my 3rd cycle off the pill so still getting used to having normal AF again! I feel reassured now, thanks :D


No probs at all, xx


----------



## lintu

Elhaym said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifechanging said:
> 
> 
> speaking of uggs.. how much are they over where you all live. i just spent $438 on two pairs for myself.. probably didn't need them but I love them...
> 
> what are baby grows?
> 
> 3 day periods. lucky girls. Mine is 4-5 and has been pretty heavy since getting mirena removed. Wish it would go back to light...
> 
> 
> Glad there are other people with short bleeds, mines about 3/4 days with one heavy day, I was starting to worry that could be the reason I'm always : bfn:Click to expand...
> 
> My last AF was only 2 days, and the one before that was 3. They seem to have gotten shorter since being off the pill. :shrug:Click to expand...


Yeah mine seems to be going backwards :shrug:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Update my pussy kitten is ok she's a little quiet and bruised (she got shut in a door :( ) nothing broken xxx still worried about her poor baby xxx my ovulation microscope cam today already tried it out and saw well nothing lol just spots (no fertile at mo) lol gonna do it every morning!!!! I'll keep you all posted on it!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Those microscope things sound interesting and a lot easier than peeing on a OPK!! Lol
Let us know how ya get on with it  
Ps glad kitty is ok xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I will do Betty Hun xxx and you only buy microscope once!!!! Granted it was £19 but if it takes a while to get pg then it'll be worth it xxx 
Update on kitten she's eaten, drank and had a wee (no poo as yet) so hopefully she is feeling better :) I feel so guilty for trapping her in the door xxx


----------



## lintu

Yeahy Rach, hope she feeling better soon xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks Jill xxx She is much better now xxx It broke my heart xxx and my oh called me a cat trapper :( horrid man Xxx


----------



## Matila10

Aww, sorry to hear about your kitty. 

Thanks for clarifying your lingo, I am learning so many new words from you ladies, haha!


----------



## princess.leah

Rach - So glad kitty cat is ok now!! 

Well I'll start my "Pregnacare Vitimins" today, I got the original pregnacare ones which are apparently ok for pre conception too, they were only £4 in asda for 30 days supply, where the pregnacare conception ones are £10, but my asda didnt have them in so though well for £4.00 cant do any harm!! - So here I go!! :happydance:

Also thinking of popping to boots this morning for a fertility themometer thing!!! 

Any give me a qucik run down of how this works? do I have to wake at a rediculous time in the morning to take my temp or is it just when I wake?xx


----------



## Elhaym

It just needs to be as soon as you wake up, and it needs to be at the same time every day if possible. So it doesn't matter if you usually wake up at 6am or 10am, as long as it's consistent. Make sure to take your temp before you get up or do anything - keep the thermometer by your bed and do your temp as soon as your alarm goes off.

I saw the pregnacare conception but I think they are a bit of a rip off at a tenner! The normal pregnacare are fine for conception I think. I have boots own 'mum to be' which are similar to the normal pregnacare and it says they are good for conception, pregnancy and through to breastfeeding. :) x


----------



## BettyBoop152

So I'm def back over these way with u guys! CD1 boooooooo! I hate the god damn :witch: I think a kick in the teeth would be less painful lol aaaaargh xxxx


----------



## princess.leah

Thanks Elhaym - I thought the same for the Pregnacare conception - being a rip off, I think we spend so much already on these kinds of things!! Especially when I started to use the CB Digital fertility sticks @ £22.00 for 7 sticks which the machine was obselete once you had used the 7 test sticks and no replacment sticks availible, then on top the CB digital preg test!!! All money money money!! Sickening when it happens to so many by accident!! - however i do get excited making such puchases lol. God know what I will be like when I do get the BPF, I'll be bankrupt - constantly buying!!! lol, 


Betty - Sorry to hear your back over here with us!! - But we are all in it together!!! Hoping for the BFP in time for Santa coming!! xx
xxxx


----------



## princess.leah

A quiet 24 hours on the thread!! 

Well girlies I'm now armed with my pregnacare vits, and my themometer!!! 

Hoping I wont be needing my thermometer for next month!!! Just waiting to OV now!! 

How is everyone else?? xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I'm having a rough time with AF and my skin :-( one reason I appreciated BC lol
How are you? Apart from being uber prepared? I'm not using anything but vits this cycle just good old BD'in every other day until the week before next AF is due lol OH is gonna be knackered! Whoooooop xxxx


----------



## lintu

ditto huni, just waiting to Ov.

Fingers x'd for this mth xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Bring on the :sex: :sex: :sex: yay!!!!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex: lol xx


----------



## lintu

whoop whoop, just got hubbies SA results and we have swimmers :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## MrsMatt

Fab news lintu and such a relief :)


----------



## BettyBoop152

That's great news lintu xx


----------



## princess.leah

Fab News Honey!!! 

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Yay lintu! :happydance:

I should be oving about a week from today so also need to get on with the BDing!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay lintu congrats on hubs results!!!! Xxx bring on the bding xxx


----------



## Elhaym

So when is everyone due to test then? AF is due Dec 5th for me. :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Af will be due 8-9th of December!!! So gonna TRY and NOT test till she us late!!!!!! But I am a poasa!!!! I need help!!!! Lol xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Haha, it's just too much fun to POAS isn't it? :haha: 

I was really good last month, waited for AF and she showed a day early anyway so didn't even need to test. Can't be arsed seeing BFNs so going to do my best to wait again! I'm going to use up the opks I have left though next week just to satisfy the weeing obsession. :haha:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Omg like lufechanging said on another post last month... I couldn't walk past a hpt without peeing on it!!!! Lmfao!!!! She's in America lol how did she know lmfao xxx


----------



## Elhaym

:rofl:

I dread to think what you do in Boots then :haha:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lifechanging not lufechanging lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I avoid it like the plague!!!! Lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

It could be a bit like that sketch in little Britain with the old incontinent lady lol xxx


----------



## princess.leah

I'll be due to test around the 2nd december when AF is due, I'm starting to lose a bit of hope really, Ive been off the pill for almost 3 years and not bambino as yet!! DH did have a Varicocle which he had removed last year, he is also a body builder and has in the past consumed somethings he shouldnt have to support his sport!!! Tut Tut!!! 

Feeling a bit down today really, everywhere I looked and went there were new babies and baby bumps!!! Everytime we caught a glimpse of a baby or anything to do with them my little mamma was looking at me as if to say "are you ok,"!! lol, 
As a pick me up she bought me my BBT Charting pack!!! Woooo hooo, never studied a themometer and a chart so much in my life and how fangled am I about my filo fax stylie case it all came in!! lol - Simple things and all that!!! lol, xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh Leah don't think like that hunny xxx no matter what happened in past what medication you and hubby took it's been a while since so hopefully it'll have no bearing on ttc now xxx granted I am not a doctor or fertility expert but you'll be fine xxx and hunny if not there are roots you can go down to get that baby you long for xxx granted not the ideal way but it's there none the less xxx hugs Hun don't beat yourself up xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I used to be a POASA but this last cycle I restrained and AF came anyway!! Lol I'll be due around 11th Dec so it's a long arse wait for me! Hate seeing those BFN's :-( xxx


----------



## lintu

my next bleed is due 30th Nov, so fingers x'd.

Thinking about trying a baking soda douche this month, anyone tried or know anyone who has tried it??

I have a major issue with my lack of FCM


----------



## princess.leah

Thanks Rach!!! - I'll try to remain positivo!!! 

ooooh what this about baking soda?? not heard of this one before?? xx


----------



## Elhaym

Is douching recommended? I thought it was a no-no unless recommended by your doctor as it can mess up the environment of the vagina. :shrug:


----------



## Elhaym

https://womenshealth.about.com/cs/azhealthtopics/a/vagdouching.htm



> Is Douching Healthy?
> Simply stated, the answer is "No."
> 
> According to a study published by the American Journal of Public Health, douching may reduce a woman's chance of becoming pregnant during a particular month by approximately thirty percent.
> 
> Regular vaginal douching changes the delicate chemical balance of the vagina and can make a woman more susceptible to infections. Douching can introduce new bacteria into the vagina which can spread up through the cervix, uterus, and fallopian tubes. Researchers have found that women who douche regularly experience more vaginal irritations and infections such as bacterial vaginosis, and an increased number of sexually transmitted diseases.
> 
> Furthermore, regular users of vaginal douches face a significantly higher risk of developing pelvic inflammatory disease (PID) -- a chronic condition that can lead to infertility, or even death, if left untreated. Bacterial vaginosis and PID can have serious adverse affects on pregnancy including infections in the baby, labor problems, and preterm delivery.
> 
> For these reasons, douching is no longer recommended as a safe or healthy way to routinely clean the vagina. The only safe and healthy way to clean the vagina is to let the vagina clean itself. The delicate chemical balance of the vagina is very sensitive and easily disrupted by routine vaginal douching.

No douchy! :haha:


----------



## lintu

i know i'v read it all :shrug: but then you get the flip side of the one's it has worked for??

I'm not thinking of doing it regular and the info also says it shouldnt be done regular, dont know i'm getting to the point where i am willing to try anything


----------



## princess.leah

Whats "Douching"??


----------



## Elhaym

Lintu - it's up to you, of course! :) Maybe check with your doc first? I'd be wary of anything that could push bacteria up into the cervix and uterus, you don't want to be doing yourself any damage xx

leah - basically rinsing out the inside of the vagina by forcing fluid into it.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Douching is squirting water into your vagina to clean it out!!! It's not good for you after all that's why we have vaginal discharge that is cleaning out your hohar lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

There is a posh somewhere about douching with baking soda once a month.... It has to be done early from what I read!!!! I can see how it would work but obviously it's not a good move!!! I'd speak with a doctor on the benefits/drawbacks!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

A post not posh lol!!!!


----------



## lintu

Yeahy I'm soooo happy :dance: I just got full on fern pattern with my microscope whoop whoop bring on the :sex:


----------



## Elhaym

lintu said:


> Yeahy I'm soooo happy :dance: I just got full on fern pattern with my microscope whoop whoop bring on the :sex:

:happydance:

let the BDing commence!


----------



## Rachie Rach

I cannot wait to see ferning on mine!!!! Just spots at mo xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Well Girlies, 

Most of us will be entering into our Fertile Phase!!! 

I'm really quite excited and positive today!! :happydance::happydance:

Bring on the :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex: &:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: then :test::test::test: = :bfp::bfp::bfp:

Fingers Crossed!!! xxx:kiss:

P.S Got soo excited when my little OV calculator on my signautre has changed to "I'm entering my fertile period"!!! eeeeeeeee here we gooo!!! xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay good luck Leah and all fertile ladies xxx enjoy xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Thanks Honey, 

I was a little disheartened yesterday but when I thought about it, yes I did come off the pill a few years ago, but thinking back there was probs only a few months within that time that really said ok now is the time - lets :sex:, So I really cant be too disheartened about it as yet!! as it probs only equates to about 4 months of TTC properly, and DH did have a varicocele too which has now been removed!! - I'm just waffeling on to myself here to Geee myself up here BTW!! lol 

I am soo excited now, Just want to say all you ladies are great, and thanks for all the support, I know I'm not much use in the hints and tips area, so thank to all you ,lovely ladies that are and helping me too!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## Elhaym

Yay fertile time! 6 days until I should ov so time to get busy. :D

I agree Leah, love this thread!


----------



## lintu

yep I love everyone on here, so good to have people who get what your going through to talk too and bounce ideas off, my hubby is really supportive but is soooo laid back it makes me worse.

You guys have been my life line xxxxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Good luck ladies get lots of :sex: done xxxxx whoop! Xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

:sex::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## Matila10

Good luck ladies! It's so much fun to see people in the same boat as me. I got a positive opk today!! This is my first month trying these, so it was super exciting. It's like four days earlier than predicted...my body is so annoying. I'm going to keep using them until they turn negative!


----------



## Elhaym

Matila - Good luck! Don't worry if you get an earlier result than you think - last cycle I got a pos on CD9 and CD10, then again on CD15 and CD16 - the first one was just a false surge I think. As long as you are BD'ing when you see a pos you should be covered. :thumbup:


----------



## Rachie Rach

I got partial ferning pattern!!!!!! Yay yay yay!!!!!


----------



## princess.leah

Hey Ladies, 

How are we all?? 

I'm not tight by any means however (lol) -

I have recently found some bargains today, maybe all you ladies are aware I certainly wasnt!! Today I went in search of some cheaper Ovulation test stick things, as I used to use the Clear Blue Digital Ovulation things, where you cant buy replacement sticks which are about £22.00 in boots, also used to use the clear blue digi prego tests. Anywhoe these were quite costly over the last few years lol. So my findings today are as follows: Ovulations test Strips £2.77 for 5 in Wilkinsons, and couldnt beleive my eyes when I saw prego tests in the £1 shop!!! yey!! 

I was soo chuffed, as I say not that I'm tight but I got quite excited with my finds today, I did notice on the web the other day that they are cheap on Amazon - but I'm impatient and wanted them NOW!!! lol, :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lintu

princess.leah said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> How are we all??
> 
> I'm not tight by any means however (lol) -
> 
> I have recently found some bargains today, maybe all you ladies are aware I certainly wasnt!! Today I went in search of some cheaper Ovulation test stick things, as I used to use the Clear Blue Digital Ovulation things, where you cant buy replacement sticks which are about £22.00 in boots, also used to use the clear blue digi prego tests. Anywhoe these were quite costly over the last few years lol. So my findings today are as follows: Ovulations test Strips £2.77 for 5 in Wilkinsons, and couldnt beleive my eyes when I saw prego tests in the £1 shop!!! yey!!
> 
> I was soo chuffed, as I say not that I'm tight but I got quite excited with my finds today, I did notice on the web the other day that they are cheap on Amazon - but I'm impatient and wanted them NOW!!! lol, :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


I know it's a small fortune, these companies are just taking the piss. I gave up and bought an ovulation microscope, it's about £12 off amazon and its reuseable all you need are batteries and they last ages!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lintu

Rachie Rach said:


> I got partial ferning pattern!!!!!! Yay yay yay!!!!!

Yeahy Rach, you go get those :spermy: Girl :happydance::happydance::blush:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Worry not lintu I plan on sexually assaulting my hubby as much as poss!!!! I guess I am gonna be oving quite early because my lmp was 08/11 and I have ferning??? Mmmmmm also cm is getting wet!!!!! My body is soooooo random!!!! Good job I'm just humping every other day lol!!!!!


----------



## lintu

Rachie Rach said:


> Worry not lintu I plan on sexually assaulting my hubby as much as poss!!!! I guess I am gonna be oving quite early because my lmp was 08/11 and I have ferning??? Mmmmmm also cm is getting wet!!!!! My body is soooooo random!!!! Good job I'm just humping every other day lol!!!!!

I tried assaulting last night, but by the time i got to bed Hubby had slipped in to an alcohol coma from which there was no waking :haha::haha: so I attacked him later on today :haha::haha:

Hoping for major ferns tomorrow, so far been BDing every 3 days, not too sure what to do know. it says ov is 3/4 days from the start of the ferns that means i should Ov Monday/Tuesday :shrug: should I lay off tomorrow and then BD again Tuesday or just go with every day, to cover all bases, so to speak?

What do you think?


----------



## Rachie Rach

Every other day give your mans spermies chance to build up!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

But then again!!!! Everyday make sure there's plenty up there for when eggy drops!!!!


----------



## Matila10

Well, my life has taken an interesting turn...I was so excited yesterday, because I got that positive OPK and we definitely took advantage! I was having a great day, and then...my little sister, who is 6 years younger than me, called to tell me she's pregnant with her boyfriend. She was not even trying at all. It was AWFUL. I tried to sound as happy for her as I could on the phone, but just wanted to cry the whole time! Why is it soooo easy for everyone else?? I'm so frustrated about this for a million reasons. As soon as I hung up the phone, I lost it. My poor husband! He had a lot of mixed emotions too. I guess the upside is that if nothing else, I'm going to be an aunt?

I hope everyone has had a better day than I had today!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

So sorry Matila - not that you are going to be an aunt but I know it is so hard when everyone else seems to be getting pregnant so easily and without trying. It's even worse the closer you are to them because you can't just try to ignore it. It is hard enough without having to go to all the baby showers to attend (or plan) and getting constant updates when you are close to a mom-to-be.

Here's hoping you get your BFP soon


----------



## princess.leah

Morning Girlies, 

Matila - we WILL have our turn and get the :bfp: fear not!! xx:kiss:

Sorry if this is TMI, but last night I did a Ov test strips which was negative - just one line to show the test had worked. But I know that OV is close (the test said that if I have a line I'm likly to ov in the next 24-36 hours) butt here was no line at all. 

This morning I had the EWCM, we did erm :sex: last night but it was defo not remaining :spermy:. It was the usual clear, stringy stuff!! Sorry ladies TMI. 

So when will I OV, if I have the EWCM but no possitive on my test strip?? 

I'm confused now, or will I just keep :sex::sex::sex::sex: for the next week?? xxx


----------



## Elhaym

leah - you could still be yet to have your surge, EWCM can show up a few days before Ov so you should be getting close! Keep testing and hopefully you'll get a positive in a couple of days!


----------



## Matila10

Thanks for the support, ladies. I apologize for the rant last night...it's so nice to have this site or else my DH probably would've gotten the worst of it! 

Leah---I've had the exact same issue...I keep chalking it up to maybe this OV testing kit isn't working for me and when it doubt, keep BDing!! I may try a new brand next month if this isn't the month for me. Also, I agree with Elhaym, that just means it's getting close! Good luck!!!


----------



## lintu

Hiya huni,

I have never been able to get a + OPK as long as I have been using them so invested in a microscope, love it xxxx

I think I'm due any day now, test was inconclussive today.

Today I have been really bloated and sluggish basically feel like :wich: is due :shrug: does anyone else get like this around Ov??


----------



## princess.leah

Hi Honey, 

I feel soo peepies (tired) lol, today, like I cant keep my eyes open. But need to muster up some strength to :sex::sex: again this evening!!! Woop Woop!! 

But does anyone else feel this way: That the sex isnt spontaneous around this time?? Its a bit like false and a bit weird?? Ive never noticed it before but I felt like it was a bit strnage and forced on my behalf!!! is that bad?? xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yeah Leah it can seem a bit random just humping to get preg xxx I am trying to keep it spontanious but it gets hard lol xxx 
Hope your well btw Hun xxx


----------



## princess.leah

I'm good thanks Rach and you??, Still remaining positive!!! if not we got the Docs this Thursday!!! 

Has anyone heard anything from TeeJ?? She hasnt posted for a while, I hope all is ok with her?? Baby Dust and B'Ding to us all!! xx

xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey princess Leah, teej is cool, she just had a lot if stuff to do after she got home from her mums  xx


----------



## Teej

Hey ladies, Yep i'm great thanks Leah, Like Betty said i've been a little busy, hadn't seen OH for almost 2 weeks so been making up for it :winkwink:

I haven't had a chance to read through all i've missed on here yet, sorry ladies. I do hope everyone is keeping well tho xx


----------



## princess.leah

Teej said:


> Hey ladies, Yep i'm great thanks Leah, Like Betty said i've been a little busy, hadn't seen OH for almost 2 weeks so been making up for it :winkwink:
> 
> I haven't had a chance to read through all i've missed on here yet, sorry ladies. I do hope everyone is keeping well tho xx

Glad to see your ok honey, and making up for lost time with Oh!! xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

So where is everyone up to? I'm on CD 7 today. This is the time I feel least stressed about TTC next few days I know it's back to obessing about have I done it enough and then the 2ww lol xxx good luck and lots of :dust: for this next cycle xxxx


----------



## Elhaym

I'm on CD13, about 3 days till ov if all goes well. Going to see if I get a pos OPK, and BDing in the meantime! :D


----------



## Teej

Hey hun, i'm now on CD9 in theory only 6 days till OV, am going to DTD every other day at least, I let OH have last night off to regain his strength lol so back to it tonight, I figure we DTD tonight cd9, Thur cd11, Sat cd13 and maybe Sunday and Monday - just to be sure lol

I haven't got any OV sticks this month and only have 1 PG test left lol, so this month gonna try not to stress at all, just DTD as often as we can, then I'm going to try and wait to see if i'm late for AF without testing - famous last words!! 

How about you ladies xx


----------



## lintu

I'm on CD19 1DPO, I think I Ovulated yest as had loads of EWCM & ferns and today normal CM and no ferns so I am presuming Ov has passed.

We BD Thurs, Sun and Mon night so fingers x'd we caught that lil eggy, going to BD once more tonight for good measure xxx

Then I'm playing the waiting game, my gynae appointment is on the 24th :dance:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Fantastic! Good luck on your positive opk elhaym!! 
Teej... You got a great chance of catching the egg keep it up and don't stress about testing it did me good when I got to like 10dpo and wasn't seeing BFN's 

Woo hoo lintu! Wishing you lots of :dust: in your 2ww xx


----------



## princess.leah

Hey Girlies, 

I'm apparently in my fertile 3 days, but I'm getting all confused now. 

I had the EWCM on Sunday morning but this was after :sex: on the Saturday night - sorry guys TMI I know. 
But then I havent seen the EWCM again as yet so wondering if it was poss (sorryagain TMI) left over :spermy:, I'm CD 13 of a 28 day cycle, so technically should I OV tomorrow or there abouts, I dont have any other OV symptoms but do always get the EWCM about CD 14, so does this come before or after OV? I'm getting myself all confussed now - easy to do with me!! 
I havent had a poss ov test strip as yet and been testing since Sunday which was only CD 11, which was when I had my EWCM. 

HELP LADIES!! - Have I missed the boat?? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

leah just keep bumping uglies like there is no tomorrow lol....


----------



## Rachie Rach

i am cd9 today....had partial ferns on my microscope and cm is starting to change and a very faint line on an opk....so its looking like ov is getting close....good job me and hub have been bding every other days since end of af...so gonna catch that eggy!!!!


----------



## princess.leah

Rachie Rach said:


> leah just keep bumping uglies like there is no tomorrow lol....

Rach you do make me pittle my pants!! lol 

I also had a faint line on OPK, so is this a sign I aint missed it?? I hope not as that would mean I'd have ov'd extremly early. I think I need a microscope, DH will finally think Ive gone round the twist now: when he wakes up Ive got a Themometer hanging out my mouth, there is now a "wee collecting container" (washed after each test of course) in our bathroom, boxes of OPK test strips in the bathroom, a kitchen cupboard of folic acid and pregnacare, also caught me pedaling my bike upside down in bed this morning after :sex: pretty sight!! lol, :dohh:, and if he could check the lap top browsing history - Mothercare, Bambino direct, Babies rus, etc. Now he is going to find me spitting on a lense and checking my microscope each morning!! lol, eeee the things we have to do!! lol, xxxx


----------



## Elhaym

I'm so confused, just had an OPK which was almost positive - it's so close it might just be the same colour. Didn't think I'd be oving for another 3 days or so, and have no CM at all, so maybe it's an early surge? :shrug: I did have an early surge at CD9/10 last cycle so I'll keep testing for a few days and see if I get a stronger positive.

I'll be BDing tonight to make sure anyway! :haha:

Good luck in the 2ww Lintu! :thumbup:

Leah - you can get EWCM before and up to the day of ov, so the last day of EWCM is probably your ov day - keep checking to see if you get some tomorrow or later. Hopefully you'll get a positive OPK soon which might clear up what's happening. Don't panic yet! :D You've been BDing anyway so you should be covered!


----------



## princess.leah

Elhaym said:


> I'm so confused, just had an OPK which was almost positive - it's so close it might just be the same colour. Didn't think I'd be oving for another 3 days or so, and have no CM at all, so maybe it's an early surge? :shrug: I did have an early surge at CD9/10 last cycle so I'll keep testing for a few days and see if I get a stronger positive.
> 
> I'll be BDing tonight to make sure anyway! :haha:
> 
> Good luck in the 2ww Lintu! :thumbup:
> 
> Leah - you can get EWCM before and up to the day of ov, so the last day of EWCM is probably your ov day - keep checking to see if you get some tomorrow or later. Hopefully you'll get a positive OPK soon which might clear up what's happening. Don't panic yet! :D You've been BDing anyway so you should be covered!

Thanks Elhyam, 

Yes been doing the business, just had another bout of EWCM, I'm really sorry for what I'm about to ask, but as we have been BD'ing quite a bit the EWCM seems to be hours after the "event", is this EWCM (looks like it) or could I be getting a :spermy: CM?? with what falls out?? 

It sure dont look like spermy, it looks like the normal stretchy clear shinny CM?? - once again ladies I'm sorry for being so graphic!!! xx


----------



## princess.leah

lintu said:


> I'm on CD19 1DPO, I think I Ovulated yest as had loads of EWCM & ferns and today normal CM and no ferns so I am presuming Ov has passed.
> 
> We BD Thurs, Sun and Mon night so fingers x'd we caught that lil eggy, going to BD once more tonight for good measure xxx
> 
> Then I'm playing the waiting game, my gynae appointment is on the 24th :dance:

Good Luck Lintu in the 2WW, xx:kiss:


----------



## Elhaym

It's ok Leah! They can look very similar, but if it looks like EWCM I'd say just err on the side of caution and assume it is. :D I never see much EWCM so I can't tell you from experience unfortunately.


----------



## Teej

princess.leah said:


> Yes been doing the business, just had another bout of EWCM, I'm really sorry for what I'm about to ask, but as we have been BD'ing quite a bit the EWCM seems to be hours after the "event", is this EWCM (looks like it) or could I be getting a :spermy: CM?? with what falls out??
> 
> It sure dont look like spermy, it looks like the normal stretchy clear shinny CM?? - once again ladies I'm sorry for being so graphic!!! xx


Don't worry about being graphic hun, were all as bad!! As for the post sex EWCM, I also get what looks like a lot of CM after BDing, for example we DTD last night and this morning I had what looked like EWCM but I believe it is just left over :spermy: I normally get it for a few hours after if we DTD in the day or if we DTD at night I get it in the morning xx


----------



## Elhaym

What is my body doing??! I hope that OPK yesterday was a false surge and I get the proper one in a few days, because I have no CM at all so god only knows when and if I am ov'ing. Gah! Didn't BD last night either. This is so hard sometimes....


----------



## princess.leah

Tell me about it Elhyam, 

I'm the same, Ive not had a poss OPK, I dont have EMCM, I should be oving today apparently or tomorrow, but with no EMCM I'm confused as my CM seems to have gone back to no sperm friendly!!! Arrggghhhhh, 

I'm wondering if I OV'd early which should be ok as been BDing since Saturday until now most days - he had Monday off!! lol 

What should my CM be like at the actual time of OV?? Still EWCM?? xx


----------



## Elhaym

princess.leah said:


> Tell me about it Elhyam,
> 
> I'm the same, Ive not had a poss OPK, I dont have EMCM, I should be oving today apparently or tomorrow, but with no EMCM I'm confused as my CM seems to have gone back to no sperm friendly!!! Arrggghhhhh,
> 
> I'm wondering if I OV'd early which should be ok as been BDing since Saturday until now most days - he had Monday off!! lol
> 
> What should my CM be like at the actual time of OV?? Still EWCM?? xx

It depends hun, some people never see EWCM and just get the watery stuff (that was me last cycle!) I've had nothing watery or EW-like yet at all, yet had 2 positive OPKs today and yesterday which is earlier than I thought. haven't BD'd since Saturday for various reasons, wasn't expecting ov till friday so I no idea if I've missed it or not. :shrug:

Sad thing is I'm supposed to be taking it easy and just NTNP, but it's so hard! :haha:


----------



## lintu

does anyone know how long EWCM sticks around for after Ov?

I have had it for two days and nothing this morning, so i am thinking I Ovulated Monday/Tuesday, does it normally stop straight after Ov or stick about for a day.

It's gone back to chunky white stuff today


----------



## Matila10

Lintu, I'm not sure how long it's supposed to stick around, but as long as you've got it, keep BDing!! :sex:

I think we're at about the same part of our cycle----officially in the TWW! I wish I was in your place, though, I'm instead spotting for some reason. I have no idea why...I'm only 3 dpo! It's heavy enough that I need a pad. I'm so confused! :shrug: My body is so messed up.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Lintu if you have gone from EW to thick CM the likeliness is you ovulated! I was told the thick CM is the rise in progesterone (sp) after ovulation xxxxx lots of babydust xxxx


----------



## princess.leah

Girlies, 

I'm getting a bit of a crampy sort of sharpe pain below my belly button on my right hand side, could this be a symptom of Ov even though no EWCM?? xx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

could definitely be an ov symptom. Some people feel pain when they ov and some even for a day or two before. I'd BD even though you aren't seeing EWCM - even if you don't ov for a day or two you can make sure the :spermy: are waiting there when you do.


----------



## Teej

Princess, when you say you've had no EWCM, have you had any CM at all?? xx

Lintu, From what I have read, the last day you see EWCM is usually the day you OVed xx good luck hun


Well i'm getting EWCM, early but it's there, am also currently having a niggling pain to the right of my abdomen, I'm still attacking OH every other day so will hopefully catch :spermy: but unsure as to wether i'm actually OVing yet or not, I guess that's what I get for leaving it to fate this month and not checking with OPK's lol, If I am OVing now that means i'm 4-5 day's early!! bloody bodies, can't they just make it simple for us and follow the same rule lol


----------



## Elhaym

I know Teej, I'm apparently 1 DPO but wasn't expecting to ov yet, so who knows! I'm going to do a few more OPKs just to see what happens but it'll probably just confuse me further. :haha:

Not seen any EWCM either, but then I never really do :shrug:


----------



## Teej

it's so frustrating, can't even control our own bodies lol

Have you tried taking anything hun?? I take EPO which seems to have helped, grapefruit juice is supposed to be good too, other than that just drink lots of water xx


----------



## Elhaym

Yeah, I'm trying to drink more water which seems to help a bit - I did try grapefruit juice for a couple of days a few days ago but didn't do anything, though maybe I did it too early? Might get some today just to see if anything happens! x


----------



## Teej

I think your supposed to at least drink it for the 2 weeks between AF and OV, even better if you drink it all month through. A couple of days wouldn't really give it a chance to kick in. 

Good luck hun, hope you got/get that :spermy: xx


----------



## lintu

Elhaym said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to drink more water which seems to help a bit - I did try grapefruit juice for a couple of days a few days ago but didn't do anything, though maybe I did it too early? Might get some today just to see if anything happens! x

Iv been drinking grapefruit every day for 3 cycles, seen nothing until this mth and have had a massive improvement around Ovulation, think its one of those things you just have to build up.

Think one of the main reasons it works it becuase Grapefruit is very alkaline and thats what EWCM is.

Good luck xxxx


----------



## princess.leah

Well Ladies, 

I think we have lift off with the CM, I now have a little EWCM but ive also woken this morning to wet jim jams, like Ive pittled my pants!!! a very watery CM but slippery, so I guess this is what Ive been waiting for!!! wooo hooo. Also a cramping to my right side below my belly button started last night, So wondering if this could be it!!!???? 

Ive just noticed my ticker says 11.7% of people experience gas / flatulence around this time too - which I have, I've used my OPK's so I'll go get siome more now, and test away!! 

Just a few questions if anyone can answer them: 

If I have the lower abdomin cramping, and the wet CM does this mean I'm ready to OV or already of?? 
If I am OV'ing today does this mean if I do the deed today its too late?? as the the eggy has now gone??
Also I know your going to think I'm completely off the map but my little dog keeps trying to hump my leg this morning, is irt possibly because he knows I'm a bit ripe at the moment?? - I know you wil;l all think I'm stupid but he only does it mid month for a day or 2 and sometimes during AF. lol 

I thoughtn I had this all figured out, but the more I'm getting into this the more I'm confusing myself!!! - I think its my ticker confusing me, as it says I OV today, and that I have 13 days left till testing which is making me think too late to do the deed and be successful?? xx 

xxxx


----------



## Teej

Hey hun, if your OVing today you may still be in with a chance but I would DTD for the next few days just in case your not OVin just yet!! Although the cramping is a good indication that you are - just try and get some BDing in today to be safe. 

With the dog, I have no idea lol, let's hope it's a good sign!!


----------



## Elhaym

Well speak of the devil, got some good fertile looking CM about an hour ago! :happydance:

Thanks for the advice lintu and Teej, may try it next cycle if this one's a bust! xx

Leah, it's still worthwhile to BD, in case you ov late, eggs can survive for 12-24 hours. :D I think this is why fertility experts say not to stress about timing BD to ov too much, as it's not an exact science, instead as long as you BD every 2-3 days you'll always have some swimmers there waiting! So confusing at times all this!


----------



## princess.leah

Hi Girlies, 

I'm just back from my 1st trip to the Dr's about this fertility thing!! 

I'm going for CD21 bloods done on Wednesday, he is giving me a full MOT, he is testing for Ovulation, Thyroid, Liver, Kidney, Hormones, Diabetes, and Celeioacs desease, the works!!! Hubby and a lovely little pot to produce in and rush it down to Pathology at the general hospital, 

I'm soo hoping that we dont need to go down this route, I'm needle-a-phobic - never had blood taken in my life, so I'm scared I'll pass out!!! 

Ohhh well at least its the start and we can go from there.,xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Oh, good luck leah! Hope everything goes well. :thumbup:


----------



## Teej

Good luck Leah, I also hate needles so am right with ya there!! at least it's for a good cause... just thing of that lil baby in your arms while they take blood xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Hey Girlies, 

Hows is everyone doing?? 

I have been chating my BBT for the past week or so, and today saw a rise in my temp which I have been expecting, so this must mean that I'm producing eggs??? 
I hope so, my little BBT booklet states that once you see the rise the ovulation took place 24-36 hours prior to this rise, so that would mean i Ov'd late Tuesday - Thursday. I think this will be about right as I had the cramps on Wednesday evening, however due to one thing and another I havent done the deed since Tuesday Morning!!! :nope: I hope that I did OV wednesday then and that would hopefully mean the swimmers were still there to meet my little eggy. How long can the little :spermy: live for after :sex:

Although now I'm a little confused as the closest I got to a positive OPK was last night?? So how could that be if I'd already Ov'd?? I dont have much faith in those cheap OPK strips, as Ive never gotton a line as dark as the control line or darker - which technially is a negative. :wacko:

I dont think I'll have caught this time, I'll try to remain positive, but difficult, :nope:

Also I've not seen any EWCM since Monday or Tuesday which thinking about it could be right if I ov'd Wednesday, - as you can tell I'm thinking as I type and tyope what I think lol, - a load of waffel!!! Sorry just feeling deflated in case I missed it, 

What do you ladies think?????? 

xxxxxx


----------



## Teej

Well it sounds like you OVed Tue/Wed so if you DTD on Tue morning your def in with a chance hun!! The little :spermy: can live anything up to 3-5 days after DTD so sounds good to me!! 
I would carry on BDing for a few days tho just to be sure, I think I have OVed early this month but carrying on just in case, determined to give my mum the best birthday prezzie :) she can't wait to have a granchild and as this will be her 1st and she'd 50 on the 8th dec I think it will make her birthday xx


----------



## Teej

Well it sounds like you OVed Tue/Wed so if you DTD on Tue morning your def in with a chance hun!! The little :spermy: can live anything up to 3-5 days after DTD so sounds good to me!! 
I would carry on BDing for a few days tho just to be sure, I think I have OVed early this month but carrying on just in case, determined to give my mum the best birthday prezzie :) she can't wait to have a granchild and as this will be her 1st and she'd 50 on the 8th dec I think it will make her birthday xx


----------



## princess.leah

Teej said:


> Well it sounds like you OVed Tue/Wed so if you DTD on Tue morning your def in with a chance hun!! The little :spermy: can live anything up to 3-5 days after DTD so sounds good to me!!
> I would carry on BDing for a few days tho just to be sure, I think I have OVed early this month but carrying on just in case, determined to give my mum the best birthday prezzie :) she can't wait to have a granchild and as this will be her 1st and she'd 50 on the 8th dec I think it will make her birthday xx



Awww thanks hun, 

Youve made me feel better now, I'm sure that OV has passed as my increase in temp which means that it occoured 24 - 36 hours ago, I'm sure it was Wednesday, as I had the cramps and wind, and had the EWCM from Sunday to Tuesday, but the OPK thing is throwing me although tehnically it wouldnt have been a positive but there was defo a line there, which was the darkest it has been all week. I'll pounce on DH tonight just for good measure!! Thanks again Teej

That would be a lovely Birthday Suprise!!! My Mam is despo for a grand child, she has 1 grand child - My Brothers Daughter which goes everywhere with my mama, she is 7 now. Soo funny, but is desperate for me to have one to spoil!!! 

Fingers crossed for you and everyone else Teej, xxx


----------



## Teej

I tried the OPK's last month, got a load of IC's but didn't really get on with them, not bothered with them this month, my body seems pretty good at giving me the sign's of OV so have just had lots of sex every up till now and will carry on doing so for next 4-5 days, that way I know I have done whet I can to get that :spermy: OH is loving it lol

lol my mum drops not so subtle hints every time I see her!! she was over the moon when I told her were now TTC, I dread to think what she will be like when I get my BFP!! 

Good luck and lots of :dust::dust::dust: to everyone xx


----------



## princess.leah

Good Afternoon Girlies, 

How are we all, I know some of us are now in teh TWW, and some of us are still currently :sex::sex: ,like rabbits!! lol - Hence I this thread is a little quiet!lol. 

Ive noticed Rachie Rach has not been on for a while, has anyone heard from her?? I know she is possibly bussy at this time lol!! x

You ladies probs know about it already but I have found a fab way of charting several things online. Using the fertility friend website, you can chart, BBT along with CM, BD days etc, its fab as it shows you a calender of when you expected OV is, and if you BBT;ing its shows you when you did OV, while also taking into account your CM and I think you can chat if your using a microscope too also charts your OPK's on there too. Its a fab little tool. 
If you have a chance take a look, its really put me at ease as it shows me on my calender where I BD, when I OV'd and my most fertile days, which is really clear to see. You have to update it with your info daily or if you already have info written down just load the data in and hey presto!!! 

According to my new calender I Ov'd Thursday, which will be about right due to the cramp and wind on Wednesday evening. I last DTD on Tuesday which probs wasnt close enough this time but at least I can now pin point. I remain hopeful that the :spermy: survived that long!!! 

:dust::dust::dust: to all, xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi Leah I am ok Hun xxx having a bit of a rough time with my bp at the mo but hopefully I'll come round soon xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

It must be hard Rach! But you seem like your pretty much as in control as you can be! Xxx big hug xxxx


----------



## princess.leah

Awwwww Rach, 

Sorry to hear that, sure you will be back on top of everything soon babe, :hugs: xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Teej

You know where we are if you need to offload hun xx thinking of you xx


----------



## princess.leah

Hello Lovely Ladies, 

Our little thread has gon e quiet?? 

How many of us are in 2WW?? and how many are Ov'ing soon?? 

Lintu - you just got 5 days left till testing!!! Wooo Hooo Any early tell tale signs yet?? 

Hope all of you are well and have everything crossed for this cycle for :bfp:

Anyone any ideas on how to keep us entertianed during this 2WW?? I'm getting bored and obsessed!! lol, 

Wishing everyone lots of :dust::dust::dust: this cycle!! 


xxxx:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Teej

Hey hun, i'm OVing today :happydance: and have been attacking OH every other day for just over a week... he's also getting it tonight lol.

Thankfully i've got a few things going on in the TWW so will keep my mind occupied!! 

How about you hun, where are you in your cycle and how's it going xx


----------



## Elhaym

What the heck is going on with my CM? 4 dpo (I think, not too sure) and still lots of it! Sorry for the TMI but we're all used to it by now. :haha:


----------



## Teej

lol, I think were all past the TMI stage!! 

Do you know for sure that you OVed when you should have??


----------



## lintu

Rachie Rach said:


> Hi Leah I am ok Hun xxx having a bit of a rough time with my bp at the mo but hopefully I'll come round soon xxx

Hope your feeling better soon huni :hugs:


----------



## lintu

princess.leah said:


> Lintu - you just got 5 days left till testing!!! Wooo Hooo Any early tell tale signs yet??
> 
> xxxx:kiss::kiss:

I'm good, I can't tell what could be signs or just normal :witch: :shrug: 

Here is so far,

My boobs are huge and I mean huge, I lost weight for the wedding and had a couple of Katie Price bra's they had molded cups which after losing weight I never really filled, never change bra size but they were just not as full, anyway I'm back in them today!! and they are super sore :growlmad:, they hurt at the top going round to the sides.

I was really bloated just after Ov, that thankfully has gone away now. 

My CP went back up, but has come down again but is about medium and tilted (that one is new) 

All of the above are normal for my cycle, these are the ones that arent.

I'm eating normally but then by the time I get home I could just eat anything i'm so hungery, we normally eat around 8 I'm starting tea now when I get home at 6!

I'm tired but sleeping very light and waking up two three times a night, when i dream they are really vivid, strange dreams.

And finally my emotions are out of wack, been a little low and weepy past few days :shrug:

Dont even get me started on the wind :haha:

All of this could be :witch: I just dont know.

I have my FS Gynae app on Wed morning, will be too early to test, going to ask for a blood test if they want to do anything invasive, wish me luck


----------



## Elhaym

Teej said:


> lol, I think were all past the TMI stage!!
> 
> Do you know for sure that you OVed when you should have??

Can't say for definite as I'm not temping. Had pos OPKs and EWCM, though did have a patch of EWCM later too. I do have sore nipples which I usually get after ov, but I never get any other real signs of it. 

Will just wait for :witch: I suppose!

Good luck Lintu! xx


----------



## lintu

Elhaym said:


> Teej said:
> 
> 
> lol, I think were all past the TMI stage!!
> 
> Do you know for sure that you OVed when you should have??
> 
> Can't say for definite as I'm not temping. Had pos OPKs and EWCM, though did have a patch of EWCM later too. I do have sore nipples which I usually get after ov, but I never get any other real signs of it.
> 
> Will just wait for :witch: I suppose!
> 
> Good luck Lintu! xxClick to expand...

I agree with Teej were all deffo past the TMI point, most you know my cycles/symptoms as well as me :haha::haha:


----------



## lintu

Also forgot to mention the bleeding gums, but that could be the baby asprin, I'm taking daily :haha:


----------



## princess.leah

Glad your good honey, 

You got your first Gyno appointment on Wednesday, I'm having my bloods done - ewwww I'm really squeemish!! Terrified!! Good luck for you appointment, what are you having done honey? 

I'm only 4DPO, I'm really not too hopeful for this month, 

I was reading something today about very early signs of pregnany and one of the things a few said was strange vivid dreams!!! - keeping everything crossed for you!! xxx


----------



## lintu

I have suspected Endometriosis so was going for that but because I have been TTC for 12 mths in Dec my Dr as sent to the FS Gynae whilst I was going she said I might as well cover everything, save making me wait for 12mths and then having to wait for another appointment and I suppose it's double the cost, as I am already going.

are you having the 21 day bloods done to check Ov?


----------



## princess.leah

Elhaym said:


> What the heck is going on with my CM? 4 dpo (I think, not too sure) and still lots of it! Sorry for the TMI but we're all used to it by now. :haha:

Not all all TMI Elhyam!!! 

I'm was the same honey yesterday, CM in abundance sorry here I go again, but it was like white, and the consistancy of a cleansing milk???? lol, thats the only thing I could think of!! But bright white and lots of it!! Ewww - sorry ladies I'm a horror I know!! 
I'm still getting lots of CM, which I cant say Ive noticed before, but then again I probs havent been checking I guess. I was a bit irritated by it 1 DPO but all ok now, just lots of it!!! 

xx


----------



## princess.leah

lintu said:


> I have suspected Endometriosis so was going for that but because I have been TTC for 12 mths in Dec my Dr as sent to the FS Gynae whilst I was going she said I might as well cover everything, save making me wait for 12mths and then having to wait for another appointment and I suppose it's double the cost, as I am already going.
> 
> are you having the 21 day bloods done to check Ov?

Yes Honey, 

Getting the 21 day bloods done, but he is also checking everything else. My Mam has Coeliac Desise and Dad has Dibetes, and Grandad had Tyroid probs. My Dr is just checking for everything to make things as quick and "painless" as possible. So he is checking OV - which I think I do due to my BBTing, also checking my liver, kidney, and hormones!!!! woooop full MOT. 

DH is also getting his liver and kidneys and things checked as he is a body builder and the rubish he has put through his body is no ones business - most of which legal of course but yes he did do one cheeky little cycle of steriods a few years ago - not injectables but a form of steriod all the same!!! much to my disappointment. So he is getting everything checked also. He needs to do the biz in the pot also!! :haha:
It makes me embarrassed to look at the pot that has been sitting on my desk since Thursday!! lol - but then again that is coming from someone who can't go to Boots and buy a box of Tampons without blushing!!!! - daft I know!! lolxxxx,


----------



## Teej

Elhaym, sounds like were in the same boat this month lol, I should have OVed yesterday but think I did on Thursday, but in all honesty I don't have a clue lol, I guess it's just a case of wait and see xx

Lintu, they all sound like great signs hun, will keep fingers crossed for you, keep us updated on how things go xx

Leah, loadsa CM is also a good sign hun!! fingers crossed for you too xx


----------



## princess.leah

Teej said:


> Elhaym, sounds like were in the same boat this month lol, I should have OVed yesterday but think I did on Thursday, but in all honesty I don't have a clue lol, I guess it's just a case of wait and see xx
> 
> Lintu, they all sound like great signs hun, will keep fingers crossed for you, keep us updated on how things go xx
> 
> Leah, loadsa CM is also a good sign hun!! fingers crossed for you too xx

Really!! Thanks honey, 

Also Teej, the best thing to check when OV occoured is the BBT, its great using BBT along with the Fertility Friend charts. Its very clear to show when you are expected to OV and once you have put in your BBT's it pin points the day you did actually OV. Try it honey its great. I thought the BBT thing would be a hassel but its not, as soon as my alarm goes off I just reach for the themometer and stick it in my mouth. I work shifts so I never get up the same time but this way, I can just stick it in my mouth and the themometer keeps the reading until you take your next temp - allowing you to make a note of your temp at any time during the day when your properly awake also I havent charted each day I started charting mid cycle but can clearly see when it happened!!!

xxx


----------



## lintu

Well ladies it's official, I am mad!!! I took my temp about 3am in my sleep, I kinda remember doing it, it was out of it's box next to my bed and DH confirmed it happened, I'm totally gaga!!!


----------



## Teej

Leah, Thanks hun, I really must start charting my temp and if I get a BFN this cycle i'll start temping next month, sadly Fertility Friend only gives you a months free trial and i've had it lol.


----------



## Elhaym

lintu said:


> Well ladies it's official, I am mad!!! I took my temp about 3am in my sleep, I kinda remember doing it, it was out of it's box next to my bed and DH confirmed it happened, I'm totally gaga!!!

:haha:


----------



## princess.leah

Love it Lintu - I didn that last week, but only because I thought it was time to get up but it was 4am,!!

Lintu - How did you first appointment go today?? 

Girlies I've been for my bloods done, what an experience. I was almost in tears in the surgery before I went in for no reason, I wasnt emotional as I was scared I dont know what it was, I had my bloods done - not too bad, soon after I felt ill!!! Thought I was going to pass out - I was going to do a Gillian McKeith in the Dr's surgery!! lol Phew thankfully I didnt. But then the emotions started again, I sobbed uncontrollable all the way home - tears dripping off my nose as I'm driving along. DH is saying "awww baby did they hurt you (he was there too having his done). I'm saying Noooo, noooo, sob sob sniff. 

Wierd little mini melt down!!! :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I also feel soo tired now, from this mini melt down of emotion!! xx


----------



## princess.leah

Hi Girlies, 

I thought this little website might keep us busy and drive us insane during the 2WW!! 

Happy symptom spotting!!! lol 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/

xxx


----------



## lintu

My appointment went really well thanx huni.

Took all our details, and went though my cycles and is happy that at least im regular.

Put me down for bloods at different stages through my cycle to check my hormone level and put me down for a laperoscopy which he said is about a 3 mth waiting list at the moment so all looking really good.

He did comment that my tubes and overies looked really healthy and that they did look swollen, so I'm really positive about it all now. Going to give myself a break from TTC over Xmas and get back on the bike (so to speak) in the new year xxx


----------



## Elhaym

princess.leah said:


> Hi Girlies,
> 
> I thought this little website might keep us busy and drive us insane during the 2WW!!
> 
> Happy symptom spotting!!! lol
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/
> 
> xxx

Great website isn't it? Passes the time in the 2ww anyway! :haha:


----------



## princess.leah

Sure does !!! - LOL I'll have convinced myself I have had all these symptoms by the end of the day!!! 

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Don't worry hun, I have nausea and burny nips right now - but I thought I did last month too, so I'm sure it's all in my head! :haha:


----------



## princess.leah

Elhaym said:


> Don't worry hun, I have nausea and burny nips right now - but I thought I did last month too, so I'm sure it's all in my head! :haha:

Ahhh Elhaym, 

I think I have just realised that we are the same DPO, or maybe I did notice earlier on a forgot lol - my head is mush!! lol. 

My boobaloobas seem huge, and falling out my bra!! I do hope this is a good sign and not just me putting weight on!!


----------



## Elhaym

princess.leah said:


> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry hun, I have nausea and burny nips right now - but I thought I did last month too, so I'm sure it's all in my head! :haha:
> 
> Ahhh Elhaym,
> 
> I think I have just realised that we are the same DPO, or maybe I did notice earlier on a forgot lol - my head is mush!! lol.
> 
> My boobaloobas seem huge, and falling out my bra!! I do hope this is a good sign and not just me putting weight on!!Click to expand...

Well hey there cycle buddy! :friends:

LOL, I can't stop messing with mine! Seeing if they feel bigger, poking them to see if they hurt..... if anyone catches me they'll be like WTF?! 

I hope yours are a good sign! xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Feel like I have been popping in to have a read that back off again so were I'm at.. Slight cramping which makes me think I'm about to OV anyway now and first time in a long time I've got proper EWCM normally it's just wetter lol if that makes sense! I'm on CD 15 so think I'm gonna OV a little later than last month.. 
Other than that I'm not doing anything other than good old fashioned BD'in to catch the eggy! :dust: to everyone xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Elhaym said:


> princess.leah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry hun, I have nausea and burny nips right now - but I thought I did last month too, so I'm sure it's all in my head! :haha:
> 
> Ahhh Elhaym,
> 
> I think I have just realised that we are the same DPO, or maybe I did notice earlier on a forgot lol - my head is mush!! lol.
> 
> My boobaloobas seem huge, and falling out my bra!! I do hope this is a good sign and not just me putting weight on!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well hey there cycle buddy! :friends:
> 
> LOL, I can't stop messing with mine! Seeing if they feel bigger, poking them to see if they hurt..... if anyone catches me they'll be like WTF?!
> 
> I hope yours are a good sign! xxClick to expand...

Well Hey!! lol, 

yes I keep scooping my "bristols" out their hammocks to see if they hurt and are tender!! But ermmm nope they not, they just seem bigger than normal, or fuller shall I say, but I'm probs imadgining it!! 
Ah I wish we could all just press a button, DTD and this be all over in a flash!!! xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

You lot have made me chuckle at talking about ya baps lol xxx but must admit last month I was prodding and poking em!!!!


----------



## princess.leah

Rachie Rach said:


> You lot have made me chuckle at talking about ya baps lol xxx but must admit last month I was prodding and poking em!!!!


Woooop Woooop Rachie Rach is back!!! 

Hows tricks honey?? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Why thank you Leah for the woop woop made me feel special xxx am good darl xxx humping like a red light hooker (just not getting paid and it's the same client lol) am according to ticker 1dpo woop woop so by that I am in the dreaded tww :( errrrrggggghhhhh hate it!!!! But not 100% when ov happened/gonna happen so gonna keep honking till next af lol xxxx am not gonna symptom spot at all this tww !!!! Drove me bonkers last time!!! Bfp here we come xxx
How are you Leah? When do you get you results? Xxx


----------



## Teej

I can't believe how quickly the last couple of weeks have gone, seem's like only a day or 2 ago that we were last in the TWW!! Now once again we're either almost there or in it!! 
Guaranteed the next two weeks will go slowly. 
Great to see a lot of PMA on the go at the min, the laid back approach is def the best, I didn't symptom spot or stress at all last month - well until the last few days in TWW lol, taking the same approach this month too, hell i'm not even sure when I OVed for sure!! I should be 3dpo but who knows lol. 

Good luck to everyone, lets get those BFP's for Christmas xx


----------



## lintu

I'm out ladies, woke up to CD1 :cry:


----------



## Teej

On no Lintu, I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## BettyBoop152

So sorry to hear that! Hope your ok hun! Have you come on early? Xxx


----------



## lintu

Yeah, very strange :shrug:

woke this morning no cramps nothing, went to the loo wiped and pink, devo'd so I put a liner on and have had nothing since :shrug: i'm confused.com


----------



## princess.leah

lintu said:


> Yeah, very strange :shrug:
> 
> woke this morning no cramps nothing, went to the loo wiped and pink, devo'd so I put a liner on and have had nothing since :shrug: i'm confused.com

OMG Lintu, 

This is not out!!!! Could this not be the implantation Bleeding?? Little sticky bean snuggling in tight??, Eeeeee Sooooo excited for you, xxxxx

Lintu - you not tempted to test honey?? I would!!! eeeeeeeee please test, I have a good feeling!! xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I agree! What dpo are you? Anything from 7-12 could be implantation Hun xxx fx'd xxx


----------



## Teej

Yep I would say there is more of a chance that's an implantation bleed hunny!!! Give it a few days and if still no full flow I'd say it's a good chance you got your sticky bean :hugs:
Keep us informed... so excited for you hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Implantion!!!!!! (hopefully) xxxx give it a few days then test!!!!! Xxx


----------



## lintu

Just looked up my cycle I ovulated cd16 says implantation could be TODAY says usually 9 days after everything crossed xxxx goin to wait till I'm late to test I'm due on the 1st


----------



## Rachie Rach

Woohoo bfp for lintu!!!!! Come on fx'd!!!!! Excited!!!!


----------



## lintu

trying to not get dead excited had brought myself round to being out dont wanna get all giddy again and then :witch: show up tomorrow.

By the way guys did you know that Tesco have 3 for 2 on Pregnacare products ath the mo?? I bought a stash today


----------



## princess.leah

Eeeek, Lintu you are good waiting till your late to test!! 

I'd be in boots clearing the shelves by now!! Eeee everything crossed for you honey, 

I wish I had some symptoms apart from the normal ones, yours seem really positive!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Which chart are you using to predict the implantation day?? I think I need to invest!! , xxxx


----------



## lintu

not using any chart huni, i have an app on my iphone (yes i know thats very sad) 

this is the site it belongs too, www.babymed.com


----------



## princess.leah

lintu said:


> trying to not get dead excited had brought myself round to being out dont wanna get all giddy again and then :witch: show up tomorrow.
> 
> By the way guys did you know that Tesco have 3 for 2 on Pregnacare products ath the mo?? I bought a stash today

I think ASDA have the Pregnacare normal ones on which act the same as the conception ones and they are on 3 for £10, which is a bargain!! However I think I'll also get myself over to Tesco for the conecption ones just hoping they do what they say on the tin!!! lol, 
xxxx


----------



## princess.leah

Oooooooh Just checked Lintu, 

The Tesco deal is better!! I'll be popping there tomorrow!!! xxx


----------



## lintu

this is driving me mad now, keep going to the loo feeling wet and expecting blood and nothing, if still nothing tomorrow i may sucumb and test


----------



## lintu

princess.leah said:


> Oooooooh Just checked Lintu,
> 
> The Tesco deal is better!! I'll be popping there tomorrow!!! xxx

i bought 3 boxes of 75 tabs for £21 :happydance::happydance: it wasnt the conception one but they are the same anyway and they were packs of 30 for £1 less !!!


----------



## princess.leah

fab fab, 

I'm defo going to Tescos tomorrow!! i'd be there now if I wasent in my jim jams and its snowing!!! lol. I get sooo excited buying these daft little things!! xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey lintu it sounds really promising but if your going to test wait a couple of days then the hormone will be in your system  good luck and wishing you lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I got babymed app on my iPhone!!! According to that I ova today and Imp next week!!! I have quite a few apps on my phone regarding pregnancy and periods lol all say my fertile week started 20-27 so eggy according to all of them has dropped or will drop this week xxx


----------



## lintu

Well don't think it's implantation, done the same this morning think it's AF toying with me


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww bless ya lintu xxx hugs xxx hopefully the :witch: will stay away!!!! The horrid cow that she is!!!!


----------



## Elhaym

Stay away witch! Fingers crossed lintu :thumbup:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Lintu keep positive! Implantation can occur for 1 day or even 7!! Every lady is different.. You could still be in with a good chance as long as it isn't a full flow xxxxxx


----------



## lintu

No still little bit of pink with brown every now and then :shrug:


----------



## princess.leah

Still sounds positive honey, 

just one or two days to go!!! Wooo Hoooo, baby dust to all, :dust:xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Pma lintu xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Oooohhh Ladies, 

Just incase anyone is like me and probs will be testing early at least a few times, Boots have the first response early result twin pack on buy one get one free so you get 4 tests for £10.49!! xxx


----------



## lintu

That's a fab offer xxx

My PMA has returned a little, the bleeding has stopped. Think I might take it easy the next few days my MIL said she started to bleed with my DH and they told her to not be as active for a couple of days xxx going to try that over the weekend and see what happens when AF is actually due on Tuesday. 

I want to thank all of you so much for your support thro all of this, you are all amazing ladies who have been my rock, I would have driven myself mad if wasn't for you all. I wish you all all the luck in the world and lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## Rachie Rach

I would have caved by now lintu Hun xxx I have zero patience lol...


----------



## princess.leah

Glad to seee your PMA has returned!! I have a really good feeling!! xx

This 2WW is the longest 2 weeks of my ever, my days off are flying past yet my 2WW is taking an age!!! Grrrrr, not due till Thursday!! xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

The 2WW is horrendous! Sooooo slow lol

Good luck Lintu! It sounds like your little bean has gotten really snug! :dust: to you!

I think I'm 2dpo today but I actually don't think I've bd'd enough!! We shall see lol xxx


----------



## Elhaym

I have another week till testing and I don't feel anything, I just know I'm out. Oh well....


----------



## BettyBoop152

You will have to wait and see Elhaym it ain't over till the ugly :witch: shows her face! Xxxx fx'd for you Hun xxxx


----------



## princess.leah

BettyBoop152 said:


> The 2WW is horrendous! Sooooo slow lol
> 
> Good luck Lintu! It sounds like your little bean has gotten really snug! :dust: to you!
> 
> I think I'm 2dpo today but I actually don't think I've bd'd enough!! We shall see lol xxx



I think the same, I thought I'd ov'd earlier than I did, then due to one thing and another didnt quite get enough BD in at the right time!!! Sooo frustrating, 

Elhyam - I feel the same, I think I feel anything really and we are the same DPO, only thing I did have was a little constipation - TIM lol, now I'm the opposite way, I had a little bit cramping the other day and my babalons are huge, but then again they always are as standard a 36F lol, so difficult to spot anything!!! We need a bit of PMA, but sooo hard!! x


----------



## Elhaym

I have felt constipated too - I'm usually very regular that way so it was definitely noticeable. My sore nips seem to have gone too. I'm trying to keep the PMA! :D

Haha I am only an A cup so I'm hoping any increase in size will be pretty noticeable. :haha:


----------



## BettyBoop152

It's hard to find the time to BD some days lol but ya gotta do it hehe xxxx


----------



## princess.leah

BettyBoop152 said:


> It's hard to find the time to BD some days lol but ya gotta do it hehe xxxx

lol - Oh the joys, I'll make sure I attack every day next cycle!!! Grrrrrr lol. xx


----------



## lintu

Hi Elhaym keep up the PMA huni, like everyone says your not out till AF shows up. xxxx

I'm still hanging on in there, stopped taking baby asprin in a last ditch attempt


----------



## BettyBoop152

Lol Leah if only you felt sexy everyday! I know u don't the days I do a full 9-5 job then college 6-9 straight after the last thing I wanna do is BD but if I wanna catch that lil eggy.. Needs must lol! 

:dust: to everyone fx'd we get some BFP's whoop xxxx


----------



## princess.leah

Lintu any update yet honey on your AF?? 

I see today she should have arrived?? - Eeee I cant wait for you to test!!

Also Ive just returned from a friends and nipped to the loo, and upon doing the necessary after my little tinkle, I noticed (yes I'm a loo roll inspector at the momento) it wasnt the normal wee wee colour, it was like a light peachy link, vbery very light in colour and no texture to it just like pinky peachy wee wee kinda thing!! lol - TMI sorry, but nothing on my underwear, I'm not due till next Thursday, which if anything I'm normally later than 28 days if it was to go either way, could this possibly be what I think???? 

But then again I'm probs getting carried away and now seeing things that arnt there!! I hopeing not!!! awwww this waiting is taking ages!!! Arrgggghhhhhhh!! xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Fx'd Leah! It could well be IB, sounds promising although it would be your CM mixed in with your wee when you wiped  xxxx baby dust and lots of PMA to you xxx


----------



## lintu

fingers xd princess.leah.

My AF hasnt come yet but last cycle was 32 days so thats why i'm planning on note be officially late until the 1st, CD 32 is tomorrow so CD1 should be the 30th hence 1st dec I will be late. Does that make any kind of sense? :haha:


----------



## Elhaym

lintu said:


> fingers xd princess.leah.
> 
> My AF hasnt come yet but last cycle was 32 days so thats why i'm planning on note be officially late until the 1st, CD 32 is tomorrow so CD1 should be the 30th hence 1st dec I will be late. Does that make any kind of sense? :haha:

I follow ya hun! :haha:


----------



## princess.leah

lintu said:


> fingers xd princess.leah.
> 
> My AF hasnt come yet but last cycle was 32 days so thats why i'm planning on note be officially late until the 1st, CD 32 is tomorrow so CD1 should be the 30th hence 1st dec I will be late. Does that make any kind of sense? :haha:

Sure does honey, 

Everything crossed for you, and everyone else!! xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Not feeling much today - sore nips have gone, no other symptoms apart from a bit of diarrhoea (Much TMI, sorry!) 

I'm also meant to be taking a break from NTNP next cycle for various reasons so I won't be trying again till Jan at least. :( Here's hoping I get a surprise!

I'll miss this thread - will still be around though, I don't want to miss any of you getting a BFP! :flower:

EDIT - hmmm, feeling mild nausea now. Not sure if imagining it or maybe I'm just hungry?


----------



## lintu

little bit of a update, i'v had a bit more discharge today but again only in the morning, checked my CP I have tons of CM and it is medium/high which is not norm for this stage of my cycle so I have everything crossed, and am actually starting to believe I may be PG just spoke to Chris about testing very tempted to test tomorrow but we have both agreed to leave it until wednesday and see what happens.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Ohhhhhh lintu that sound promising xxx fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## princess.leah

:dust::dust::dust:Eeeee Lintu - I'm so excited for you!!! 

Well ladies I hope no one minds me posting this on here, however today I caved in a bought some FRER as on BOGOF in boots lol. 

Came home tested and got a :bfp:, I'm cauciously posting this and I really hope this does not offend or upset anyone as I have read quite a few threads where people have been upset that others have put there :bfp:'s in there threads and other have not been happy. I just felt that I wanted to share my good news with you all girlies that I'm closer too, and give a little encouragement. I could burst but I'm also scared that the BFP will be gone tomorrow, 

I have posted in the preg tests and inc my test pics, pop over if you can and take a look. 

Wishing you all and myself lots of sticky baby :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Its sooo early days and would just die if this was a neg test tomorrow, or Af turns up on Thursday, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Oh my god congratulations Hun!!! That fantastic news  xxxx Sending you lots of sticky dust xxxxx 

Lintu here's hoping you get your BFP next xxxx


----------



## princess.leah

BettyBoop152 said:


> Oh my god congratulations Hun!!! That fantastic news  xxxx Sending you lots of sticky dust xxxxx
> 
> Lintu here's hoping you get your BFP next xxxx

Thanks soo much honey, 

Coming and anouncing it on here makes it a bit more real, and positive, I'm overwhelmed. I thought we were going to have real complications etc, however I guess things are looking up for us now!! and I hope all the ladies on this thread get BFP's asap!!! 

I just hope it sticks, and feeling really positive about you Lintu too, where are you at Betty?? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Ohhhhhhhh Leah yay congrats am Soooooooooooo chuffed for you darl xxxx I was gonna ask if you get your results tomorrow!!!! Guess it doesn't matter now!!!!! Omg omg omg sooooooooo chuffed for ya xxx yay yay yay (think I am a bit chuff for ya lol)


----------



## princess.leah

Rachie Rach said:


> Ohhhhhhhh Leah yay congrats am Soooooooooooo chuffed for you darl xxxx I was gonna ask if you get your results tomorrow!!!! Guess it doesn't matter now!!!!! Omg omg omg sooooooooo chuffed for ya xxx yay yay yay (think I am a bit chuff for ya lol)

Thanks Rach, I'm kinda over the moon but still not positive about it incase something happens or tomorrow its game over, Ive posted the test results in the preg test gallery pop over and take a little peep!!! xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Have had a butchers Hun and that's a gooooood line xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Leahs got a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## lintu

Well I couldn't wait any longer, I did a test this morning and it's a big :bfn: :cry: just wait for her to turn up now


----------



## princess.leah

Awww Lintu, 

Sorry to hear that, I'm beginning to think mine is slipping away, I woke this morning soo egar to do the test with FMU, thinking I'd get a big dark line, and its an even lighter line that yesterday!! Deverstated I dont know what to think! xx


----------



## Teej

Lintu so sorry you got BFN hun, maybe there's not enough Hcg produced yet, some people can take a couple of weeks for it to show positive xx

Leah, I'm so pleased for you hun, i'm sure it will be fine, just try not to stress about it as that won't help hun, congrats xx how many dpo were you when you tested xx

Well i'm now 7dpo and have soooo much going on I haven't had a chance to think about it, I have no symptoms tho so just gotta stay positive although thats hard to do with all the stress with my dad last week, had a great day shopping Saturday tho with mum and sis and a family meal yesterday where I spent most of the day playing with a 5 month old baby, I loved it so much but so wished it was my baby I was holding!! 

I know I haven't been about much but with everything going on things have been manic.

Good luck ladies xx where are you all in your cycles now xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lintu don't give up hope yet Hun your not out till :witch: shows her ugly mug xxx 
Leah don't worry hunny xxx 
I am now 5dpo trying not to ss but cannot avoid I have sore boobs again but I am putting it down to ovulation lol...


----------



## princess.leah

Hi Teej, 

I was 10 DPO yesterday when I tested, and 11 DPO today, x


----------



## Teej

Just noticed that on your ticker lol, really not with it sorry hun x


----------



## Elhaym

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Leah! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

So sorry I missed your PM! Will go and look at your pics now!

We have a Sticking Together BFP! Hopefully not the last! :happydance:


----------



## princess.leah

I never thought in a million years that this would happen to me, xx


----------



## princess.leah

Hi ladies, 

I have a strange feeling that my BFP may just be a chemical preg, my FRER are getting lighter and lighter, I'm going so sad if it is, I'd rather have had a BFN this month that have a few BFP's and then is all be taken away!!:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

xxxx


----------



## lintu

oh no leah :hugs: i'm sure everything will be fine darling.

give it a few days and then re test, you can over look at them sometimes and think it's getting lighter.xxxx you know where I am if you need me


I'm on CD 1 and TBH i'm ok, better now than this morning, proper gutted but at least I know where I stand and can get on to my next mth and get my blood tested and stuff.

good luck and hugs to all xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh lintu sorry to hear your on cd1 Hun xxx at least you can start again xxx
Leah: hopefully it won't be a chemical xxx hiw long before you pee on frer are you leaving it? Anything under four hours is not long enough xxx plus it doubles every 48 hours so maybe your hcg is just not strong enough at the mo darling xxx am here if you need a rant xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I agree with the other girls Leah! Am sure your not having a chemical! I've seen the recent pics and they all look the same to me (not getting lighter) so leave it 48hours an am sure it will be darker!! :hug: 

Sorry to hear that your on CD1 lintu xxxx


----------



## princess.leah

Ahhh Lintu, sooo sorry to hear that your on CD1, here is wishing you all the sticky dust this next cycle!!! PMA, xxxxx

Thanks to all you lovely ladies for you lush words, I feel; so close to you all, xx

I have some news though, on my other post where ive asked questions about the lines getting fainter, one of the girls said go get a CB Digi and you will then know for sure, so Ive just been out, (the weather is horrendous here) got stuck in the snow coming bacl and the neighbour had to dig me out the snow!!! I got my Cb digi, and it says "Pregnant 1-2 weeks" so I'm over the moon. 
I hope no one minds me posting this on here, xxxxxxxx:dust::dust::dust::dust: to allll, xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Omg no Leah we don't mind at all Hun xxx see you are pregnant xxx ;) I know how worried you were but babes please try to relax stressing is not good for you doll xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

My sister in law was going up to newcastle over the weekend but had to cancel cos the weather up there is shocking!!! I'm in Doncaster and it's bad here but I know you've got it bad xxx 
Take care walking anywhere doll don't want ya slipping mummy xxx :) :) xxx 
Also get an appointment booked at the doctors so they can get you a booking appointment with the midwife xxx 
Please keep in touch Hun xxx enjoy moving to the 1st trimester xxx we'll be along very soon xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Rachie Rach said:


> My sister in law was going up to newcastle over the weekend but had to cancel cos the weather up there is shocking!!! I'm in Doncaster and it's bad here but I know you've got it bad xxx
> Take care walking anywhere doll don't want ya slipping mummy xxx :) :) xxx
> Also get an appointment booked at the doctors so they can get you a booking appointment with the midwife xxx
> Please keep in touch Hun xxx enjoy moving to the 1st trimester xxx we'll be along very soon xxx

#


Ahhhhhhhhh I'm not leaving this thread, I cant, I'll be all alone in the big wide baby and bump forum:cry::cry:, I'd rather stick with you ladcies if you dont mind?? I dont want to go to first tri, Ive had a little look and looks a bit scary!!! I like my "sticky ladies", :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I want to stay and see you all get your BFP's, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwwwww bless ya xxx it is scary Hun but if you have any questions about pregnancy etc feel free to ask me darl after 3 kids I am a bit of a pregnancy/labour/giving birth/post natal pro lol xxx nothing you say or ask will shock me lol xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Ooooh marvelous, 

My personal mid wife, lol, 

is it not too early for me to make a Docs appointment? will they no laugh and tell me to come back at 3 months? x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh god no Hun when you get a bfp you book appointment Hun xx you got 8 weeks until 1st scan :) 
And I considered training to be a midwife lol xxx when my hubbys cousin was pg I was always feeling her belly telling her which way her babies were laying lol xxx and also mine lol xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Oh righty, I will do that tomorrow!! Thanks, 

Also what will they do, or do I just tell the Doc and he says ok, and then I just wait for the 3 months to pass and I go for a scan???? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well he'll refer you to the midwife and she'll send you an appointment (when you 6weeks in about 2weeks) then she'll take your bloods (sorry needles start) check your height and weight and chat about how you feel about being pg and give you loadsa information about the care they will give you and tell you your due date... So you'll need to know 1st day of last period and cycle length etc... Basically get family history, medical history and general stuff like that... And she'll write to hospital to book scans and you bed for when your in labour!!!! Lol then you'll see her every month... You'll have to take a pee sample with you every time you see her so she can check your wee for protein and stuff (for pre eclamsia etc) oh yeah she will check your blood pressure as well xxx then that's it from what j can remember xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

The blood tests are to check your blood group, your rubella status and for any sti's like HIV xxx


----------



## lintu

Hiya Leah, glad your feeling better huni xxx good luck with you app and you better stick around and let us know how everything goes xxx

How's everyone else doing, I think I may try soy this mth :shrug: anyone else gonna do anything different?


----------



## Teej

YAY LEAH!!!! I am really really pleased for you hun, of course we don't mind you posting bit's like that in here, we are after all "sticking together". I truly hope you have a H&H 9 months hun xxx


----------



## lifechanging

haven't been on this thread in awhile so i don't know who's still here but I wanted to come say congrats to leah!!!!

FX and babydust to all


----------



## princess.leah

lifechanging said:


> haven't been on this thread in awhile so i don't know who's still here but I wanted to come say congrats to leah!!!!
> 
> FX and babydust to all

Thank you honey, 

I think most of us are still here, xx


----------



## princess.leah

Any news yet Elhaym? I know you were off to boots today to get a job lot of HPT's??xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Ouch ouch ouch don't mean to ss but my middle son (10) has just come up to me for a hug (he must be unwell he never hugs me nowadays :() and he put his head on my boobs and man it hurt!!!!! Ouch ouch ouch xxx 6dpo and not getting hopes up just to be dashed!!!! But bugger me sore.com/gonnacutthemoff


----------



## lintu

Rachie Rach said:


> But bugger me sore.com/gonnacutthemoff

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Elhaym

leah - Didn't manage to go as I had to work late! I might wait until Friday as AF is due Saturday - don't want to jinx it! :haha: So glad to hear you got the pos digi! Hope you're feeling better now :)

Rach - I've been considering midwifery for a while too! Still wondering if I could afford to go back to uni if we had a LO, but I'd love to try someday!


----------



## Rachie Rach

I would pass the medical :( I remember calling the royal college of midwives few years ago to get info on how to go about it being a mature student and stuff and well I have a bad siatic (dunno how to spell it lol) nerve in my back so I'd fail on that front :( I bought all midwifery books spent about £500 on books and sat and read em all front to back!!!! Lol btw when I bought nooks I was very manic lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I wouldn't pass medical not would lol


----------



## Rachie Rach

Omg the snow is dead deep!!!! It's about 16 inches in Doncaster!!! Half way up my calf!!!! Just had to dig drive so hubby could get car up drive!!!! And it's still coming down very heavy!!!!


----------



## princess.leah

Rachie Rach said:


> Omg the snow is dead deep!!!! It's about 16 inches in Doncaster!!! Half way up my calf!!!! Just had to dig drive so hubby could get car up drive!!!! And it's still coming down very heavy!!!!


Eeeee Rach you make me pittle my pants, your relationship sound like mine, DH is in the car nice a cosy warm, your knee deep in snow like Jeff Capes shovelling like mad so he can pull it on the drive!!! lol. Thats what happend to me yesterday (yes I was preggy yesterday too - but DH didnt belive me as the FRER linbe was faint)!!! yet my car had been abandon at my friends house but I was determind to get it out the snow so I could drive to mamas and papas shop to get excited!! lol, and I needed to dig the bloody car out, DH said oh I'm poorly sick, you can do it!!!!!!!! So I bloody did, mine you he didnt think I was pregg. Tomorrow its getting the "7'6 Luxury Spruce" christmas tree out the shed and erect!! lol, its huge, I'm not even attempting to get that bad boy out the shed alone!!! 

xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lmfao Leah bloody men they are a menace to the world lol!!!! Cannot believe how deep it is!!!! And I need to go shopping the cupboards are bare!!!! Lol but my car is buggered it won't start :( think battery is fooked... Plus I'd have to dig it out so sod that!!!! Might order online see if it gets to me lol!!!! My kids are gonna be buried in it tomorrow cos it's that deep!!!! And it's still snowing but so far school is still open .... Mmmm bet it's a different story in morning :/ ...


----------



## lintu

I want snow like that :( we have a crappy lil inch!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Really lintu Hun you don't it's dead bad!!! And I need to go shopping I've got NO food in my house!!!!! :( and my hubbys work is still open!!!!


----------



## Teej

well I can happily announce that we still have no settled snow :) i'm gonna regret saying that by end of week tho lol, Typically were supposed to be travelling away this weekend for my mum's 50th, then next weekend were supposed to be going to France to a christmas market for a long weekend... beginning to wonder if it's gonna happen now!!! 

I'm now 9dpo and other than getting niggly cramping lower abdominal pains i got nothing, although i'm not too well either thanks to biting my cheek on friday and now having a cheek infection ggrrrrrrr... gotta take antibiotics which the doc assures me wont affect TTC... here's hoping xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awww bless ya teej xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Ah Rach, I'm the same my cupboards are bare, and so is my fridge with this snow lasting sooo long, normally I struggle to get food in the each week after shopping and my freezer too but now bare, we will be eating jelly and custard soon - those items that lay there all year and get slung out. We're really going to be scraing the barrell soon if this snow dont buggar off. 

Lintu - you dont want snow, we have had it a while now, and the only nice thing about snow is that it makes even the scabbiest of areas look pretty!! lol. It reaally pittled me off as I found a lovely idea on here on how to tell my parents aboutt he BFP but I couldnt get out to get the necessary to do it. So when I did manage to get out I told mama in Starbucks, mind you it nearly slipped out in some cheap shop too - which I had to bite my tongue!! lol, I'm not anouncing my BFP in "Poundstretcher" lol - oooh ever such a snob I am!! lol, xx

Awwww Teej - who bit your cheek??? xx


----------



## Teej

lol, I did hun, I bit the inside of it, it started off as a big blood blister which popped sat morning leaving quite a big hole in the inside of my cheek and being in a moist area it's not healing well.


----------



## princess.leah

Teej said:


> lol, I did hun, I bit the inside of it, it started off as a big blood blister which popped sat morning leaving quite a big hole in the inside of my cheek and being in a moist area it's not healing well.

Ohhh dear honey!!! Hope your cheek heals up soon!! I'd be devasted if it stopped me from eating lol, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Ouch teej Hun that sucks xxx hope it gets better soon xxx


----------



## Elhaym

I want snow because I work in a college so I get days off if they close! :haha: Can't believe how bad it is in some parts of the UK and here in Lancs it's not bad at all. It's heavier now though and schools are closing this afternoon, I hope they make a decision soon as it'll take me ages to get home on the bus if it gets bad!

Ouch Teej, sounds painful! Hope it heals quickly! xx


----------



## Elhaym

OMG WORK CLOSED! I'm off to try and get home! xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

It's shocking here in south Yorkshire in my garden at least 20+ inches and still coming down!!!! No buses running since 9.30pm last night buses were sliding down bridge near me was really bad!!!!


----------



## princess.leah

Looks like there are going to be lots of August babies then girlies if we're all snowed in!!! 

Get in the feather and snuggle up!!!! lol, xx


----------



## lifechanging

ouch on the cheek Teej!

Sounds like you ladies have an abundance of snow and it has passed the "beautiful winter snow" into the "damn this snow" area!!
It is getting colder here 30 degrees F. had flurries in the morning but no real stick to the ground snow, but it's coming soon!

FX and babydust to all who are waiting. I am so extremely frustrated with my messy cycle. Myabe I am not even Oving... who knows....


----------



## Elhaym

yay, finally home! Nipped to Boots on the way back and got 2 double FRER packs, didn't want to miss them at that price! I just hope AF stays away so I can get chance to use one! :D


----------



## Teej

Thanks ladies, it's easing off a bit now... think i've od'd on bonjela lmao

we've still not really had any snow!! can't get over how bad it is in some area's.


----------



## lintu

sorry your all having a bad time with the snow, but we never get it so when we get any its awsome :dance:

Anyway its coming down a lot heavier now, altho I dont think it will ever get as bad as you guys.

I feel really bad today girls, one of the girls at work that knows were TTC, told me today that her and her hubby are going to start and while I am really happy for her and get on with her really well with her she one of those girls who is really spoilt and always gets what she wants and seems to land on her feet all the time.

I just know shes going to find it really easy getting PG and i'm going to have to cope with it every day :cry: I feel really stupid cos I know I'm being really silly and jealous but really if she gets caught before me how am I going to cope :shrug:


----------



## Teej

As happy as we are for other's who get pregnant it's not easy either, I know exactly how you feel hun, i'd be just the same!! My OH's friend popped round the other day to say him and his GF are expexting, the gut wrenching thing is they don't really want one yet, it was an accident as she is on the pill!! I felt like crying :(


----------



## princess.leah

Morning Girlies, 

How are we all?? 

I know the feeling for you Lintu and Teej, throughout the past 3 years everyone around me seemed to fall pregnant but me, some only DTD once and it happended, some accidents etc. Its been awful, but everyone gets their turn. We will all hold our little precious bundles soon!!! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to you all, xx


----------



## Teej

Morning hun, how are you doing xx


----------



## princess.leah

I'm good, 

Still tourturing myself as AF is due today!!! I have abstained from testing again, but I need to be positive!! hanging on in there!! lol, 

Hows you?? xx

Oh Just realsied your 3 days off testing??, Havent you caved in yet and tested?? x


----------



## Teej

Im good just been feeling a little low the last few days!! I'm gonna test Sat morning, I nearly caved but as i'm already low I don't think I could handle seeing a BFN at the min and not feeling overly confident this month. xx

Really hope AF stays away for you hun, will keep FXed but i'm sure you'll be fine :) xxx


----------



## Elhaym

2 days to go till I test! Stay away AF!


----------



## Rachie Rach

my af is due next week i am i think 8dpo not sure though i am totally not thinking about it..tbh...but hubby grabbed my boob yesterday and it killed but putting down to af coming pain and ov pain...lol...have got some other things going on but ignoring em....lol...gonna test when af due...on a plus side i cannot get outta house to go and get a hpt....lol...


----------



## princess.leah

Teej, I honestly thought I was out, as didnt bed around the right time, also honestly didnt think we could conceive naturally due to this not happening in the past 3 years. I also felt really low from CD 21 which was when I went for the sub fertility bloods done, I broke down and sobbed uncontrolably for no reason when I got out the surgery!!! Dont get disheartened. xxxx


----------



## Teej

Thanks hun, i'm testing tomorrow morning so not long now till I know... just not sure I want to lol, keep getting light crampy pains at the min so think AF is looming!! xx


----------



## princess.leah

Teej said:


> Thanks hun, i'm testing tomorrow morning so not long now till I know... just not sure I want to lol, keep getting light crampy pains at the min so think AF is looming!! xx

Aswww Honey, Good Luck for tomorrow, and lots of sticky :dust::dust::dust: to you all, xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I agree with Leah! Try and stay positive tammy and good luck for tomorrow xxx mwah xxx


----------



## lintu

Good luck teej, Leah how you getting on? Rach any updates? 
Sorry not read thro been busy last few, but hay my tree is up :happydance: how's everyone else getting on


----------



## Teej

Thanks girlies... I am now however a little more hopeful!!!
Just went to the toilet and had a bit of blood in my CM... soooo excited now, thing is, if it's IB now is tomorrow morning going to be too early to test???? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Am good lintu xxx and yourself? Xxx
Teej if it is ib then yeah it'll be too early to test xxx it takes approx 48 hours since ib to get any hcg in your system xxx ohhhhhhhhhhhh excited for ya Hun xxx


----------



## princess.leah

lintu said:


> Good luck teej, Leah how you getting on? Rach any updates?
> Sorry not read thro been busy last few, but hay my tree is up :happydance: how's everyone else getting on

Hey, 

I'm good, AF was due yesterday and no show, thank god!!, Still aprehensive though. Been to the docs today for the blood tests results, all were fine and normal, DH sperm classed as sub fertile (not the best but not infertile). Told Doc the good news and he was thrilled, passed my details to the midwife who is calling me for the first appointment, xx

Hows everyone else getting on? x


----------



## princess.leah

Teej said:


> Thanks girlies... I am now however a little more hopeful!!!
> Just went to the toilet and had a bit of blood in my CM... soooo excited now, thing is, if it's IB now is tomorrow morning going to be too early to test???? xx


Ooooh honey, I had IB on the Saturday night and tested the Sunday, eeeeeeeeeee keep us posted!!!!xxxx


----------



## Elhaym

sounds promising Teej, good luck! :D

AF due today or tomorrow and not feeling it coming at all. I still have the pulled muscle feeling on my right side low down, and got a lump in my throat that won't go away that is apparently most likely acid reflux according to google. Basically heartburn! Makes me want to gag! If AF isn't here by tomorrow evening I'll test then I think. :)


----------



## princess.leah

ahhh Elhaym I dont know how you can wait!!! I would ahve used the full 4 FRER by now, xx


----------



## Teej

So glad things are going well for you Leah and that your bean stuck :hugs: when you say you tested the next morning was that when you got your BFP?? xx

I really hope everyone else get's their BFP's for Christmas!! xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Yes chick, 

I had been to a friends on the Saturday night, came home had a wee wee, wiped and noticed a very very light pinky colour on the loo roll, and thought nothing of it but well I kinda did think a little something of it, and then the next morning I had a little bit of brown CM very light though, which I thought very unusual for me as my cycles are a min of 28 days, which made me think Oh maybe maybe!! So in True Leah fashion I braved the snow (on public transport too may I add lol - not been on a bus in years such an experience) and went to buy some tests from boots the FRER on BOGOF at boots. Came home had only held pee for about 3 hours did the test then I got the 1st BFP. xxxx


----------



## Teej

Oh you have just put my mind at ease slightly actually... I also am getting more spotting this morning but it is the browny discharge type, I figured for sure that meant it was AF teasing and getting ready to rear her ugly head!! I'm still getting light cramps too today which also made me think AF but then checked cervix which is medium to high, this time last cycle it was very low!! Gonna wait till Monday to test now as going away this weekend for my mum's 50th and know i'll be down if I do get a BFN and if I get a BFP I know the excitement will give me away, wanna wait a lil while before I tell everyone xx


----------



## princess.leah

Teej - you are good!!! Mind you although I did test quite early, there was a time when I went into the shop picked up some tests and then put them back, thinking in the back of my mind that I was, but then knowing that I wasnt if that makes sense. I totally was expecting a BFN when I tested. It was sooo strange this month. 

Good luck for Monday, I cant wait to see the update!!! xx


----------



## Elhaym

ooo it's my test day and still no sign of AF at all - I'm going to wait until tonight. :D I keep putting it off as late as I can because I just can't imagine it being a BFP, it has to be a BFN right? Gahhhh! xx

Teej it is sounding good, keeping everything crossed for you! :hugs:

How are you Leah, you lovely preggo lady? :D


----------



## princess.leah

Awwwwww Elhaym, do it nowww!!! I'm excited, remember your urine is more concentrated in the morning!!!!!!! Why would it be a BFN?? When was AF due?? Eeeeeeeee Elhaym I'm sooo excited for you. 

I'm good just still really scared incase my little bean just falls out!!!! lol, xx


----------



## Elhaym

I dunno, I guess cos I've never seen a BFP it's just hard to imagine getting one! Also you just know that the act of POAS summons AF to you, she knows when you're doing it! :rofl:

I already peed anyway so will have to wait a few hours. :haha:

Glad you're well chick, are you feeling sick or anything yet? xx


----------



## princess.leah

Hurry Hurry Elyhaym, I have a really good feeling!!, if Af due today?? and are you normallu regular as clock work?!! 

The only thing I'm feeling is exhausted - I thought it was way tooo early to feel tired but I'm absoloutly done in, just no energy, Ive checked on the old google which states that this is very common, last night I couldnt keep my eyes open from 9pm. thats not me I'm normally up till min of 1am!!, Slept like a baby last night. xx


----------



## Elhaym

That's what is putting me off I think, this is my 3rd cycle off the pill so I can't guarantee how regular I am. However my 1st cycle was 31 days and my 2nd was 30, and going off my OPKs I should have ov'd on CD15 meaning this cycle should have been 29 days (as far as I can tell my LP is 14 days - my 2nd cycle I ov'd CD16 and the cycle was 30 days long). 

So I expected this cycle to be 29/30, and it's now CD31. Of course I could have just ov'd a couple days later than I thought. But my cycles did seem to settle down straight away. I guess we'll find out soon! :D

Aww, make sure you get plenty of rest hun, put your feet up! Is OH looking after you? :D


----------



## lintu

oooohhhh Elhaym I'm so excited for you:yipee::yipee::yipee: let us know how you get on :hugs::hugs:

Good luck Teej hope things pan out :hugs::hugs: I have everything crossed, stay away :witch: 

Leah, glad things are ok, I wouldn't worry about the bleed you can have IB at intervals through the 1st tri, especially around the time AF was due :hugs::hugs:

I'm so excited for everyone, I think I'm losing it, I'm more excited for you ladies in your 2WW than when I'm going through it, is that a little bonkers :shrug:

I'm good my PMA is back up and running on full, although have been a little up and down during my period, if DH tells me it's my hormones one more time I am soo not going to be responsible for my actions. I'm not doing anything this mth I am just going to :sex: when I please and get totally out of my face at xmas and the new year and start again in the new year.

Whats everyone's xmas & new yr plans?


----------



## princess.leah

Sooo Exciting, let us know asap!! 

MMmmmmmm DH looking after me?? - In a fashion!! lol, xx


----------



## lintu

princess.leah said:


> Sooo Exciting, let us know asap!!
> 
> MMmmmmmm DH looking after me?? - In a fashion!! lol, xx


Bless him :winkwink: milk it girl


----------



## Elhaym

Glad you've got the PMA back Lintu, keep it going! :D I'll be honest and say I've hardly thought about xmas yet, will be doing usual family xmas dinner and visiting but not thought about new years eve. It's really sneaked up on me this year!

He'd better be waiting on you hand and foot Leah! :haha:


----------



## princess.leah

lintu said:


> oooohhhh Elhaym I'm so excited for you:yipee::yipee::yipee: let us know how you get on :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Good luck Teej hope things pan out :hugs::hugs: I have everything crossed, stay away :witch:
> 
> Leah, glad things are ok, I wouldn't worry about the bleed you can have IB at intervals through the 1st tri, especially around the time AF was due :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm so excited for everyone, I think I'm losing it, I'm more excited for you ladies in your 2WW than when I'm going through it, is that a little bonkers :shrug:
> 
> I'm good my PMA is back up and running on full, although have been a little up and down during my period, if DH tells me it's my hormones one more time I am soo not going to be responsible for my actions. I'm not doing anything this mth I am just going to :sex: when I please and get totally out of my face at xmas and the new year and start again in the new year.
> 
> Whats everyone's xmas & new yr plans?

I like your style honey!! 

I'm devastated about no prawn cocktail at Christmas!! lol, 

Honey, Ive not had any bleeding or anything just tired and exhausted, I only had IB at 9DPO I think or there abouts, I think I'm just worried incase i miscarry or something and all my hopes are washed away!! however like everyone keeps telling me "Leah, you are the same as everyone else, and you ARE pregnant and why would you feel that just because its you its going to all go wrong"!! Which is very true, I am a bit of a pessimist with things that are nice that happen to me!! xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I am itching to test now but cannot get out to buy and pg tests so just gonna sit and wait!!!! 
I am bush wacked though :( .... But I am a lazy sod anyway lol xxx 
Gud luck to elhaym and teej xxx


----------



## lintu

princess.leah said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> oooohhhh Elhaym I'm so excited for you:yipee::yipee::yipee: let us know how you get on :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Good luck Teej hope things pan out :hugs::hugs: I have everything crossed, stay away :witch:
> 
> Leah, glad things are ok, I wouldn't worry about the bleed you can have IB at intervals through the 1st tri, especially around the time AF was due :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm so excited for everyone, I think I'm losing it, I'm more excited for you ladies in your 2WW than when I'm going through it, is that a little bonkers :shrug:
> 
> I'm good my PMA is back up and running on full, although have been a little up and down during my period, if DH tells me it's my hormones one more time I am soo not going to be responsible for my actions. I'm not doing anything this mth I am just going to :sex: when I please and get totally out of my face at xmas and the new year and start again in the new year.
> 
> Whats everyone's xmas & new yr plans?
> 
> I like your style honey!!
> 
> I'm devastated about no prawn cocktail at Christmas!! lol,
> 
> Honey, Ive not had any bleeding or anything just tired and exhausted, I only had IB at 9DPO I think or there abouts, I think I'm just worried incase i miscarry or something and all my hopes are washed away!! however like everyone keeps telling me "Leah, you are the same as everyone else, and you ARE pregnant and why would you feel that just because its you its going to all go wrong"!! Which is very true, I am a bit of a pessimist with things that are nice that happen to me!! xxxClick to expand...

Sorry chick must have miss read! bloody phone :dohh:


----------



## Teej

Elhaym... I can't believe you haven't tested!!! I couldn't wait it it was me lol, Agree with Leah tho, test in the AM as higher concentration and more chance of BFP, do let us know as soon as you do test tho hun, good luck xxx

Lintu, that sounds like a great plan hun! lol, OH and me are off to my mum's Christmas eve, staying there the night and having Christmas dinner, will then be driving back home to spend the evening with OH's parents, hopefully no drinking as hopeful for my BFP :)

xxx


----------



## princess.leah

No worries honey, xx 

Eeee I have a really good feeling about all you girlies on this thread, when I joined this thread and even throughout the posts etc, I never felt on an even keel with everyone else due to the fact that we had been ntnp for sooo long and honestly though medical interfearance was necessary. And because of what has happended to me I really feel like all your BFS's are just round the corner, 

Love to all you ladies, I'm sooo excited for you all, and thanks again for all your support. 

P.S I'm, still not moving over to 1st tri, I'm staying here!! lol, xx


----------



## Teej

Hahahaha... you stay here hunny!!! I don't think there is anyone here who would mind xx

I'm signing off now prob till Monday morn as were leaving soon and won't be back till tomorrow night, Good luck to everyone testing before then, I hope you all get your BFP's xxx


----------



## Elhaym

See you later Teej, have a nice weekend!

leah, stay as long as you like, we're sticking together after all! :hugs:

OK think I will test with FMU tomorrow morning if no AF. Hold my virtual hand girls, I'm gonna need it! :haha:


----------



## lifechanging

I'm glad you are getting on fine Leah. 
Teej- FX for you, the fact that it's brown is good!
Elhaym - I don't know how you are not testing! FX for you.

AF is due for me today. no sign of her yet. For the last 5 months (since mirena removal) my cycles have been 28 and 29 days except for Sept which was 36 days... so who knows. you all should see my chart.. my temps are a mess, maybe I am not OVing..


----------



## lintu

Good luck lifechanging xxxx 

Leah you better stick around huni xxx. I'm not going to be around much over the next mth but I'm still gonna check in to see how everyone is getting on and to see all those :bfp: xxx good luck to everyone and lots of :dust:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

ClaireMuir123 said:


> OK so I'm not OFFICIALLY out! Lol just went for a pee and OH there she is! Lol, I'd build myself up for it anyway so it's not too much of a disappointment, I think I'm going to do the 'sperm meets egg' thing. Will be using OPK's though because I've a feeling my ov day might change!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> Claire xxx

This is sooooooo strange!!! My OV day did change back to CD14 and I got my BFP yesterday!!!!! :happydance:

Claire xxx


----------



## Elhaym

ClaireMuir123 said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> OK so I'm not OFFICIALLY out! Lol just went for a pee and OH there she is! Lol, I'd build myself up for it anyway so it's not too much of a disappointment, I think I'm going to do the 'sperm meets egg' thing. Will be using OPK's though because I've a feeling my ov day might change!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> Claire xxx
> 
> This is sooooooo strange!!! My OV day did change back to CD14 and I got my BFP yesterday!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Claire xxxClick to expand...

Fantastic! Congrats hun! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## princess.leah

ClaireMuir123 said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> OK so I'm not OFFICIALLY out! Lol just went for a pee and OH there she is! Lol, I'd build myself up for it anyway so it's not too much of a disappointment, I think I'm going to do the 'sperm meets egg' thing. Will be using OPK's though because I've a feeling my ov day might change!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> Claire xxx
> 
> This is sooooooo strange!!! My OV day did change back to CD14 and I got my BFP yesterday!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Claire xxxClick to expand...

Eeeee Congratulations Claire, Sooooo pleased for you chick xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

oh congrats claire thats fantastic news xxx yay another :bfp: xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Congrats Claire! Wow this is a lucky thread hehe xxx have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

lets just hope its lucky for us all xxx ;)


----------



## princess.leah

Ive got a really good feeling about this thread girlies, 

xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Rachie Rach said:


> lets just hope its lucky for us all xxx ;)

I second that hunni xxxx


----------



## lintu

Yeahy congrats Claire :dance:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well I am full of cold....booooooo.... And am stiff all over.... Feel like I've been hit by a train!!!! Well last night I put all stuff in to make a lamb casserole and this morning I just cannot stomach the smell!!!! Putting it down to being poorly!!!! So looks like hubby and kids are eating it all!!!! Lol xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I had a dream that I couldn't stomach tonest anything last night because when I got in bed I felt like I was gonna throw up everywhere! Feel ok now though! Very strange!
Hope you feel better soon rach xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Elhaym said:


> See you later Teej, have a nice weekend!
> 
> leah, stay as long as you like, we're sticking together after all! :hugs:
> 
> OK think I will test with FMU tomorrow morning if no AF. Hold my virtual hand girls, I'm gonna need it! :haha:

Elhaym, 

Are you testing this morning honey?xx


----------



## Elhaym

princess.leah said:


> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> See you later Teej, have a nice weekend!
> 
> leah, stay as long as you like, we're sticking together after all! :hugs:
> 
> OK think I will test with FMU tomorrow morning if no AF. Hold my virtual hand girls, I'm gonna need it! :haha:
> 
> Elhaym,
> 
> Are you testing this morning honey?xxClick to expand...

I did hun, BFN :cry:

No idea what AF is playing at but I wish she'd show up and get it over with!


----------



## princess.leah

Elhaym said:


> princess.leah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> See you later Teej, have a nice weekend!
> 
> leah, stay as long as you like, we're sticking together after all! :hugs:
> 
> OK think I will test with FMU tomorrow morning if no AF. Hold my virtual hand girls, I'm gonna need it! :haha:
> 
> Elhaym,
> 
> Are you testing this morning honey?xxClick to expand...
> 
> I did hun, BFN :cry:
> 
> No idea what AF is playing at but I wish she'd show up and get it over with!Click to expand...

Awwww Sorry to hear that honey, fingers crossed for the next cycle for you chick, at least you can have a little "sherry" at christmas!! lol, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Elhaym sorry to hear about the :bfn: it's cruel init xxx (((hugs))) don't get too disheartened hunny xxx


----------



## Elhaym

It's bloody annoying, still no sign of AF and I still have the dull pulling/stretchy feeling in my lower right. Nipples still hurt a bit too. Probably nothing though, I prob just ovulated late or something.

had a few tears earlier but I'm OK now. This was the first time I really felt like I could be, last 2 months I knew I was out before AF arrived, but this time actually felt a bit different, you know? TTC is indeed cruel!

On the off chance AF still doesn't arrive I'm testing again Tuesday. Thanks Rach, it's so nice to have this forum for support :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

I was gonna say hunny maybe you implanted late and hcg is just not being recognised on a hpt xxx give it a few days hunny then see if either af shows or you get a :bfp: xxx 
I love this site and love chatting with all you ladies xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Yeah, I'm going to try and put it out of mind for a couple days (ha, yeah right! :haha: ) and see what happens. I'm sure AF will surprise me soon but you never know!

Need to keep busy today, might do some baking! What are you up to today hun? xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Not much Hun feel shocking so gonna dish up dinner for hubby and kids then gonna go back to bed :( xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Aww, sorry you're still feeling crap! Go get nice and cosy in bed! :D


----------



## BettyBoop152

Fx'd you get your BFP soon elhaym xxxx

And get well soon rach xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks ladies!!! Had a few hours but still feeling shocking :( plus to make matters worse I get up and nothing has been washed up after themselves... The joys of 4 males in the house!!!!


----------



## lintu

can you believe that my SIL has just rang to tell us that she is PG and asked Chris if he would be godfather!!!! is this girl for real or what


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh Hun :( does she know your ttc? Xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Because if she does It's very insensitive!!!! (((hugs)))


----------



## Rachie Rach

But try not to let it get to you Hun (easier said than done) your time will come xxx


----------



## lintu

i dont think so, i have asked MIL not to say anything to ANYONE!!

so its not her fault but it doesnt make it any easier this is her 3rd and all whilst on the pill


----------



## lifechanging

hope you get to feeling better rach, or not if it means you are pregnant!!

Elhaym - sorry about that BFN - when was AF due?

Katie- maybe your sick feeling is a good thing?!


AF was due yesterday if my 28 day cycle holds true. I don't know what to think.

July -28 days
August-28days
Sept- 35 days
Oct-28 days
Nov- currently on day 30.... 

This is so annoying! I still have CM and my runny nose has gone stuffy. I occasionally get a pressure or pinching in the lower abdomen and this morning I woke up wih a sharp pain under my ribs... very odd. But, my breasts are normal besides the occasional pinchy twingy feeling. Ugh... I am frustrated!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Have you tested life??? If not WHY??? Lol xxx 
Am still poorly am as weak as a kitten... Hopefully kids back at school so I can go out and get a hpt... I don't think I caught this month tbh dunno why just something inside me says not pg!!!!


----------



## Elhaym

lifechanging - Due Fri/Sat. Must have ovulated later than I thought - will give it another 2 days if no AF. Are you going to test?


----------



## princess.leah

Elhaym said:


> It's bloody annoying, still no sign of AF and I still have the dull pulling/stretchy feeling in my lower right. Nipples still hurt a bit too. Probably nothing though, I prob just ovulated late or something.
> 
> had a few tears earlier but I'm OK now. This was the first time I really felt like I could be, last 2 months I knew I was out before AF arrived, but this time actually felt a bit different, you know? TTC is indeed cruel!
> 
> On the off chance AF still doesn't arrive I'm testing again Tuesday. Thanks Rach, it's so nice to have this forum for support :hugs:


Your still not out honey!! Thats how I felt, it maybe that you ov'd a bit late and implantation could have been a little later due to late ov and the hcg levels are not yet high enough to be detected. Its not over till Af shoer her ugly face!! xxx


----------



## princess.leah

lintu said:
 

> can you believe that my SIL has just rang to tell us that she is PG and asked Chris if he would be godfather!!!! is this girl for real or what

Oh dear honey, not another one!!! :cry: some people can be soo insensitive. I bet you feel like poop now honey?, so she has just found out she is pregnant too?? and she is asking about God parents already?? 

Honey your time is coming soon, I just know it, youve had all your tests and stuff and all are good so nothing to worry about chick, your BFP is just round the corner honey, xxx


----------



## princess.leah

lifechanging said:


> hope you get to feeling better rach, or not if it means you are pregnant!!
> 
> Elhaym - sorry about that BFN - when was AF due?
> 
> Katie- maybe your sick feeling is a good thing?!
> 
> 
> AF was due yesterday if my 28 day cycle holds true. I don't know what to think.
> 
> July -28 days
> August-28days
> Sept- 35 days
> Oct-28 days
> Nov- currently on day 30....
> 
> This is so annoying! I still have CM and my runny nose has gone stuffy. I occasionally get a pressure or pinching in the lower abdomen and this morning I woke up wih a sharp pain under my ribs... very odd. But, my breasts are normal besides the occasional pinchy twingy feeling. Ugh... I am frustrated!


Oooohhhh Life Changing, gets the tests out!!! Are you going to test???? Sooo excited for you, xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Rachie Rach said:


> Have you tested life??? If not WHY??? Lol xxx
> Am still poorly am as weak as a kitten... Hopefully kids back at school so I can go out and get a hpt... I don't think I caught this month tbh dunno why just something inside me says not pg!!!!

Some thing inside told me the same, so much so that around the time of testing before I bought the FRER BOGOF I had a test in my hand and put it back on the shelf as I felt there was no point!!!. So you just never know honey, xx


----------



## lintu

princess.leah said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> can you believe that my SIL has just rang to tell us that she is PG and asked Chris if he would be godfather!!!! is this girl for real or what
> 
> Oh dear honey, not another one!!! :cry: some people can be soo insensitive. I bet you feel like poop now honey?, so she has just found out she is pregnant too?? and she is asking about God parents already??
> 
> Honey your time is coming soon, I just know it, youve had all your tests and stuff and all are good so nothing to worry about chick, your BFP is just round the corner honey, xxxClick to expand...

Cheers huni, yeah I think she's just found out, Chris didn't ask he was just as gob smacked as me. Feel better now, had a little bit of a melt down before tho, told Chris I'm not going to his mums new yrs day (meant to be going for Xmas lunch as it's first time the whole family could get together) the way I feel right now I need to be selfish and take care of my state of mind, thankfully Chris understands xxx I just can't cope with his parents cooing over her, he gets left out enough, she's the golden child.

Hope your doing ok huni


----------



## princess.leah

Awwww Honey, 

Look after numero uno!!! You have to be selfish, but there is still a chance you could get your BFP before New Year!!! Then you can steal her thunder!!! Everything crossed for you and Chris. That would be priceless, turning up New years day over lunch or what ever and giving the big announcement!! or thinking about it, when you do get your BFP you will be stealing her thunder anyway!!! back at her!!! lol, Eeeee I can be evil at times lol, 

Keep you chin up chick, it will happen soon!! xxx


----------



## lintu

princess.leah said:


> Awwww Honey,
> 
> Look after numero uno!!! You have to be selfish, but there is still a chance you could get your BFP before New Year!!! Then you can steal her thunder!!! Everything crossed for you and Chris. That would be priceless, turning up New years day over lunch or what ever and giving the big announcement!! or thinking about it, when you do get your BFP you will be stealing her thunder anyway!!! back at her!!! lol, Eeeee I can be evil at times lol,
> 
> Keep you chin up chick, it will happen soon!! xxx

:muaha: that would really piss on her chips :haha::haha::haha: it's a little scary how much you think like me :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Teej

Hey ladies, I'm so sorry there are not more BFP's on here - I was hoping to see a few when I logged back in this morning xxx

AF got me big time on Sunday morning which was a day early, i'm gutted, I really thought the spotting on Friday was IB, Gonna relax through December and enjoy Christmas instead of worrying about TTC, i'm gonna have a bloody good drink and do everything I probably shouldn't, then think about it again in Jan!!!

Good luck to those still yet to test xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

gutted for ya teej hun xxx like you said you can have a good drink or 6 over the christmas period...and think about something else other than ttc...you never know you might catch on with out even thinking about it xxx
I still haven't managed to get a hpt so gonna hold on 2 more days til af due....xxx


----------



## Teej

haha... and the rest, I haven't had a good drink in about 4 months so sod it!! It's Christmas!!

Oh, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you hun, do you have much going on for next couple of days to keep your mind occupied?? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

well i gotta finish my xmas shopping...but it is too damn cold to be going out there lol....so just been pottering round house...but kids were off school since wednesday...they have gone back this morning....so i'll have no one to take me mind off it....lol..but again with it being too cold (i don't do cold weather lol) i won't be venturing out lol...
and with one of my boys i know for sure he was concieved when i was totally S**t faced...lmfao so lay back and enjoy lol...xxx


----------



## Teej

hahaha... well here's hoping literally for a Christmas baby, testing this time round will be new years day so would be an amazing start to the year :) xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies! Sorry AF got you Teej :hugs:

Well, I'm now 3 days late, thought AF was coming last night and I was positive I'd wake up to her this morning but nothing. What is going on?! :wacko:


----------



## Teej

TEST... lol were all dying to know xxx good luck hun xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Ahhhh Teej, I'm soo sorry for you. But on the bright side have a good old drink over the Christmas, and fingers crossed for a 2011 BFP!!! 

Eeeee Elhaym - test test test!!! xxx


----------



## Teej

Yeah thats what I figured, I was saying I would miss my Christmas bottle of Baileys lol this way I get to have that and hopefully have a New Year BFP xxx


----------



## lintu

Oh huni sorry she got you :hugs:


----------



## Elhaym

Not testing yet, I did it yesterday and BFN so waiting till tomorrow - don't want to waste my FRERs! :haha:

Although I do have some ICs knocking about...... suppose I could use one of those when I get home. Hmmm.....


----------



## princess.leah

Elhaym said:


> Not testing yet, I did it yesterday and BFN so waiting till tomorrow - don't want to waste my FRERs! :haha:
> 
> Although I do have some ICs knocking about...... suppose I could use one of those when I get home. Hmmm.....


Do it Do it Do it!!!! xx


----------



## Elhaym

Oh OK then, I'll pee in a cup when I'm home, might as well. :haha:


----------



## Teej

woop woop... let us know asap and good luck hun xxx


----------



## princess.leah

What time you home honey?? I'll keep a look out!!! xx


----------



## Elhaym

Another BFN, very dilute wee though and not held very long. Keep feeling slight cramps then they go again - keep thinking AF is on the way but then I'm not sure. I'll test with FMU tomorrow, if nothing then I'm holding out till Friday at the earliest as that's 1 week late. I'm sure I'll get AF in the meantime though!


----------



## princess.leah

Elhaym said:
 

> Another BFN, very dilute wee though and not held very long. Keep feeling slight cramps then they go again - keep thinking AF is on the way but then I'm not sure. I'll test with FMU tomorrow, if nothing then I'm holding out till Friday at the earliest as that's 1 week late. I'm sure I'll get AF in the meantime though!


Awww Elhaym, 

Still in with a chance honey, everything crossed for you, xx


----------



## lintu

Guys how do I tell the difference between EWCM and left over :spermy: ??? We DTD two nights in a row last night and the night before and I still have loads erm left over :shrug: I'm starting to think this could be EWCM although would be a tad early but the :spermy: should be all gone be now :shrug: there's tons of the stuff and it looks like raw egg on tp when I wipe, any ideas??


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hump hunny hump!!!! I heard if it floats in water it's sperm if it sinks it's ewcm but I would still hump if I was you hunny xxx


----------



## lintu

Ok ok thanx I'm off to pounce, when I finish my brew that is :haha:


----------



## BettyBoop152

So sorry AF got ya tammy but you have the right attitude if AF gets me I'm not trying again till Jan I'm gonna have a very drunkered crimbo lol xxx fx'd for you elhaym xxxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

So sorry AF got ya tammy but you have the right attitude if AF gets me I'm not trying again till Jan I'm gonna have a very drunkered crimbo lol xxx fx'd for you elhaym xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lmfao lintu you finish ya brew lol xxx I'm like that lol xxxx 
Well I think af is on her way :( had a tiny bit (I mean tiny bit would have missed it if I hadn't looked really closely) blood streaked cm!!! Also af type cramps :(.... Hubby is getting me some hpts on his way home from work so we'll know for defo in the morning xxx 
But the blood streaked cm could have been down to the fact I was cervix hunting!!!! Like the scene from Bridget jones film 'it's Rachael Coates hunting for the f**king cervix' lmfao!!!! I am random xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I got a big fat :bfn: :( so just waiting on af now xxx


----------



## lifechanging

aww rach - sorry.

lintu - i think rach is right about the ewcm vs semen thing. if it is ewcm it kind of balls up and sinks. if it is semen or your arousal fluid it will dissipate in water. Gl with the pouncing!

AF got me today... sort of. bright red when i wiped this morning and nothing since... maybe full force tomorrow.. hmmm


----------



## princess.leah

Awww Sorry to here AF got a few of you ladies, everything crossed for this next coming cycle!! 
I cant wait for some BFP's !!!!!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Teej

Also I believe EWCM will stretch a couple of inches without breaking, yet leftovers wont?!?!? Just keep pouncing on him in case hun lmao xxx 

Life, so sorry hun, FXed AF stays away xxx

I'm looking forward to my microscope arriving, can't wait to have a go and see the ferns on there :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yeah teej is right it does stretch quite a bit before breaking xxx Just keep on him lol xxx


----------



## lintu

Awww rach huni, hugs your not out until :witch: shows up hang in there xxx

Iv been thinking of investing in a duofertility but they are so bloody expensive, very tempted tho think I may have more luck as I find temping hard and stressful


----------



## Teej

I got a microscope yesterday, heard great things about them and got one on Ebay for £11, hopefully i'll only need it 1 month lol would just like to know i'm OVing ok tho xx


----------



## lintu

good luck Teej, I love mine xx


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies. AF finally arrived with a vengeance this morning - horrible painful cramps too for the first couple of hours. Looks like I ov'd later than I thought (I had 2 patches of fertile CM which threw me off I think).

We're not meant to be TTC now till January. :( I'll still be around though, I want to see who else gets a BFP! :D


----------



## Teej

Elhaym, so sorry hun, I though you would get your BFP!! I also had 2 patches of EWCM which completely threw me this month which is why i'm going for the microscope this month.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Elhaym sorry to hear the :witch: got you xxx She's gonna get me soon xxx I just know it!!!!


----------



## lintu

Aww huni sorry she got you :hugs:


----------



## princess.leah

Awww sorry AF got you today honey, xx


----------



## Elhaym

Thanks ladies :hugs: Hopefully won't be waiting too long to TTC again!

Teej, you'll have to let us know how you get on with the microscope, it might have to be a future purchase! I'm thinking of temping this month just to see when I do actually ov, if I do at all!

Rachie, is AF on the way then? Are you testing soon if she doesn't show? xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Sorry to hear she got you elhaym I don't think I'm far behind you xx


----------



## princess.leah

Hey Ladies, 

Sorry to hear that AF got some of you girlies, bottoms up at Christmas then!!! 

Rachie Rach - are you close to testing yet honey?? xx

And how about you Betty - are you over due AF?? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi Leah tested yesterday night :bfn: have been cramping and had some more blood streaked cm (I don't usually spot before af) but know she's on her way!!!! Just wish she'd hurry up!!!! Arrrrrrgggggghhhh 
Btw how are you doing hunny??? How's baby??? Xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Awww sorry honey!! 

Me and little bean are good!! I just keep feeling little twinges a bit like wind pains low down and keep thinking its all going to fall out, but over all we are ok, I dont feel any different, I'm just dying for a big belly (not that I dont have one anyway!! lol) so I look pregnant, my boobarellas are like cannon balls boiling out my bras, and just very sleeepy, 

I think all normal things, I just still dont beleive its happened to us, I really hope all you girlies get your BFP's soon too, xxx 

:dust: to you all,xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awww bless ya it won't be long before you get your big baby belly xxx have you been discussing names yet??? I reckon your gonna have a girl ermmmm no boy... Lol yeah a boy xxx lol eekkkk I am so excited for ya hunny xxx


----------



## princess.leah

I hope not Rach, I want a "Princess" not a "prince" lol, Joking anything will doodle doo!! 

Oooh yes been discussing the names and stuff - or shall I say I have chosen the names!! lol 

xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

princess.leah said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Sorry to hear that AF got some of you girlies, bottoms up at Christmas then!!!
> 
> Rachie Rach - are you close to testing yet honey?? xx
> 
> And how about you Betty - are you over due AF?? xx

Im not due for another 3 days as i think i ended up gettin out of sync with you ladies at some point?! :shrug:

im not hopeful as i only BD'd about twice around the fertile period.. just because of being tired and stressed etc... ill be VERY shocked if the :witch: doesnt show... so then it will be time to take a step back and let xmas happen :happydance: lots of alcohol to be consumed!!

glad to hear your doing well hun and im sure your bump will appear in no time! dont forget to put cocoa butter on too xxxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Ohhhhh spill spill xxx I've got a boys name lol xxx well I got a loada girls names xxx but if I get pg with a girl I'll do what I did with my youngest have a few names and pick which one when it pops out!!!! Xxx 
Am limited on boys so we were thinking Noah....


----------



## Rachie Rach

Aye lass cocoa butter or bio oil!!!! Even though I forgot with my first but tbh I went from a size 8-10 to a get this 24 arrrrggggghhhhh my first weighed in at 8lb 14oz... Second 8lb 15oz and third smallest 8lb 8oz.... Granted wi the first I ate everything I saw lmfao!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

OMG thats quite a big difference hun! 
im a size 12 now so i would hate to put on anymore weight really other than belly! but if i get cravings am afraid i will just HAVE to give in haha xxxx


----------



## princess.leah

LMAO, 

Eeee Rach you are a tonic, my best friend who I was birthing partner for was 8st pre pregnancy and at 9 months she was nearly 15 stone!!! Eeeeee honest to god when I look back at the pics of her it really makes me chuckle as she is back to her normal weight now well there abouts I think 9st!! I doubt I'd be soo lucky and get back to pre prego weight!! 

Names erm, well as my Hubby is Turkish we discussed years ago that our kids would have Turkish or Muslim names, also I quite like the unusual and unique names. 
So here we go - not everyones cuppa but for a princess I like Alliyah Sufiya or Medina Melek, and for a prince I like Adnan Yusef, I also like Keon too, but no doubt I will change my mind several times, Hubby is not getting an opinion in this naming malarkey!!!! lol, xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol that was my problem!!! Lmfao I never went back!!!! I after first it took 1 year to get down to a 12!!! Then got pg again... Went to a 22 again sea side fish and chips!!! Yum lol only went down to a 16 after him then had 3rd was sure as hell I wasn't gonna get huge!!!! Went to an 18 then after back down to 14-16... Not happy but not bothered tbh xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I like the first one!!! What do they mean? My friend picks unusual names for her kids... But I like unusual names nobody else will have em... Only draw back is people saying or spelling em wrong!!!! But you being a strong minded Geordie will put em reyt!!! Xxx (sorry if you hate being called a Geordie xxx)


----------



## princess.leah

Rachie Rach said:


> I like the first one!!! What do they mean? My friend picks unusual names for her kids... But I like unusual names nobody else will have em... Only draw back is people saying or spelling em wrong!!!! But you being a strong minded Geordie will put em reyt!!! Xxx (sorry if you hate being called a Geordie xxx)

The first is my fave too, Aaliyah means "High & Exhaulted" and Sufiya means "Pure". I also like the name Milania but I think that is Italian. My poor kida having obsqure names. My name isnt that unusual yet people still have problems in spelling it and saying it!!! My surname is even worse!! lol, x


----------



## Rachie Rach

awwwwww nice....xxx


----------



## Teej

Hey ladies, i hope your all doing well. Pleased to hear all is going well for you Leah xx
Elhaym, i'll let you know how it goes hun, I believe Rach has been using one this cycle too!? I'm feeling a lot happier now thanks hun, just hit a low, am gonna relax this month tho and have a drink lol, put up my decs and wrapped prezzies last night which always cheers me up.
Just wanted to say also that our internet has gone down so will keep checking in on my phone but prob won't post much.... I will be lurking tho! 

Good luck to all those still to test xxx


----------



## lintu

Morning ladies, got my 3 day blood results today and my hormone levels are all normal :happydance: just got to wait for my lap now whoop whoop


----------



## Teej

well... My microscope arrived today and i couldn't wait to try it lol, onky thing is im on cd4 and stopped bleeding this morning which is nornam and in theory i shouldn't be getting in my fertile period for another week... Accordung to microscope im entering it already, im already getting partial ferning which you apparently get 3 days before and after OV, hhmmmm... Could i be OVing a lot earlier than I thought... I'm now very confused!! xx


----------



## Teej

oh crapl.. Please ignore typo's, im on mob and it's a touch screen one... Prob is i touch all the wrong bits lol xx


----------



## Elhaym

lintu said:


> Morning ladies, got my 3 day blood results today and my hormone levels are all normal :happydance: just got to wait for my lap now whoop whoop

Great news! :happydance:

Leah, love your name choices! Aaliyah is especially gorgeous! I have a problem in that I can think of loads of girls names I love - I have about 8 - but I am crap at finding boys names I like, they never seem right! :D


----------



## princess.leah

lintu said:


> Morning ladies, got my 3 day blood results today and my hormone levels are all normal :happydance: just got to wait for my lap now whoop whoop

Excellent news honey!!!

It will happen soon for you chick, xx


----------



## princess.leah

Teej said:


> well... My microscope arrived today and i couldn't wait to try it lol, onky thing is im on cd4 and stopped bleeding this morning which is nornam and in theory i shouldn't be getting in my fertile period for another week... Accordung to microscope im entering it already, im already getting partial ferning which you apparently get 3 days before and after OV, hhmmmm... Could i be OVing a lot earlier than I thought... I'm now very confused!! xx

Excellent - Microscopes are the way forward!!! that was going to be my next purchase!!xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I am using one teej yeah...and partial ferning already!!! you could be one of those ladies that ov really close to end of af....keep checking it...after all its not costing you owt anymore...lol...i love licking mine lol...i think it is a great bit of kit!!!

Lintu: that is great news hunny xxx so chuffed you got some good news...

well today has been a dead bizarre day...went getting last bits n bobs from donny today and while my mate was in a card shop i started feeling really dizzy!!! i had to sit down cos it got that bad...then i started with the whole watering mouth like i was gonna be sick... i had eaten so dunno where the dizzyness came from....am 14dpo today (i think lol...maybe more) and not reading into it but i had dizzy spells with ALL of the boys!!!! but i am not gonna get me hopes up...infact i am gonna put it down to a panic attack..(wasn't like but gonna say it was) lol....gonna leave it till monday if af hasn't shown then test...


----------



## Rachie Rach

You don't need one Leah hunny xxx :happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

According to my phone i am late!!! only by a day but still its a day!!! lol...


----------



## lintu

Elhaym said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, got my 3 day blood results today and my hormone levels are all normal :happydance: just got to wait for my lap now whoop whoop
> 
> Great news! :happydance:
> 
> Leah, love your name choices! Aaliyah is especially gorgeous! I have a problem in that I can think of loads of girls names I love - I have about 8 - but I am crap at finding boys names I like, they never seem right! :DClick to expand...

thanx huni, i'm the opposite, I have loads of boy names and no girls, the only girl one's are Tamara or Una


----------



## lintu

Rachie Rach said:


> I am using one teej yeah...and partial ferning already!!! you could be one of those ladies that ov really close to end of af....keep checking it...after all its not costing you owt anymore...lol...i love licking mine lol...i think it is a great bit of kit!!!
> 
> ..

erm thats a lil wrong Rach hun :muaha: yeah I pick up partial ferns early, I love mine much better than OPK :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lintu

Rachie Rach said:


> According to my phone i am late!!! only by a day but still its a day!!! lol...

finers x'd Rach :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Teej

oh... FXed Rach hun, keep us posted, hope af stears clear of you, i know how much you need it this month so would be great if you git your BFP xx

Lintu, sorry hun, i completley missed your post... Bloody phone lol, that is fab news, really hope all goes well this month, you say you get partial ferning early but do you OV early too, roughly which cd? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Guess what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

The :witch: got me!!!! 
Bummer!!!! oh well this cycle...AGAIN...lol...
Yay i can drink over christmas!!!! lol...
So my ticker is right not my phone!!!! but i have 4 period tracker apps and 3 were right...one WRONG!!! LOL....
Oh well...more nookie for hubby...lol....even though he was gutted tbh...he liked the idea that maybe we'd have a baby on his dads birthday...


----------



## lintu

Teej said:


> oh... FXed Rach hun, keep us posted, hope af stears clear of you, i know how much you need it this month so would be great if you git your BFP xx
> 
> Lintu, sorry hun, i completley missed your post... Bloody phone lol, that is fab news, really hope all goes well this month, you say you get partial ferning early but do you OV early too, roughly which cd? xx

last mth I got partial ferns from CD13, but I didn't ovulate until CD20, I have a 30/31 day cycle so ov around CD 18/20, but my partial ferning always starts early :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lintu

Rachie Rach said:


> The :witch: got me!!!!
> Bummer!!!! oh well this cycle...AGAIN...lol...
> Yay i can drink over christmas!!!! lol...
> So my ticker is right not my phone!!!! but i have 4 period tracker apps and 3 were right...one WRONG!!! LOL....
> Oh well...more nookie for hubby...lol....even though he was gutted tbh...he liked the idea that maybe we'd have a baby on his dads birthday...

bummer huni :hugs::hugs: onwards to the next cycle xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey, is it ok if I join too? I think im going to go mad if I dont get my BFP soon. I know its not been ages on the large scale of things but sure feels like it xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Of course you can hun the more the merrier...xxx
Welcome...i am Rachael..30, ttc baby 4 just been caught out by the dreaded :witch: the sneaky mare that she is lol... cycle 3 now...
I see you've been trying for quite awhile hun xxx i have everything crossed for you xxx even my legs...for now xxx
Much love and baby dust to you hunny xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

indeed lintu...xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Rachie Rach said:


> Of course you can hun the more the merrier...xxx
> Welcome...i am Rachael..30, ttc baby 4 just been caught out by the dreaded :witch: the sneaky mare that she is lol... cycle 3 now...
> I see you've been trying for quite awhile hun xxx i have everything crossed for you xxx even my legs...for now xxx
> Much love and baby dust to you hunny xxx

:haha: to the legs crossed!!! My kind of sense of humour. If you havent got humour how could we do this right?!!! Ah soz for the crappy witch know how that feels onto the next cycle FX for you hun!!! Yup cycle 15 if get her again this month I swear the witch is sadistic!!! 

Luv and baby dust to you too chick!!! xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Rachie Rach said:


> Of course you can hun the more the merrier...xxx
> Welcome...i am Rachael..30, ttc baby 4 just been caught out by the dreaded :witch: the sneaky mare that she is lol... cycle 3 now...
> I see you've been trying for quite awhile hun xxx i have everything crossed for you xxx even my legs...for now xxx
> Much love and baby dust to you hunny xxx

Oh and my name is shona 29 ttc 2nd and last if hubby has his own way :growlmad:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hiya neWbie xxx
I'm Katie been trying nearly 5 mths now just waiting for AF to show or not xxx

Awww rach sorry the bitch got you! Good luck for next cycle xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

exactly shona we do need to have a sense of humour about this outher wise we'd go mad...
She is a bit of a twat for showing up...especially with me feeling dizzy yesterday...i thought that quite strange...but guessing she is now gonna show me each and every preggo symptom on the planet before she give up and sods off!!!!! well for 9 months at least!!!!
New cycle to go at it hammer and tongs...again....gonna move me bedroom furniture round give it a bit of fen shi (if i spelt it right lol..) maybe...just maybe lmfao....
I hope she doesn't show for either of you....fx'd and loadsa babydust xxx


----------



## lintu

Welcome wanting a girl xxx

Just been reading about apple cider vinegar? anyone tried it, sounds good given that my issue is my hostile CM :dance:


----------



## Rachie Rach

No darl whats it supposed to do???? (durrrrr just look yourself lazy cow...lol..)


----------



## Teej

Hey and welcome Shona, my names Tammy, i'm 30 and on cd5 of my 4th cycle ttc #1. Not stressing too much this month, gona have a drink and enjoy christmas... Although after not drinking for 4 months it won't take much lol. 

Love and baby dust to all xx


----------



## lintu

Rachie Rach said:


> No darl whats it supposed to do???? (durrrrr just look yourself lazy cow...lol..)

Ha ha ha, it's meant to help balance you ph and make you more alkaline and therefore friendlier to :spermy:


----------



## princess.leah

wantingagirl said:


> Hey, is it ok if I join too? I think im going to go mad if I dont get my BFP soon. I know its not been ages on the large scale of things but sure feels like it xxx

Welcome on board of "Sticky Thread", xx

I'm Leah, was TTC for almost 3 years well not activly TTC for the full 3 years, just NTNP for about 2.5 of those years and activly trying I would say sporadically 6 months and got my BFP on the 28th Novemeber - just a few weeks after joining this thread, we went for CD21 bloods done to see what was going on and before going back to the docs to get our results I found out I was only just pregnant!!!!! Woooo Hoooo,xx 

Good luck to all the girlies on this thread!! 

Also Shona - Ive just realised your from the North East - where abouts are you honey? x


----------



## Teej

Morning ladies, how are we all doing? 
Im licking my microscope daily now and quite surprised by results, im now cd5 and my partial ferning is almost complete ferning now! Could the reason it's taking so long to get bfp be because I thought I was OVing around cd14 but actually a lot earlier..... Confused.com! Will have to attack oh earlier this cycle in case me thinks xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

only time will tell hunny...go get down and dirty....lol...
Mine is showing nothing but spots lol...but i am on period lol...also started bbt charting as well...set my alarm for 6am so before hubby starts stiring and making me wriggle all over/make me fall outta bed!!! lol...so wake up well still basically asleep shove thermom in gob and snooze tll it beeps lol....turn it off and read when i actually get my arse up lol....dunno if it'll work cos i am a shocking sleeper...so we'll see....
Am narked off btw..ive lost my book where i wrote all my ferning results in!!!! bugger!!! gonna have to get a new one....but i wanted to compare this month to last month!!!! 
i know my kids have had it!!!! it paper and my kids are obsessed with paper...
Any news yet life and pinga???
Come on :bfp: 
Teej: I know its early but will you be testing this year or next??? lol...that sounds wrong on so many levels....xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Pinga on other thread i meant you Betty darl lol...xxx any news???


----------



## Elhaym

Hi girls, how is everyone? Sorry I've not been around as much, not TTC this cycle so it's quite hard to be on BnB. :( CD4 and just want to get this cycle out of the way ASAP!

I am going to start temping too Rach, give me something to pass the time till Jan! Problem is I keep forgetting to do it when I wake up so not done one yet! :haha:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Elhaym I know what you mean I am quite forgetful with things like this... But gonna try and stick with it!!! Xxx


----------



## Teej

lol Rach, i'm gonna test on new years day hun, I'm not too hopefull as having a relaxing and alcoholic month lol, but what a fab start to the new year would it be :)

Elhaym, no need to apologise hun, we all have times when we need to take a step back and just take time for ourselves, TTC is not an easy time especially when it takes so long. Hope things start looking up for you when you do start TTC again hun xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Teej with all my boys before I found out I was pg I was very much a party girl and drank quite heavily!!!! Well that sounds bad!!! What I meant was my in laws babysat kids me and hub went out every weekend and got sloshed I know I was drinking before I knew about my last one... I even know where he was conceived lol :) we didn't have much nookie round the time he was conceived lol xxx so can pin point his conception lol xxx and it was great drunken sex lol xxx 
So you never know xxx 
Btw not that I am condoning getting ratted when pg or trying to conceive!!! :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

That sounded bad but I think you will all k ow what I mean!!! Lol xxx 
But tbh I have not avoided having a drink while ttc just not got sloshed.... I don't see why we should put so much pressure on ourselves while ttc...or stop our lives... I don't drink when I find out I am pg... And a drop never crosses my lips when pg... 

Also I have just found out a friend of mine just found out she is pregnant!!!! I am soooo chuffed for her... She's been trying for 4months and she is 34, her youngest daughter is the same age as mine, she is in my sons class... So I told er to send me baby dust... She was puzzled... But then twigged lol xxx hopefully I'll catch asap so we can be real life bump buddies xxx :)


----------



## lintu

Rachie Rach said:


> Elhaym I know what you mean I am quite forgetful with things like this... But gonna try and stick with it!!! Xxx

I'm crap at temping I always forget :( that why I bought my scope, might try it next mth tho


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey ladies... No sign of AF yet but I can feel her lurking so will let you know as soon as I do xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Message to Bettys :witch:.....stay away you horrid cowbag!!!!! 
Hope she doesn't show for ya Hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hopefully you won't need to lintu Hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Mmmmm starting to get a bit anxious now... My psychiatrist is coming out to see me on Monday :( have a gut wrenching feeling he is gonna tell me I've gotta take my med's again :( xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Rachie Rach said:


> only time will tell hunny...go get down and dirty....lol...
> Mine is showing nothing but spots lol...but i am on period lol...also started bbt charting as well...set my alarm for 6am so before hubby starts stiring and making me wriggle all over/make me fall outta bed!!! lol...so wake up well still basically asleep shove thermom in gob and snooze tll it beeps lol....turn it off and read when i actually get my arse up lol....dunno if it'll work cos i am a shocking sleeper...so we'll see....
> Am narked off btw..ive lost my book where i wrote all my ferning results in!!!! bugger!!! gonna have to get a new one....but i wanted to compare this month to last month!!!!
> i know my kids have had it!!!! it paper and my kids are obsessed with paper...
> Any news yet life and pinga???
> Come on :bfp:
> Teej: I know its early but will you be testing this year or next??? lol...that sounds wrong on so many levels....xxx


Rachi Rach - you never fail to put a smile on my face!!! You are hilarious!! I was wondering who "Pinga" was!!! Thoughts I'd over looked a lady on this thread!! lol, you have me laughing at my desk, xx


----------



## princess.leah

Rachie Rach said:


> Mmmmm starting to get a bit anxious now... My psychiatrist is coming out to see me on Monday :( have a gut wrenching feeling he is gonna tell me I've gotta take my med's again :( xxx

Oh noooo!!! Wuill the meds affect the TTC process??, Loving that your sooo fangled with your new peice of science lab equipment that your lucking the scope while you got AF staying!!! lol, xx


----------



## princess.leah

BettyBoop152 said:


> Hey ladies... No sign of AF yet but I can feel her lurking so will let you know as soon as I do xxxx


Fingers and toes crossed she stays away!!! xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

No so much the process Leah just a future babies health!!! Possible birth defects and heart problems basically a whole host of nasty stuff that I so wouldn't risk...i'drather be a bit loopy for a few months than have a very poorly baby!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Still no sign yet so may buy a test if she doesn't appear tomorrow gonna BD tonight as that usually makes her appear if she is going to sorry for TMI xxx

Hope everything goes ok with the visit rach xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Worry not about the tmi Hun I truly think we are past that hunny xxx fx'd for you hunny xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

its very quiet in here today...hope everyone is ok xxx
Well my af have defo stopped....only last 36 hours....dunno what the hell to think about that....


----------



## Teej

Hey hun, im good we have ohps son today so been making a ginger bread house with him.... Can't wait to be doing this kinda stuff with my own.
How's everyone else doing? My af lasted 48ish hours but thats normal for me.... Sooooo heavy too! Oh and ferns have gone completley on microscope today too... Confused much!


----------



## Rachie Rach

It wasn't heavy though Hun that's the confusing bit I dunno what's happened there!!!! 
I hope you've been bding though Hun xxx dunno what could have gone off there xxx 
Keep checking xxx mine still spots lol.... Didn't expect it not to be though lmfao....


----------



## princess.leah

Rachie Rach said:


> No so much the process Leah just a future babies health!!! Possible birth defects and heart problems basically a whole host of nasty stuff that I so wouldn't risk...i'drather be a bit loopy for a few months than have a very poorly baby!!!

Absoloutly honey, fingers crossed for you chick, x


----------



## lintu

Morning ladies we seem to have all gone quiet, how is everyone doing?? 

Also thought I would check, does anyone else get the bloated AF feelings around ov? This is the second mth iv noticed it, feel real sluggish and bloated :(

Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## princess.leah

OMG - am I right in thinking Betty got a BFP??? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

You are Leah she did indeed!!!! 
Lintu I feel bloated all the time at the mo xxx I guess vie never paid any attention before....
Hope everyone is well xxx it's is quiet cos people entering bding phase lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Shrink will be here in a bit :(


----------



## princess.leah

Hi Ladies, 

Congrats to Betty!!! Wooo Hoooo - how many weeks Betty?? xx

We have all been a little quiet of late!! - yes all you ladies spending time in the feather with your other halfs!! lol, 

Crossing everything for all you ladies this cycle!!! Hoping that you all will have to abstain from drinks over the new year as you will all have BFP's just before Santa comes!!!!! 

Good Luck for your appoinement Rach!! xx

xxxxxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey ladies! I can confirm I am 5 weeks on Thursday! Managed to confirm it with a CBD because apparently doctors don't confirm it anymore? Got my first midwife appt on Thursday aaaargh so exited!! Gonna start a journal too as I want to remember the whole journey! How are you Leah?

Good luck for today rach xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay congrats again hunny xxx enjoy being stabbed by the midwife xxx and be prepared to answer a load of questions!!!! Xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Rachie Rach said:


> Yay congrats again hunny xxx enjoy being stabbed by the midwife xxx and be prepared to answer a load of questions!!!! Xxx

Stabbed??? Is she going to take blood?! Xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

OMG yeah Hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Bloods taken, blood pressure taken, weight and height you might also have to take a pot of wee with you as well so she can check protein and stuff xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Oh dear lord! This is gonna be GREAT fun haha all be worth it though xxxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

it is indeed worth it hun xxx
well had my home visit by my shrink...and as i suspected i HAVE to go back on medication....he has now changed it from what i was on...to Stelazine...whatever that is...lol...it is meant to be safer in pregnancy than the olanzapine i was on but have just read up on it and i am still unsure.....:(
i HATE having this illness it sucks beyond belief!!!! arrrrrggggggghhhhhhh
He yet again advised me not to have a baby because it can trigger an episode....
I am sooooooo bummed out right now....he's really pissed on my bonfire!!!! (sorry for the launguage) 
I dunno what to do...:( i could cry cos i have just been kicked right down....


----------



## BettyBoop152

Awww Hun that's really crap!
Can you choose not to take the meds? Is there anymore you can do?! Big hug xxxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

i can choose not to take them but then i'll end up with a whole host of shit being thrown at me....he said the risk of me having another episode out weigh the risks of the future baby health and chances of congenital and other birth defect are still gonna be there....
but i am sorry no it doesn't....i couldn't careless how ill i get during pregnancy and birth i get i don't wanna harm any future baby i have by pumping my body full of meds!!! but if i don't and i get ill....well who knows what'll happen....rock and hard place!!!!!
Bipolar SUCKS!!!!!
If anyone thinks it is a cool illness to have...i wouldn't wish it on ANYONE!!!! :(


----------



## princess.leah

Awwww Rachi!!! , Hugs to you honey!! xx

Betty!!! Wooop Woooop, I'm 5 weeks 4 days I think, Eeeeee bump buddies?? I dont have my first mid wife appointment until 04/01/11 - bummer I want it now!! lol, At least I have Christmas and new year to keep me occupied then the 4th will come round quick enough!! My Doc didnt check either - I could have been telling porkies!! lol, I dont feel pregnant though, apart from when I take my bra off my boobaloobas ache like mad!! 

How are you any symptoms etc? x

How's all you lovely ladies getting on?? I'm guessing your all close to ovulation?? Fingers crossed for all you ladies"!!xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Betty, 

How do I start a journal on here?? x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Leah it's on the main ttc pg it says ttc journal xxx You just write your title and write xxx I'll enjoy reading your journals ladies xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

You will have to do it in the pregnancy section Leah but same as journals then new thread xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Big hugs rach it will get easier and you seem like a strong minded person whatever is meant to be will be! xxx

Ps Leah I don't even feel pregnant lol it's crazy showed OH the CBD and he was over the moon! Xxx


----------



## princess.leah

BettyBoop152 said:


> Big hugs rach it will get easier and you seem like a strong minded person whatever is meant to be will be! xxx
> 
> Ps Leah I don't even feel pregnant lol it's crazy showed OH the CBD and he was over the moon! Xxx

Awww my Dh didnt beleive me until I did the CB digi, thought the FRER were telling lies!!! lol, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

It won't seem real for awhile ladies xxx wait until your baby bumps a start to show xxx and the first time you fell baby kick and when they get bigger and they get hi-cups xxx it is an amazing feeling xxx but when they are huge and they turn over it is the weirdest feeling ever!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

And durrrr at me saying put it in the ttc journal bit lmfao am tired of course it should be in the pregnancy section lol xxx make sure you both put links on your sigs to em xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

im making mine now  uber excited ladies!!!! 

hehe your funny rach xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

well i have decided to comply with the shrink...i am gonna take it...i have been talking to some people on the mdf (bipolar fellowship) forum...and because it is an old anti pshycotic...more is known about it....there is a 2.4% risk to baby or 24 outta 1000 pregnancies....i will have to have many many tests when pregnant...to check everything and i'll have to have an amniocentisis (think i've spelt that wrong) thats where they stick a big needle into your belly into womb and draw amniotic fliuid from round the baby...(also the way they check for downs when you have a high risk of downs) it can run a risk of miscarriage but it is quite small...
Anyways...damn i am sooooooo tired and thirsty...cannot stop drinking....dunno what the hell is going on today....


----------



## Teej

Rach i'm gutted for you that you have to go back on meds hun but pleased they have changed them for you so you can continue to TTC, hopefully you will get your BFP this cycle so you can have baby then concentrate on yourself again xx

I'm now cd9 and no ferns at all on microscope, hoping they will start showing in a few days, have had a fab weekend, me and OH got through a litre bottle of Baileys :wacko: and have another bottle chilling for this weekend :thumbup:
I'm not really thinking too much about TTC this cycle as it has taken over for the last few months and I have been quite down so just enjoying myself... it is almost Christmas after all lol.

I haven't been about for a few days and have completely lost count of how many BFP's we have now, anyone else know and i'll update thread name xx


----------



## Teej

Ok so actually on cd10 lol... just noticed on ticker :haha:


----------



## princess.leah

Teej said:


> Rach i'm gutted for you that you have to go back on meds hun but pleased they have changed them for you so you can continue to TTC, hopefully you will get your BFP this cycle so you can have baby then concentrate on yourself again xx
> 
> I'm now cd9 and no ferns at all on microscope, hoping they will start showing in a few days, have had a fab weekend, me and OH got through a litre bottle of Baileys :wacko: and have another bottle chilling for this weekend :thumbup:
> I'm not really thinking too much about TTC this cycle as it has taken over for the last few months and I have been quite down so just enjoying myself... it is almost Christmas after all lol.
> 
> I haven't been about for a few days and have completely lost count of how many BFP's we have now, anyone else know and i'll update thread name xx

Hey Honey, 

Yes stock up on the Baileys, its on offer in Asda at the moment, I think £10 for a litre!!! 

I think we have 3 BFP's, Claire Muir, Betty, and Me, xx


----------



## Teej

They certainly have hun, have had 2 bottles from them now lol :haha:

Have updated the Thread, I thought there was another one before Claire, may be wrong tho - correct me if I am ladies and i'll keep it updated xx


----------



## lintu

Well my ferns started again CD14 and more yesterday but then nothing today. Have massive ovulation pains today had them for a few days now, not had them for a couple of mths, i'm wondering if i only get them when i ovulate from the right??

just done and OPK and it shows nothing, but thats nothing new :shrug: god can not wait for Feb then i can have my lap and see whats going on.


----------



## princess.leah

Morning Lintu!!! 

I only felt OV pain every now and again too, After reading a few articles regarding ovulation and also something my Doc advised me off too, was that we dont necessarily release an egg each month. The month I noticed the pain was the month I got my BFP!!! So maybe you and me have not been releasing an egg each month, but I defo did last cycle and if you have the pain you defo are too!!! This is the month for you Lintu - I can feel it!!! Wooo hoo, get in the sack!! lol, 

xxxx


----------



## lintu

hope so huni, I was planning on not TTC this mth and have been quite relaxed and not bothered about it up till now then the pain kicked in and it was hard not to think about anything but TTC although the last thing I feel like doing is BDing, not even gone to work as was feelig sick the pain was that full on :cry:

Altho my PMA is intact, just waiting for santa to empty his sack :winkwink:


----------



## princess.leah

lintu said:


> hope so huni, I was planning on not TTC this mth and have been quite relaxed and not bothered about it up till now then the pain kicked in and it was hard not to think about anything but TTC although the last thing I feel like doing is BDing, not even gone to work as was feelig sick the pain was that full on :cry:
> 
> Altho my PMA is intact, just waiting for santa to empty his sack :winkwink:

Eeeeee Lintu, 

I think I may have taken you last part of your post the wrong way!! lol, the bit where you said just waiting for Santa to empty his sack??? were you making ref to your DH and spermies - my most sincere appologies if not, or were you meaning hoping Santa has a BFP in his sack for you?? lol. Eeee I;m soo sorry I was quite tickled by that little post there!!! My dirty mind!! lol, :dohh:


----------



## lintu

was kinda meaning both :winkwink: sorry huni in a little bit of a strange mood :haha:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Haha at lintu's comment about santas sack!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Pmsl lintu that made me really laugh my boobs off xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey teej glad you enjoyed you bottle of baileys mmmmmmm yummy yummy xxx


----------



## princess.leah

lintu said:


> was kinda meaning both :winkwink: sorry huni in a little bit of a strange mood :haha:

LOL - Love it, cant beat a bit of smuttiness!!! 

Rach - its the kinda thing you would have said!!! lol


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lintu beat me to it ;) didn't you, you dirty mare ;) xxx


----------



## Teej

lintu said:


> Well my ferns started again CD14 and more yesterday but then nothing today. Have massive ovulation pains today had them for a few days now, not had them for a couple of mths, i'm wondering if i only get them when i ovulate from the right??
> 
> just done and OPK and it shows nothing, but thats nothing new :shrug: god can not wait for Feb then i can have my lap and see whats going on.

You should be OVing hun, if ferns are showing that means your fertile which has gotta be good sign... right!?!?!

Loving the comment about santa's sack :haha: fingers crossed we all get what we want, Christmas day will be 7ish dpo for me so hopefully i'll be implanting around then :)

Good Luck Ladies xxx


----------



## lintu

Lol rach, can't beat a little smut :winkwink: yeah fingers x'd teej just checked my CP and it's high and open pounced once today might strike again later :dance: feel so far from sexy it's untrue but he's getting it later


----------



## Teej

AHHAHA... you go girl!! 

I've told OH as soon as I start getting ferns on scope he's getting it everyday till they have gone :) xx


----------



## princess.leah

Girlies, 

I need to know in details out of nosiness how to check your cervix position?? Its not something I looked into when trying TTC,, But I'm quite intregued, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Leah I advise you don't go prodding up there now you are preg hunny xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

But it is like a willy inside your vagina lol or a sausage as my oh calls it lol x before af it is very low (say about half way up your index finger) then when your about to ov it goes high up and you can bearly reach it with your middle finger (I get oh to go foraging lol) then it drops back down... When you get preg (unsure how preg) it raises back up to ov stage where it stays until you give birth xxx hope that helps xxx but like I said once pf don't go hunting for it!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Btw I love smut cannot beat a good ole bit of smut!!!! Lol xxx
Btw forgot to tell you about my shrink coming yesterday... He is a new one and damn he is well hot!!!! I was drooling lol.... Really they shouldn't send sexy shrinks to people with bipolar cos some/ me are like dogs on heat lol!!!! It is like waving a carrot in front of a donkey lol!!!! I wanted to lick him all over lol xxx mmmmmmmmmmmmmm sexy shrink.... I won't mind visiting him at all lol xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Eeeeeeee Rachel, Lovin the Sexy Shrink!!! 

Oooh errr to the cervix checking, Dont worry Rach I dont have any desires at the momento to be fingering my lady parts!!, lol. So basically there are no microscopes, sticks or themometers or any other peice of wonderful equipment other that you very own index finger??. I was under the impression there must be some kind of yard stick used to measure this!! lol, But rach you advised me not to stick anything up there - but what about playing hide the sausage?? theres not much I can do to reduce the size of the sausage so will I just have to limit where I hide the sausage?? 

Rach my lovely, your a tonic!!! - As my late Grandma Florence would have said!! xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Playing hide the sausage is fine hunny xxx lol xxx


----------



## lintu

Ha ha yard stick, depends how big you finger is lovey !!! If your interested google the beautiful cervix project helped me figure out what I was rummaging for, but dint go digging yourself :blush: 

Rach huni when you've finished with you hotty send him my way :winkwink: I think I may sign myself up xxx

Go teej :happydance:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hahaha you girlies brighten my day xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I tell ya lintu you could have slid me up to school lmfao he was sooooo scrummy... We were having a serious chat and I had to stop him talking to me because something in my head said 'damn he's yummy just lick him' lol so I burst out laughing and he asked why I wad laughing but I could hardly say 'cos you is damn fine and i wanna lick you' could I lol xxx 
He's loads better than my last one xxx but hr also said I was a little unwell at the mo which floored me :( I am happy but he said I seemed hypomanic (not manic but above normal) which could be why i am like a dog on heat lol xxx (I get hyper sexual when in an elevated state)!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Kids love it when I am hypo cos I act like a child at times bouncing round like tigger!!!! But it always lands me in trouble!!! 
Mmmmm yeah think he has a point tbh!!!! Lol "/


----------



## lintu

I know i'm in my own lil world but it's ok they know me here!!

I have a really funny cartoon image of you in my head with your tongue hanging out and your eyes popping outta your head, pmsl xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Almost lol xxx


----------



## princess.leah

LOL - Lintu, I had the same vision of our Rach almost sitting on his knee, tongue hanging out almost licking his ear!! lol, Bless you Rach, glad the visit was a pleasureable one for you!! 

Ladies I've managed to get a prof pic back on here now!! - Rach wheres yours??????!! lol, xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Everytime i try it says my pic is to big!!!! Arggghhhh xxx


----------



## lintu

Ladies iv just had a lil line on an OPK :dance: it's not dark but it's there and it's the first time iv had anything in 12 mths whoop whoop


----------



## Rachie Rach

yay lintu...get humping darling xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Got me on!!!!!! yay lol....


----------



## Rachie Rach

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< thats me btw xxx


----------



## lintu

Yeahy rach, check you out!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Why thank you darl lol...took me ages but now i am making loads lol....


----------



## princess.leah

Eeeee there she is!!! Our Rach!!! 

I was thinking eee who is that stranger telling our Lintu to get humping!! lol then I saw it was our resident tonic Rach!! You look just like I thought you did!!! Nice to see you!! xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lmfao xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Ive changed mine too now so you can see me better!! my wedding pic I had up looked a bit on the dated side - well it was 6 years ago!! xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I loved your wedding pic it looked lovely xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Yay to your positive OPK - I bet I dont need 3 guesses to guess what your doing at the momento!!! Oooohhh!! lol, xx

Eeeee my appologies, just becuase I'm not getting it at the momento as I'm scared!! xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Leah don't be scared hunny xxx bean will be fine xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Ouch ouch ouch.... Me and hub had some slap and tickle last night and this morning I have seriously bad belly ache :( ...


----------



## Teej

Hahahaha... you ladies crack me up!!!!

Lintu, yay on the pos POK hun, I noticed you haven't posted much since that so hopefully your busy :winkwink:

Rach, I also have such an image of you bouncing around the room lmao. Loving the sound of your dishy shrink tho - does he do home call's to Slough :blush:
Not good about the belly ache tho hun, any idea why??

Leah, how's things going with you hun, all well I hope xx


----------



## Teej

Well i'm on cd11 today, just licked my scope and awaiting results!! 

Gotta go and get ready now for hospital app to make sure all is ok with my back, hoping he's not going to put me in for further surgery, although last time he tried it I said I wouldn't have it - just hope things are still not too bad as would mean another couple of years before I could TTC again :(


----------



## Rachie Rach

He does home visits but dunno about how far he'd travel ;) 
Hope all goes well at hospital hunny xxx


----------



## Teej

Bugger, I guess OH will do... lmao

Thanks hun xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Good luck with the scope Tammy! 

Rach what CD are you on? Xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Cd7 now xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hmmmm not sure what it could be then hun??! Intriguing xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Mmmmm I know I am just a total medical mystery lol!!!!


----------



## princess.leah

Good luck with licking your scope and the hospital today Teej, xx

Poor Rach!! - Too much protein!!!!!! xx

I'm guessing Lintu is busy too with "santas sack" lol, xx

Hows Betty and the bean?? xx

Wheres Elhaym?? not seen her for a while?? She is missing out on our festive wise cracks!!lol, xx

I'm good thanks Teej, just getting slight twinges below the belly button - thinking each time I go to the loo its game over!!, and sore cha cha's, have taken to wearing the most unattractive non wired, wet suit style fabric zip up the front, cross over back bra!!! - Yep you got the vision - hold it there and imadgine my 36E's squashed into it!! lol, but ever soo comfy!!! lol, xx


----------



## lintu

Yeah got jiggy again last night, just done another and it's the same, like buses wait for ages then you get two. 

When am I meant to ov after this or when it's +?

Going to get jiggy again later xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Betty and the bean are doing OK keep getting twinges myself thought AF was coming this morning aaaargh it's very nerve wracking!!

My boobs are actually fine apart from my nipples being a little sore!

Oh and TMI time when I go for a number 2 I get really sharp pains anyone know if this is normal? Xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

The twinges will be your womb getting used to having something in there... Dunno about the number 2 though Betty xxx 
Elmaym is taking time out I believe she's not ttc this month from what she said earlier in the post!!! Just enjoying Christmas at a guess xxx bet she gets a bfp cos she's not actively trying!!! It'll be great if she does xxx 
Leah I can see the bra now hunny lol and I bet it is stunning!!!! Lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lmfao about lintu with santas sack!!!! That is wrong on all kindsa levels!!!! Have you seen the santas in grottos??? They are reyt big grotbags!!!! Lmfao xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lintu I have no ideas on op.'s sorwee xxx


----------



## lintu

No worries rach, and bet you wudnt have an issue with you fitty in a Santa suit, yes mr iv been a very good girl bit I can be bad too :winkwink:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Sheer smut lintu xxx but I LOVE it lol xxx stop putting dirty images of my shrink in a Santa suit...... DROOL.... Lmfao!!!!!


----------



## lintu

Hay I have a vivid imagination, I can't help it. It's keeping me very entertained :haha: 

Chris asked last night if I had started reading the twilight books again as my sex drive has gone up, when I was reading them I was horny perminantly, Chris loved it !!


----------



## Teej

Haha... I loved the Twilight books and am right with ya on the horny front.... which I must say got even worse when I saw the films, DAMN Jacob got seriously hot!!!! as am I on that thought lol

Hospital went well although I have got to try a leg splint to see if it helps my back as I have a week left leg and a floppy foot when walking (damn that makes me sound hot lol) it's not as bad as it sounds!!! lol. On a good note I spoke to my surgeon about TTC and he has said it will be fine to do so I will just have to take things easy... woop woop.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh that's great teej xxx 
And not read the twilight books but today I am having a twilight afternoon watching the DVDs damn I wouldn't kick either outta bed!!!! Yum yum xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Wish I was at home having a DVD day!! Lol work is boring the hell out of me!!! 

Great news Teej!!! Get humping lol 

Ps your a horny lot aren't you!! Xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Eeeee ladies, 

I think other viewing our thred will wonder if this is a serious TTC thread or just a thread of smutt and jokes about dirty santa and horn bags!! lol, 

Lintu - you get a possitive OPK when they detect the surge in hormone, so basically you get the LH surge right before you release the eggy, this dont necessarily mean that you release the eggy though it just means that your body it getting ready to release one and wether one is released or not you get the LH surge which is detected on the pittle stick from your wee wee!! - I used to buy the CB Digi OV things whcih i think were about £22.00!!! Shocking for 7 test sticks, so really £22.00 each cycle!!! However I later learnt that this was not a deffo sign that an egg was released at which point I thought WTF, £22.00 to tell me I may release an egg or I might not!!! - Hummmm no further forward!! So I sacked those off, now the month I got my BFP I used some OPK's from that cheap shop Wilkinsons £2.97 for 5 I think, and I never got a possitive at all. So I'm guessing the whole OPK thing is probs not all that accurate although when using the CB ones I was like wooowza smily face day - get in the feather!! lol, 
So back to your question, if you have a possitive on a OPK - this mean that you are very close to ovulation!!! within the next 24-48 hours or there abouts!!! - Hope this helps honey!! xx

Good news for you Teej!!! 

And yes I have heard about this twighlight marlarkey, my little singlton friend finds it most stimulating!! lol, she described it as soft porn for ladies, also the vampire diaries I think she said too!!! 

Betty "Poop" Question lol, I find that when I beare down I get a little niggle and at this time bowel movements are not as forth comming as they used to be I'm finding!!! Nice!!! lol, 

xxxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Constipation is a common pregnancy symptom... When you are due to give birth you'll find you get the squits!!!! Lol that's clearing you out ready for labour so you don't poop yourself xxx lol xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Rach, thats my biggest fear, what if I poop on the bed??? Do you think this happens often?? Something is bound to pop out if I'm pushing in the region??? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Some people do but the midwives are very good so you'll never know xxx but tbh before you go into labour you'll find you go to the loo quite a bit and you won't eat much running up to labour... Even though I was induced everytime.... I never pooped myself but I did keep asking and feeling that area lol xxx also I know it's hard but if you totally relax when you start pushing and just let baby come down slowly you won't poop lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

It's like shelling peas for me now lol xxx my last one I only pushed twice lol xxx


----------



## Teej

woo hoo.... just had another lick and got a few ferns showing :)


----------



## princess.leah

Gooo Teej!!! get in the sack!! xx


----------



## Teej

I intend to hun... OH is soooo getting it tonight!!! lol


----------



## BettyBoop152

Haha that nickname better not stick Betty Poop haha!

Labour sounds sooooo much fun! NOT ha

Yay partial ferns! Get to it xcx


----------



## princess.leah

I was wondering when someone would have spotted the "Betty Poop"!! lol, I amused mysefl with that one!!! lol, xx


----------



## princess.leah

Yess Betty Poop, Labour does sound a blast!!! Just hope nothing will be blasting out my backside!! Ewwww, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I tell ya contractions hurt more than baby coming out!!!! But with youngest I was induced (apparently more painful than natural labour) and the broke my water at 9am put the drip in to make contractions stronger at 1pm changed over midwives at 2pm I asked for an epidural at 3pm cos it was hurting a bit while they were arranging the ep I needed to pee but couldn't get off bed so midife brought me a bed pan (nice) just as we were getting on it I changed my mind the convo went like this me: I really need to pee!!!' midwife: ok here's the bed pan let's get on it me: I ain't pissing in that woman!!! Lol ermmmm no I don't need to pee I need a poo... Get me off this bed!!!! Midwife: ok come on then me: holy shit I don't need a poo I need to push!!!! Midwife looks down there lol and say omg whatever you do DO NOT push.... I ain't got me gloves on!!!! Lol so she telling me not to push, but you know when your busting for a poop and you try to hold it in?!!! Well it's like that!!! Lmfao final she got gloves on and she said ok ready lol one push head out.... Waited about 5 mins for baby to rotate then second push ... Out came baby!!!! 
It's as easy as that lol he was my smallest at 8lb 8oz xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Awwwwww lovely!!! and not a bit of poop insight!! xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hahahahahaha seriously I'm in stitches at this thread!!!! Between Leah and rach it's a right giggle! Xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Not even a tiny bit of poop....thought i was gonna but nope, nad, nothing....:haha:
Oh i've got plenty of poop stories but i'll save em for another day xxx
Your in for such a treat lmfao...:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## princess.leah

lol, Me too Rach!! maybe another thread on another forum lol, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lmfao defo Leah xxx let's set it up!!!! Lol xxx


----------



## princess.leah

lol, I'll leave that one to you Rach, I have a delicate gag reflex at the momento, 

You know you would think this thred was exclusive to just us regulars and not the whole of general public of the world!! And here we are talking about all and saundry no topics barred with our photos of ourselves next to our comments!!! jeeezu wept!! lol, 
Hailarious, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh well lol all friends in here...if anyone wants to risk popping in they are just gonna have to join in with the smutty, poopy and loopy conversation!!!! We do talk about ttc but we keep it dead casual and talk about other stuff which takes our minds off it!!! Plus we all offer each and everyone support through everything!!!! Currently top subject poo.... Lol xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Oh dear its only me and you now on the thread!! We have been abandon because of our "Potty" mouths!! lol, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol .... Whoopsies xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

If you can't talk about poop with your TTC buddies who can you talk about it too is what I say xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Yay Betty Poop!! I knew you were dying to join in!! lol, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

My thoughts exactly xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Damn I feel terrible.... I am sooooooo tired and cranky... God help anyone who narks me off tonight!!!! 
Might go to docs and get him to run some bloods on me cos I feel shocking!!!! :(


----------



## lintu

I dont mind a lil toilet chat girls just been busy :sex: :winkwink:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Good lass hope you had fun ;) 
Well i've got some well dodgy pains in my tuppy...feels like someone is stabbing me in the cervix with a knitting needle....happens on and off...but it hurts....btw what is more puzzling is i've had this pain before....when i was pregnant with my boys...but i was about 30 weeks plus...and it felt like the babies were sticking their fingers down through my crevix with sharp fingernails....it's winding me up now...i know i am not preg...i had my af so not preg...granted it wasn't a long af but still...plus i did a hpt and it was neg....gonna book and appointment at docs cos some weird stuff is going down with me!!!! 
Why can't things be simple and straightforward!!!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

cervix not crevix lol....


----------



## lintu

Hope your feeling better rach xxxxx

Chris was funny last night, said iv pumped him dry!! Bless :haha: although looking back we have DTD for the last six days in a row, whoops :blush:

So much for taking a break, no wonder I still have stomach ache!!

Also he was checking my cervix and said we don't need too it's low and really hard, I'm thinking that's not right so had a feel myself and couldn't even reach it, I then had to point out that he was feeling the side because it was that high and tilted :haha: bless him


----------



## Teej

haha Good for you Lintu, sounds like you stand a good chance of getting you BFP this cycle!! It was my plan to start last night but OH came home ill... again just as i'm about to OV!! He won't bloody come near me when he's ill either ggrrrrrr!! Hope he's better tonight or won't get the chance to pump him dry this month :(


----------



## Rachie Rach

Pump him dry lol love it!!! It's never too early in the morning to hear rudeness lol xxx 
My time to start pumping my hubby dry is coming lol...


----------



## Teej

haha... hopefully i'll start tonight - PLEASE GOD let him feel better tonight!!


----------



## lintu

Chris moaned he was to sleepy and then said don't knacker me out before I'm 30! :haha: he's not getting any rest untill I stop getting lines on my OPK, told I'm going through crap with period & ov pains since coming off BCP for :bfp: so he has to suffer a little, suffer can you believe it most men wud kill for daily sex :haha:


----------



## Rachie Rach

My hub doesn't have any problem humping daily... He's a randy sod lol...


----------



## princess.leah

Good Morning Pumpers!!!! lol, 

Teej, get him a does of Calpol and he will be fine, tell him you will do all the work!!!, 

Its funny that when TTC we are called for wearing them out, yet on a normal day of daily pumping its all ok and they are the biggest studs ever!!!!

xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

How true Leah!!!! 
What you doing up so early Hun? When I was pg I couldn't get outta bed til at least 11am lol and I'd go to be at 9pm lol... I suffered severe sticky mattress... It is a well know pregnancy symptom lol xxx


----------



## lintu

Jst been updating my chart, think had a temp spike this am also, had 97.3 yest and 97.6 today highest all mth is that enough for ov


----------



## Rachie Rach

Is livid!!!! A friend of mine has been ttc and found out last week she is now preg... Anyways some people in the village are saying she is too old to have another and she should get rid!!!! Ffs she's only 34!!!! He youngest is in my youngest class at school!!!! How insensitive can some people be!!! She's been trying for this baby and now been blessed with one why do people have to be so negative!!!! Poor lass was in tears today!!! Damn it got me so mad!!!!


----------



## Teej

Christ, i'm just starting my family and i'm 31!!! Admittedly I would have started sooner had my ex not been a complete knob but with how things turned out it was prob for best. The average age for women having their 1st is early 30's nowadays anyway!! Why do some people have to be so bloody insensitive and stick their noses in to others business!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

That's what I said.... My sil is 31 and he fiancée of 11 years turned round to her and dumped her cos he said they wanted different things she wanted kids he NEVER wanted kids with her.... So she wasted all that time with him!!!! What for.... Nothing..... So now she is on the hunt for a new man... So however long that is gonna take for her to do then everything else to follow!!!! It's so shit and feel so much for her :( ....


----------



## princess.leah

Awww Poor Girl, 

34 is old these days????? I bet the same people making these comments are those who would also have nasty views on teen pregnancy too??, Cant win either way!! xxx


----------



## lintu

My god I'm 30, people are either late teens early twenties or in their thirties these days


----------



## princess.leah

Surely God wouldnt have made our bodies physically able to conceive right up until the menopause if we were too old!!! Nasty cow bags!! 

I was woken this morning with a really bad cramp, and spotting, I called the MW who got me an appointment with the DR who then referred me to Gyno out patients for a scan, she scanned my tummy and to my horror said oh I cant see anything but a sac!!!! Panic mode set in, she asked if it was ok if she did an internal scan, well I couldnt get my knickers off quick enough!!!! - back on the couch and legs a kimbo, probe in and voila!!! there it was my little bean and we saw the heart beat on the screen!!! Phew!!! xx


----------



## lintu

Awww bless ya, for some people it's normal to bleed sometimes especially if it was round when AF would have been, my Sis had a bad bleed with my neice and she is a bruising 5.5 yr old xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Bloody hell Leah I bet that was well scary!! Glad everything is ok!!!

And as for the snotty bitch with an opinion your NEVER too old to have kids!!! Xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh Leah bless ya xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Need cake!!!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Need sleep!!! Lol


----------



## Teej

Jeez Leah, glad all is ok hun xx

Well OH came home last night... still ill :( cracked open the bottle of Baileys - at which point I thought yep he's gonna neck a few and fall asleep... how wrong was I :winkwink: I was certainly one happy bunny last night!! Then I licked my scope this morning and all partial ferns have gone!?!?!?! I am really befuddled now!!


----------



## lintu

Morning ladies, god just had the worst nights sleep ever but yeahy this time next week it's Xmas eve!!! :happydance: just taken my temp it's 97.7 I have everything crossed for this mth, didn't DTD last night both jus knackered, Chris said he was empty so no point ;) gonna go again tonight tho


----------



## lintu

Teej said:


> Jeez Leah, glad all is ok hun xx
> 
> Well OH came home last night... still ill :( cracked open the bottle of Baileys - at which point I thought yep he's gonna neck a few and fall asleep... how wrong was I :winkwink: I was certainly one happy bunny last night!! Then I licked my scope this morning and all partial ferns have gone!?!?!?! I am really befuddled now!!

Doesn't that mean you've had your surge and so should be ovulating any day?? Whoop whoop good luck huni, everything x'd for you, this is going to be our mth I can feel it :hugs:


----------



## Teej

According to the destructions, it goes from partial ferns to full ferns and thats when you OV, my ferns have gone completely :( just showing the initial non fertile pebbly thingy (for want of a better description lol) I hope your right about this being our month, although i'm not too convinced for myself. just enjoying Christmas at the min and with how scope results are going I may not even OV!!


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies, wow I don't come on here for a week and 2 more BFPS! Congrats Bec27 and BettyBoop152! :hugs:

How is everyone? I'm not too bad, just wishing this cycle away! CD11 so a while to go yet......


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi elhaym hope your well hunny xxx I know what you mean Hun xxx cd9 wanted ov day to hurry up!!!! It's dragging!!!!


----------



## princess.leah

lintu said:


> Teej said:
> 
> 
> Jeez Leah, glad all is ok hun xx
> 
> Well OH came home last night... still ill :( cracked open the bottle of Baileys - at which point I thought yep he's gonna neck a few and fall asleep... how wrong was I :winkwink: I was certainly one happy bunny last night!! Then I licked my scope this morning and all partial ferns have gone!?!?!?! I am really befuddled now!!
> 
> Doesn't that mean you've had your surge and so should be ovulating any day?? Whoop whoop good luck huni, everything x'd for you, this is going to be our mth I can feel it :hugs:Click to expand...


Yes Ladies, 

This is your months!!!! You all be bonking hard, because I'm not leaving until you lot are coming with me!!! OK!!! So get in that feather tonight Lintu & Teej, and get emptying santas sacks!!! 

You too Rach!!! 

I'm vomiting my guts up here all alone!! lol, this defo is your months ladies!!! Everything crossed for you all, and wishing you all lots of :dust::dust: xxxxx


----------



## princess.leah

Elhaym said:


> Hi ladies, wow I don't come on here for a week and 2 more BFPS! Congrats Bec27 and BettyBoop152! :hugs:
> 
> How is everyone? I'm not too bad, just wishing this cycle away! CD11 so a while to go yet......

Welcome back Elhaym!!! nice to see you!! xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey elhaym! Hope your ok! 

I agree with Leah! Get honking ladies! 

Booked a private scan for 7+2 at a private clinic as won't be till new year till I even get booked in for my 12 week scan xxx


----------



## princess.leah

BettyBoop152 said:


> Hey elhaym! Hope your ok!
> 
> I agree with Leah! Get honking ladies!
> 
> Booked a private scan for 7+2 at a private clinic as won't be till new year till I even get booked in for my 12 week scan xxx


Hi Betty, I had a scan yesterday due to a little scare!!, But all was fine I had a vaginal oooh (internal) scan, whcih showed the tiniest of little fuzz ball on the screen, and a flashing heart beat!! very re-assuring, x


----------



## Rachie Rach

I've still got a while until my fertile week leah....but fear not i'll be humping hard...my hubby is off work when i should be fertile....so bring on the bonking....:)...


----------



## Rachie Rach

i had to have a vaginal scan back in june cos i had a very random time...i kept bleeding on and off for days/weeks at a time have a week off then start bleeding again...had scans and the discovered i'd got a 'growth' on my right ovary...thats all they said growth....so you can imagine i thought shit i've got cancer...then my smear came back abnormal the same week so i thought damn i'm doomed....went back 6 weeks later and the growth turned out to be a csyt (it was a big one but when i went back it has shrunk and was nearly gone) phew.....and i had another smear and that came back normal....phew again....but while they were in there (scan) they did check everything out up there ovaries and womb and all was/is ok...
But anyway my point is lmfao...(i get there eventually lol...) vaginal us rock....lol....they see things alot clearer...especially early pregnancies xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

i'll join you in the vomitting leah...i've got a bit of a tummy bug (i think) so i've been puking...lol...not reyt nice....:(


----------



## Teej

oh I can't wait to join you Leah :) had another lick today and got a lot of partial ferning now :) woop woop, at a guess I would say i'm gonna be OVing in a day or 2... yay!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay xxx no ferns for me as yet!!!! :(


----------



## Teej

:( your still fairly early in your cycle, hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer hun xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I know Hun xxx this month is dragging!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Jesus christ I am have weird af type cramps plus stabbing pain in my cervix and in my left side.... It is making me shout out!!!! WTF is going on with me!!!!


----------



## princess.leah

I really am hoping you all joing me soon, so you can stop licking your scopes and be licking the toilet bowel instead!! its wonderful!! not, Its vile!! Yakkkky, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I never had morning sickness with the boys... But with my last m/c in 2006 I was sick as f**k... Then I lost it... I was 8 weeks i think... But My hubbies cousin was told by a medium that my father in law/ her uncle who passed away was looking after a little girl... Well let's just say the baby we named her Abbie if she was a girl didn't have a boys name anyways she said the name Abbie to my oh cousin and she was telling me afterwards.... Freaked me out!!! So I am guessing girls bring me morning sickness.... Mmmmmmm we will just have to see what the future holds!!!! Xxx
Btw that was random!!! Dunno why I brought that up lmfao.... Going mental!!!! Whoops forgot... I already am.... The yummy yummy doctor said so xxx ;)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh yes hubs cousin didn't know I had a m/c... Or any names I would have called a baby... Spooky....


----------



## princess.leah

Awww Honey, so sorry for your loss, xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

It's ok Hun xxx something cannot have been right and my father in law has got a grand daughter to look after as well as the other 2 I m/c (very early m/c those 2) xxx proper busy he'll be xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

That's so strange because 2 years ago I had a miscarriage but didn't know I was pregnant till after because I was on the pill! But a medium told me my nan was holding a baby in the spirit world! It's spooky isn't it!! Xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Very spooky....


----------



## Rachie Rach

Omg!!!! I forgot to check my scope out from this am and it's only bloody full of ferns!!!! Plus earlier I had sharp stabbing pains in my left side and in cervix!!! Could it be so bloody early??? WTF is going on in my body???? My cm is creamy though!!!! Arrrrrgggggghhhhhhh!!!!!! 
Well I just milked hubby anyways lol.... Good Job we got sky plus lmfao he paused his film lol xxx


----------



## lintu

Morning ladies, sorry not read up on last nights convo xxx

Checked my temp this AM it's gone from 97,7 for the last two days to 97.9 think I have deffo ovulated now, just not 100% sure when just hope all we've done this month was enough


----------



## princess.leah

Morning Ladies, 

Excellent news Rach, xx

Lintu if you been temping you probs OV'd 24 hours earlier, or there abouts, keep temping so that you will know if ov has taken place, x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Arrrrrggggghhhhh I am so pissed off!!!! Sorry bout swearing!!! My hub has just turned round and said he's changed his mind on the having another baby!!! His reason was... Get this.... His mum... WTF... Well my fil passed away in 2007 and she's on her own... She won't be able to look after a newborn as well as the boys!!! WTF I am the mother his mum hardly ever looks after the boys!!! Once a blue moon!!! Am so annoyed right now!!! Gonna go and throw a wobbly now be back later!!!! Arrrrrrgggghhhh


----------



## princess.leah

OMG, Rach, No way!!!! What does his mother have to do with your family, like you say your the mama and you look after your kids, Also this baby wont be a baby forever, and even if she did look after them on the odd occassion then this will be short lived babies grow up fast, and for the sake of the "odd occassion" you other half is backing out?????, Oh I'd be fuming honey, I hope your preggars already!! lol, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I know I am livid!!!! He nagged me for years for another (since last m/c in 2006) and I kept saying no!!! Now I do and what I thought he also wanted now this... And just before Xmas!!!! Grumpy, shiity Rachael coming in the house!!!!


----------



## Teej

Hey Rach, men are fu*ki*g ars*s!!!!! Tried to get my OH in the mood tonight and he just sat there, so I asked him if he wasn't in the mood and he replied with "I dont feel like sex at all lately" way to go to make a girl feel wanted - cause us women don't go through enough emotional stress while TTC!! I've got the right arse with him at the min, haven't spoken to him since he said it, I get the feeling he may be thinking the same as your OH just too scared to say it, although it was him who made the first move towards TTC I always felt it was only cause he knew how much I wanted it, he's never really been interested in any of the "details" So... I think it's safe to say i'm out this month!! I just feel like crying at the min!!


----------



## princess.leah

Awwww Girlies, 

My DH was not in the mood sometimes for sex, but didnt say he didnt want to have a baby - however when he wasnt in the mood this made me feel like that!! He was also one of those people who are like well it will happen when its meant to happen!! Which was frustrating!! Men are he most frustrating creatures!!! 

I feel for you ladies, sending mahooosive huggs, 

Just trick them into it!! lol xx


----------



## lintu

Awwwww rach baby don't be pissed huni we are all behind you xxxx if you can't tell iv had one too many xxx god I hope I have done enough this mth Chris realised on the way to my mates we may have missed ov day, but may a done enough prior xxx god I hope


----------



## princess.leah

I sooo hope this is it for all you ladies!!! xx


----------



## Teej

Well after a chat with OH last night he saw the error of his ways!! and we got down to DTD lol, only thing is I have no ferns at all now, nothing!! I had partial ferns on cd12 then more partial ferns on cd13, then nothing at all cd14 and today!?!?!? does that mean I haven't OVed as haven't had full ferns?? I hope after all this I haven't OVing :( so confused now, gonna keep at it with scope to see how a full cycle looks then i'll have something to compare it to next month as I get the feeling i'm out this month anyway!!

Rach, have you had a chat with OH, it helped with us, I think my OH was just a bit overwhelmed with it all as I have involved him a bit more this month, think i'm gonna go back to just attacking him when times right lol


----------



## Rachie Rach

Off topic check my chart!!! It says I ov on cd8 lmfao as if!!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

And my ticker apparently... I 3dpo according to that lmfao!!!! Doubtful!!!!


----------



## princess.leah

You may well have done Rach, you said your lady cylce was doing wierd things!!! It may well be too late for you DH to have changed his mind!!, 

Have you had words with him or is that a silly question?? and what is the outcome?? xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well he said he didn't mean it how it came out!!!! Bollocks was my short answer to that ... Well this morning sweetness and light... Brought me breakfast in bed (not eaten it) and wanted to bd... To say sorry... I declined his offer and told him to sod off!!! He then proceeded to tell me he was worried I wouldn't be able to cope looking after 4 kids so he thought he'd say he didn't want anymore!!! Apparently for my mental health!!! Again bollocks!!! I am laid in bed refusing to get up and he's down stairs!!!! (when I get strop on it can stay for a while lol it's the Italian in me).... 

Chart is random init Leah xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

He said he does want a baby but thinking of me!!! Bollocks!!!!


----------



## princess.leah

Good News then honey?? xx


----------



## lintu

Morning ladies, sorry haven't been around much been a crazy weekend xxx

Rach Hun, glad you DH has changed his tune xxx

So I think I may have had an implantation dip today, in approximately 7DPO and my temp has continued to rise over the weekend but is this morning back on the coverline :shrug: trying to stay positive but don't wanna convince myself like last mth, good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## Teej

Sounds promising Lintu, FX hun xx

I still have no ferns at all!! think it's safe to say I haven't OVed this month, just hope thats not the case every month, will see how next month goes and take it from there!! 

How's everyone else doing?? xx


----------



## princess.leah

Hi Ladies, 

Lintu - My temping chart went up the wall and back dionw to below cover line and back up again and back down again, so I wouldnt worrk about your chat being all over the place!! Fingers crossed for you honey!!! xx

Teej - Didnt you have almost full ferns (lol if thats what it would be called0 earlier on in the month?) Also does the scope ferns indicate that you defo release an egg or does it just tell you when you body is getting ready to release an egg??? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well my temps still rising!!! I am baffled to say the least!!! Plus I keep getting a sharp stabbing pain in my left nipple... Like some on is pushing a needle right in nipple end... Ouch.... Tmi my cm us creamy and that's it!!! Usually round now I have an abundance of ewcm but none since last month (ov time)... My cervix is high medium to firm and tilted to the back (ass) so cannot feel hole!!!! It's driving me potty!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Rach have you tested again since? 
You sound like me lol! CM is creamier than ever and one of my nipples keeps hurting!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

No but gonna I think lol it'll be bfn but I then know my body is playing silly buggers!!!! 
My temp though is too low to be pg... So very doubtful... X


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hope everyone is ok??? Xxx


----------



## Teej

princess.leah said:


> Teej - Didnt you have almost full ferns (lol if thats what it would be called0 earlier on in the month?) Also does the scope ferns indicate that you defo release an egg or does it just tell you when you body is getting ready to release an egg??? xx

Hey hun, I had full ferns as soon as AF went, then on cd12 & 13 I had partial ferns then nada........ Until yesterday.... and today 

:happydance: I GOT PARTIAL FERNS..... YEAH BABY :happydance:

I am however now on cd17 and i'm guessing (hoping) that i'm gonna OV in next day or 2 and that the Partial ferns on cd's 12&13 were just a surge, I'm obviously just OVing late this cycle, i've got a load of EWCM this morning too and is first time this cycle, I was totally convinced I was out, just hope OH is back on track as gonna attack him later!!

Rach, how many dpo are you hun xx


----------



## lintu

My temp is low again this morning, so I'm thinking I'm out if I am I'm giving up till iv had my laperoscapy I just don't see the point it's been 12 mths of activly TTC, I just font get it :shrug: 

On a plus note happy Yule solstice everyone xxx


----------



## Teej

ahhhh crap... just thought, this either means that my Luteal phase is gonna be really short at around 9 days - which isn't good right??? not enough time for eggy to implant??

Or - I'm gonna have a longer cycle this time!! 

Either way i'm not gonna find out New Years Eve/Day now either, gonna have to try and be patient with this one me thinks, at least having Christmas and New Years in my TWW it should go quickly and my mind will be occupied xx


----------



## Teej

lintu said:


> My temp is low again this morning, so I'm thinking I'm out if I am I'm giving up till iv had my laperoscapy I just don't see the point it's been 12 mths of activly TTC, I just font get it :shrug:
> 
> On a plus note happy Yule solstice everyone xxx


Oh hun, i'm no good with the temping but hope your not out!! How many dpo are you, i', sure your not out till AF arrives xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Teej I'm not ment to be any dpo but according to ff 6dpo... Another high temp today...I am gonna do a hpt today... So if my last af was not af I should be 27dpo...


----------



## Rachie Rach

5dpo not 6


----------



## lintu

I'm 8DPO today


----------



## Teej

Rach, hope you get a BFP hunny, anything is possible as you had such a short AF... FXed xx

Lintu, when are you going to test hun xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I doubt it but stranger things have happened ;) xxx


----------



## lintu

gonna try and stick it out till new yr xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Off subject.... I've just flooded my kitchen out!!!! Whoopsies... Left a pan in sink over night and well come to drain it but my outside drain pipe was frozen... So me being me thought take u bend off to drain water fill sink with boiling hot water and it'll unfreeze it!!!! Well my bucket wasn't big enough and water from sink EVERYWHERE!!!!! Bugger!!!! Lol but my pipe is now unfrozen just water all over!!!! Damn!!!! Lmfao....


----------



## Teej

hahaha... that is the kinda thing I would end up doing!! At least your pipe's are not frozen any more lol xx


----------



## princess.leah

Ooh ladies!! 

Partial ferns Teej - Good good and EWCM, marvelous!!! xx

Lintu, your sooo good for not trsting early on!!! I couldnt wait, xx

Rach - Tinkering with the plumbing again!! lol, have you tested yet today honey??? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Not tested yet... Waiting on some ic to test wi hoped they would come yesterday but still waiting on em xxx


----------



## lintu

OMG I am bouncing, do you remeber the phonecall off my SIL.

Well my MIL has just sent me her spare test:grr: i am furious, i can not believe how f**@ing insensitive this family can be, although it does explain the phonecall of SIL advising she was 5 wks PG and would my DH be god father.

Thats it iv had enough i cant take anymore, that was my breaking point i am soo sorry i appear to be barren, it's not something i want to be i didnt make the choice nature did :cry::cry:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh the insensitive buggers!!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

That so shit lintu! Why do some people feel the need to be horrible!!! Try and keep your chin up don't let them win!!! :hug:

Xxxx


----------



## lintu

Iv just read my cards and am going to take on board what they say really irritate my outlaws by not rising to it, even tho it might kill me I am not going to let them see it, I am the bigger person and a better person than they will ever be. 

Also been total nutter don't know why I thought I was 8 DPO I'm only approximately 5!


----------



## Teej

Oh Lintu, why do people have to be so insensitive?? Like you say, try not to let them see how much they have got to you!! You know we are all here for you if you need to rant, offload or just have a good chat xx

I'm soooo confused now, so far my scope chart is this, 
cd12 - partial ferns, 
cd13 more partial ferns, EWCM & lower ab cramp's
cd14 & 15 nothing :shrug:
cd16 - partial ferns & EWCM
cd17 more partial ferns, 
Today cd18 - nothing again!!!! :shrug:

I am at such a loss as to what is happening :cry: It is supposed to show partial ferning 3 days before OV, full ferning on OV day then partial ferning 3 days after, now after getting my hopes up yesterday i'm convinced again that I haven't OVed as my fertile ferns are all over the place and had no full ferns!!!
I guess i'm just gonna have to see how next month goes.


----------



## princess.leah

Awww Honey, 

So the SIL or MIL sent you her spare prego test?? Whats that all about?? Rubbing salt in the wounds?? How insensitive!! 

Lintu, It will happen for you honey, it will happen for all you ladies very very soon!! Hand on my heart I never ever thought it would happen to me in a million years without medical intervention!! Honestly ladies, I';m a person with a load of luck just all bad!! lol, I cant express enough how I felt it would never happen to me as after 3 years regular boking and 3 years off the pill, so dont loose hope honeyz!!! I know its easier said then done - and yes all my friends and family said the same to me too - however I was doubtful thinking there was a major problem and I blamed myself!!! 

Chin up girlies, This cycle is it!!!! Lots of BFPS!!! xxxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Tired today!!!! That's all I wanna say lol xxx hope everyone is ok xxx 
Lintu: be the better person try not to let it get to you xxx I know it's easier said than done darl... Xxx you'll get your :bfp: all good things come to those who wait xxx 
Teej: dunno what is going on darl xxx I kept having partial ferns... But now nothing.... I'm not having any pre ov signs like normal :( xxx just try and enjoy chrimbo and new year darl xxx but keep bonking ;) xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I hope all our preggo ladies are ok and taking it easy xxx hope the sickness, fatigue and all the other lovely symptoms aren't getting you too bad xxx


----------



## lintu

i'm better today, keeping my PMA from last night, thanx to all you fab ladies you all mean sooo much to me.

And what also helps my PMA is my temp is back up again 98.6 this morning, 98.0 yesterday.

xxxxx Teej I have funky ferns this month only had increasing partial ferns leading up to ovulation then nothing, but then got two + OPK :shrug: just haping I caught that lil egg havent DTD since last Wednesday xxxxx


----------



## Teej

Ohh is quite promising then that you still got +opk's!! may be hope for us yet!! Im also getting more lower ab cramps, they are on the left side in the same place as they were on cd13!! Im at a loss as to when I OVed (if I did) and have no idea what so ever how many dpo's I am lol. Been BDing every 3rd day this cycle, not as much as I would have liked but with how OH has been i've not wanted to push him, just gonna do as Rach said and enjoy Christmas!! Can't really SS as don't know where I am in cycle other that cd18 lol xx

Good luck to all of you still yet to test, let's hope santa's sack has a bit of :dust: for us this Christmas xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh lintu thats fab news Hun xxx let's hope it stays high xxx


----------



## lintu

Ha ha ha check me out, work fancy dress my team are snowmen, just had a massive snowball fight and have walked a mile to the post office, hard core!


----------



## Teej

hahaha, sounds like you are having a good day hun, i'm snuggled up indoors today contemplating heading out to post some bits... I haven't got very far yet lol xx


----------



## lintu

Made an awesome snow angel on the way home


----------



## Rachie Rach

I like xxx 
I've been helping my friend sort her kitchen out :( boring!!!! Lol 
Off shopping in a but for food for over Christmas :( boring... I just wanna go to bed!!!! Am fubared!!!


----------



## princess.leah

Oh ladies, 

Love it Lintu!! - Snow Angels !! lol 

Teej - Stay snuggled up inside!! 

Rach - Come help me clean my kitchen cupboards out - its something I keep meaning to do, I;m sure I will find the idd random packet of jelly from 2006!! lol 

i'm currently sunggled at home in my office working!!! Oh joy, I'm on to my last 40 mins before i break up for the Christmas and new year and only working the 27th Inbetween OMG - this is the first time in 10 years ive been off over the Christmas and new year and the 1st time I have taken leave and not gone on holiday!! Sooo Rach if your free tomorrow honey come help me do my kitchen cupbords - but lay off my U bend!! lol 
Ans this evening is our Christmas night out with work!! This normally comes in the shape of a trip down to peterborough, a stay in the Holiday Inn and some kind of themed ball with full turkey dinner and all the trimmings and awards evening too all expenses paid. However this year guessssss what................................................................. we have been given £15.00 per head to spend on a night out!! Woooo hoooo, times must be hard!! lol, All the same it actually suits me down to the ground at the moment. So my team are going out to a fab little italians - and I am having a fillet steak with pepercorn sauce!! - Whcih I have been craving for a while now!! lol xxx

xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Leah: have a good night sweetie xxx and it's too cold to be venturing out to Newcastle lol xxx but if I did your u bend would be mine mwahahaha lol....


----------



## Rachie Rach

Btw Leah wait till last trimester when the nesting kicks in lol!!!! I was like a woman possessed lol....


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well I did a hpt and negative.... Guess I have the worlds most random body!!!! Lol x


----------



## Teej

Hope you had a great night Leah, Where in Peterborough do you usually go, that's where i'm from, moved from there to Slough... men!! lol xx

Hope all you lovely ladies are well, I'm somewhere in my TWW, in theory AF is due around 1/1/11 but with this months cycle... who knows lol.


----------



## Teej

Must admit tho, doddgy cycle aside i'm a lot happier this month, it helps that I just love Christmas, was round my SIL last night helping her wrap all her Christmas prezzies... I love it hehe, off round to a friends today for a rather bad but oh so good lunch lol, then cracking open the Baileys later.... bliss xx


----------



## lintu

ditto Teej, feeling alot more positive this month, Christmas really helps xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

well huge temp dip today....wet cm....and partial ferns i guess i am getting ready to ov....hub went to work stupidly early so no bding this morning!!!! bummer...i'll just have to attack him when he gets home!!!! lol...everyday bding til new year now!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Whoopsies I've drunk a whole litre bottle of baileys to myself!!!! Little bit tipsy now!!!! Oh well!!!! Xxx 
Hope all you ladies are well xxx 
Much love to you all xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Glad you girlies are all a little more positive this month!!! 

Sorry about your BFN Rach!! Yes it is a little chilli here in Newcastle!! Brrrrrrrr!! x

Last night was lovely, I took the car and the restaurant is in a place called North Shields down on the fish quay, and the only way to access it is via a steep bank, there are two steep bank, I bgot down ok, however coming come I couldnt get up the hill!! heart in my mouth wheel spinning and sliding back down this steep bank, OMG I was in panic mode!! I had to just roll back down the hill, there was a car in front of me too which decided to do the same - however much faster - idiot almost crashing in to me several time!!! OOh scary stuff, tried the other hill to get up just as bad but a little less of an incline still took me ages and and burning clutch!!! Oh I was scared!! lol, However my steak was immense!! xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

oh what we have to go through for steak!!!!! mmmmmmmm steak i reyt fancy a steak!!!


----------



## lintu

ha ha ha, I have just realised I have been telling everyone that CD1 is 1st Jan, but have just realised it's 30th of Dec!! how much have i not been with it this month :haha::haha:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol...what you like hun xxx Not long left now then chicken xxx fx'd for you darl xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Yes I could eat another steak now, last night fat trousers here ordered the "Steak Povire" with chunky proper chips, and also the cheesy veg as a side order, as well as potato skins for starters!! Didnt dare ask for a sweet menu!! lol., x

Mind ladidies the month that I felt a little out of sync with my cycle was the BFP month for me!!! Goooood Luck girlies, xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I agree with Leah the month I was totally oblivious to CD's I got my BFP so hopefully Santa will bring you a nice gift for new year xxx won't be on much now so Merry Xmas and all the best xxxx


----------



## princess.leah

Merry Christmas to you too Betty, speak in the new year, x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Merry Christmas to all of you on here xxx you are all amazing ladies xxx much love to you all xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas xxx I am poorly... Again... Wasn't very well yesterday think I got a tummy bug :( so I am supposedly in my fertile period and I am just too ill to do owt about it :( no bfp for me this month/year!!!! 
Enjoy the rest of your Christmas xxx much love xxx


----------



## lintu

Awww Rach huni, hope your feeling better soon xxx

Hope everyone had a fab day yesturday, I had a lovely day apart from the quesy feeling that came coming over me, the head ache and the absolute exhaustion that I felt all day, to top off wasnt hungry at all so just nibbled at my dinner .

And I still have all this today, hopin it's some positive symptoms and not that i'm coming down with something, I'm 10 DPO today, fingers x'd


----------



## Rachie Rach

Fingers crossed hunny xxx I was pretty much the same but tbh I don't think I have ov'd this cycle ff has now changed it's mind and it's saying I haven't ov'd.... Oh well.... Next time.... Plus not been bding much this cycle... Been too tired all month....


----------



## princess.leah

Merry Christmas Ladies!! Hope you all had a fab day yesterday!! xx

Poor Rach!!! get well soon!! 

Lintu - This does sound promising honey, These were my symptoms too, Good Luck honey, sooo excited for you, it was the tiredness that was my main sympton!! xxx


----------



## Teej

Hello Ladies :) Hope you all had a fab Christmas and santa bought you lots of nice prezzies :) 
I had a wonderful few days and still have a busy week ahead, completely lost track of which CD i am and at the min not really bothered! Althougth I did have an odd and rather sharp pain in my lower ab today which caught me a bit by surprise, that's all i've had tho lol. 

Lintu, things are sounding so promising for you hun, I really hope this is your BFP xx

Rach, I hope you feel better soon hun, it's bad enough being ill but always seems worse over Christmas. 

Much love to you all xx


----------



## lintu

Hiya ladies, I know total wrong place I am sorry but I think I may just have gotten my :bfp: cheapy test, been drinking alot and not long since been to the loo but I think it's there very faint. 

Chris said he wasn't sure he could see anything so I'm going to leave it and test with a first response in the morning, fingers x'd xxxx

Checked my CP also which is really high like I'm ovulating again, not too sure about my temp cos been sleeping in so haven't done it past few days xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey ladies! Hope you all had a fab Xmas and santa brought you everything you wanted xxxx

Ooooh hope it's the start of your BFP lintu xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh lintu yay xxx have you put a pic in pregnancy test area? Xxx


----------



## lintu

tried but the pics were crap, gonna see what tomorrow brings


----------



## Rachie Rach

Excited!!!! I'll be checking tomorrow!!!!!!
:) :) :)


----------



## princess.leah

Glad we all had a good christmas!! 

Eeeeeee Lintu!!!!! I'm soooo excited!!!!! xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol totally off topic.... My family tell me nowt... my step brother is an actor... He does films... He was in miss potter wi renee zellwiger (however ya spell it lol) well anyways just found out he's in the new jack black film gullivers travels!!!! Lol....


----------



## princess.leah

Oh fab a bit of fame on the thread!! lol, 

Lintu - where are you?? Whats the news??? Mind honey I found that with the FRER when I used FMU I got a fainter line due to my pittle being much less concentrated, and the longer I held my water thew fainter the line was!!! 

Sooo excited to know!! Everything crossed for you honey, xx


----------



## lintu

whoop whoop there's deffo a line xxxxx I have put pic on the pregnancy test page called OMG is this real or am i seeing things??

could you have a look??


----------



## BettyBoop152

It's def a BFP Hun xxxxx congrats xxxxx


----------



## lintu

thanx betty, was starting to worry I was seeing things :haha:

Now I'm scared!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Your going to be! I'm nearly 7 weeks and I'm still nervous and anxious and worried lol it's natural! Got an early scan Friday hopefully that will put my mind at rest! It's in altrincham so not far from Cheshire area!
Sooooooo pleased for you hun! Xxxxx


----------



## princess.leah

Yess Lintu, the worry of TTC goes and the other worries begin, didnt want to say that on the other thread, but you become obsessed with loo roll checking and each twinge your running to google to check its normal!!! Welcome to worrying!!! lol, 

You will be fine, 

Rach, Elhaym and Teej, your BFP's are just round the corner - I just know it!!! xxx


----------



## lintu

i'm already checking the loo roll, might ease off when I get past the weekend. AF is due Thurs but it's staying away xx

I could burst i'm so excited, yeah betty Alti isnt that far away from me, it's where Chris works.

Hope everything goes well.

yeah ladies :bfp: just around the corner xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay yay yay congrats Hunny xxx try and relax don't get stressed darl xxx it's not good for the baby ;) xxx


----------



## Teej

Lintu thats amazing news hun, so pleased for you :) a fab Christmas prezzie :) xx

I think i'm due AF on 1/1/11 lol, I almost tested this morning but was so desperate when I woke up I ran straight for the loo... obviously wans't meant to test today lol. I might test tomorrow, haven't really had much chance to think about it as been super busy all week, I've had no symptoms either and as i'm not even sure if I OVed I'm not hopeful but we will see xx


----------



## lintu

ooohhh fingers x'd Teej, Iv had nothing this mth until 9 DPO when the sleepy feeling kicked in but i put it down to being relaxed over xmas.

Put some more pics on today, gotten a little darker xxx

Hows everyone else getting on, this is such a lucky thread xxx


----------



## Teej

I've been absolutely shattered the last few days, fell asleep yesterday for an hour in the afternoon which I never do but in all honesty we've been so busy over Christmas i've pu tit down to that!! xx


----------



## princess.leah

This could be your time too Teej!!!! Eeeeee I doo hope soo!! xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Tammy! I hope this is your time too! That would be amazing!!!
I didn't have any symptoms in fact I thought AF was just around the corner! 2 days late I tested and voilà xxx fx'd xxx


----------



## Isabel209

Congrats Betty Boop

I am really happy for you&#8230; how long have you been ttc? I have been ttc since june 2010. today I am cd3 and took 10mg of femara. Hope it works as I am getting really upset


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hiya Hun! It was my 4th cycle TTC and it shocked me that it happened that soon! Heard a lot of women taking longer to get the BC out of their system. 
What is femera? 
My bumpbuddy had been trying around 12 months and I can honestly say she was at a point were she felt she couldn't keep trying and the month she stopped the opks etc she got get BFP on the same day as me! 
Try and stay positive Hun xxxx


----------



## Isabel209

BettyBoop152 said:


> Hiya Hun! It was my 4th cycle TTC and it shocked me that it happened that soon! Heard a lot of women taking longer to get the BC out of their system.
> What is femera?
> My bumpbuddy had been trying around 12 months and I can honestly say she was at a point were she felt she couldn't keep trying and the month she stopped the opks etc she got get BFP on the same day as me!
> Try and stay positive Hun xxxx

Wow that happened so fast.. you are a very lucky girl. Some couples take 2 years ttc!!!!! This is long, sad and really frustrating femara is a fertility drug to help increase progesterone and ovulation I hope it works. I really want a BFP!!!! In fact, I was buying a fertility monitor because I dont think we are babydancing in the right time. We BD on cd 12, 14 16 and thats it. When I am tensed, I dont get in the mood for sex 

Well, congrats again and good luck. Youll be in my prayers 
XXX


----------



## BettyBoop152

Thank you very much!
You should def stick around this thread! The ladies are fantastic support and they all have great advice!
Maybe you should try the egg meets sperm plan? BD every other day from CD 8 to just before AF should arrive I think it is?? Xxx good luck Hun xxx


----------



## Isabel209

yes i 'll try that... i really want to be like you. its So nice to have that big fat belly bump!! but its so hard my gosh!! At most of the times, I am not in the mood for sex&#8230; I think stress is hindering my appetite for sex. Doctor told me &#8220;make yourself horny&#8221; and I laughed so much&#8230; any ideas ??


----------



## BettyBoop152

I was beginning to feel like that! It's mentally and physically draining TTC but you have to try and think of ways to get you in the mood! Sexy underwear a romantic meal and a couple of wines etc different positions?
I'm actually really horny at the moment but OH won't come near me says he is scared it's too early and he might make me bleed! Lol crazy times xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well I have discovered I don't ov til late in my cycle so bding early is pointless!!! Got really strong ferns this morning, really bad ov pains last night, yesterday I had ewcm and high cervix and very much open.... Thank god we bd 25, 27, 28 and today!!!! Let's hope I got it!!!!


----------



## Teej

Thanks ladies, I hope so but will be surprised if I am - finger's crossed Rach!! my ferns were all over the place so still not even sure I OVed lol xx


----------



## princess.leah

Welcome on board Isabel, this is a lucky thread!!! 

It took me 3 years TTC, I joined this thread and my 2nd Cycle whilst being on this thread voila!!!! 

Everyone is sooo lovely on this thread, there is only a few of us regular with the odd lady popping in and out - we talk about everything and anything and have a good old laugh!!! - most important!! lol 

There are no topics barred - I'm sure you will agree ladies??? And we are all quite humerous and graphic!! lol 

Good luck to everyone - BFP's are just round the corner, xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thats for sure Leah lol....it has been quite a lucky thread but i do feel that i am gonna be the only one off here that doesn't get a :bfp: :(
Welcome Isabel xxx
Teej: Fx'd crossed for ya darl xxx it's been a random month for ya darl so hopefully random is good!!!! lol...
Random month for me also...still feeling sick and dog tired from last month!!!!! god knows....


----------



## Isabel209

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


princess.leah said:


> Welcome on board Isabel, this is a lucky thread!!!
> 
> It took me 3 years TTC, I joined this thread and my 2nd Cycle whilst being on this thread voila!!!!
> 
> Everyone is sooo lovely on this thread, there is only a few of us regular with the odd lady popping in and out - we talk about everything and anything and have a good old laugh!!! - most important!! lol
> 
> There are no topics barred - I'm sure you will agree ladies??? And we are all quite humerous and graphic!! lol
> 
> Good luck to everyone - BFP's are just round the corner, xxx

Congratulations Princess. i am sooo happy for you. TTC for 3 years is very long. i am sure you re very happy...:flower:

i took femara fertility tablets today. i also took it twice more in the past 6 months. do you know if these tablets are linked with birth defects?

do you have any suggestions to us ladies TTC so we can increase our chances? we would really appreciate.:kiss::kiss:

Glad to be on this thread


----------



## Teej

lol, I think you pretty much summed us and the thread up there Leah!!

Still really can't decide if I should test tomorrow or wait till Friday Morning?? Not really feeling it this cycle!! I have a few IC's left so might do tomorrow... :shrug:


----------



## Teej

Rachie Rach said:


> Teej: Fx'd crossed for ya darl xxx it's been a random month for ya darl so hopefully random is good!!!! lol...
> Random month for me also...still feeling sick and dog tired from last month!!!!! god knows....

It certainly has been random hun, let's hope it is a good sign for bith of us and we both get our BFP's xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Defo xxx
And i say :test: :test: :test: tomorrow xxx...


----------



## Rachie Rach

Isabel hun i found this website https://www.ivf1.com/letrozole-femara-infertility/
It say that it only causes birth defects if taken when PREGNANT....if your worried darl talk to your doctor...
I am in the same boat hun...i am bipolar and my shrink has changed my meds...i have anti psychotics and they all carry a risk of birth defects and congenital defects...the one he has given me is not as risky as my previous one but i am still being naughty and not taking it....i've decide being a bit mad and off the wall while ttc and pregnancy is better than risking harming a baby....


----------



## Isabel209

Rachie Rach said:


> Isabel hun i found this website https://www.ivf1.com/letrozole-femara-infertility/
> It say that it only causes birth defects if taken when PREGNANT....if your worried darl talk to your doctor...
> I am in the same boat hun...i am bipolar and my shrink has changed my meds...i have anti psychotics and they all carry a risk of birth defects and congenital defects...the one he has given me is not as risky as my previous one but i am still being naughty and not taking it....i've decide being a bit mad and off the wall while ttc and pregnancy is better than risking harming a baby....

Hi Rachie

Thank you very much for your immediate reply. :hugs:I am very sorry to hear that you are bipolar and in the same time ttc. I understand it is difficult for you these times but try to be positive and have high hopes. I have heard a lot of people saying that the more you relax, the better you feel and the more chances conceiving. I dont know a lot about your condition but your doctor might be of great help. Seek second opinions to see what different doctors think. I always do that because I dont trust just one doctor.

Thank you about the search about femara. I really appreciate. We just hope that well get a BFP very soon XXXX
:kiss:


----------



## Rachie Rach

i won't lie i do get stressed out to f**k about the whole ttc stuff but i know it'll happen eventually...i have 3 kids to prove i can get preg...lol...most would be happy with that but i don't feel my family is finished with....being from an italian family i need a big family...lol...
But i am really quite relaxed about this cycle...this is only my 3rd cycle so i know i might have a way to go....i'm just soooooooo impatient xxx lol....
Your welcome about the search...it was interesting reading stuff like that...(i am a very much need to know about everything type of person lol...) hope your ttc journey comes to a :bfp: very soon hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

BTW i love the name isabel....it is a name on my list for girlies xxx


----------



## Isabel209

Rachie Rach said:


> BTW i love the name isabel....it is a name on my list for girlies xxx

Oh thanks Rachie... you'll me in my thoughts all the time. i will pray for all those girls TTC... GOOD LUCK TO ALL:dust:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Likewise hunny xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I've got a good feeling about tammy and each this cycle especially with your cycles being a bit skew! I'll be crossing everything xxx

Ps it's nice to see a new face hopefully this thread is lucky for you Isobel xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

awwwww thanks betty hun xxx btw i love the 'cooking a small bun' below your name xxx soooooo sweet!!!!! xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Lol thanks Hun! I couldn't think of anything else to put because I'm still really cautious about celebrating! It's crazy xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwwwww bless ya xxx it is scary in the 1st trimester but try and sit back and relax xxx enjoy it cos its is over so quickly...(well last 2 months drag like f**k) then they grow up so quickly!!!! 
I cannot wait to be pg again...and when they first start moving it is the BEST feeling in the world....


----------



## Isabel209

Thanks Betty boop. i feel great knowing that you are around.... thanks for listening and understading. 

i agree with rachie - i like 'cooking a little bun' betty boop. realllllly sweet XXX


----------



## BettyBoop152

Cheers ladies xxx
I know I need to relax but it's just reading all the stories on here about MMC they scare the shit out of me!
I'll soon know if the little bun I'm cooking is ok got my scan Friday morning aaaargh need sedating till then lol xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Awww honey, relax, I know I can say it to others but even though Ive had a scan at 5 and a half weeks and saw the heart beat, I'm still thinking what happens at 12 weeks and there is no heartbeat or something is wrong!!! I'm a real worrier and dont think I'll ever change, x


----------



## lintu

hi guys, welcome isabel xx :hugs:

iv been shopping in liverpool today and am now totally goosed, but couldnt help a little bit of a spend :haha:

I keep getting twings and am really achey now but im trying to relax about it all xx

Rach, Teej I feel so good about you both this mth, fingers xd


----------



## lintu

hi guys, welcome isabel xx :hugs:

iv been shopping in liverpool today and am now totally goosed, but couldnt help a little bit of a spend :haha:

I keep getting twings and am really achey now but im trying to relax about it all xx

Rach, Teej I feel so good about you both this mth, fingers xd


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hope your right lintu hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Betty: STOP reading about mmc!!!! You'll make yourself paranoid with every twinge xxx bun will be fine xxx


----------



## lintu

yeah betty hun, i try to stay away from them my vivid imagination doesnt need any help :haha:

I'm mega paranoid tonight my CD1 should be tomorrow


----------



## Rachie Rach

Try not to think about it lintu hunny xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I will try my best! Only 2 more sleeps to go! Feel like I'm waiting for Xmas all over again! Xxx thanks ladies! 

Lintu AF will 1000000% not be arriving after that dark line you got xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I second that!!!!


----------



## Teej

Katie hun you really should stop reading about MC's you'll just stress yourself out even more, everything will be fine hun!! xx

Lintu, you also will be fine, your tests look great and the lines are so dark now there will be no probs hun xx

Well I had another day yesterday where I was just completely shattered!! to the point my OH even said I had been very tired lately and that he thinks i'm coming down with something so I tested this morning and got a BFN :( kinda expected it really!! to top it off i'm cd26 and I think AF is showing signs too!! Hey ho, onwards I go :( xx


----------



## lintu

Aww teej I was sure this mth :hugs: xxx

Thanx guys xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Your not out until AF shows tammy xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Yes Teej, Still not out until the ugly witch appears!!! 

xx


----------



## Teej

Thanks guys, I didn't think this would be my month anyway so not too upset although part of me hoped, I have been getting very slight browny discharge today so think AF is on way.


----------



## Rachie Rach

:hugs: i hoped and prayed you'd get your :bfp: hunny xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well i am guessing i finally ov'd my boobs are hurting...that is a defo ov sign for me....am now worried that i have ov'd too late....if i ov'd yesterday then my lp is only 11 days til next af!!!! which is quite short....arrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhh......


----------



## Teej

Im still not sure if I OVed or not and if so when!! gonna stick with licking my scope next cycle and see what happens xx I'm starting to feel quite down about it now in all honesty, I thought it would happen pretty much straight away and now worried i've left things too late to start a family, I have a friend who started TTC when she was 32, she's now 38 and still no luck, her husband is a complete arse too and refuses to get checked out. 

Sorry for downer... just feeling a little deflated this afternoon :cry: xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww teej Hun xxx :hugs: it will happen for you hunny xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hun it WILL happen I felt exactly the same as you and got mine on my 4th cycle so try and stay positive xxx


----------



## lintu

aww Teej massive :hugs: I know how you feel i got caught on cycle 12!

Rach huni doesnt mean your LP is short might just be that your having a longer cycle this month xxxx

no :witch: for me today, so happy. Although did get a call from the drs today asking me to make an appointment to go see her about my blood results, little worried about that now but what the heck, nothing they can do now. 

im curled up on the sofa with my Eclipse throw big sis bought me for xmas with my hot ribena (no caffine) hot water bottle and nothing but Edward Cullen on the TV, happy days :haha:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh no here comes the twilight conversation again lol xxxx
Edward Cullen or Jacob black??? Lmfao I say both at the same time yum yum lmfao xxx
Yeah lintu I know cycle could be different but it's always been 31 days always since I was a teen so I'll just have to wait :( boo hiss!!!!! Hate waiting!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lintu I now really fancy drooling over mr Cullen and mr black!!!! (kids sod off upstairs... Wanna watch some fitties on the telly box!!!!) lol yum yum xxx


----------



## lintu

Rachie Rach said:


> Oh no here comes the twilight conversation again lol xxxx
> Edward Cullen or Jacob black??? Lmfao I say both at the same time yum yum lmfao xxx

:haha::haha::haha: depends if you want you neck nibbled or your leg humped!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol I bet mr black knows one defo position lmfao xxx ;) dirty!!!! Lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

DOGGY STYLEEEEEE lmfao!!!!


----------



## lintu

DOWN GIRL!!!! LMFAO 

Oh no it's Edward all the way.


----------



## Rachie Rach

I do have to agree on that Edward is just smouldering sexiness yum yum xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I do prefer Edward to Jacob....


----------



## lintu

just up for some doggy style


----------



## Rachie Rach

Always ;) x


----------



## princess.leah

Awwww TeeJ, 

I know exactally how you feel, I thought it would never happen for me, 3 years TTC on a off, but still no joy, I think it just takes time to get to know whats going on with your body honey, how long you been TTC ??, I also remember from being 19 I was quite irrisponsible with contraception etc and I dint fall when I was younger and used to regularly BD, so I was starting to think there was defo something wrong and that it would never happen to me. Just before I found out I was pregnant I had a right old winge to my Mam saying nothing goes right for me, I cant even get pregnant successfully!!!! It made me feel soo muich happier that I went to the docs to see what was going on. My mother took 5 years to conceive my older brother and like me was going back to the docs to find out test results for sub fertility and got her BFP after charting temps. 

Dont loose hope honey, I know how you feel though. Also another kick in the teeth where I know that you are happy for us girlies that have got our BFP's your still probs feeling why cant it just be me!!!?? I know I would honey, you started this lucky lucky thread and the luck will be coming your way soon. I myself am soo happy you started this little luck lucky thread as I dont think it would have happened for me otherwise, so for me and I bet the other ladies are eternally greatful!!, Honestly your luck and BFP is on its way honey, just dont loose hope and PMA. Like I say I was honestly thinking and googling fertility treatment costs etc in my area as was sure I would need assistance in making a baby!! Youve not left it too late to start a family honey. 32 is a great age, and roughly the average now for starting a family. 

Massive hugs to you honey, xxxx

Rachi Rach - your BFP is also on its way!!!! xxxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Well said Leah! Xxx
We are all massively grateful Tammy and your BFP will come soon xxx


----------



## lintu

I third that xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I fourth that xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Ov date changed on ff to what I believe was ov day!!!! And I got a solid red line!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## Teej

Thank you all so much, i honestly don't know what i'd do without you guy's, Leah you brought tears to my eye's with what you said hunny xx As of today im on cd1 of my 5th cycle :( thought af was on way and she arrived this morning xx on a good point we're off to a friends cocktail party tonight... Bring them on lol xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

:hugs: new year, new start Hun xxx At least you can have a good ole drinky poos tonight hunny xxx


----------



## lintu

Yeah have some for me teej, iv been volunteered to drive tonight


----------



## BettyBoop152

Have an awesome night Teej! Have a woo woo for me xxx

Ps wish me luck ladies I'm off to my scan soon aaaargh xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Good luck Betty xxx not that you'll need it xxx


----------



## lintu

oooohhh goood luck huni xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Ok soooooo back from the scan and mixed emotions!
We saw our beans heartbeating strong and measuring a few days behind but they happy with were I'm up to etc except they found a cyst measuring about 7 cm on my right ovary which us were I have been getting pain! Need to tell the hospital when I go for my booking appointment next week they will have to closely monitor me incase it twists or ruptures xxxxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Ok soooooo back from the scan and mixed emotions!
We saw our beans heartbeating strong and measuring a few days behind but they happy with were I'm up to etc except they found a cyst measuring about 7 cm on my right ovary which us were I have been getting pain! Need to tell the hospital when I go for my booking appointment next week they will have to closely monitor me incase it twists or ruptures xxxxx


----------



## Teej

Don't worry ladies, I shall have a cocktail for each of you... I may even have a couple for each of you lol. I've just got back from a shopping trip and got myself a new top for tonight, shouldn't have really but needed some retail therapy lol, feeling a little happier now. Just hope cycle 5 is the lucky one for me xx

Great news about the baby's heart beat Katie, sorry to hear about the cyst though, is there anything that you can do about it?? :hugs: xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I'm not sure at the moment its large as far as cysts go but it shouldn't harm the baby! It's more the pain I will go through if it does rupture! Sure I'll know for certain when I've been to the hospital xxx

Have a wonderful NYE Hun xx


----------



## Teej

Thanks hun xx 

Just wanted to say you guys are amazing and I love you all dearly (in an uncreepy, don't really know you all kinda way lol) you have all been there for me more than you know which I appreciate so much xxx :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I hope you all have a fab night and an amazing 2011 which will hopefully be filled with big round bellies for all of us xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

That's not creepy at all! Your amazing ladies and I wish you a very happy 2011 xx
Massive hugs and lots of love xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Good news on the bean Betty xxx hopefully they will monitor the cyst and hopefully it'll shrink and sort itself out xxx I had some and mine were large... They shrank and disappeared by themselves xxx 
I also wanna say that each of you ladies have been great I also love you all dearly and am so pleased we all have someone to talk to and understands how each and everyone of us feel xxx
Hope everyone has an amazing night and a wonderful 2011 xxx


----------



## lintu

:hugs: betty xxxx

i love you guys all too, i dont know how i would have made it through the last few mths without each and everyone of you all xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES & BUMPS...
well i didn't get in til 4am and i didn't touch a drop of booze cos the smell made me feel sooooooooo sick....very very unusual for me!!!!
Hope you all had a wonderful night!!! and bugger its 40 days til my 31st birthday :(....


----------



## BettyBoop152

Happy new year!!!
I'm rough as toast and didn't touch a drop! Ah the joys lol

Have a fab 2011 ladies xxxx


----------



## princess.leah

Hey Ladies, 

Happy New Year!!! Yes and here to big round baby bellies in 2011!!! 

Any pics from the scan Betty?? xx


----------



## lintu

Rachie Rach said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES & BUMPS...
> well i didn't get in til 4am and i didn't touch a drop of booze cos the smell made me feel sooooooooo sick....very very unusual for me!!!!
> Hope you all had a wonderful night!!! and bugger its 40 days til my 31st birthday :(....

thats one of my things huni, chris had a larger the other night. OMG the smell made me gag :nope: he then tried to kiss me last night after copious amounts of JD & coke, :sick: wasnt good 

Also everyone was drunk and i'm the only one with a hangover today !

Happy new year to everyone :happydance::happydance:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Lol lintu I feel the same!

Leah I didn't have a full bladder so they not overly clear but I will try and put one up when I get chance you can see my little bean xxx

Hope your all doing ok xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

It's my oldest sons 13 birthdayon the 10th of jan lol only just realised I'll be officially 1 day late on 10th!!!! Could I be a sign???? Mmmmmmm lol


----------



## lintu

Could be rach, have you tested recently?? 

Ladies could I please ask your opinion, it's a little lonely over in first tri :cry: I can't decide if I should have the swine flu jab :shrug: could you let me know your thoughts on the topic and if you would. I was always dead set against having it but now I'm not so sure :shrug:

Leah & Betty will you be having it?


----------



## Rachie Rach

It is up to you betty Hun xxx if the docs say it is ok to have it while preg then it's up to u xxx when I was preg with my 3 I never had any extra jabs or owt... Was just a personal choice xxx tbh I don't think I would have it xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

No Betty not tested yet only 5dpo today... Huge dipin my temps today xxx check out my chart!!!! It looks good!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lintu not Betty lol my brain not in gear today xxx sorry xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Sounds promising rach! Xxx

Lintu I've had flu for a whole week now so am definitely tempted to speak to the hospital about it when I go on the 11th it's knocked me out and I can't do anything!

Xxxx


----------



## Teej

Happy new year ladies, I had an amazing night and thing I had enough cocktails for at least 3 each lol, we got home about 3:30am and I was rough all morning lol, worth it tho :)

Rach, that sounds promising hun!! let's hope it's your BFP xx I was also ill but that was from drinking it not smelling it lmao.


----------



## Rachie Rach

its very quiet on here lately xxx
Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I am ROTTEN!! just been violently sick and had a nose bleed too and my man flu is taking over!! Xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

awwwww bless ya hun xxx


----------



## lintu

awww betty hope your feeling better soon huni xxxx

I'v only just found the thread again after it was moved:dohh:


----------



## BettyBoop152

It's been moved? I just look on my user cp?


----------



## Teej

Oh Katie hun, I hope you feel better soon xx

Didn't realise it had been moved Lintu! I just check on user cp too... where are we now then?? xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Lounge Area>> Discusions and Groups 

Thanks Tammy it's been horrendous! Xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol it's funny we've been moved!!!! Lol we must be disruptive lol like at school!!! I was always getting moved !!!!


----------



## princess.leah

Hey Ladies!!! 

Hope all is well with everyone?? I'm back to work today - boo hoo!! 

I think I have the start of a touch of flu!!, As for the jab, I have my 1st midwife appointment tomorrow so I'll ask about it then, and let you know whats is said honey, xx


----------



## lintu

Don't know why they've moved us, seem to be having a tidy up :shrug: 

I'm with you rach I was always being moved in school too, what a pair of rebels we are :winkwink:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Omg just woke up!!!! Had the most f**ked up dream!!!! Went to bed at 10pm cos I was fubared and felt sick and just woke up at 2.25am cos I had a awful dream!!!! Damn it has scared the crap outta me!!!! Now I feel sick for a totally different reason!!!! Now I need to pee but too scared to go to loo!!!! Omg that was awful!!!!! Btw was not about death of anyone it was about the most awful thing that can happen to a woman!!!! Damn I feel sick now!!!


----------



## lintu

Aww :hugs: rach I hate those dreams that do that. I dont appear to be dreaming at all too bloody tiered by the time I eventually get to sleep it's more like a coma :haha: 

How is everyone doing this fine morning, I'm bouncing off to work with a spring in my step! Yeah right more like I'm gonna drag my sorry ass in, and try to be positive. God I hate my job!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Morning ladies! Well first day back and we have 3 inches! Of snow!!!! Greer I'm I'll I'm fed up and I've gotta drag my arse to work in the snow xxx

I hate those sort of dreams rach!!! Xx


----------



## Teej

Thats awful Rach, I often have the one's where your falling and wake up with a start but nothing too bad thankfully, have been having a lot of funky dreams lately tho!! 

I'm good this morning although struggled to get out of bed as my back is hurting a lot, think i've been over doing it over Christmas, took down most of dec's yesterday too and had a good tidy up, just gotta get the tree down now but can't do too much at once :(

Thankfully we have had no more snow, it tried to yesterday but didn't come to much.

As for my cycle it got off to a great start!! Normally i'm seriously heavy for 2-3 days, this month was a nicer medium flow for 3-4 days, a lot less painful too, here's hoping it's a good sign, just licked my scope and I have no ferns which again I hope is a good sign as this time last month I had pretty much full ones.... watch this space!!


----------



## Teej

I have also just bought a thermometer too, gonna try temping this cycle to see if i'm def OVing :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

My back is killing me this morning from tossing and turning all night!!! My temp was a bit down today but still up!!! Gonna disregard that one today because of the lack of sleep!!!! The dream was awful!!! Thank god it was a dream!!!! 
I feel sorry for all if you that have to drag your arses out to work!!! I am thankful that my hub works so I don't have to xxx :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Getting cramping :( could this be a sign that the :witch: is round the corner???


----------



## BettyBoop152

Stay positive Rach! Xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Trying!!!! :/


----------



## Rachie Rach

I'm gonna be out soon I can feel it!!!!!


----------



## Teej

Try and stay positive hun, I know it's hard!! I really hope the witch stays away for you xx

I've licked my scope today and still no early ferning - got a better feeling about this month already :) gonna try not to get hopes too high though!! xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I had cramping before my BFP so stay positive Rach! Xx

Tammy I'm crossing everything that you have a good month xxx


----------



## Isabel209

Rachie Rach said:


> I'm gonna be out soon I can feel it!!!!!

Rach, you still get the AF symptoms if you get pregnant so good luck. hope this month will be your month :))):kiss:


----------



## Rachie Rach

i know you can still get af symptoms but i never did with any of my boys...i know every pregnancy is different but dunno...feeling quite negative about this cycle....we shall see...af due sunday....damn this is taking soooooooooo long....lol...


----------



## Rachie Rach

How are you isabel???
Hope your all geared up ready for the bid O xxx


----------



## Isabel209

Hi Rach,

thanks for your thoughts. my dh and i have been BDing since CD6. We BD every other day... we BD yesterday and maybe this evening too. we BD most of the time in the evening.... hope it works because i heard that in the morning its better becasue DH will have more sperm count...

i cant wait to get over this cycle and get the result... i just took a liqueur to relax a bit..does this effect conception?

BABY DUST TO ALL xxxxx


----------



## princess.leah

Crossing everything for all you ladies!!! 

Get licking those scopes, themometers in the mouth, CM checking, CP checking, grapefruit drinking, tomato eating, pregna care popping, and everything else we do!!!! 

Good Luck lovely ladies, xxxx


----------



## Isabel209

i am on CD10.is it normal to be dry? i havent noticed any CM today :( has anyone experienced the same thing?


----------



## Rachie Rach

hi isabel i heard morning sex is better for swimmers but i hate morning sex i am NOT a morning person...lol...as for cm try drinking grapefruit juice it is supposed to help with ewcm...i also read a ladies post on here today and she just got her bfp...and she said to aid her cm she masterbated and orgasamed before sex to get herself moist....and obviously made sure she orgasamed when bding...xxx suppose that could help...xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

oh yeah isabel no drinking will not affect conception...just so long as your not getting wasted...we all need a drink every now and then to chill us out xxx
Hugs for ya hun xxx got everything crossed for ya darl xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi Leah how are you darl?
Hope you and bump are doing well....xxx


----------



## princess.leah

I'm good dying with a cough!!! It loves to be raucious when its sleepy time or eastenders time!!! Grrrrrrrr. 

Rach you make me squeal!!!! (Laughing that is) 

Yes Isabel I think it is normal to be a bit drier at this time, Apparently pre-seed is a good sperm carrying lube to use, it helps to aid conception!!!! - I think its quite expensive though for what it is, dont quote me on it, I'm sure Lintu tried it. 

And as for the morning nookie!! - My bean was conceived via morning nookie!!!! Woooop Woooop for morning naughties!!! 

xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Glad to hear you and bean are good xxx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Isabel209

:dust:


Rachie Rach said:


> oh yeah isabel no drinking will not affect conception...just so long as your not getting wasted...we all need a drink every now and then to chill us out xxx
> Hugs for ya hun xxx got everything crossed for ya darl xxx

i just take a drink every now and then so i feel a bit more relaxed and it helps :))) glad to know that it's ok...

yes sometimes i do that - DH gives me an orgasm before we start BD but then its hard for me to get another orgasm while BDing. is it that important to get an orgasm while Bding?

i am not a morning person either... we BD in the evening most of the time.. but swimmers are at their best in the morning :nope:

hope i can make it soon... fingers crossed for all of us 

:dust::dust: to all


----------



## Isabel209

princess.leah said:


> I'm good dying with a cough!!! It loves to be raucious when its sleepy time or eastenders time!!! Grrrrrrrr.
> 
> Rach you make me squeal!!!! (Laughing that is)
> 
> Yes Isabel I think it is normal to be a bit drier at this time, Apparently pre-seed is a good sperm carrying lube to use, it helps to aid conception!!!! - I think its quite expensive though for what it is, dont quote me on it, I'm sure Lintu tried it.
> 
> And as for the morning nookie!! - My bean was conceived via morning nookie!!!! Woooop Woooop for morning naughties!!!
> 
> xxx

thank you dear.
yes i am using preseed in fact.. its really good... i wish i can bd in the morning but my dh gets up very early for work (at 6am) and me as well... i know that chances are lower to BD in the evening but that is the only chance we have :((


----------



## Isabel209

Teej said:


> Try and stay positive hun, I know it's hard!! I really hope the witch stays away for you xx
> 
> I've licked my scope today and still no early ferning - got a better feeling about this month already :) gonna try not to get hopes too high though!! xx

what do you mean when you guys say 'liked my scope'? sorry but i am still new to this Baby thing laguage :))


----------



## Teej

Isabel209 said:


> Teej said:
> 
> 
> Try and stay positive hun, I know it's hard!! I really hope the witch stays away for you xx
> 
> I've licked my scope today and still no early ferning - got a better feeling about this month already :) gonna try not to get hopes too high though!! xx
> 
> what do you mean when you guys say 'liked my scope'? sorry but i am still new to this Baby thing laguage :))Click to expand...

lol, no worries hun. I have an Ovulation Microscope, basically you lick it every day through your cycle and when your entering your fertile days you start to get partial ferning patterns on the scope, then on OV day you get full ferns, it's great and so easy to use. 

Last month I had ferning patterns the day after AF stopped and didn't Ovulate :( this cycle I have had no early ferning pattern so i'm hoping it's a good sign :) the partial ferns should start to show around CD12 so fingers crossed for this month xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

The licking scopes are ovulation microscopes xxx you lick them before brushing teeth or drinking owt and they show a ferning pattern if you are ovulating xxx they are great!!!! Had really good ferns this cycle and ov pains tied in with it so I knew I was ovulating xxx 
Re the orgasm while bding I suppose it does help but it's not a proven fact to my knowledge xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Snap lol xxx 
How are you Tammy? Hope your well xxx hope back is feeling a little better xxx


----------



## Teej

Oh just checked todays results and still no early ferning. Still haven't received my thermometer either, was hoping to get it yesterday as on CD7 now, should come today tho! Is CD8 too late to start using it and figure out my temp dip if I OV?? xx

Woke up this morning with a sore throat today :( really hope i'm not gonna come down with something in time for OV, I felt rough last night and couldn't be bothered to BD, thankfully as it's early day's it's not too bad... as long as thats all it is lol xx


----------



## Teej

Rachie Rach said:


> Snap lol xxx
> How are you Tammy? Hope your well xxx hope back is feeling a little better xxx

HAHA... yeah i'm good other than stated in last post!! Back is easing off again now, just been resting and trying to exercise enough without going OTT, finished taking down dec's yesterday and had a bit of a blitz :)

How are you doing hun??

Re the orgasm while BDing, I read somewhere that you really should because as the cervix is spasming it helps pull the :spermy: in and opens it up a bit more. You may be ok Isabel as having an open cervix is a great start anyway xx

As for the BDing in the morning being better, I have never heard that one, i'm gonna go investigate now cause we always BD at night - OH is also an early bird! xx


----------



## Isabel209

thanks Teej and Rachie. The ovulation microscope sounds very interesting... i should look it up on the internet and read about it... lol... :) thank you for keeping in touch girls


----------



## lintu

hi ladies,

Sorry i have been a crap buddy the last few days, been so dead by the time i get in from work I just crawl in to bed and the headache, dont even start.

but yeahy for this mth everyone, i have everything crossed for you all bug :hugs: and lots of :dust:


----------



## princess.leah

I'm with you on that one, its only now Ive started to have a bit more energy!! 

The headaches too but I put that down to not drinking normal coffee and switching to decaff, if you are a bit of a coffee fiend like I am try Carte Noir Decaf - its better than normal coffee!!! 

Ive also lost weight too, which apparently can happen!!! I do hope so, but the belly is growing a little which I can no longer suck in!!! Soo cutie, xx


----------



## Teej

As long as your both ok and everything is going well that's all that matters xx I know i'm going to moan about it when I am but I can't wait to get the same feelings you guy's are having :) xx


----------



## princess.leah

You will soon enough Tammy!! I'm sure of it!!!! xx


----------



## Teej

As for the switching to decaf, I started drinking decaf tea as soon as we decided to start trying, in my opinion the PG decaf tastes no different to PG caffeinated xx

I love tea :)


----------



## Teej

Thanks Leah, I have a good feeling about this month with how my cycle seems to have changed - just trying not to get my hopes up xx


----------



## lintu

i think thats where my headache is from, withdrawl from tea!

Wish i could loose some weight, i have so much bloat and water :( 

god i sound ungrateful, im so happy honest :dance:

teej huni its gonna happen huni, i'd given up all hope but then it happened :hugs:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Lintu when i was 5 weeks I was like a whale now I'm 8 weeks I've lost 6lbs it's weird!! No bloat or belly anymore so maybe it's water retention?

Tammy I can't wait till we are bump buddies! It's def going to be soon I can feel it!!!!

Rach how many dpo are you now? Xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I am 9dpo today af due Sunday!!!! Having af type cramps again and cp is low but soft.... I know you cannot go off cp but nar not my month at a huge guess :( ... 
When I was preg with all mine I lost weight in first tri then in second it suddenly started sneaking on then third...... Bam whale..... Lol....


----------



## BettyBoop152

You never know rach xxx PMA and :dust: coming your way! Lol xx


----------



## Teej

Morning ladies, Hope your all well :)

Lintu, don't worry hun i'm sure every pregnant woman has a bit of a moan lol!! As happy as they are to be pregnant, no one likes to feel rough xx

Well i'm still not ferning (yay) I now just hope I do around OV lol, i've been so pleased that I haven't had anything yet I never thought about the fact that I'm still yet to OV lol. As long as my OH is feeling better next week (yep, he's frickin ill again!!!!) all should be good :) Now on CD8 so got a few day's for him to get better :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww bless him Tammy poor lad x 
And yay for no ferns as yet xxx 
Well af is due in 2 days (Sunday) she's not here yet!!!! But took a hpt this am and :bfn: :( but my temp went up this morning!!!! Cp still low and soft(ish).... Am totally cream crackered.... Hate this waiting!!!!


----------



## Teej

Oh hunny, hopefully it's just too soon for a BFP xx will keep FXed xx


----------



## princess.leah

Dont loose the faith ladies!!! my FMU showed the fainest line ever apparently because it is much more diluted!!!! So fear not Rach, xx

Wishing you all the best of luck this cycle!!! xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I am encouraged cos my temp is the highest it's ever been and I am having hot flushes lol not cramping as much now... Am fubared it's only 10.45am been up since 8.15am and could really go back to bed... We shall see!!!! Plus my sense of smell is amazing.... But it's stuffy.... Random!!!!


----------



## Teej

Oh sounding promising hun xx


----------



## lintu

yeahy sounds good Rachie :dance: whoop whoop come on lil bean


----------



## BettyBoop152

Sounds promising rach! 

Good luck with your scope this month tammy xxx


----------



## Isabel209

Good luck Rach.. you're definately in my prayers.. keep us posted XXX


----------



## Rachie Rach

Excited... But am prepared for her!!!! 
STAY AWAY BITCH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Oooh Rach - Dont you have a FRER you could use honey?? I tested late afternoon after only holding my water for about 2 hours, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

No not got a frer :( might test Monday xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Might be out by end of today :( HUGE temp drop but still above my coverline.... Just.... Bit bummed out....


----------



## lintu

My chart was all over the show my month huni, it's still sounding very good :dance: I'm so excited I could wee yeahy go rach xxxxx :test:


----------



## lintu

Ladies for all the twilight fans I have a new book for you, shiver!! Oh mother may I, it's a bit like twilight only all grown up, yummy :winkwink:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks lintu Hun xxx 
What was your cm like? Mine is like snot...not quite ewcm more snotty lol.... Then it'll change to lotion like...


----------



## Rachie Rach

What's that one called???


----------



## lintu

Rachie Rach said:


> Thanks lintu Hun xxx
> What was your cm like? Mine is like snot...not quite ewcm more snotty lol.... Then it'll change to lotion like...

I didnt have much, but then I dont have a lot anyway :shrug:


----------



## lintu

Rachie Rach said:


> What's that one called???

it's called Shiver, mmmmm its delish cant put it down :winkwink:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh cool.... You'll have to let me know if it's any good xxx 
Well dunno what the hell is wrong woke up at 7am took temp obviously it dropped but now I am shattered!!! Laid in bed need sleep... Cm gone lotiony again!!! And I feel sick as a dog!!! Had breakfast (I never eat before 12) but feel like I am gonna bring it all back up!!!! And I am boiling hot!!! My face is flushed... Come on :witch: show the hell up if ya coming!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

I know it's does not count but just had a 4 hour kip and took temp and it is high like 36.86... And thinking back last night I had a really bad night didn't go to bed til late and was tossing and turning!!!! And slept without blankets cos I was hot!!!! Mmmmmm think it's got any relevance???


----------



## Rachie Rach

OMG OMG OMG TMI WARNING....i've just been to loo and had so much blood gush outta me...No not :witch: it was from my bum!!!!! wtf :cry:...i am awaiting a phone call back from nhs direct....and i'll have to drive my arse (no pun intended lol) to the hospital if i have to go....cos drew got in at 3am wasted!!!:growlmad::growlmad:
have had to put a pad on cos it is still trickling!!!! 
I know it is more than likely a tear in me butt or a bust pile (didn't know i had em if it is) but it was sooooooooo much blood and i didn't even go for a poo!!!! the water was bright red and i used so much loo roll to try and stop the bleeding!!!!
FFS never rains but it pours in my sodding life....:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Internal piles!!!! Great!!!!


----------



## princess.leah

OMG - Honey, I hope you ok??, 

How about the witch - has she stayed away?? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

No witch Leah... :) and not 100% did a hpt this am and I had a very very very very very faint line... But it showed up after time limit so I ignored it!!!!! Plus it was a blue dye test (clearblue plus) Will test again in a few days gonna buy some frers tomorrow xxx


----------



## lintu

awww Rach huni :hugs: xxxx

but yeahy potential :bfp: whoop whoop


----------



## Rachie Rach

Not getting too excited but just done the other cb and a very faint line again.... Drew cannot see it but he is like mr mole man BlinD!!!! Cannot get a decent pic of it cos only got me iPhone and they are shit!!!! Re-test tomorrow with a frer.... :)


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hope this is the start of your BFP rach xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Still no witch... Temp dropped... Kids off to school soon so gonna go get some frers....
On another note.... I have officially got a teenager in the house!!!!! Waaaaaaa.....bring on the hormones!!!! 
But strangely.... Get this... It's my sons 13th birthday on my 13dpo.... Unlucky for some!!! But will it be for me???? Mmmmmmm we shall see xxx


----------



## Teej

Hey guy's, not been on in a while - had so much shit to deal with at home and me an OH may be splitting up!! Had such a great start to the new ear as well!! As you all know I live 100 miles from my family, they come to see me a handful of times through the year because of this and when they do they ask to stop the night... fair enough!! My dad asked about coming up this week and OH hit the roof - he has now decided that he no longer wants anyone staying in this house, apparently it's not a b'n'b and don't have the room, yes it's only a 2 bed and his son has the other room but he's only here at weekends!!!! He has made me so mad, he has also decided that we're no longer moving closer to my family as we agreed!!! Great thanks for deciding my life for me!! I'm fuming, He also threw it at me that he doesn't want a baby yet... maybe in a few years but he doesn't know... FFS i'm almost 32 as it is!!!! So I told him, unless we can talk about our future and make decisions together and compromise i'm gone!! 

Rach, i'm sorry to hear your going through it a bit but really hopeful you now have your BFP hunny xxx

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh shit Tammy Hun xxx how unreasonable is he being!!!! Men can be such arses!!!! 
Brb just taking kids to school!!!


----------



## Teej

Not according to him, he think's he's being perfectly reasonable!! Arse!! I love him so much which is making the decision so hard but I really don't like him much at the min xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Tammy that is awful! The only positive I can give you is that me and my OH went through the same thing about 2 years ago! I would like to think it is just a phase and he just wants a bit of piece and quiet in the house and probably just wants "it to happen" re pregnancy! He obviously cares or he wouldn't get wound up... Hopefully he will see sense before it's too late and your GONE!! xxxx


----------



## Teej

To a degree I understand about him not wanting people staying, he has never had guests stay before and he finds it strange!! Fair enough, but it only happens 5-6 times through out the year!! I'm use to having people stopping loads, I feel so lonely here as none of my family or friends are around and as they have all said after I told them that they can no longer stay, they won't be coming to see us anymore as it's 5 hours travel time here and back which is too much in 1 day. I go to them for weekends but can't afford to go much more than 1 weekend every 2 months and I hate it!! I know he loves me and I know he's scared of losing me but he may well do if he can't compromise. 
We are going to talk everything through this week and if we can't agree on our future then I will leave him xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Tammy :hugs: dunno what else to say xxx


----------



## Teej

Thanks hun, in all honesty there's not a lot that can be said, I just needed to rant a bit xx Hopefully we can agree on things this week and all will be ok xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

rant away hun...xxx


----------



## Teej

Well only time will tell, I think it's safe to say that i'm out this month and unless OH changes his mind then i'm out for good :cry: watch this space. 

Not sure if I will be on much over next week but will keep you updated on what's decided. 

Good luck to those of you waiting for your results this cycle, will keep my fingers crossed for you all xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

:witch: just showed up :(
Birthday bfp it is then lol xxx
Also anyone testing DO NOT use clearblue plus tests... They give false positives :( ...


----------



## Rachie Rach

But before she showed I had a faint line on a sodding frer as well so just dunno ....


----------



## BettyBoop152

Tammy rant as much as you need to that's why we are here xxx hope he see's sense soon xxx :hug: 

Rach is it a full flow? I've heard of the blue dye being shit but not FRER? Xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Not gushing like it usually does...but more than spotting...its mixed in with a load of cm...i've put a pic of the frer in preg gallery...


----------



## Rachie Rach

:cry:Cramping like buggery now....on to next cycle xxx :cry:


----------



## lintu

aww teej darlin men can be such insensitive pricks :hugs: hope he sees sense soon 

Rach huni :hugs:


----------



## Teej

Thanks guys, he's now being really loving but haven't spoken about anything so still not sure what's happening!!

Rach, i'm so sorry hun, I was so hopeful for you that you finally had it xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

me too hun...not ment to be i suppose xxx :cry: 
oh well birthday bfp maybe???
xxx


----------



## Isabel209

Rachie Rach said:


> me too hun...not ment to be i suppose xxx :cry:
> oh well birthday bfp maybe???
> xxx

Hi dear. I am so sorry for what you had to go through. This month was not your month I am sure you ll have a BFP soon I can feel it. Well keep your fingers crossed for you. I am in my ovulation days even though I am very dry.. so I dont know where I am. Good luck for your next cycle xxx:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well been up all night cos I've had the worst headache known to man!!!! Bleeding/af has now stopped....so again a very short af!!!! Bit longer than last month but still short... Drew didn't get home till last last night and I was in bed so didn't get to go to emergency doc's... Have an appointment today at 11.40am so will see what they say... Then I've got an appointment at the shrinks!!!! They are gonna have a field day with me I can see it coming.... 
Hope your all well btw xxx I've been a little self absorbed recently sorry xxx


----------



## lintu

Rach huni don't worry, hope your feeling better soon xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yeah am ok darl...been kicked down but dusting me sen off and starting again....
Hows you and bump? xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Awwwwww Ladies!!! 

Teej, so sorry to hear you going through a but of a sticky patch - I'm sure it will all work its self out!!! xxxx

Rach - like you say du8st yourself off and try again!!!! Next time!!! xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

It was a chemical :( my bloods were above normal but not much... At 8... :( at least I now know I wasn't imagining it... Wish I never tested though tbh... I ain't testing til I am late now!!!! Cannot do that again :(


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hun I am so sorry to hear that :-( hopefully you will get your sticky BFP this cycle xxxx big hug xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hopefully xxx


----------



## lintu

Aww rach :hugs: hang in there you'll get your sticky bean babe xxx

Teej hope things are looking up for you too xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Awwww Rach, that must have been awful honey, but at least you know that all is still in good working order honey!!!! 

Good luck this cycle Rach and Teej!! xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Funny you said that Hun xxx it's been 8 years since my last pregnancy and birth so to see a line... Even though it ended up not being sticky made me know... yeah at least I'm not past it and broken.... 
Looking for a birthday bfp... 10th feb my 31st bday... But due date if I got bfp would be my middle sons birthday!!!! 
OMG


----------



## lintu

Yeah sometimes that's all the reassurance you need isn't it :hugs:


----------



## Isabel209

hi rach and teej

good luck on getting your BFP.... i m on my 2ww... got a feeling that :spermy:didnt catch the egg.. Sad feeling :((

hoping for a :crib:


----------



## Rachie Rach

:hugs: Isabel xxx you never know xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

You never know Hun ! Sending you all lots of :dust: xxx
Hope your ok Tammy and things ate getting easier for you xx


----------



## Teej

Hey Ladies, Im back and feeling refreshed from a few day's away :)

Rach, I'm so sorry hun!! at least like you say, You know your not passed it and are still fertile xx fingers crossed for next cycle, apparently your more fertile after a chemical/MC xx

Isabel, Fingers crossed for you too hun, hope you get your BFP xx

Im now apparently 6dpo, according to FF I OVed on cd12 which surprised me but also pleased me as with all the crap going on we last DTD on cd10 so there is a slim chance, I got a few lower cramps yesterday but other than that I have no symptoms, I do however thing i'm getting OH's flu... great!!! 

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## Isabel209

Teej said:


> Hey Ladies, Im back and feeling refreshed from a few day's away :)
> 
> Rach, I'm so sorry hun!! at least like you say, You know your not passed it and are still fertile xx fingers crossed for next cycle, apparently your more fertile after a chemical/MC xx
> 
> Isabel, Fingers crossed for you too hun, hope you get your BFP xx
> 
> Im now apparently 6dpo, according to FF I OVed on cd12 which surprised me but also pleased me as with all the crap going on we last DTD on cd10 so there is a slim chance, I got a few lower cramps yesterday but other than that I have no symptoms, I do however thing i'm getting OH's flu... great!!!
> 
> Hope your all well xxx

Thank you Teej. Today I am feeling some twinges on my left leg could this be a sign of a BFP? I really wish that this month is my month!!!!


----------



## MishC

Hey Ladies

I could i swore i posted a message on here earlier today! Sometimes i'm so blonde!

Rach - Sorry to hear you had a chemical! And your far from past it, you're still pretty young :)

Isabel - You never know you may have caught it. 

Teej - I have my fingers crossed for you! At least you know excatly when you ovulated this month.

I think i'm due to ovulate tomorrow but it could be anything from tomorrow to a week tomorrow. I've had no signs of it yet so i'm keeping on top o bedroom time haha.


----------



## MishC

Ahh i see what i did, i replied to this thread and the other thread by Teej! 

Clearly i'm having a dumb day today, i do apologise!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol mishc xxx I'm like that EVERYDAY lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I have everything crossed for ya Tammy Hun xxx


----------



## Teej

Haha, Mish trust me i'm as bad!! and thanks hun. 

I am now 7dpo and was getting some slight crampy type pains last night and am again today so fingers crossed!!

Rach, I have everything crossed for you too hun xxx


----------



## Teej

Woo Hoo... I sussed how to get a linky to my FF chart on here lol xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I bet you get your bfp this cycle Tammy!!!! I know you didn't bd much this cycle but I bet you caught it!!!! Well I really hope you did get it!!!! Xxx


----------



## Teej

Thanks hun, I hope so too as OH doesn't really wanna try anymore, he's not saying he doesn't want a baby he just doesn't want it to be so pre-meditated..... frickin men!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Arrrrggghhhhh men are dicks sometime!!!!


----------



## Teej

Tell me about it!!! I just hope I get a BFP this month cause I really don't wanna be waiting any longer!!

He has said about waiting a year or two... I'm frickin 32 in May but he doesn't seem to get it!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

They never do Hun... Only think of themselves... They seem to forget we cannot have babies when we are old... Bloody men... But we love them and couldn't really do it without them lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

And by old I mean in our 60+ lol xxx


----------



## Teej

Can't live with them... wouldn't be without them!! meh!!! 

On another note, I forgot to say how last night I woke up at 4am, absolutely bursting for the loo, I never wake up through the night like that and I hadn't really had much to drink yesterday!! and today all I wanna do is eat, I have just had a couple of crumpets with jam and a small choccy bar, I'm still hungry and feel like I could eat the whole packet, I'm not getting hopes up as this may just be cause i'm not feeling 100% at the min.


----------



## Rachie Rach

:):):):):) maybe just maybe :):):):):) I always pee in the middle of the night lol that's the joys that childbirth does to lol.... Weak bladder!!!! Lol xxx


----------



## MishC

Rachie Rach said:


> :):):):):) maybe just maybe :):):):):) I always pee in the middle of the night lol that's the joys that childbirth does to lol.... Weak bladder!!!! Lol xxx


I have to agree with you i get up usually once a night for a wee since having my daughter!


----------



## BettyBoop152

I never got up to pee before my BFP now guarantee I'll get up at half 4 every morning! Aaaargh
Hopefully it's a sign I def had a massive appetite before BFP tammy xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I was hungry before the chem :( I got up in the middle of night to have some weetabix lol ... Cannot remember with the boys that was yonks ago.... but I didn't get to a huge size when preggers without being ravenous lol...


----------



## Rachie Rach

My babies were quite big when born...hungry babies... 1st 8lb 14oz, 2nd 8lb 15oz and 3rd 8lb 8oz....


----------



## Teej

ohhh, dare i get my hopes up then.....
I woke again at 2am to go loo and still so hungry after having my breakfast! I'm starting to feel quite positive!!! xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

:):):):):):):) only time will tell :):):):):):):)


----------



## Rachie Rach

What date you testing darl? Xxx


----------



## Teej

I'm not sure hun, i've OVed earlier than I thought i would so not sure when af may show, temoted to test around 10 - 12 dpo but can't decide if i should just wait xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Exciting.... I've now said I am not testing till my af is late... Cannot take the heartbreak of a possible chemical again :( xxx but having said that I know I will!!!!


----------



## Teej

lol i know what you mean, i on't want that to happen but know i'll test before af... Will keep you all posted xx


----------



## lintu

AWWW Teej, that sounds very good huni, I wake two/three times to pee at night and am hungry all the time it's maddness.

I'm also knackered this is the first night i have been up past 7pm sorry not been around girls.

I have a scan booked tomorrow, been having bad stomach cramps all day so they are going to scan to check everything is ok


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi lintu Hun xxx good luck with the scan hunny xxx everything will be fine I'm sure xxx


----------



## Teej

hey Lintu, i'm sure everything is fine hun, let us know how you get on xx

Well yesterday i had a really sharp stabbing pain in my lower ab to the right side then did this morning's temp and it had dropped, was gutted at first until FF flagged up that there's a good chance it's an implantation dip!!! Here's hoping xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Exciting.... I checked your chart this am and thought imp dip xxx you could test in 2-3 days xxx


----------



## Teej

ohhh... I think i may have to lol, will hold out as long as i can but will keep you all posted xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Gl Tammy hunny xxx


----------



## lintu

Sounding good teej. 

Not fab for me, I have to go back for another scan next week, my lil bean wasn't as big as it should be, could only see the yolk sac and stem :cry: think it may have stopped growing :cry:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Try to be positive lintu hunny xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## lintu

i am trying but it's so hard i feel so god damn pregnant, the nurse said i will cos I still am, nothing wrong yet but they are concerned.

It's only measuring 2.5mm, which is 5/6 weeks, i have said to chris they have put me 4 days ahead of where i think i should be based on when i ovulated, which would make me 7 weeks today so only a little behind, but the couldnt find a heart beat so thats really worried me, you'd think if it had died then my body would have rejected it, oh god this next week is going to be so long


----------



## BettyBoop152

Oh god lintu you must be sick with worry :-( I hope that when you go back everything is ok!!
There's a group in first tri for women being dated back alot earlier than they think with lots of success stories so try not to panic and maybe head over to see how other peoples scans went xxx
Praying everything will be ok Hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey Lintu xxx i know it is gonna be hard the next week... and there is nothing that can be said by anyone that will take the feeling of dread and heartache that you are feeling now xxx hopefully everything will be fine xxx 
If your baby has passed your body will not always reject it, i had a scan back in 2006 and i should have been 11 weeks but baby had died at 7 weeks...so my body had gone 4 weeks holding it and not losing it...i choose to have medication to lose the baby over a d&c....(tbh wish i had d&c cos it wasn't a nice experience)....
If you need to rant, vent or anything we are all here for you hunny xxx


----------



## Teej

Lintu that's awful hunny, i know there is nothing i can say to make you feel any better, but you know where we are if you need to talk xx i'm sure everything will be ok xx good luck for your next app hun xx


----------



## lintu

BettyBoop152 said:


> Oh god lintu you must be sick with worry :-( I hope that when you go back everything is ok!!
> There's a group in first tri for women being dated back alot earlier than they think with lots of success stories so try not to panic and maybe head over to see how other peoples scans went xxx
> Praying everything will be ok Hun xxx

hiya hun, dont suppose you know what the thread is called do you been up to page 10 and couldnt see it :shrug:


----------



## Isabel209

Hello,

I have a question that has been occupying my mind for long now. I usually have dry cycles. This means that I rarely see EWCM or other mucous. Does this mean that it will make it even harder for me to conceive? B6 vitamins never helped.

Does anyone experience this same think? Would really appreciate if you share your thoughts with me. 

Thanks XXX


----------



## Rachie Rach

hi isabel tbh i don't have a problem with cm of any sort ..... i've had loads for as long as i can remember...xxx i know grapefruit juice everyday makes ewcm and also taking evening primrose oil up to ov to help ewcm (jump in if i am wrong ladies) xxx i don't think a lack of cm can stop you getting pg but it wont help the lack of it xxx the environment will be too hostile if its not ew...
Hope it helped..even if only a little bit xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry not been here for a while, been sooo sleepy and working longer shifts too!! 

Lintu - Hoping everything is fine for you honey, try not to worry I know its not easy, when I had my scan at 6 weeks, they couldnt really see anything from an external scan of my tummy only a fetal pole and yolk sac, but then they did an internal scan and saw the heart beat and I mesured 5.5 weeks and not 6 weeks as I thought, I know know when I ov'd. Did they do an internal scan for you?? xx

Teej - Looking good honey, wishing you all the luck, 

Rach - hows tricks honey?? 

Betty - Hows you getting on?? xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

lintu said:


> BettyBoop152 said:
> 
> 
> Oh god lintu you must be sick with worry :-( I hope that when you go back everything is ok!!
> There's a group in first tri for women being dated back alot earlier than they think with lots of success stories so try not to panic and maybe head over to see how other peoples scans went xxx
> Praying everything will be ok Hun xxx
> 
> hiya hun, dont suppose you know what the thread is called do you been up to page 10 and couldnt see it :shrug:Click to expand...

Hey it's "group for ladies measuring earlier" I've bumped it for you xxx

Leah I'm doing ok.. How's you? Xxx


----------



## lintu

Thanx huni.

Leah yeah did an internal


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi Leah hope your well xxx 
Am not too bad xxx 

Totally off topic check this out for a little giggle xxx

1. Open google maps go to the bit to start route
2. Type in the start box U.S.A
3. Type in the end box JAPAN 
4. Go to step 31
5. Chuckle 

Brightened my day lol xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hahaha best go get my kayak! Xx


----------



## Teej

Morning ladies hope everyone is well today xx

Isabel, Rach was spot on ith the EPO, i take it every month from cd1 until OV and i have loads but it takes a couple of months to work, also you can get a lube called preseed that a lot of ladies rave about and it obviously works straight away, good luck hun xx

Well... I had a bazarre dream last night! I did a HPT but stuck it in my mouth!?!?!? Funny thing was i got 2 pink lines lol, then woke up this morning and my temp has shot up from 97.73 to 98.53 looks like yesterday was imp dip :) just shocked at how much it shot up today. Would have tested as well after that dream but had woke up at 5am to go loo again, may test tomorrow if i can hold fmu lol xx


----------



## lintu

OOOOHHHH good luck teej sounding really good have everything crossed for you chix xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Tammy I am praying that this is your month hunni!
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Teej

Thank's ladies, i'm so hopefull now xxx


----------



## lintu

im not having a good day, im trying to stay really + but it's proving very hard im not handling it well at all.

iv done loads of research and this is all more common than you would think, I just wish i had ignored my cramps and held out for my 12 week scan :cry: then at least i would be oblivious to it all.

sorry girls dont mean to be on a downer and i keep trying to pull myself up, going to the dr this afternoon, want to try and get signed off for a few days, i wasnt going to but then i thought people i work with get signed off for less so why cant i?


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh lintu Hun get to doc's and get signed off... I am really feeling for you right now and hoping everything will be ok xxx 

Tammy your chart looks fanbloodytastic heres hoping xxx 

I am going into my fertile period but feeling so very low right now...I have no energy to do anything...I feel so alone right now and totally worthless...(I know it's my illness rearing it ugly head so no sympathy needed) fed up of this god damn rollercoaster that is my life!!!!


----------



## Teej

Lintu i really don't blame you for getting signed off hunny, if your heads all over there's no point going into work anyway, am really feeling for you hun and am sure everything will be ok xxx

Rach thanks hun, i'm certain i have it this month! Just have to wait and see... I hope you pick up soon too hun, it must be so hard for you and although there's nothing that can be said you know were all here for you xx


----------



## Teej

Lintu i really don't blame you for getting signed off hunny, if your heads all over there's no point going into work anyway, am really feeling for you hun and am sure everything will be ok xxx

Rach thanks hun, i'm certain i have it this month! Just have to wait and see... I hope you pick up soon too hun, it must be so hard for you and although there's nothing that can be said you know were all here for you xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yeah thanks Tammy xxx I'm sure you've got it this month xxx I hope and pray you've got it this month xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Lintu get to the docs and get signed off you should be putting you and bean first!
I hope everything goes ok hun xxx

Rach- Massive :hug:


----------



## lintu

Thanx guys, Drs signed me off for two weeks. Work are so not going to be happy. 

The dr did say that she has seen a happy outcome in these cases before now but there's little I can do to change anything just have to carry on and rest as much as poss. 

At least the week will go quicker at home than at work and Chris will be home shortly


----------



## Rachie Rach

:hugs: lintu just relax at home sleep when you need to sleep and sod what work think your health I more important both mentally and physically xxx


----------



## lintu

Thanx guys don't know what I would do without any of you. 

Going to be hard admitting defeat to my family were all the tough upper lip type and it's killing me to admit I can't cope god knows what they will think, properly that I'm stupid


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lintu hunny talk to your family hunny xxx share the mental burden a little... If and I mean if the worse has happened you are gonna need that support group round you.. We can only offer you verbal comfort but you need actual physical comfort xxx you will find your family aren't as stiff upper lip as you thinknwhen they are confronted with something like what may be happening xxx talk to your family let them know how you are feeling xxx it will help xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

You are not stupid xxx you are a woman who is terrified that something maybe happening that you cannot control xxx and fearful for your baby xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Awww Lintu honey, glad you got signed off, put your feet up and chillax!! Sod work!! x

xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey hey Leah how's things darl??? Xxx


----------



## Teej

Morning ladies, well i tested this morning and got a BFN :( was so sure too, will wait a couple of days now and see what happens xx


----------



## princess.leah

Your time is close Teej!! Your still not out as yet!! xx

Rach - I'm good just soo nervous for my 12 week scan, it next Friday 28th Jan!! Felt sick as a dog throughout and sooo tired, but just soo scared incase something has heppened, the worrying never stops!! 

xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Tammy I'd wait till 13-14dpo your not out yet xxx don't forget you only implanted couple of days ago xxx ps what test did you use? Xx


----------



## Teej

Thanks guy's that's true has only been a couple of days! i used an IC, think i'll just wait now, temp's are still up although dropped some today xx


----------



## Isabel209

Just tested and got a BFN &#61516; I am so sad&#8230;. Do you guys think that I tested too early?


----------



## Teej

It maywell be too early Isabel, I also tested too early at 11dpo, best to wait 2-3 days and try again hun xx


----------



## Isabel209

Teej said:


> It maywell be too early Isabel, I also tested too early at 11dpo, best to wait 2-3 days and try again hun xx

Thanks Teej I want it to happen so badly that I could not wait to testI need your prayers ladies XXXX:kiss:


----------



## BettyBoop152

I'll be praying for all the ladies still waiting for BFP's xxxx


----------



## Isabel209

BettyBoop152 said:


> I'll be praying for all the ladies still waiting for BFP's xxxx

You are so lucky Betty Boop. It s so nice to be preggo. Nice feeling and I really want to get it dont know why its so hard when things are all healthy and okits just a matter of naturewas it a tough journey for you as well because I have been ttc for 7 months now and it is driving me crazy:cry:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Awww Hun if you are healthy and there is no reason for it not to happen then IT WILL!
it took me 4 cycles to conceive but when I look back I think I didn't count my first after coming of pill so maybe 5 months? It's difficult when you see others with BFP's but you have to remember it takes different people different amounts of time! One thing I will suggest is pre seed I've heard lots of great things and if your not producing EWCM then it's a sure winner xxxx


----------



## Isabel209

BettyBoop152 said:


> Awww Hun if you are healthy and there is no reason for it not to happen then IT WILL!
> it took me 4 cycles to conceive but when I look back I think I didn't count my first after coming of pill so maybe 5 months? It's difficult when you see others with BFP's but you have to remember it takes different people different amounts of time! One thing I will suggest is pre seed I've heard lots of great things and if your not producing EWCM then it's a sure winner xxxx

I noticed that when I tested, I had a faint pink line but after a few mins it vanished away. Could this be a BFP?

Yes I am using preseed, I took femara fertility pills, I took b6, I took evening primrose but nothing is happening.. its true that it is a different journey for everyone but its a very sad feeling getting a BFN all time. Its tiring and depressing. I wish I can forget all about it and let it go.


----------



## lintu

isabel, it took me 12 mths and were both fine, the worrying never stops though.

i thought my hard part was over, turns out its just starting.

you will get there darlin, it just takes time xxx stay strong


----------



## Isabel209

lintu said:


> isabel, it took me 12 mths and were both fine, the worrying never stops though.
> 
> i thought my hard part was over, turns out its just starting.
> 
> you will get there darlin, it just takes time xxx stay strong

Thanks Lintu. Thanks for the encouragement. Dont worry too much. It will not be helpful to you and your baby. its important that you stay calm, relax and with a happy attitude. It will effect the baby I am sure all will be ok. You will definitely be in my prayers. Youll be ok Take care sweet XXX


----------



## Elhaym

Hi girls, I am back (possibly) after my absence! So happy to see the BFPs, and really sorry I missed them! :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Wb elhaym xxx hope your well hunny xxx


----------



## Teej

Great to see you about again Elhaym, hope your well hun xx


----------



## princess.leah

Hi Ladies, 

Elhaym - Welcome back honey!!!! Nice to see you again!! xx

Isabel - It took me 3 years TTC before it happend for us and all was well according to the docs. It is just a matter of time and letting nature take its course. 

Hope all you ladies are well, xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

WB elhaym was wondering when you were gonna pop back xxxx hope all is good with you xx


----------



## Teej

Morning all, well I haven't tested again but I had the same dream where i put the preg test in my mouth and got 2 pink lines!?!? Temp was up again today too... Very strange!

How are the rest of you doing?
Isabel how are you feeling hun?
Goodluck all xx


----------



## Isabel209

Teej said:


> Morning all, well I haven't tested again but I had the same dream where i put the preg test in my mouth and got 2 pink lines!?!? Temp was up again today too... Very strange!
> 
> How are the rest of you doing?
> Isabel how are you feeling hun?
> Goodluck all xx

Hi teej and princess leah.

This morning I did another pregnancy test (a cheap one) and it came negative:cry::cry::cry::cry:
I really had my hopes up high this month but I think that it didnt happen

I was feeling ok teej but I am sad again. This journey is killing me. I am all the time thinking about it and the 2ww makes me even nervous at least I am starting to use my monitor from this month so I will detect precisely when I will be ovulating. Hope it works and I finally get a :bfp:
:hug:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Non of you are out till AF appears xxxx 11dpo is still early so try and stay positive xxx

Weird about the dreams Tammy that's def a sign of pg specially weird and reoccurring ones xxx


----------



## lintu

I think I'm losing my bean :cry: I'm not bleeding or anything but my symptoms are going one by one, still hungry and sleepy but my boobs are no longer sore and my tummy isn't uncomfy to lie on, always felt full to lie on. Woke up this mornin on my front and realised nothing hurt, when it has before :shrug:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hun don't worry about symptoms mine come and go all the time and I didn't get sore boobs till about 8 weeks! If your not bleeding and not in pain please try and stay positive xxxx
Massive :hug: and I will say a little prayer for you xxx


----------



## Teej

Lintu hun i know this is such a hard time for you but try and stay positive, your body is changing so much all the time while your pregnant so hopefully it is just as Katie said xx thinking of you hun xx


----------



## lintu

hoping its all in my head xx


----------



## Teej

Let's hope so hun, your probably just so worked up about it all at the min that the slightest thing is worrying you xx fingers crossed hun xx


----------



## Teej

Oh and something else i forgot to say was i've noticed the last few days that my wee is fluorescent yellow!! Is this a sympton or am being experimented on without realising?? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol Tammy dunno never paid much attention to my wee lmfao xxx


----------



## Teej

haha... I thought it was a long shot asking but ya never know lol xx


----------



## Elhaym

Are you on prenatal vits Teej? Apparently some of them like pregnacare cause your wee to go very yellow! Got my fingers crossed for you though :thumbup:


----------



## Teej

nope, i take mukti vits but have done for a couple of years and never had it before... We shall see i guess, may test tomorrow xx


----------



## lintu

mine has been very strong since my :bfp: teej, good luck


----------



## Teej

Very good morning to you all xx

Well I tested this morning and..... I got a faint 2nd line :) still can't quite believe it and have to keep checking it to make sure!!! Was my last test so gonna get some more and test again either tomorrow or wednesday which is when af is due but i can't believe it... TTC was the last thing on our minds last month and we only dtd twice xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay yay yay!!!!!! Get more tests!!!!! NOW!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Teej

lol i may have to get dressed first... Trust me the world does not deserve to see me like this lmao xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Come on girl get dressed!!!! Eeeccckkkk I'm so excited for ya darl!!!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Yaaaaay! What a great Monday morning this will be for you! I was the same as you the month I got pg don't even remember doing it we DTD that little lol xxx get peeing tammy we want to see your BFP XXXX


----------



## lintu

Yeahy :happydance: teej xxxx


----------



## princess.leah

Mine pee too has been quite strong especially in the morning, 

Lintu - Most of my symtoms has subsided, my boobs no longer really ache like they did, my sickness is coming and going a little more infrequently now too and I'm still a little tired but not like what I was, I'm a bit worried too about my scan on Friday. Terrified in fact. xx


----------



## Teej

Ok, I have uploaded a pic in testing area but you can't see it very well xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

The test is faint BUT a line is a line Hun xxx congrats xxxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I am on my phone so cannot see it!!!! I'll get me laptop on in a bit xxx


----------



## Teej

It's really not as clear on here as it is on the test anyway Rach!! I have just been out and got a Clearblue Digi and gonna test again with tomorrows fmu :)

It's still not really sinking in!! I just really hope it sticks, AF is due Wednesday so FXed xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Fx'd xxx am so chuffed for ya hunny xxx


----------



## Isabel209

Congrats Teej!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You really deserved it.. Thats such a good news..I am soooooo happy for you XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Teej

Thanks everyone :) just hope it sticks now!!! Have had sooo many cramps over last week I think it must be well and truly embedded now lol.

Isabel, how are you getting on hun?? xx


----------



## Isabel209

Teej said:


> Thanks everyone :) just hope it sticks now!!! Have had sooo many cramps over last week I think it must be well and truly embedded now lol.
> 
> Isabel, how are you getting on hun?? xx

I am not in my best mood. Af is due tomorrow so I tested today but a very clear BFN!!!! Sometimes I loose hope. Its been 7 months and its literally killing me. I wish it can happen so fast I will definitely pray for you so youll have a successful happy healthy 9 months!!! Happy for you Teej.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Elhaym

Teej that is so exciting! I have everything crossed for the test tomorrow! :D Have you had many symptoms?

as for me, I am 1 dpo so back in the good old 2 week wait! Oh, how I missed symptom spotting. :haha:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Bless ya elhaym.... And hope she stays away Isabel xxx


----------



## Teej

Elhaym, i've had a few symptoms this last week, a lot of cramping that tied in with my imp dip, still getting them a bit now too, vivid dreams about licking HPT's and being positive lol, had a huge appetite, tired and going toilet a but more often which i hate to add seemed fluorescent yellow for a few days, not sure if that was a symptom or not tho but normal now lol.

Isabel, it will happen soon hun, it took 5 months for me and the month it happened was the month we hardly dtd or worried about it xx


----------



## lintu

Teej hun, try not to worry, I had loads of cramping the few days when AF was due but they settled down :hugs:

I'm so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## MishC

Congratulations Tammy that's excellent news i hope everything goes well for you!

I dont think i've ovulated! I have no ide what's going on with my body!!


----------



## lintu

My mum is on a total mission to keep me positive today, shes been to asda and bought me loads of baby stuff, :haha: bless her sifting through it all has really cheared me up :hugs:


----------



## princess.leah

OMG - Teej, I missed this post as I started to type my last post put it was sitting on my screen for ages before I pressed the post button due to me being busy at work!!! 

Then in the meantime all this has happend!!! OMG Teeeeej I'm over the moon for you!!!! 

So sorry I appeared so ignorant with my worries comment earlier lol, I didnt realise you had posted!!!!!!! Woooooo Hooooooooo 

Does OH know yet?? xxx
BFP!!!!!xxxxxxx


----------



## Teej

Mish, are you temping hun? I found that a much better way to see if I OVed xx

Lintu, it's so good to see your happier and nice that your mum's there for you xx and thankyou, i was sat here begining to worry about the cramps as only have 2 day's till af xx

Lol Leah, don't worry hun, no not told oh yet, wanna wait till I do the Clearblue Digi tomorrow just to make sure... It still doesn't feel real! xx


----------



## Teej

hmmmm... Am getting some horrible af like cramps :(


----------



## lintu

Yeah I had em awful chix for a couple of days, try and rest as much as you can they will ease off. 

I'm so excited :happydance: I could wee :haha:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Same here if I wouldn't have done a test I'd have been convinced AF was coming xxx as lintu said just relax a bit and rest xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I know you do get af type cramps it's just bean burrowing xxxx


----------



## Teej

Thanks guy's really putting mind at ease, think im just so nervous about it all going wrong it's making me paranoid... I'm guessing that won't go away either lol xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Sorry him but that's just the start of it lol but least we got good gurlies arounds us xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Eeeee Ladies so very exciting, 

Just a few more to go now!!!! I'm sure the rest of the BFP's are just round the corner!!! Baby dust to all you ladies!! 

Betty honey - how you getting on, are you showing as yet?? I'm not but then I'm a size 16 so cant really tell but I cant breathe my tummy in anymore, my symptoms seems to have cooled off today though so I'm a little concerned, xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

princess.leah said:


> Eeeee Ladies so very exciting,
> 
> Just a few more to go now!!!! I'm sure the rest of the BFP's are just round the corner!!! Baby dust to all you ladies!!
> 
> Betty honey - how you getting on, are you showing as yet?? I'm not but then I'm a size 16 so cant really tell but I cant breathe my tummy in anymore, my symptoms seems to have cooled off today though so I'm a little concerned, xx

Hey Hun I'm not showing either just look like I over ate haha! Mega bloat 
Got my dating scan on Friday eeeeek excited but nervous xx
Awww don't panic about symptoms or lack of I've had non for the past few days then BAM today I've been gagging ALL day! They will def ease off anyway and I heard it's around 10-13 weeks
How have you been? Xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

hey girlies your symptoms will start to die off now...and by 12-14 weeks you will not have hardly any at all.....
Tammy i will be checking on here 1st thing in the morning to see that lovely cb digi saying Pregnant 1-2 weeks!!!!!!
Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i am over the god damn moon for ya xxx
Hopefully i'll get a sticky :bfp: this month xxx Please god....PLEASE XxX


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well come on what does it say? Xxx


----------



## Teej

It says..... Pregnant 1-2 weeks :)

I still can't quite believe it, as soon as im up and about i'll get a pic of it up in test area xxx

Rach i'm sure your not far behind me hunny, really hope you get yours too this cycle xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa yay yay yay yay yay whats oh said??? 
So chuffed for you hunny xxx so chuffed xxx 
Mines gonna be a birthday :bfp: I tell ya!!! :happydance: so happy for ya darl... Gonna change me sig now :)


----------



## Teej

Thank you hunny xx He doesn't know yet, he had an early start today and wanna tell him to his face so will have to wait till tonight, think i'm gonna burst tho lol xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Omg the wait!!!! I'd burst too lol.....:):):):)
I knew you'd get it.... The second you said you'd hardly done it... Cos of oh doubts!!!! I knew it..... :happydance: so chuffed.... But also sad....but mine next!!! Hopefully a sticky one.... 
Not even ovd yet and I just dreamt I gave birth lol... Bizarre...


----------



## Teej

woop woop, oh just popped back to grab his lunch so i grabbed him lol, he's also a little shocked but went to work with a beaming grin on his face xx

Rach that is odd about the dream hunny, i kept having wierd pregnancy dreams but I was licking HPT's and they were positive lol, maybe it's a sign of things to come for you xx i understand the sad part, i think we all go through that when congratulating others xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I KNEW IT!!!!!! congratu-bloody-lations hunni xxxx
It's an amazing feeling when you see it in words xxxx

Rach your next! Whoop whoop xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

i think i am more sad because this month i had the bfp but it was not ment to be...but feeling quite positive....had my tarot read yesterday by my hubbys cousin (shes very spiritual and into that stuff) and as she was reading my cards all up to second to last card were pretty much spot on....then the second to last card was about mothering and stuff and a smile came to her face....last card not so good but the future is what we make it as i keep saying lol...and another friend of mine said when i walked into the house....i just seen you pushing a pram...and holding a new baby....spooky....
Tammy you've given me a boost that i soooooooo needed to get me back into the game....cos i was flagging a bit....good job i ov late lol...and today i have had a dip in temp...so ov must be close....had a dip before ov last cycle...so hopefully in 5 days eggy gonna drop and there will be little troops waiting to attack lol...


----------



## Rachie Rach

btw tammy seen me sig....:):):):):) :bfp: hun xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Rach is an emotional rollercoaster TTC but you know that you can have babies it's just a matter of when it's the right time for eggy and spermy and body xxxxx I'm crossing everything for this cycle hun xxxxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Meants it's lol xxx


----------



## Teej

Yay... looks good lol xx

I'm glad i've given you a boost hunny, it can be so disheartening!! I was really worried it wouldn't happen as im almost 32, I know that's young but my mum went through menopause at 38 so was panicking a little lol xx


----------



## Teej

I have uploaded piccy of todays test in testing area xx


----------



## Teej

woop woop... I got a baby ticker lol.... I do have to ask tho, all of you that already have them - I put in my info and it's showing i', a bit further along than what I am!?!?!?! Did you have the same thing and is there a way to get it more accurate??? xx


----------



## lintu

yeah they always put me where the dr puts me, based on 28 days. I worked out my EDD based on my 32 day cycle and instead of putting in my LMP, I put in my DD.

Good Luck chicken xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey Lintu how are you hunny? xxx


----------



## lintu

I'm ok huni thanx hoping for the best, trying not to think about the worst.

Trying as hard as i can to stay positive, getting better I think i'v geared myself up for the worst rather do it that way and the be surprised when i'm wrong, dont wanna build my hopes up xx 

My family have been fab and chris has been an angel, boobs arent as sore but still as swollen and heavy, and the sickness is awfull, still sleepy but not as bad that may be just becuse im not doing much tho xxxx

How you getting on huni?


----------



## Teej

Lintu, how long till you have more tests done hun xx


----------



## princess.leah

Good Morning Ladies, 

I feel like a bit of a part timer in here at the moment!! Sorry ladies, I'm back now!! 

Teej - Amazing news honey, tried to look for your new piccy this morning but couldnt find it I will have another little peep, soo exciting to see the words !!!!! eeeeekkkkk over the moon!!!! 

Rach - This is your time honey, I know it, baby dust to you, xxx

Lintu - Good PMA honey!!! I'm having to keep my PMA too at the momento I got my scan on friday I keep thinking everything has stopped in the there!! But I have to remain positive. Most of my sysmtoms have vanished or so I thought until this morning when I power vomited my pineapple back!!! Nice!! lol. You will be fine honey, Good luck for your next scan, xxx


----------



## lintu

i know im trying chick and im sure everything will be perfect for you Friday :hugs: 

My next scan in Thursday morning at 10, really scared. Chris and I were talking about it last night and he said he cant wait cos he need to know now where things are up to, i just feel a little numb I want to go but at the same time i don't, cos if it all goes tits (not that its going to been meditating and sending good beany vibes :haha:) i want to be pregnant a little longer, even if i do feel like the bad hangover fairy visits me every night :haha:

Its a little bit like that feeling you had in the 2ww, you know the one when you really wanted to test but you were terrified that you were going to get a :bfn: and so you held off thinking i can keep the illusion that i might be a little longer :shrug: sorry does that make sense?


----------



## Teej

Yes that does make perfect sense hun and I really feel for you xx i'm sure all will go well on Thursday, i'll be thinking of you and keep my fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## Isabel209

Hello&#8230; my af was due today but didn&#8217;t get it. I have cramps, did a pregnancy test this early morning but got a BFN. Got my result of the progesterone on cd 23 (because I have a 30 day cycle) and my progesterone was vvveerrrrry lowwww&#8230; also estrogen&#8230; what does this indicate? helllppppppp


----------



## Teej

Hey Isabel, I'm not sure what that means tbh!! have you spoken to your doctor about the low levels?? I believe that it can affect TTC if they are low xx


----------



## Isabel209

But I didn&#8217;t get my Af yet!!! I am so confused. Took femara this cycle and it didn&#8217;t work. I took all the necessary vitamins but nothing is working on me. My doctor is away so I will see her this weekend&#8230;. I am soooo frustrated. I don&#8217;t know why things aren&#8217;t coming good to me&#8230;.


----------



## lintu

Sorry i'm crap, whats femara and whats it for?


----------



## Isabel209

Femara are fertility pills given to those on whom clomid don&#8217;t work&#8230; on me its not working either&#8230;. I think I have to go into further tests this time&#8230; blood tests only show that my progesterone is very low.... and I don&#8217;t know yet why this is happening&#8230; ultrasounds show that my ovaries are ok. But I have only gone that far.. I never did an HSG to check if all ok. To tell you the truth I am afraid of that dye they put in the tubes to check if they are open. I know someone who did an HSG and they dye worked completely wrong &#8211; all was ok until the dye went through the tubes and got the girl completely infertile&#8230;. This is scary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That&#8217;s why I didn&#8217;t do an HSG yet&#8230;.


----------



## princess.leah

Hi Isabel, 

How long have you been trying? x


----------



## Isabel209

princess.leah said:


> Hi Isabel,
> 
> How long have you been trying? x

since june 2010...its been very stressful to me... i just can't take it anymore


----------



## lintu

:hugs:


----------



## Teej

Isabel, were you in the pill before you started trying? I know it's not easy but it can take a while xx


----------



## Elhaym

Isabel :hugs: make sure to see your doc when you can. Hopefully they can figure out what is going on.


----------



## Isabel209

Teej said:


> Isabel, were you in the pill before you started trying? I know it's not easy but it can take a while xx

no, i never took the pill Teej.... :nope::nope:


----------



## Isabel209

thanks to all of you ladies. i will definately let you know what doctor tells me next week... XXXX thanks for being there XXX


----------



## Teej

Your welcome Isabel, hopefully the doctor can give you some answers xx


----------



## Teej

Oh and a little message to my bean.... I know my body is changing and i'm likely to feel sick but please, in future can you not give me the urge to throw up when i'm kissing OH lol xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hahaha it's only the beginning! I went off OH completely for about a week! His smell and everything lol welcome to the amazing first tri xxx

Isabel hopefully the doctor can help and put your mind at rest xxxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Ps HAPPY 11 weeks to meeeeee lol xxx got my dating scan Friday xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Nice one Betty don't forget to post pictures xxx
When I was pg with one of the boy (cannot remember which) I also couldn't stand the smell of drew... Indeed the 1st trimester is bizarre... The joys of being pg!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Don't think I am gonna ov this month!!!! :( no ferns, my cm has dried up and I just dont think I'm gonna.... :(


----------



## Teej

I'm generally feeling quite sick in the evening's now and a little through the day, haven't been as yet thankfully!! Did struggle to eat my breakfast this morning tho!!

Katie that's great hun!! Like Rach said, make sure you get some piccy's on here :)

Rach, maybe your just OVing a bit later hun, which cd do you normally OV on?? xx

Well, i'm off to shop to get some different vitamins :) can't get to the doc's yet as car has no MOT (didn't realise it ran out on Monday... oops) and OH's dad is taking it to be done today, problem is we know it's gonna fail and OH won't let me drive it without MOT and doc's is far from walking distance lol, must admit to being quite worried at the minute as was only 6 weeks when I had MC last time so would like to see doc asap to make sure everything is ok, not that I guess he can tell me much at the min!! xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I ov on cd20 with an lp of 12 days max... I know I've got 4 days to go but dunno... And me and drew had a chat next month we aren't gonna try cos due date would be 17th of dec.... And I always go over... I've NEVER gone into labour naturally.... So would have to be induced... If it was a week after dd it would be Christmas eve :/ and 2weeks over new years eve!!!! So laying off bding next cycle lol xxx


----------



## MishC

Isabel - I hope the doctors can help you out i bet your're totally sick. It took my cousin 16 month to concieve her son and she had nothing wrong with her. With my daughter i was off the pill for 11 month (although i want trying to get pregnant at all) before i fell pregnant.

Tammy - Eugh, how i hated the sickness, i struggled to brush my teeth on a morning i usually ended up with my head down the loo. I can't use Aquafresh toothpaste now because of my pregnancy. And the fact that it was 24 hour sickness was a killer, i remember the feeling was was just like a hangover, i was hungry but i couldn't eat! I hope to never feel like that again lol.

Rach - You know next month will be you month if you dont want to have a baby at christmas time lol. That would be just typical! I don't think i've ov'd this month i've had no signs of it at all. 

Betty - Yey 11 weeks i bet that's gone quick.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yeah mish your right Hun... Sods law.... Lol I'll just have to beat him off with a stick lmfao.... 
I NEVER had morning sickness with the boys... But with on I mc in 2006 I had terrible sickness ( I guessed it was a girl cos it was different) so hopefully when I get pg I will get dreadful sickness... And a pink scan!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Only 29 weeks to go Betty!!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well I would like a christmas baby cos I never get any prezzies :( but it's gonna be expensive at Christmas anyway without having a birthday thrown in there as well....


----------



## lintu

i never wanted a Christmas baby, not cos of the expense but I would have hated my birthday around Christmas growing up and everyone i know that has a Christmas birthday hates it, if we have to start again I wont be TTC if the birth would be around Christmas, but its just my bloody luck :hugs:

Yeahy Betty good luck for your scan hun, cant wait to see the pics :hugs:


----------



## MishC

Rach - You'll regret wishing for the dreaded sickness lol! FX for a girl for you though.

Lintu - My Brothers birthday is on Christmas day. When he was a kid he use to get presents in August and on christmas day! He was a lucky lad lol.


----------



## Teej

Well fingers crossed Rach that you start ferning in next day or so xxx

Im with you all on the Christmas baby being a no-no!! My dad was a Christmas eve baby and he hated that he always got joint birthday and Christmas prezzies lol bless him xx


----------



## Teej

Oh and something else i've noticed is that i'm still getting lots of niggly cramps but they seem a little higher to where I would normally get period cramps... hopefully this is a good sign!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lmfao I am such a knobhead!!!! Not next month lol I ment march cycle lol xxx cos this cycle runs into feb I keep thinking it's feb lol... So ok for feb bonking just nit march bonking lol xxx


----------



## Teej

hahaha... I hadn't even realised!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

I didn't till I was in bath and thought... You dick durrrrrrrr..... Lol


----------



## BettyBoop152

Aaaargh hate having a busy day :-( thanks for the well wishes! Soon as I get home after the scan I'll pop a piccie on and I'll even put on up if me xxxx

Hope your all ok feel like I missed loads this morning lol xx


----------



## Teej

Right then ladies.. I've decided i'm going to tell my family next month, i'm going up to see them for my sister's birthday and am going to get my sister an Auntie birthday card but want something really nice to write inside but my minds a blank... any idea's??? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I just gave my sister in law a card saying auntie for her birthday... 
And we just told em after we'd had scan when we knew everything was ok xxx


----------



## Teej

Yeah, I think it will prob just say 

Happy Birthday
Can't wait to meet you, love bump

Would be easier lol xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Great idea xx


----------



## lintu

aww cute thats a fab idea teej xx

Well girls its D-Day for me tomorrow, wish me luck. Your all on my list for updates ASAP, I think I may actually pray tonight, not done that in yrs :hugs:


----------



## lintu

and when I get my all clear tomorrow, i'm telling the world :happydance:


----------



## Isabel209

the old hag witch caught me........


----------



## BettyBoop152

I'll be thinking of you lintu xxxx I'll even say a prayer for you xxx

Awww Isabel that ugly :witch: 
You will have to buy some pre seed for when it's time to BD I've heard great things xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Good luck for tomorrow/today lintu hunny you and bean are in my prayers xxx 
Isabel so sorry she got you Hun xxx I know it's hard but keep on battling hunny xxx :hugs:


----------



## Teej

Lintu, good luck for today hun, keeping my fingers crossed xx

Isabel, so sorry she got you hun! Like katie said, try the preseed so many women swear by it xxx


----------



## lintu

bad news for me guys, been for my second scan this morning the gestational sac has grown but everything inside it hasnt :cry:

I am booked in for a D&C Monday :cry:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwwww lintu hunny xxx I am so sorry xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I am so gutted for you hunny xxx :cry: xxx


----------



## lintu

just wanna get it sorted now and get my cycle back, still a little in shock.

Chris taking me to my fave sushi bar sat :sadangel:


----------



## Teej

Oh Lintu, that is awful news hunny, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

I know hunny xxx I really feel for you xxx one thing I did to help me get through mc was to buy a plant my choice was a acer tree thing... They are pretty when it's summer...and every summer when there leaves come back I think of the children that could for some reason be with me xxx they are bigger tree things now just like the children would be xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Not be with me...


----------



## lintu

I'm going for a little star tattoo tomorrow, always said I wanted to get stars for my kids so im going to have a llittle one for my angel


----------



## Teej

Ahh hun that is an amazing idea!! I wish I had thought of doing something like that when I had my MC xx Thinking of you xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Lintu I am so sorry this is happening to you! Xxx I think your an amazing person xxxx


----------



## lintu

Aww thanx Betty xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Awwwww Lintu, 

I feel for you, I cant imadgine how you must feel, massive hugs for you and Chris, the star idea is a lovely idea honey, 

My thoughts are with you honey, chin up, enjoy your sushi, and like you say get yopur cycle back to normal, and try again chick, 

I have a tear in my eye as I write, xxxxxxx


----------



## lintu

I think my in laws are trying to finish me off, she's just rang to tell me that my SIL has been for her scan yesterday (everything is ok) would I like to come for tea to see it, is this woman for real!!!!!!!

Is she trying to get me sectioned, I'm barely hanging on as it is and she thought it might help WTF


----------



## lintu

Been back to EPU for my pre op taken a ruck of blood asked to check thyroid whilst they are doing them. 

I'm booked in for Monday at 8, they are going to send what's removed to the lab to see if they can see if anything was wrong :sadangel:


----------



## Rachie Rach

:cry: so very sad... And mil WTF is she playing at? I'd ask you hubby to have a word in her shell like and to tell her she's being an insensitive ****!!! Sorry to be so harsh but is this woman for real? Xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Lintu, I am so sorry. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## BettyBoop152

That's a very insensitive thing to do!! 
Hope your ok xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I don't think I am gonna ov this cycle!!! :(


----------



## princess.leah

Rise above it our lovely Lintu, 

But yes I think Rach is right about asking DH to have a "word in her shell" a very strong word in her shell. The nasty insensitive woman!! 

Chin up lovely, xx


----------



## Teej

Jeez... are some people for real!!! I think Rach has given the best advice about OH having words with her hun xx I feel for you so much at the minute xx

Aww Rach that's crap hun! saying that I didn't OV the month before I got my BFP so maybe next cycle will be your month!! I know it's not much consolation though xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

In a pissy mood anyway cos if bizarrely I am gonna ov (had partial ferns but no really ewcm) drew being a muppet so cannot be arsed wi him at mo lol it's like this morning tmi he woke me up and started playing and I had to go pee so I jumped up went to loo and as I was coming back into bedroom he walked out and said fine if ya dont want it!!!! Errrrmmmmm dickhead unless you wanted me to piss on ya crack on!!!! Arrrrrggggghhhhhh muppet!!!!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

I don't think I OV'd the month before my BFP coz I didn't get EWCM so maybe it's a good sign for next cycle Rach xxx


----------



## lintu

Rach huni iv never had EWCM, can't believe I have start all this again

Thanx guys :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

:hugs: lintu hunny xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

:hug:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Errrrrggggghhhhhh just got a letter from doc's cos they wanna stab me again (blood test lol) they want baseline bloods.... God knows why!!!! I am just a sodding human testing guinea pig!!!! Ffs!!!!


----------



## Elhaym

Aww Rach, sounds like you are having a time of it! When do you usually ov hun?


----------



## Rachie Rach

Cd20 so tomorrow... BUT.... I just bin to loo and I got ewcm...waaaaaaaaaaaa so hopefully maybe just maybe.....


----------



## Rachie Rach

How's you elhaym Hun? Xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Yay for EWCM! Make sure to BD just in case ;) I know you will anyway! LOL

I'm not too bad thanks, feeling much better than I was last month! OH and I are getting along great, we had a bit of a crappy time last month due to the whole 'might not want to TTC' thing. Now it seems we're just leaving it up to fate. I am 5 DPO and so bored of this 2ww, it's too early to feel anything yet so I am slowly driving myself up the wall. :haha:

How about you m'dear? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwwwww bless ya Hun xxx 
Yeah am good hub pissing me off every now and again but ok... Have decided that my spare room need revamping it's going to be the nursery so might just do it lol make it all neutral so could be ok for either sex.... :) might do it next week....


----------



## lintu

yeahy rach :happydance: I know how you feel you should see my arms after they took blood from me, they are black and blue :(

My tat is booked for next Friday, chris and I decided it was best to have it done after Monday :hugs: xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

It sucks I am sick of blood tests!!!! I don't mind being stabbed its just going there!!!! The doctors holds such bad memories there and it makes me freak out lol.... Oh well got me loopy pills to pick up so two birds, one stone xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

:cry::cry: oh good god...today is cd20 and i am hoping to see a lovely rise in myn temp tomorrow to tell me i have ovd!!!! but i doubt it...bd last night and this morning...gonna have some more tomorrow am...until that sodding rise...but tbh i cannot be arsed!!!! :blush::blush::blush:
if i ov later my lp is gonna be under 12 days!!! bugger....does anyone think i should give soy a whirl??? or not bother??? :shrug::shrug: ffs why is this so hard now....when i was younger all i had to do was look at hubby and i was up duff!!!! but now cycle 4 and still no sticky bean...yeah i know it can take a while but damn i'm getting impatient now!!! i wanna be big fat and preggo....NOW!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
Sorry to moan on...lol....:haha:


----------



## lintu

I debated soy for ages Hun, I bought some opened them and toy'd every mth I never got the balls to take them. 

The problem is that too much oestrogen can have the opposite effect, I decided that because I was regular I didn't want to f**k anything up :shrug: 

I would say read up on it all and decide what's best for you :hugs:


----------



## Elhaym

I agree with Lintu - IMO it is not a good idea to mess with hormones unless it's on advice from a doctor, as excess oestrogen can cause its own problems (the risk of some cancers increases, for example). Maybe ask your doc for advice? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well yeah thats what I though.... Why mess with something that ain't broken!!!.... Just have to see....


----------



## lintu

this is the info I found when I was researching Soy.

Soy deffo has the potential too, it's sold as a menopause aid, it works like Clomid. Soy foods contain phytoestrogens, literally meaning plant-derived estrogen. They act as antiestrogens, to reduce the activity of estrogen.

The soy isoflavones are an anti-estrogen - they make your body think its lacking estrogen and thus it increases it,stimulating follicle maturation and ovulation. It then creats hyperovulation, the problem is that if you have too much estrogen, the less likely you are going to ovulate and thus not get pregnant (birth control pills have high levels of Estrogen and this is how they work)

Thats what ultimatley made my decision :hugs:


----------



## MishC

Lintu - I'm so sorry to hear about the MC i can not imagine what you must be feeling right now. Your mil sounds like a complete idiot who needs a slap a to think before she speaks! I hope you're feeling better soon and good luck with the tattoo!

Rach - how come you have to have blood tests? Whoow on Ov-ing. I didn't ov this month but af is on it's way. There is a tiny bit of brown blood on the odd occasion when i wipe after a wee (tim)

Tammy - How are you feeling?


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey mish tbh I don't know why they want bloods?!!! They just want all baseline bloods doing??? So dunno if they want bloods that can have em.... Am past caring lol.... Xxx 
Hope your well sweet xxx


----------



## Elhaym

well 7 DPO and...... nothing really!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Guessing I have ov'd temp risen... Not hugely but it's gone up....


----------



## lintu

:hugs:


----------



## Elhaym

Rachie Rach said:


> Guessing I have ov'd temp risen... Not hugely but it's gone up....

Good stuff, hope you caught the eggy :thumbup:


----------



## Teej

Mish, im tired, bloated, feel sick and my boobs hurt and never been happier about it lol xx

Rach I really hope you've caught it this month hunny xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks Tammy but I doubt it x


----------



## lintu

Fingers x'd for you rach xx well peeps it's my D day tomorrow, wish me luck


----------



## MishC

Rach - Good to hear you ov-ed i have my fingers crossed for you.

Tammy - Good to hear you're feeling pretty crappy it's a great sign everythings well :)

Lintu - Good luck for tomorrow hunny.

Well AF came last night so i only had a 25 day cycle and i'm certain i dodn't ovulate. I'm so tired today its untrue i'm off to be at 9pm tonight in hope that i feel better timorrow.

fx my body sorts itself oyr next month.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Good Luck lintu hunny xxx i will be thinking about you darling xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Good luck for tomorrow lintu xxxx be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Teej

Good luck Lintu, hope all goes well, will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

temp gone back down...dont think i have ov'd....


----------



## Teej

Aww hun, it sucks not OVing, feels like a wasted month xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

It does feel like a wasted month... But having said that maybe cos of the chemical that's why??? X


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thinking of you lintu hunny xxx


----------



## Elhaym

My thoughts are with you Lintu :hugs:


----------



## Teej

Hey hope your all well... I'm so freaking annoyed at the min!! 

We decided to tell our closest friends last night, they are a married couple and my OH has been friends with them for about 20 years, well, we told them and Mrs B was really happy for us... Mr B (who has too many opinions of his own anyway) said nothing, I could tell he wasn't impressed, so when he went out for a fag, my OH went out to talk to him and Mr B turned around to my OH and said "soooo... she's pregnant - You gonna stay with her???" What a dick!!! He was looking at me like I had trapped OH not that we had made this decision together and been trying for 5 months... grrrrrr 

Sorry rant over xx


----------



## Elhaym

Wow, what an arse! Such an inappropriate thing to say! He sounds like a knob, if you don't mind me saying :D


----------



## Teej

Trust me I have called him worse!! OH told me when we got home and didn't think anything of it, he just saw it as Mr B being Mr B but it has annoyed me so much!!! He's supposed to be one of our best friends although in all honesty I never really thought much to him!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

I have one word "prick".... Sorry but what a knob WTF has it gotta do wi him? Nowt like making a pregnant woman worried!!!! 
I'd be annoyed to hunny xxx maybe he's jealous that you are preg and that his best mate will have some one else in his life that is more important than him!!!!


----------



## Teej

Well him and OH have biking holidays and he's been trying to convince OH to buy a campervan cause he has one and we can all go on holidays in them together... I think not!!! A campervan really isn't high on my list of priorities so I said I don't think we should get one, well... while I was away visiting family last time, he tried convince my OH to try and buy one without telling me, that way I couldn't say no!! He just tries his hardest to try and cause problems!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Mmmmm same word still running through my mind lol xxx


----------



## Teej

you and me both hun lol xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Some people are so rude!
Sure they speak with there arses lol xx


----------



## princess.leah

Who does this guy think he is?? 

What made him say or think that?? Were you in earshot or did OH tell you?? 

Wierd prick, xx


----------



## Teej

OH told me when we were home, Mr B is one of these guy's who doesn't give a shit about anyone else, his wife has been desperate for a baby for years, they have been NTNP for about 5 years now and nothing, she's now 38 and has had all tests but she is fine, Mr B won't even cum in a pot to be checked, it's beneath him... He's an arse!


----------



## princess.leah

Oh God, 

I pitty his wife, I know the kind you mean, although thankfully I dont know any well enough for them to matter, lol. 

Was a knob head, I'm guessing he is feeling that your OH is more of a man than him because he has not yet managed to reproduce, yet wont go for tests for the fear of the problem lying with him!!! Urrggghhh - Knob head, x


----------



## lintu

aww Teej huni, what a knob!! :hugs: to u and OH.

Well ladies for the first day in 8 weeks I feel like me, :happydance: it's over proberly shouldnt feel this happy but its a huge weight. I'm so proud of my little self, only cried once today and that is when i got to theatre and i just lost it big time, i got to hospital at 8, went down at 9 and was in recovery at 10.10 at mums by 14.30. Little bit of pain and discomfort but other than that I'm fine, think i'm all cried out. Chris just gave me a big hug and said yeahy i have my baby back i'v been really woried about you :hugs: bless him, he has been awesome xxxx

But let me fill you in on the latest instalment from my outlaws, make sure you are sat down this is a doozy, bearin mind when i got this i had been round from my GA about an hr!!

The girls at work have been gossiping and fishing for info as to whats going on, i went for a scan week and a half ago and havent been back, thats all they know, so this morning on facebook i put this

_To all the gossip hounds who insist on talking about me, I'm so sorry that your life is that f**king crap that you have to talk about mine, or at least what you think you know. Suggestion grow a set and talk to me if your that interested_

after putting this my mum (who took me to hospital) advised that OH nana & aunty send there love, now remember i have asked his mum to tell NO ONE!!! so naturally i flipped, txt chris who txt his mum who obviously went running to my SIL, who responded with the following, via facebook (this is what i got after surgery)
_
Well we're all sorry for caring, you've broke my mums heart, I hope you're f**king happy with yourself, Chris has a family too so stop being so selfish and grow up._

I have edited the sware words, this was followed by

_
That was from me, Jenny you stupid f**king bitch.
I dont want to know you, I don't want to have anything to do with you, you think the world revolves around your big fat face, go fuck yourself and leave my mum alone. We come from a family that cares about each other and talk to each other out of pure f**king concern, unlike you you selfish, heartless cow.
Go seek attention elsewhere you silly little girl _

again edited

OK so this family are supoosed to care, chris has a Sister, brother, nana, aunty, mum & dad all apparently know what is going on and not one of them has picked up the phone and asked if he is alright??

If the MIL had done as she was asked and respected our wishes she wouldnt have felt guilty and wouldnt have thought the status was about her, but if the cap fits.

Deffo trying to get me sectioned, sorry about the novel


----------



## BettyBoop152

Lintu I'm so glad you are feeling better! Onwards and upwards with the TTC! Your braver than me with everything you have been through that's for sure xxx

And as for the Family feud! Your right in what you have said and done! It's got to be one of the hardest times ever for you and Chris. As for Facebook if the cap fits indeed! Xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Lintu my lovely, been thinking of you today!! I'm pleased you are feeling better and back to normal as can be. Massive Hugs, xxx

OMG Lintu, 

What a strange and catty family!!! I cant belive people would stoop so low especially on facebook too, and as you say if the cap fits and all that. Eeeek I really cant get over it, rise above it honey, they sound a bit chavtastic, sorry if th're not. 

By the way if you or any of you other ladies want to add me on facebook feel free xx


----------



## lintu

i was starting to worry it was me that was wrong and everyone else normal!!! :haha:

deffo gonna get back on the wagon so to speak, PMA is being fixed firmly in place, going to give NTNP a go for a few and see what happens

:hugs: to everyone your all gems each and everyone of you xxxx


----------



## lintu

princess.leah said:


> By the way if you or any of you other ladies want to add me on facebook feel free its Leah Louise Kosepinar. xxx

I keep thinking that too, obviously wont mention TTC :hugs:

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/jill.yarwood


----------



## princess.leah

Defo not my love, 

They sound like right radgies!!! lol - a geordie term, xx


----------



## princess.leah

Honey, I cant find you facey, there is a prof pic of a Jill yarwood but she is more of less naked with hearts on her nipples?????? lol, if you can add me , xx


----------



## lintu

princess.leah said:


> Honey, I cant find you facey, there is a prof pic of a Jill yarwood but she is more of less naked with hearts on her nipples?????? lol, if you can add me , xx

erm yep thats not me :haha:


----------



## lintu

I'v added you huni, my maden name is Yarwood, married name is denton.

I know have to find the Jill Yarwood you found for Chris !


----------



## BettyBoop152

Ladies I'm Katie o'shaughnessy add away the whoe world knows I'm pregnant now anyway announced it yesterday xxxx


----------



## princess.leah

Yey facy friends, xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Lintu is your pic a bit orange looking! Xx


----------



## princess.leah

Betty, is that you Katie?? xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Yes it is Hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh my fucking god!!!! How the hell do you speak to them at all!!!! My gob dropped open!!! The heartless insensitive fuckers!!! Sorry bout the language but wtf!!!! 
On facy I am get ready.... Lady Rachael Sykes-Coates.... Lol xxx


----------



## lintu

No my pic is a snow drop, for some reason that link don't work :shrug: my name is now Jill Denton


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lmfao I sent a request to someone else lol xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Rachie Rach said:


> Lmfao I sent a request to someone else lol xxx

I nearly did! Lol added you ladies xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks for the add Katie hunny xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks for the add Jill xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Added you also Rach, xx


----------



## lintu

sorry tad confusing, :haha: lovin the scans ladies :hugs:

and yes rach love the button :winkwink: i'm sure the other person is very flattered, let me know if they add you :haha:

and leah if you don't mind me saying your hubby is a hotty!!!


----------



## lintu

Rachie Rach said:


> Thanks for the add Jill xxx

:haha: not a prob chix, I have 3 more people to offend :haha:


----------



## lintu

just figured to much discomfort sneezing really hurts :(


----------



## Rachie Rach

Belly button rocks!!!!! Lmfao ..... Have just been reading your offending stuff made me howl.... get em told lass xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Ha ha Lintu - Thanks, I dont really see it anymore, lol, after waking up with the monster for the last 7 years you tend not too, lol xxx


----------



## lintu

Rachie Rach said:


> Belly button rocks!!!!! Lmfao ..... Have just been reading your offending stuff made me howl.... get em told lass xxx

whats really good though, is I find it all rather funny now.

I kinda enjoy the fact that i obviously get to her :muaha:


----------



## lintu

princess.leah said:


> Ha ha Lintu - Thanks, I dont really see it anymore, lol, after waking up with the monster for the last 7 years you tend not too, lol xxx

ok ok rub it in, i wake up with my monster every day too cos chris goes to work early and my dog sneaks in for a cuddle :winkwink:


----------



## lintu

can you believe its just taken 3 goes to spell cute on bettys facey page! two aren't even close, Iv filled my boots with tea today im on a caffeine high :haha:


----------



## princess.leah

lintu said:


> princess.leah said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha Lintu - Thanks, I dont really see it anymore, lol, after waking up with the monster for the last 7 years you tend not too, lol xxx
> 
> ok ok rub it in, i wake up with my monster every day too cos chris goes to work early and my dog sneaks in for a cuddle :winkwink:Click to expand...


Awwww bless the pooch, my pooch just wakes me up at the crack of dawn wanting a little pittle, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Bless ya Jill did hospital give you any pain med's??? X


----------



## lintu

gave me IV paracetamol and said take the painkiller of you choice! (makes me sound like a dealer :haha:) 

had some paracetamol before, when they gave me IV before I requested Vodka!!


----------



## princess.leah

Get the voddy down you honey, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh bless ya xxx sodding paras what are the supposed to do.... I agree drink some voddy!!!! Xxx


----------



## lintu

:haha: that's Saturdays mission


----------



## princess.leah

You go out and enjoy honey. Have a few for me,. xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Bless ya xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Yaaay faceys! Ps your all beautiful btw xxx


----------



## Teej

Oh My God..... I missed sooo much last night lol.

Lintu hun i'm so pleased you are feeling better but am at a complete loss for words at your hubby's family!!! how insensitive can they be?? I suddenly don't feel so bad about my OH's mate's comment lol xx

I have gone through and added you all on facebook, I haven't yet announced about being pregnant tho xx


----------



## princess.leah

No worries Teej, 

We will keep the TTC / B&B a secret lol, xx

Its lush to actually put beautiful faces to names,xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks for the add Tammy xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Agreed keeping stum until the big announcement :) xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

No ov for me.... November baby.... Hopefully... :) xxx


----------



## princess.leah

How come honey, 

The month I got prego I didnt get the slightest line on an OPK!!! Thats how I thought I was out or not in the running, and voila, xx


----------



## Teej

It is great to put faces to names, I tell you guy's so much more than I tell others it's nice to be able to picture you all now :) xx

Rach, If you haven't got it this month hunny I really hope you catch it next month xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

My temp is very low Leah Hun :( and my cervix hasn't shifted from a medium to low position :(


----------



## Rachie Rach

See now that kind of shit on facebook wouldnt go down well at all lmfao xxx


----------



## Teej

LMFAO... hey you would get a few comments on your status if you did!!!


----------



## lintu

Ha ha could you imagine!


----------



## princess.leah

ha ha ha ha love it, I'm sure it would make a great read!! lol 

After we talk about CP, CM, Licking scopes, temping, pittling on sticks, bonking, etc, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

i know lol...they be dirty ones of my male friends...cos they are all pervs lol....


----------



## princess.leah

Nowt wrong with a bit of pervyness lol, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

what like my current status just for you ladies lol....


----------



## Rachie Rach

oh no leah i totally agree...cheers me up no end lol...


----------



## Teej

haha... just checked your status, will be interesting to see if anyone comments along the line of WTF??? lol xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

lmfao....someone will....they usually do lol...xx


----------



## lintu

Ha ha ha, tbh would only know if TTC themselves could always ask them if they are TTC if anyone asks you ;)


----------



## Rachie Rach

true...lol....no takers as yet....lmfao...


----------



## Rachie Rach

There you go.... My hubby's cousin lmfao.... X


----------



## Teej

hahaha, me thinks she is a little confused!! xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

It's great to put faces to names! And teej is right! I tell you guys far more than I tell my friends! Lol oh the joys eh xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Funny init... If a little cruel mwahahahaha


----------



## Elhaym

OMG leah, just saw you are almost at 3 months already! You're a third of the way there! :D


----------



## princess.leah

Hey Elhaym, 

I'm 13 weeks, so I'm 3 months 1 week!!! Wooooop wiooooop. Time is flying by, I need to start buying, hows you getting on honey?? Where you been chick?? xx


----------



## Elhaym

Aww, bet you'll have loads of fun buying, have you been looking at prams or anything yet?

I'm good thanks, feeling much more positive than last month, OH says we are just taking a 'what happens, happens' approach so NTNP again for the meantime! It's easy for him to be relaxed about it though, he doesn't have to symptom spot and wonder what every twinge is :haha: AF due in 6 days so we'll see! xx


----------



## princess.leah

Very true honey, 

Yes been looking at the most unpractical of prams etc, but gorgeous, however I think I best get the practicality cap on and look at things that will fit in a Corsa and not prams that I need a trailor for!! lol, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Not long till you'll feel baby moving now Leah.... It is an awesome feeling... Not so much when full term though xxx


----------



## princess.leah

I had a little flutter yesterday like as if a butterfly was in my knickers, and felt it once last week, my sis in laws sister said probs wind, but not like any wind feeling Ive ever had, lol, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Another low temp for me :( no ov this month... Cp really low and rock hard... Af due next week on my sodding birthday.... Groovy!!!!!


----------



## Teej

aww hun, I know it's no consolation but hopefully this cycle will be over soon and you can get back on track! I think next month is your's hunny xxx


----------



## Teej

Is it possible to feel sick and be so damn hungry!? Cause i am lol, keep having funny turns at night too, going really dizzy and feeling very sick, almost went over last night! Off to see if i can register at new doc's today, my current one is about 3 miles away and we have one almost on our door step, it's only a 5 min walk! I figured that may be a lot better if i need to get there and OH has the car.

How are the rest of you getting on xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yes Tammy it is totally normal xxx I was dizzy with all my boys very early on xxx and always starving lol xxx
Registering at a doc's closer by is a good move cos once your big fat and pregnant you may struggle to drive lol xxx 
Am a bit gutted that no ov this cycle but hey ho.... It'll happen when it happens xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

But I have a question.... Do y'all think I'll get af when she's due after no ov???


----------



## lintu

not sure rach huni, i dont know if i ovulated everytime during the last 12 mths cos i was hopeless at picking it up but i was always regular :shrug:

Tammy that was the norm for me hun, I was alway worse at night i used to laugh about having evening sickness, but the hunger was there from day one, its a crazy insatiable hunger! :hugs:

I'm feeling very empty today, its strange have been so good since the op on monday but today my bloat has finally gone and i look normal again but i feel very empty, the urge to be pregnant again is kinda wierd


----------



## Rachie Rach

:hugs: Jill Hun xxx


----------



## Teej

Thanks guy's, I feel a little more normal now.. well as normal as I get anyway lol xx

Rach, I didn't OV the month before getting BFP and I got AF as normal hun xx

Jill, I know how you feel hunny and it's horrible :hugs: will you get straight back to TTC?? xx


----------



## lintu

Well the plan is going to try NTNP until about June and see where that gets me, I'm sure I will be counting from first AF don't really know where I am at the moment. 

Need a new job now :hugs:


----------



## Elhaym

Afternoon everyone, hope you're all well! I'm not sure how I feel today - last night and today I'm sure I'm feeling very mild nausea, or is it just nerves as it's test day soon? Also boobs a LITTLE achey and twingey, but again nothing massively noticeable. I am 10 dpo today. Gah....

Are you doing anything nice for your birthday Rach? x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Got nowt planned for birthday... Never do.... I don't celebrate my birthdays tbh it's pointless.... I just make my kids birthdays special.... Xxx
I hope af does turn up as usual... Cannot be arsed wi waiting for that to show up lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Fingers crossed for ya elhaym xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Rachie Rach said:


> Fingers crossed for ya elhaym xxx

Thank you hunny :flower: 

I know what you mean about birthdays, they are a real non event really arent they? Got bored of mine after being a teenager :D Can't wait to have birthday parties for little uns in the future though!


----------



## Teej

Oh Elhaym, when are you going to test hun??? FXed this is your month xxx


----------



## Teej

Oh and i'm looking like a teenager again!! Normally this would be a great thing but in this case it's because i'm breaking out in spots!!! ggrrrrr!!!


----------



## Isabel209

hello ladies. didnt post for a while.... i got another BFN and i was feeling really upset. today i discovered that my best friend got a BFP and i was the last one to know... its so sad and frustrating.. i feel so much hurt... i am taking loads of fertility pills and medication to help my mucus but nothing is working .what is wrong with me? can i just conceive???


----------



## lintu

Aww Isabel hun :hugs: I tried with my CM and never really saw much of a change and I still caught huni. It's so frustrating but our time will come Hun just have to try and stay strong


----------



## lintu

aaarrrggghhh girls this is killing me, I am normally a come out swinging kinda girl.

I hate things dragging out i like to address things head on, say my bit have the fight and move on. It would seem that my outlaws work differently, were talking head in the sand different and i'm so wound up i'm like a bottle of pop.

can you believe that they have not addressed the issues of what went down Monday? i cant believe it how long are they are going to do this to Chris, they have totally ignored him, now I hate to make the first move when it's not my fault and i am 100% that this is not my doing but I dont see how anything is going to progress without someone being the grown up here!!

I have responded a 100 times to my SIL but never sent them, i refuse to lower myself and feel that its not me who has to justify my actions, but this is like waiting in the trenches knowing that the enemy are going to strike any moment (sorry little dramatic!!)

The longer they leave it that worse I'm going to get and i already hate them for doing this to him! 

Why cant i have him without all this crap that comes with it, there is no way they are even seeing my children


----------



## princess.leah

Awwww Lintu Honey, 

I agree, I cant have things dragging out either, I like to say my bit, and clear the air and hopefully get on. 

Although not your fault the outlaws may not know their faults and how they have upset you honey in the first place - if that makes sense, to us its common sense but in this world common sense it not very common!!!!!! 

Maybe you will have to make the first move for the sake of Chris, I would probs speak to Chris's mother first of all on her own meet for coffee or somthing and tell her exactally what you felt and how her actions upset you and try to sort this out from there, afterall they are Chris's family and life is too short babe, - however non of this was brough on by you!!!!!! - you are the better person and more the adult. 

Hope this makes sense and helps honey, xx


----------



## lintu

Yeah cheers huni, that's the point tho they are aware I rang to speak to his mum Monday afternoon after I felt a little better but she had gone to work so I spoke to his dad they are fully aware :shrug: just don't think they give a damn


----------



## Rachie Rach

I bet it would have been different if it was your sil???!!!! The bunch of heartless chuffs!!!! Do they not realise it was still a grandchild of theirs!!! 
I had as similar thing happen and now 11 years down the line I am still not talking to my family and I never will!!! My grandma died 2 or 3 years ago... We hadnt spoken at all... She never saw my middle and youngest kids.... My mum doesn't even know I've got Ben (youngest)... Some awful things were said about cam when he was born... Along the lines of she wished he'd died so I knew what pain and heartache was!!!! God knows why but she is just a sick twisted bitch who I cannot wait to see go in the ground!!!! 
It's hard Hun but I'd just remove myself from them... If Chris wants owt to do with them fair enough but they really couldn't careless about him if they didn't respect his wishes... Then to behave so badly when your angel was taken from you...

(sorry if any of that made no sense am ill and medicated up to busting!!!)


----------



## princess.leah

OMG, 

I've never had any experience of this, and I;m now beginning to understand when my best friend who is a lot older than me tells me I have the most fantastic family in the world. I just thought everyones families where great together. My family do everything for me, and if they thought they'd upset me in the tiniest way they would be devastated - but thats never happened. I cant belive some families are like this. My goodness I count my blessings each day, and I'll never take them for granted again. 

I cant beleive some people in real life could be nasty to such wonderful people such as yourselves - your all amazing and why someone wouldnt want you in their lives or want to hurt or upset you is beyond me!!! 

You ladies would enhance anyones life in so many ways, this is their loss, and as a life coach once said to me "dont surround yourself with anyone that does not enhance your own life in some way shape or form" !!!!!!!!!!! 

You ladies are lush, - dont forget that!!! xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I can totally sympathise with the ladies who have family trouble I've got my fair share of twisted members! You gotta remember that just because they are family you don't HAVE to speak to them!

You girls are amazing ALL of you and I've found a really nice bunch of friends xxxx


----------



## Teej

I am also so lucky to have a family that are amazing, we have our down points but if something is wrong we talk about it... it's normally between me and my sister lol, but we are also more like best friends than sisters!! As for OH's family, I am also very lucky there too, I get on so well with them, although I'm not too sure OH's mum has taken the news well... she hasn't congratulated me and won't tell OH's stepdad.. oops!! but I know she'll be ok once she get's her head around it and if not... tough!! 

I couldn't imagine what you are going through Jill, I feel for you so much as it must be an awful thing to have to go through and must drag you down so much, but, as Katie has said you don't have to talk to them, as awkward as that may be, you have enough going on in your life without having to cope with their crap!! You are an amazing person and don't let anyone else say otherwise hun xxx


----------



## lintu

Aww rach :hugs: I just didn't want Chris to be like that lifes too short I don't give a damn what they think of me I dont seek nor want there approval, I'm happy with me and Chris loves me and thats all that matters. 

But I'm like Leah my family are ace they gave there faults but they would do anything for me and I hate spineless people who don't address things. It's Chris they are hurting not me that just makes me hate them more, I always thought everyones family were the same but these people need sectioning xx

I agree with Betty I'm so glad iv found this thread you ladies are truly awesome xxxx

Rach hope your feeling better soon darlin and Leah going to take that advice from your life coach xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Feel like poop.... 

My hubby cannot understand how and why my family are evil but he has heard my mum saying evil stuff yo me and being nasty about my kids!!!! 
His family are lovely and I find it bizarre because I never experienced it in my life.... From a very young age my mum used to be nasty to me... I was never planned... She was told she couldn't have anymore kids after my brother because of complications she had... I was never hugged... never told I was loved basically never spoken to or acknowledged... The only person who cared about me was my grandad... I was always with him...
That more than like why I am so screwed up and have bipolar lol... 
My kids are my world I would never treat them how I was treated... I hug them and tell them I love them daily... But being boys they tell me to get off and stop being soppy lol xxx


----------



## Isabel209

Hello girls,

Just to let you know that I am going to be off BNB for a while.. I need time to relax and keep my mind off everything. i am trying to forget all about TTC. Please pray for me as I really need your prayers.

Sorry to hear that some of you are going through hard times TTC and other problems. I will promise you that you&#8217;ll all be in my prayers.

Rach, sorry to hear what you have been through.. Thank God that He gave you loving kids and husband. I am sure you can be a very good mother. Wish I can hug you.

Baby dust to all girls XXXXXX


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks Isabel Hun xxx 
You will be in my thoughts and prayers hunny xxx it is a good idea to take a step back xxx have some you time xxx much love to you darl xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I'll say lots of prayers for you Hun and hopefully time away will do you good xxx take care and see you soon xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

2nd temp rise but guessing it is down to being poorly.... But boobs starting to hurt and they hurt after ov so guessing I might have.... And I know I ain't bd'd enough!!!! Oh well never know.... So going by lp af due 14th.... Sodding valentines day....


----------



## Teej

Will be thinking of you Isabel hun xx take care of yourself xx

Rach, i didn't think i'd done enough when i got my BFP hun, we'd only dtd twice so you never know xxx FXed for you hun xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Or maybe it won't be? I keep looking at when we DTD around and I think we did it twice. 5 days before and 2 days after? You just never know with TTC I don't think you can ever be certain so stay positive xxx valentines day might bring you a perfect gift xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Maybe just maybe xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Fingers crossed for you Rach, it only takes one spermy, you never know :hugs:

I'm 12 DPO and still feeling eh - constipation a bit better (lovely!) but some heartburn and pains in abdomen. Pretty sure my body is just doing the whole 'Here, have every pregnancy symptom possible for a day until AF arrives' thing. :( 

Testing Monday, though I was thinking I may test Sunday morning as I'm going to see my mum and would be nice to have some good news for her on the offchance I get a BFP - aarrgh, need to not get hopes up though! :D


----------



## Teej

Ohh it all sounds very promising hun!! Make sure you post on here when you test, so hope you get your BFP xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Thanks hun! Could well be my body playing tricks, we shall see though! :D xx


----------



## lintu

Tattoo al done I love it, mik put another lil one next to it said it looked lonely and it didn't matter how many I had it still means the same bless him. Iv put my pic on facey, will put on here later when I'm home xxx

Good luck to everyone for this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

seen it hun...its lovely and i thought it ment mummy and angel baby...the big one being you...xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Don't scare it away but my temp gone north whoop whoop!!!! I knew I ov'd 3 days ago!!!! Got the mandatory sore boobs!!!! Still feel like shite though :( xxx but ya!!!! Af due valentines day!!!! Groovy!!!! Not holding out fir that :bfp: ;) ;) ;) lol


----------



## Teej

Rach I think there's a good chance hunny, FXed for you xx

Jill not seen it yet but it sounds lovely, will have a looksee in a bit, how you feeling now xx


----------



## lintu

Im getting there thanx Teej, had a bit of a wobble again this morning, just thought this was going to be my year and so far its been shite. meant to be going out tonight and i just really cant bring myself to go ATM.

I'm trying so hard to keep a PMA but im losing my grip again today, god how do people go through this several times, another will finish me off. Just really dont know what to do for the best, i just want to not feel like this anymore.

Strange how you go from gloriously happy to this in the blink of an eye.

Sorry girls im really trying to stay +, just not happening today


----------



## Elhaym

Rachie Rach said:


> Don't scare it away but my temp gone north whoop whoop!!!! I knew I ov'd 3 days ago!!!! Got the mandatory sore boobs!!!! Still feel like shite though :( xxx but ya!!!! Af due valentines day!!!! Groovy!!!! Not holding out fir that :bfp: ;) ;) ;) lol

Yay! Good luck! :D

My symptoms seem to have disappeared - no doubt AF will show and I'll feel silly for getting my hopes up again. :(

lintu, sorry you are having a low day. :hugs: it's entirely natural, please don't apologise. This thread is for venting xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks elhaym xxx

Jill hunny I know how you are feeling and how hurt and lost ya feel xxx when I had my miscarriages everytime I felt such a failure.... And that was soul destroying... But after each loss I got straight back on the horse and I have 3 big strapping healthy lads ( well 2 are one is a skinny mini lol :/ ) talking is the best medicine in this case...talk to Chris talk to your family about everything.... Come on here and talk rant whatever ya need to do.... We are all here to help each and everyone xxx and if you are still feeling not too groovy go to the doc's ask for something... Just to help you through it xxx ( here I go again wi cyber drug encouragement lol ) 
Go out with your friend tonight if you feel ready and up to it... Otherwise take a rain check... Remember booze has depressing effects... So while you'll feel good at one point in the blink of an eye you could be down there xxx 
Look at me rambling bollocks again xxx 
Am here for you hunny xxx


----------



## lintu

Thanx Rach huni, thats whay im concerned about tonight but i will be with people who dont know and i think chris needs the night out. Have already said im not going to drink much xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Bless ya darl xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Sick of sneezing now!!!! Day 3 of being sodding ill :(


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww a mate of mine just sent me her scan pics awwwwww baby xxx am dead jealous lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Ffs!!!!! Another friend of mine has just announced she's 11weeks today!!!!! Why can't I get up the duff???? Why???.....
Well 4dpo still ill and got bad cramps... And backache :( temp still up but not high... X


----------



## lintu

awww rach huni :hugs:

I went out last night and had an awsome much needed night out.

My bleeding stoped yesterday, 7 days after ERPC.

So we DTD twice this morning making up for the lack of sex drive whilst pregnant, just pounced again for DH to stop half way through cos i'm bleeding again aaaarrrrrggggghhhhhhh thought i was getting back to normal.

Going to do a HPT tomorrow, nurse recomended i do one in a week to see if its still showing positive


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww bless ya Jill hunny xxx glad you had a good night last night xxx lol at pouncing on your dh but I bet he wasn't complaining lol ;) xxx


----------



## lintu

certainly wasnt christened the kitchen worktops this morning :haha: :blush:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lmfao dirty girl xxx ;)


----------



## lintu

fun tho xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I bet it was you dirty girl ;) xxx hope you wiped it down afterwards ;) ;) ;) xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Hahaha! :rofl:


----------



## lintu

as it was Chris's fault, i made him do it :winkwink:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Errrrrggggghhhhhh lmfao xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Sounds great to me Jill wish I could get on the worktop to DTD lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Getting fed up now!!!!! Am so sodding bored of this now!!!!! Waiting always sodding waiting!!!!! Blah blah blah.... IOC you haven't guessed I am fed up lol.... 
5dpo.... Still got cold.... Still got cramps... Still pissed off that I am sodding waiting... Lol


----------



## lintu

I know how you feel hun, I feel like I'm in limbo waiting for my body to sort itself out :cry: and to top it all of I have to go back to work today. Don't want to but it can't sit around feeling sorry for myself forever, need to get some normality back. 

I'd like my lil bean back instead tho, have to test this morning and stupidly even though I know it should be negative I'm dreading seeing it :cry:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww bless ya Jill Hun xxx it has to be done though xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Eeeeeee Ladies, 

I wish I had the drive to jump on the work tops!! lol, - Good for you Jill,

Awww poor you Rachw ith that cold, - I'm getting cold I think my throat is killing this morning, and I feel like I been hit by a bus!! Got no energy at all,. xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Had sore throat for 5 sodding days now :( it's drivin me bonkers!!!!


----------



## Teej

LMAO Jill, loving it - my sex drive has died at the min, just so tired and feeling sick and dizzy all the time, OH's sex drive seem's to have rocketed tho!! ggrrr lol

Rach, sorry to hear your still feeling shitty hun!! FXed it's all for the right reasons xx


----------



## lintu

oh my god this morning was the hardest thing ever. 

I did another test and its still + this is going to drive me insane, the nurse said to do one a week until i get a negative. I was so prepaired for a negative that i was dreading it, had never even considered what would happen if i got a +, was that wound up that by the time i got to work I sat in the toilets for 30 mins crying, this is shite :cry:


----------



## Teej

Oh hun how awful for you, I really hope things get back on track for you as soon as possible as this must be making things so much harder to deal with :hugs: xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

awwwwwww jill hun xxx :hugs:


----------



## lintu

on a positive note, i'v just had a phone call offering me the job i had the interview for Thursday xxxx


new start


----------



## MishC

Lintu - Sorry to hear that i can't begin to imagine how you are feeling.

Tammy - How are you? How is the pregnancy going?

Rach - Not long until you test, i have my fingers crossed for you.

Wel i defo didn't ov last month, my cycle was only 25 days long. i have no idea how long this cycle will be and i don't think i hold out much hope. I'm on CD9 today so i'll be dtd tonight, tomorrow, wed, thur (morining) and then i have to wait until Sunday as i've got ot go away for a few days.


----------



## MishC

Lintu 0- What's the job doing?


----------



## Teej

Jill that's brilliant news hun, congrats :hugs: like you say a new start... hopefully the sign of things to come xx

Mish, i'm great thanks :) still can't quite believe it!! and other than being soo tired, constantly hungry, feeling sick morning noon and night and really dizzy with it i'm on cloud nine lol. Just can't wait to see peanut (OH's nick name for buba lol) on the scan :) seem's ages away yet tho, will keep fingers crossed for you for this cycle hun, we need more BFP's xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Nice one Jill hunny xxx you taking it then? Xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Mishc- week today I am gonna test... That's if SHE hasnt shown!!!! Temp still up... But only 5dpo... A lot can happen in 7 days "/


----------



## lintu

Its a claims handler for an accident management company, basically what im doing now only for more money and hopefully a better company xx

Very excited, just waiting on my offer letter before handing in my notice. Anyone know how it works if i get pg again early into a new job?

hopefully that will take my mind of things and hurry it all up :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Dunno Hun xxx not worked since 2009 when I had my breakdown... Not bin near employment since.... My shrink doesn't think I am well enough to work lol xxx 
Sure someone on here is in the know darl xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Hi Jill,

It depends on the company I think, but generally if youve worked for the company for 6 months or more then you are entitled to soemthing from then ie: so many weeks at 90% of your wage, if yove worked for the company 6 months or less I think its just SSP which works out about £120 per week or soemthing like that. Thats the reason Ive stayed where I am at the moment. I get 18 weeks at 90% of my wage, including over time and bonus!!! wooo hooo, then I get 7 weeks holiday per year too to add to it, but after ive had baby I'm off 11 years is long enough!! lol, xx


----------



## princess.leah

Mind dont quote me on that chick, xx


----------



## lintu

im in a catch 22, i hate my job and have been trying to get something for about 18mths, just been nothing around.

i found out this company were recruiting when i was pg, then after the first scan on the friday i applied cos i thought i just cant stay where i am id rather stick pins in my eye, anyway I know have the choice of going to the new place and risking it, it would be perfect to take my mid off getting pg again or i could stay where i am and hope i get pg again soon :shrug:

typical cos if i take the new job im going to get caught straight away :shrug:


----------



## princess.leah

Totally in catch 22 honey, 

I would probs go for the new job, and then if you fall straight away you will be over the moon that perhaps the money side of things wont matter much, but at least you will be having a fresh start with a new job etc, and on the other hand you could stay where you are for security and financial reasons and then with the stress and upset of a old place could it may not happen for a while honey, 

You have to do what is right for you chick, life is what happens when you start making other plans chick, xxxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hun if you get pregnant your not legally obliged to tell the new employer till 15 weeks before your due date.... So if they have a 3 month probation period and you get pregnant just keep it to yourself till you start showing which could be anything up to 16 weeks! And Leah is right with the pay Hun xxx
Congrats on the new start it's a new door to open for you xxx


----------



## lintu

Thanx guys, yeah Leah your right as long as I've been there 26 weeks 15 weeks before baba is due yeahy looks like pasture new for me :happydance: 

Hows everyone doing?? Teej hope yournkt too rough chix rach hope your feeling better, whn you testing. It's all very exciting


----------



## Teej

Hey hun, so pleased things are looking up for you :hugs: i'm not too bad, I seem to kinda have the sickness under control, the problem is it means constantly eating!! I have a huge appetite at the min and have gone from 2 slimfasts a day and a main meal (was on diet before BFP and lost 4 and a half stone) to being constantly hungry and having to eat a little something every hour which sounds fab but the weight is starting to pile on already :cry: I only have to look at a bar of chocolate and my hips double in size so actually eating as often as I am is gonna make me the size of a house!! I don't actually eat that much chocolate but I think the addition to loads of bread is really pilling it on, I'm off of cerial, it just churns my stomach so eating toast or crumpets for breakfast and a sandwich for my lunch then a main meal with nibbley bit's inbetween... just so worried about putting loads of weight back on after working so hard to lose it... aarrggggg!! 
Other wise i'm great lol just really tired xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi Jill no darl not better still feel shocking... Sorted kids out this morning and went back to bed :( xxx am testing valentines day "/ if she's not shown up by then.... I'd love to hold out and not test till a week late but I know wouldnt happen.... Xxx 
Glad to hear your moving onto pastures new darl xxx 
Tammy- I know what you mean about being hungry all the time... But try and curb it Hun I made the fatal error of eating too much and I was HUGE lol.... Try fruit....especially when you get the coco crave lol xxx


----------



## Teej

That's one of my problems, i've gone right off of fruit!! although I had a banana today and was ok with that so will have to stick with them I think lol xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Bananas are great for when your pregnant I've had 1 a day but be careful if you constipated just have some fresh orange juice xx


----------



## Teej

Im drinking fresh fruit juice anyway with going off of fruit, need to get my five a day somehow lol, loving broccoli and cabbage at the min tho!! gonna have steak and a big pile of veg for dinner... nom nom nom :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Mmmmmmm big birra steak lol xxx oh I reyt fancy that nar lol xxx (bloody hell that was very yorkshire lol) xxx


----------



## lintu

yeah teej, i over faced with the fruit and then couldnt stand it, i swoped it for inocent drinks :happydance:

I thought i was lucky, till i got to 7/8 weeks then it really kicked in :hugs:

I took a tub of bran flakes to work and nibbled through the day.

Handed my ntice in today, my line manager cried, bless. Really going to miss the team but i need to look after myself for a while and take my mind of TTC and concentrate on healing, Chris obvioulsy thinks he needs it took, I came in last night and he had been burning my white sage :hugs:

Very excited and scared about my new job, iv been here for 6 years :sick:


----------



## Rachie Rach

You'll be fine Jill hunny its always scary when you go to something new xxx


----------



## Teej

You have done the right thing for you Jill and everything will be great!! I'm sure everything will just fall into place for you now hun xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Jill you should be really proud of yourself your life is what you make it and I recon you will get PG straight away and it not be an issue with work xxx


----------



## lintu

:cry: ive just opened my emails to be greated with a congratulations your 10 weeks pregnant email off bounty :cry: note to self must get them stopped


----------



## BettyBoop152

Aww hun :hugs: Somebody else put a post about this in first tri if you have given them your details they may send things in the post so ya might want to call them?


----------



## Rachie Rach

My temp still up... Still feeling ill... But not as bad now lol x


----------



## Teej

Looking at your temps hun and they look fab!! Lets hope they stay up xx


----------



## Teej

grrr.... getting some uncomfortable pains in my stomach, not too bad that i'm doubled over but I haven't had them before now, just called my doc's to get an appointment and they've told me to phone back at 3 and they will book one then!!! I said that i'm pregnant and told her about the pains and she just said "that's ok, i'll book you in when you call back at 3" great i'll just sit here and worry for 2 hours... thanks for that!!! 

sorry, rant over...


----------



## Rachie Rach

Sodding doctors!!!! Try not to worry Tammy Hun xxx if you are really worried phone hospital and ask for early preg unit and speak to the midwives on there Hun xxx let us know how ya get on hunny xxx


----------



## Teej

Thanks hun, waiting it out at the min, it's not getting any worse so hopefully it's nothing to worry about but just a little paranoid after previous MC xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

That's understandable hunny xxx


----------



## Teej

well phoned back and got an appointment at 4:40... so much for setting my mind at ease!! I do hope I don't end up regretting changing DR's!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

I'd get number for early preg unit at your local hospital Hun xxx they will have better idea over a doc xxx


----------



## Teej

Just tried them... they finished at 1pm so just told me to see gp lol xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh ffs that's shocking!!! Donny hospitals it open all day and night I believe (it's been a while lmfao so think it is "/) not ling now anyways chuck xxx you'll be fine I feel she'll be ok.... Don't ask where she'll come from.... Lol xxx


----------



## Teej

lol thanks hun... I would love a girl so hopefully that's a sign!! xx

I've just got back from doc's and she said all looks good but booked me in for an early scan Friday morning just to make sure, the pain seem's to have eased a bit but still there, she said it may just be a bad cramping pain - if that makes sense!! xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh lovely Hun xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I had period like cramps for weeks hun so try not to worry too much xx


----------



## Teej

I've been getting those too for weeks but this just feel's different, feeling a little better than i was just very tired now xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Snap I am quite drained.... And I had a nap lol... Feeling really bloated had to unbutton me jeans lol.... Xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

:( well I've just turned 31 :( 4 day til af due.... Groovy!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Happy Birthday Rach have a fab day xxx


----------



## Teej

lol join the club hun, although i'll be 32 in a few months :( 

Happy birthday hun, hope you have a fab day and start to feel better, FXed af stay's away xxx


----------



## lintu

Happy birthday rach xxx


----------



## Teej

Hey Jill, how are you feeling now hun? Are the outlaw's behaving any better? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Happy Birthday Rach!! xx

Teej - I;m sure all will be fine and dandy!! I had cramping and spotting, and all was fine, 

Relax and try not to worry, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Damn I am so tired today!!! 
Just picked kids up from school and now gonna have a lie down in bed gonna watch silence of the lambs.... While the play on ps3.... Yawn...


----------



## Rachie Rach

Damn I am so tired today!!! 
Just picked kids up from school and now gonna have a lie down in bed gonna watch silence of the lambs.... While the play on ps3.... Yawn...


----------



## lintu

I'm ok teej hun thanx, still very up and down, trying to keep my spirits up.

As for the outlaws I don't know, haven't seen or heard from the :shrug: not that I give a damn had a long convo with chris's auntie and she confirmed they are bonkers and get way to involved, she said to ignore them and not to tell them anything, so that's what I'm doing xx

When you going for your scan, good look I'm sure ecerything will be fine xx

We actually managed to DTD last night, although I'm spotting again today. Feel like I'm in limbo with my cycle it's doing my head in aaaarrrrgggghhhhhh


----------



## lintu

whoop whoop ladies, I have sore booblies :happydance:

dont know what it means :shrug: could be OV or AF or any number of things but it does mean im getting back to normal and that can only be a good thing :happydance:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay for sore boobies :happydance: mine are burning!!!! But not getting hopes up .... Cannot be bothered.... If it happens great.... But it's not gonna... Xxx (in a mood if ya ain't guessed lol)


----------



## BettyBoop152

Yay for sore boobies xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Temp drop today... Not much.... And got cold again...


----------



## Teej

Jill, at least his auntie is ok, and from the sounds of it has given you some sound advice lol. Hopefully the sore boobs are a good sign and things are back on track for you xxx

Rach, that's looing good hun!! FXed that it's imp dip!!! xxx

I had my scan this morning and peanut has a strong and healthy heartbeat :happydance::happydance::happydance: too soon to hear it but you could clearly see it, I have a small cyst too which may explain a bit of the pain but it's nothing o worry about, am now on :cloud9:


----------



## lintu

aww huni, that is sooo good :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww bless Tammy sooooo pleased for ya darl xxx 
Been in bed all morning feel shocking again :( was an emotional wreck last night :( so was tossing and turning and not great sleep so that temp could be off....


----------



## BettyBoop152

Awww tammy that's fantastic babe! I was gonna say you might have a cyst because mine gave me lots of pain at the beginning mine is still quite large as when they thought it ruptured it obviously didn't either that or it's grown back?

So happy for you xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Bluh I feel sick.... Actual nausea...and dizzy and shaky... Not getting hopes up!!!!! 9dpo 3 days til af due... No cramping like usual... Might test tomorrow.... Talk me outta it please!!!! Lol xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I would wait till Sunday Hun that way you will be 11 dpo better than getting a BFN when it just might be too early xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks Hun xxx I know your right xxx


----------



## Teej

I know how hard it is to wait hun but try to hold out another day or 2 if you can, I got a negative at 11 dpo then pos at 13 xxxx


----------



## princess.leah

Teej, - Glad all is well, itssoo amazing to see he littl heart beating blob on he screen,its quite emotional seeng it a 12 weeks, especially when youvesee how muc its grown in such a short space of time. xx

Rac - looking good are you tickers incorrect, as they sayingyour on CD1 today??xx 

Woop woop for sore boobaloobas Lintu - gt to be a good sign.xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Countdown to pregnancy is going on my normal cycle of 31 days... But ov'd late so af/cd1 due valentines day xxx


----------



## lintu

Fingers x'd rach xxxxxx yeah leave till bout 11dpo :hugs: 

My CP is really high also :shrug: only had a lil bit o brown yesterday so DTD last night and then get fresh pink blood aaarrrrgggghhhh I bet it's going to be like this now till my AF shows stupid body!! Oh well just have to make most of the days I'm not bleeding ;) going to do another test tomorrow, not a good idea to do em on a Monday, not after last week :cry: but hayho at least it's sunny today


----------



## BettyBoop152

Lintu you are at your most fertile now so your doing the right thing I've heard so many women on here have MC's then go on to have healthy PG's straight away!
There is one lady in first tri who got PG 16 days after her MC and is now going into second tri xxxxxx stay positive hun xxxxx

Rach I've got a good feeling about this month for you xxx

Pinga as Teej put sometimes testing too early can get a BFN so stay positive xxx


----------



## lintu

heard a couple of mixed things with regards most fertile or not :shrug:

trying so hard to not jump straight back on the band wagon, but its really hard the urge is unreal.

pinga my first + was at 12 DPO and was really faint, good luck huni PMA :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Damn I am so frigging tired!!!!


----------



## Teej

Hey ladies, how are you all doing today? I feel rough... Big time! My head is killing me and I almost passed out in Asda today, only thing that stopped me was a shelf that i grabbed! Just laying here feeling sorry for myself now lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww hugs Tammy love xxx I was always dizzy at the start of each pregnancy... It went quite quick though xxx


----------



## Teej

Thanks hun, starting to feel a little better but didn't sleep at all well last night which hasn't helped, hopefully slep like a log tonight tho lol, how you feeling now hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Knackered, headache, thirsy, bunged up, achey, hungry the list is endless Hun lol xxx


----------



## Teej

ohhh... Sounds like me the week I got my BFP hunny xx FXed xx


----------



## Teej

Oh and your chart is looking fab!!! xxx


----------



## lintu

How bloody annoying, another test two weeks after and still :bfp: arrrgggghhhhh


----------



## BettyBoop152

Are you sure it should still be BFP 2 weeks later I thought HCG came out of your system quicker than it goes up? Have you thought about going to the Doctors hun xxx


----------



## lintu

Been doing some research, the further along you are the linger it takes it can be up to 6 weeks :growlmad:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Ah I see maybe wait a bit longer till you test again you don't want to keep upsetting yourself xxxxx massive hug xxxxxx


----------



## lintu

cheers huni xxx just following what the nurses told me to do.

I think i just get frustrated with myself, feel like im in bloody limbo, think if i knew where i was upto cycle wise i could at least have something to go on, at the moment all i have is sore booblies, and crampy twingy feelings in my lower ab.

Everything iv read says not to read anything into anything untill your first bleed cos it's just my body rebooting, and untill my first bleed my hormone levels wont be normal and i wont have gone through a normal cycle :shrug: guess its just a waiting game


----------



## Rachie Rach

they are like sodding pringles are hpts...once you start you cannot stop...afternoon hpt....:blush::blush::haha::haha:
 



Attached Files:







11Dpo Aft#.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rachie Rach

Temp drop the bitch is a coming!!! Getting really hacked off now!!! :(


----------



## Teej

your still above the coverline hunny!! FXed it stays there, have you tested again with fmu?? xxx


----------



## Teej

Hope you had a fab weekend :) I had the joy of a big family meal as it was the MIL's birthday, she cooked for 14 of us and it's normally a fantastic meal but i'm sure she's out to get me - she's not overly happy that me and OH are having a baby and she served up beef for dinner and I swear to god it moo'ed as I poked it!! I don't normally eat rare beef anyway but obviously being pregnant it's a big no-no, she looked a little peeved that I left the half a plate of bloody meat :sick:

Anyway that aside it was good, OH is taking me out for a meal tonight :) were out tomorrow night for another family meal (will see if MIL really is gunning for me lol) Wednesday OH is out "telling the boys" (translates to - were gonna have a few celebratory drinks and poss a cigar - OH quit smoking over a year ago lol) and I have a friend coming round to eat cakes :) then Thursday is our anniversary so were off to Paris and back on Sunday, I haven't got to cook a meal all week... it's fab lol xxx


----------



## lintu

Aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhh when is my body going to sort itself out, I have never had this many spots, fucking stupid progesterone!!

But on a plus note not bleed since Friday and my boobs are killing me, altho still not as bad as when I was PG


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww nice one Tammy love I love Paris... But cannot go up Eiffel tower it scares the shit outta me lol we got half way up and I freaked lol xxx 
Test this am was fmu... Not holding much hope tbh... We shall see xxx


----------



## Teej

Aww Jill it's awful that it's taking so long to sort out hun!! hopefully the bleeding will stay at bay now for a while xx

Rach... what was the result of fmu hun???? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

yeah tammy fmu...xx
Posted a pic in test section xxx


----------



## Teej

Have just had a looksee and can kinda see a V faint line hun!! FXed it's the start of your BFP hunny xxxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

fx but still not hopeful lol...
yesterdays and day before are also on preg test section...xx


----------



## Teej

Well make sure you do a fmu tomorrow and stick it in there too... dying to see results lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

will do hun xxx


----------



## Teej

I don't know if it's a pregnancy thing but I keep just wheezing!! I'm an asthmatic and normally not too bad but every now and then at the min I have to take my inhaler, im just sitting on the sofa looking online and I suddenly started wheezing.... very odd xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

i also had that when i was preg with the boys...only gets worse i'm afraid hun xxx sorwee xxx


----------



## Teej

ahhhh crap!!! lol, hey ho... will all be worth it in the end lol xx


----------



## lintu

I was wheezy at the beginning but it settled down, I'm also asthmatic xx


----------



## Teej

It's very odd, I wouldn't have thought it would have affected it but certainly seems to!!


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies, everyone OK? :D

Rach I will go look at your test pic!

I am back with fresh PMA for this cycle! CD 8 and have been BDing in earnest, got some robitussin to help with CM this time too. :thumbup:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Wb elhaym xxx


----------



## Teej

Hey Elhaym, glad to see your thinking positive hun, FXed this is your cycle xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Hey Ladies, 

How are we all doing?? 

Rach - Cant wait to see your next test pics!!! fingers crossed!! 

Hows everyone else doing??xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Am looking forward to peeing on a stick in the morning lol xxx fear not pics will be uploaded asap xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

How are you and bump Leah? Xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

:witch: got me... :( bummer... November baby... Or as I think... Them upstairs want me to have a 2012 baby!!! Was a long shot this month anyway... Ovd late and little to no bding...


----------



## Rachie Rach

Pissed off that my last cycle has gone up to 37 days from 31/32 arrrrrgggghhhh I know on average it is still only 33 days but Jesus (sorry).... Something also dawned on me... After my miscarriage in 2006 I never got a anti d jab (I'm resus neg) so maybe that's why I could be having problems??? Maybe my body is rejecting any eggy??? Mmmmmm gonna phone doc's in morning... See what they think!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

So sorry to hear she got you Rach xxx


----------



## Teej

Oh hunny, sorry to hear she got you, was certain you'd caught it this month xx going to the doc's is a good idea, FXed there's something that they can do to help xxx


----------



## Teej

Well, OH took me to our fave chinese reasturant last night and it was lovely.... Appart from the fact that peanut has decided to make anything with the slightest hint of ginger in it taste like soap... Great lol, had a mouthfull of chicken and it was not good... Very nearly threw it up at the table :( but other than not being able to eat much we had a lovely night :) just still feeling rough today, my stomach is less than impressed xxx

Did you all have a lovely valentines xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks guys am ok about it... Like I said it was a long shot this month... Xxx


----------



## lintu

:hugs: rach looks like me and you will be in the labour ward in November xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Aye hope so Jill Hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Super tired today.... Yawn.... Af nearly finished.... What is it with the super quick periods??? It very random this is the 3rd month now!!!


----------



## Teej

Funnily enough hun, my periods use to be 4-5 days, then once I hit 30 they seemed to shorten to about 3 days!?!?! very strange!!!

Hopefully once she goes you'll start to feel a bit better hun xxx


----------



## lintu

mine were never really that full on :hugs: 

Iv been feeling really spaced out and dizzy today :shrug: think i need a sugar rush :happydance:

3rd of no bleed whoop whoop starting to feel normal again, altho a little dizzy :haha:!!


----------



## Teej

Hey ladies, hope your all well. 
Lintu - a sugar rush is always a great idea :) 

Well I prob won't be on here now until Sunday / Monday as were off at 5:30am, still trying to work out a way for OH to get me into the car and tuck me in my duvet without waking me :shrug: hopefully the excitement will wake me up a bit lol, have been sooo tired and struggle to get up at the min.

Good luck and much love to all xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Have a nice time Tammy hunny xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry not been here much, just popping in and out. 

Rach - soo sorry to hear that the witch got you this month!! Onwards and upwards for this comming cycle chick - you will get there, I know how disheartening it can be, waiting trying and waiting and trying, 3 years of it and we got there eventually. everything corssed for you my love, xx

Lintu - good news on the no bleeding, and hope your feeling positive to try again, and get that BFP!!! xx

Teej, Have a lovely time while your away, I know the feeling of the everything tatsing like soap!!! yakkky, xx

Hows everyone else getting on, do we have anymore weired and wonderful TTC things going on this cycle? xx


----------



## lintu

Hiya Leah, yeah I was doing really well till yesterday and I feel like iv taken a massive leap backwards! Gone home from work today on a real downer, goin Drs tomorrow want her to check my hormone levels I'm all over the show I think im worse cos I can't pull myself together and that's not like me :( I just sat and cried that I wanted my baby back last night :cry:


----------



## lintu

guys, thanx for everything over the past few weeks you have all been fab.

But i'm not going to be around for a while, i need to give myself a break you all have me on facebook. Take care everyone and i will see you in a mth or two when im functioning better xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Take care Jill will keep in touch on facebook xx lots of love and keep smiling xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Take care Jill will keep in touch on facebook xx lots of love and keep smiling xxx


----------



## Elhaym

take care of yourself hun :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww Jill hunny xxx gonna miss ya darl xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Take care Jill honey, will be lovely to see you back soon when your feeling better, xxx


----------



## Elhaym

How's tricks ladies? I'm in and out of here like a jack-in-the-box, I know! I hate the wait for ov so I usually try and avoid TTC talk then and take my mind off it - until the 2ww starts :haha:

I'm CD14 and waiting for ov around Wednesday - have sort of adopted the SMEP plan this month so BDing like a madwoman! xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi elhaym I've not been on much either giving myself a mini break from ttc talk also xxx plus ive been too exhausted to do anything... Sleeping for England lol....not due to ov till march so just chillaxing....
Glad to hear your well Hun xxx 
Hope everyone else is ok??? Xxx


----------



## Teej

Hey everyone, sorry to see things are not great for everyone :( just hope you all start to feel better/happier soon xxx

Elhaym, good luck hun, hopefully you'll catch that :spermy: this month xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey ladies not been round much been lurking....lol...tammy i have 3 preg friends at the mo and they all showed me there scans and going by the nub thing i have got 2 right one to go...so just post scan pics on here and i'll have a look....i wont be 100% but if pic is good enough i say approx 80% right xxx 
Been having a random time lately....was bored few days ago and poas and i got yet again a faint pos...bear in mind i was the cd9!!! day after poas again...faint line little darker...well poas stick today and anyways been to docs today regarding these "lines" and afs and she was puzzled...so seeing the gyn doc at my surgery on monday....also my temps haven't gone to post ov temps....been doing both vag temp and oral temps lol...(seperate thermometer lmfao before you go errrgggggghhhhhh lmfao) vag temps are higher but my oral temps are still above what would be my coverline for last cycle.....they haven't dropped below once....RANDOM....i asked about my scan results i had back last year july/august and she said they were 100% normal....cos i was thinking maybe pcos dunno why just was and she said it was doubtful cos i was regular which i am...all be it light and short...so here we go again getting stabbed, prodded and poked to buggery....lol....btw my last lot of baseline blood came back normal...thyroid normal everything NORMAL!!!!!!! arrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhh lmfao....
Glad everyone is ok and all the ladies wi bumps are groovy xxx cannot believe we've got 2nd trimester ladies already!!!! times flying by!!!!


----------



## lintu

hi guys, thought i would check in xx

Iv had a mega + week with my lil self, it helps that I have two days left in my old job then a week holiday and i start my new job on the 9th March :happydance:

still nothing to report at my end, the odd lil bit of brown when i wipe but thats only like once a day and not every day. Had some blood taken last friday to test my thyroid levels and my hormone and HGC levels as the Dr didnt think i should still be getting :bfp: she said if im still getting :bfp: this weekend then i have to go back for more bloods to check the HGC is going down, if not have to go for a scan :shrug:

So still a little in limbo with everything but mentally deffo better xxx just need the outlaws to fall off the face of the earth now :haha:

Teej cant believe your 8 weeks already, it seemed to drag when i was in my 1st tri but seems to have flown by for you xx


----------



## Teej

lol, trust me hun it feel's like it's flying by for everyone else for me too, feel's like ilve got forever to wait till my 12 week scan lol.
Glad you are feeling more positive hun, I just really can't believe your still having outlaw problems?!?! What on earth is wrong with them??? xx

Rach, really hope you get an answer soon hun, must be so frustrating and confusing keep seeing bfp's... You never know, it's nit impossible that you are!! Good luck hun xx

I had my midwife app yesterday and all is great other than low blood pressure and they couldn't get the blood's they need so gotta go back next week for more blood's to be done. OH is being soo sweet, he has bought me a subscription to Mother and Baby magazine cause he know's i like to read about everything lol xx


----------



## lintu

whoop whoop never thought id be so happy and at the same time so sorry to see a :bfn: but it means my body is now healing bring on my next :bfp: lets hope this one goes to term


----------



## Teej

Oh hun that's (kinda) great news, glad your body is starting to sort itself out xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwwww Jill yay so pleased for you hunny xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

it is confusing but i have got used to my body being random...hopefully gyn doc will have some answers on monday....:wacko:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Glad you got a BFN Jill you can start healing and prepare for next time xxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok and Rach hopefully the docs can sort out the issues your having xxxxx


----------



## Teej

Oh My God!!! 

I have been finding my bra's really tight and uncomfy at the min so I went to the shop to see about getting another one.... I have already gone from an E cup to an F cup :wacko: OH is loving it but they are so sore I can't put any pressure on them, even struggling to get comfy in bed now!!


----------



## lintu

right this is officially shit, drs just rang i know have an infection, god will this never end!!!!!!!!! 

how did you get on Rach


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh hugs Jill xxx 
The doc thinks I might have high prolactin... So gotta have bloods done in morning!!!! :( he's checking my thyroid again as well!!!! Been reading up about high prolactin levels and tbh I don't think they are.... Cos I am ovulating and still having periods so don't think it's that!!!! He said not to worry about the fact that my af's are so short... He said if I'd still not caught on after 12 months then they'd investigate.... He thinks my meds might have something to do with it.... But to speak wi shrink to see if he thinks it could be??!!! WTF... 
On a plus side I am having MAJOR stabbing pains on my left side... Ov is due on cd 20-24 so in my mind I'm thinking no but it feels like ov pains!!! Waaaaaaa if it is.... We'll have to see why me temps do... But tbh I don't think it is cos my cervix isn't high or soft... It's midway and not quite soft as yet!!!! It's open though lol....


----------



## Rachie Rach

No temp rise this am... So maybe not... Am hungry and thirsty blood tests at 11.05am... I just wanna drink :(


----------



## princess.leah

Hey Ladies, 

Just popping back in!! How is everyone??

Jill - Sorry to hear about your infection chick, hope everything clears up soon and your back fighting fit!!! Biggg hugsss, xx

Rach - Poor you honey, do you have to wait another 12 months from now before they investegate?? Hope all comes good for you soon honey, 

Hows the rest of the ladies getting on, on here?? xxx

xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

No Leah 12 months since when I started xxx 
Well I am really pissed off!!!! When I was diagnosed wi bipolar back in 2009 my shrink told me to claim for dla (disability living allowance) which I did... And I get middle rate care and lower mobility... Well anyway I got a letter saying they are investigating my claim cos someone has told em I'm not entitled to it!!!! WTF they made the decision not me!!!! They awarded it not me!!!! So had to fill in all the forms again which took me 5 and a half hours!!!! With everything that I have to go through everyday... What I think when I'm depressed what happens when im manic!!!! I hate having to drag up how I am feeling for some random stranger.... Last time I held back on somethings but this time I thought you wanna know fine you shall know!!!! So I hope the person who reads it gets nightmares just like I get every day of my life!!!! 
I know who it was that has done it and I know why!!!! Cos she hasn't been given it she thinks I shouldn't have it!!! (she's bipolar as well) now my head is hurting from all the thinking and I am so angry.... Well I'll know in 2/3 weeks time if I am gonna get it taken away from me!!!! 
Fuming is not the word!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

They also gonna speak to my shrink... I hope they enjoy what he has to say cos when I phoned him he was not happy... He put me into higher care cos he knows I am a time bomb... I'm guessing I should put off trying at the mo cos I know it's gonna fuck me up!!!! Mentally!!!! If that's ever possible!!!!


----------



## princess.leah

Awww Honey, 

Dont let tham wind you up chick, I know easier said than done, stay positive honey, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yeah I am xxx wankers lol xxx


----------



## Teej

Rachie Rach said:


> Yeah I am xxx wankers lol xxx

Haha... at least you know you can vent away on here hun!! Like I said I really hope this all get's sorted and soon, hopefully with no more stress to you!! I wish I could be a fly on the wall when your shrink gives em what for!! xx

Lintu hun, sorry to hear you now have an infection! I hope it's nothing too bad and your back on the mend soon xx :hugs: xx


Well I'm feeling relatively good at the min!! Had a bad couple of day's at the beginning of the week emotionally and just broke down crying but am feeling a lot better and happier at the min, I had a whole day of not feeling sick yesterday and so far so good today!! I've so tempted fate now though lol.


----------



## lintu

hiya guys,

I'm ok had a chat with the Dr and she said it's nothing to worry about just a secondary infection after surgery, i have a massive amount of antibiotics tho! Good job i went cos had nothing other than the spotting wasn't stopping :shrug:

But hay ho, not much i can do know just wait it out and pray AF shows up soon.

On a lighter note i am now off for 5 days then start my new job next wed :happydance: and my wedding album came and i am so made up with it it's beautiful xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks tammy i would also love to be a fly on the wall as well...he wasn't happy cos he said they had basically underminded his knowledge on the subject and if he didn't think i was entitled to it he wouldn't have advised me to apply...(i wouldn't cos i only thought it applied to severly disabled people) :blush: its gonna make for interesting reading though...oh well...
i have a huge bruise from having me bloods taken yesterday...ouch..:( she took 6 vials from me...bloody 6....and she was as rough as buggery!!!!! should know outcome in 7 days...yeah i know thats quite a while but my surgery don't rush lol...
picked me monthly meds up yesterday and they have given me like 3 months worth???!!! errrrmmmmmmmm it only said on the script 30...mmmmmmmmm lol...my doc cannot give me more than a months worth at a time cos i am a "suicide risk" lmfao....cos a months worth aint gonna do it is it lol...muppets...:dohh:
Jill: hopefully it'll clear up quick...infections suck....
Tammy: bless ya xxx its all those hormones racing round ya body...doesn't get any better i'm afraid....hugs xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

lmfao... i really don't remember posting yesterday....lol...just been reading and was like WTF???? lol...my memory is going lol...but i did take my meds early yesterday cos me head was mashed!!! lol...that could be why lol....:blush:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Cd17 today and a slight temp rise... Might have ov'd yesterday but not 100% sure... Shall see what temp says over next few days... If I have ovd on cd16 my ov date has moved 4-8 days forward!!!!!


----------



## Teej

Well FXed hun, really hope this is your month xx


----------



## lintu

fingers x'd rach :hugs:

Well i have had really bad ovulation type cramps today and now feel really bloated and heavy this is consistent with ovulation for me too, so fingers x'd my AF starts in the next few weeks and i can get going again. Should note my scope hasnt picked up and ferning

This is like the longest 2ww ever, thats how it feels just waiting for AF, at least with that you have some kind of deadline, might try and entice Chris in to DTD tonight :winkwink:


----------



## Teej

Lintu I really hope that things are on the up for you!! Especially with you starting your new job soon too!! FXed hun xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh whow Tammy you got an olive!!!!! Yay xxx


----------



## Teej

lol, I know... it's fab I love it when it moves up the fruit ladder lol, last couple of weeks have gone fairly quickly! Just can't wait for the 12 week scan now, 3 weeks tomorrow :)
Oh and my sickness has pretty much gone too!! Feeling loads better... just hope everything is still ok xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Everything will be fine Hun xxx your olive is having a whale of a time in you womb xxx lol xxx


----------



## Teej

lmao, yeah i'm sure your right xx how you doing now hun xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yeah am ok Hun xxx patiently waiting for ov and blood test results and dla lol....


----------



## lintu

hi guys,

glad everyone seems to be better, im still here waiting for :witch: doing my head in now :gun:

clinging to my PMA, I will be pregnant by my birthday in April :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

You will Jill Hun xxx


----------



## lintu

Ha ha I'm losing it, I actually dreamt about coming on last night :haha:


----------



## lintu

ok guys, Im not getting too excited but I think I have a new :bfp:

I bought some cheapy tests today from town and did one when i got home and it has a line very faint :bfp: but it's there. I had a :bfn: at 3wks 5 days and am 5 wks 2 days from ERCP, im not getting mega excited cos im not that lucky but also my :bfn: could have been a duff test

going to leave it a week, although eat and drink like im PG and see what the tests say in a week, then go the drs for bloods but surely after 5 wks i wouldnt be getting a :bfp: would I??


----------



## Rachie Rach

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaa i do hope so hunny xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaa i do hope so hunny xxx i hope it is a new :bfp: for ya chuck....xxx


----------



## lintu

God i hope so xxx

Trying not to get my hopes up too much, just really not this lucky

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y56/LILBOBDOG/DSC00939.jpg

very faint but there, mid afternoon pee :shrug: gona do another test sat AM with FMU and then try and see Dr


----------



## BettyBoop152

This is really strange... When I saw you had posted I had this weird feeling you had a BFP?? I really hope this is the start of a new one for you xxx
Ps it's very possible to get pregnant straight away whether your lucky or not so try (as hard as it is) to stay positive xxxx


----------



## lintu

cheers huni, i dont have a problem being + im bouncing off the walls huni, trying to keep it in check tho cos i dont wana get all carried away and then be let down when its just left over hormone.

Think the only way to check would be scan or to monitor blood, fingers x'd xxx

but pls pls pls be a new beany


----------



## Teej

WOW hun I really hope this is it for you!!! I can def see a second faint line there!!! As Katie said it is very possible to get one, you are apparently more fertile after a MC and I can well imagine with all you have going on actually getting PG was one of the last things on your mind so you would have been more relaxed while BDing... FXed hun xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Omg I can so see that line!!!!! I hope it's a beany xxx all very exciting!!!! 
D-day today....:( really worried... I actually cried this morning before drew left... On another note... I think I've ov'd??? Cd21 just gonna wait for tomorrow to be sure.... But I know I won't be this cycle... The whole bloods thing...


----------



## BettyBoop152

Fingers crossed for you too rach x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thank Hun xx


----------



## Teej

Well finally got my blood results and everything is great but i have unusual antibodies in my blood that they couldn't figure out what it is so gotta have bloods redone so they can test to see what it is!! Apparently it's not a problem to me or baby... just unusual - thats me!!! lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Liver is poorly :( my levels are abnormally high :( more tests coming my way.... Bad times!!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Tammy - I had too many White blood cells in my urine about 4 weeks ago and now I don't so it may be a hormone fluctuation so fingers crossed xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Eeeeek Ladies, 

Just popping in, Fab news for you lintu, hoping this is it for you, have you dont another this morning yet chick?? sooo excited to see, xxxx

Rach - Your luck is round the corner chick, youve had a string of bad surely the good isnt too far away, massive hugs honey, xxx

Teej - lovely to see a little scan pic as your prof piccy, when did you have it done chick?? xx

Hows everyone else getting on?? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Leah Hun it's the same all the time!!!! I am the worlds most unlucky person!!!! I tell y'all!!!!


----------



## princess.leah

Awwww honey, your luck has to change chick, sending you a massive hug, xxxx


----------



## Teej

Thanks Leah, I had it done on Tuesday :) got 12 week scan 2 weeks tomorrow too :) xxx

Rach I think your amazing hun, you have so much to cope with and just get on with it... not many would!! Hope things turn around for you soon hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks Tammy xxx 
Feeling very sorry for myself today... Decided this will be my last cycle of trying until I know what's happening... 
Ff said I ov'd cd21 so now 3dpo... Not much to add...


----------



## Teej

I can't say i'm surprised hun, you have been through so much!! maybe you should try doing something for you to help lift your spirits xx FX for this cycle xx


----------



## lintu

I woke up to CD1 must have been a chemical :shrug: but at least I know I'm back to normal and can start TTC :happydance:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Awwww hun :-( I was hoping to come on to some better news! But at least you are back to a normal cycle and you can get on with trying xx big hug xxx


----------



## lintu

yeah, feel like its all over now xxxx

need to keep an eye out this mth as I dont know how long this one will be and so not sure when i will ov, better make a conscious effort to temp and do my saliva better


----------



## princess.leah

Thats the sprit Jill!!!! 

Although not good news with good news and a fresh start, at least now you kinda know where you are and can plan, chart and prepare again!!! Wishing you all the luck in the world honey, you will get there honey, massive hug and baby dust to youuuu, xxxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Leah your nearly half way there eeeeeee! Excited for you xx


----------



## Teej

Jill, sorry to hear AF got you hun but it's great that you are taking it as a positive and looking forward!! Really do hope this is your month xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Full of cold :( ....


----------



## princess.leah

Awwww Our Poor Rach, its one things after another honey, I soo much feel for you, I just want to give you a mahooooosve hug, Chin up chick a dee, xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Am getting used to it tbh lol...xxx
wow your nearly halfway hunny xxx its flown xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh really not happy!!!! Just got my monthly consignment of hpts and thought I'll do one so bust the bad boy out and bam lo and behold second pink line I was like omg omg but then looked and thought mmmmm packaging different to others in packet.... So opened another and dipped in same wee and bam no sodding line!!!! Guessing they've put a sodding lh strip in with hpts!!!! Doesnt say on packet it is a lh strip or hpt!!!!! I know it's too early to test but that lovely poas addiction had to be served lol.... Am so gonna complain to the person I bought em off :( x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Oh dear! But if they are the same brand the tops would be different colours? Is that the case?


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yeah the one that gave a line was dark blue the other one was green that said hcg... The blue one was like ones I've used in the past... Just a bit darker blue x


----------



## Teej

Oh hun, talk about getting your hopes up!! would be worth getting in touch with seller as not a great mistake to make xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I second what teej has put x


----------



## lintu

aww rach :hugs: yeah the one's i have used are green for lh and blue for hpt xxx

looks like my :wich: is leaving me for another mth, I can now obsess with counting, temping, licking and poas!!!! oh the joy :haha:

nah not really taking it that seriously this mth, I have my holiday and hot tub in April to think about :winkwink: lots of baby making on that :winkwink:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Messaged him waiting for a reply.... Am over it now lol xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Giood for you Rach, so the line that you did get did that mean that your OV'ing?? xx


----------



## lintu

Well I'm coming to the end of what I think may be the heaviest bleed of my life xxx hope everyone is doing ok. 

Can't get over how empty my boobs feel :cry: they've been really full since Xmas and all the way thro the MC but now they feel really empty :cry:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww hugs Jill hunny xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Aww Jill that's awful hopefully you won't get another AF next month xxx


----------



## Teej

aww hun, as Katie said hopefully that will be your last one for 9 months now xxx


----------



## lintu

yeahy fingers x'd starting the SMEP tomorrow, thats if AF stops!!

and iv resumed grapefruit juice, hoping cos im so much more relaxed in this new job and will be on holiday so nice and chilled and hopefully ovulating :happydance: things wont take quite so long this time round xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Good luck Jill hunny xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Today's tests...
Sodding green tests!!!! Gonna get one of me kids to pee on one... Lol xxx
 



Attached Files:







8e5f4b90.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 5









0a208cf9.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BettyBoop152

You not doing an FRER? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Not yet.... Gonna wait til am late for a frer lol....


----------



## lintu

hows it going Rach any good symptoms ????? I have everything crossed for you chicken :hugs:

I started the SMEP last night going to see where that gets me, not temping or doing OPK, but am using my microscope, purely to see what my cycle settles in like :shrug: so I have a rough idea when to expect :witch: just hope it resumes similar to before.

Had a partial ferning this morning, CD9 lil early for me but will see where it take me, apparently the first few mths after MC people can ovulate early :shrug: fingers crossed


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well Jill hope your well hunny xxx 
Symptoms: knackered but cannot seem to settle... My boobs feel hard and burn.... Nipples are sooooooooo sore.... Hungry (I never eat breakfast but did this morning).... Odd cramps and shooting pain in my cervix....peeing after every drink...feel a bit sicky other day but not now... Backache... Bout it really... 
So yeah symptoms but yeah not hopeful lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh yeah and she's due today.... She's not here!!!! STAY AWAY!!!!


----------



## princess.leah

Eeeee Rach, how have you resisted the pee on a stick habbit?? 

I really hope this is it for you honey, I really do, xx

How is everyone?? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I haven't Hun lol been peeing like mad on em and they are either evaps or bfn's :cry:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Mmmmmmm.... Think I spoke too soon.... Had some blood streaked cm.... So that's me over and out.... 
I will still stay round lurking....waiting for future :bfp: and bumps becoming little bundles of joy xxx 
You guys have been amazing... Listening to me whine on about everything.... I am very sad that I cannot continue along this journey with you all :cry: 
Much love and luck to you all xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Rach I don't think you should give up maybe just take a step back it worked for me! I honestly just stopped trying when it happened xxx big hug xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I know your right but worried that if I get up duff and something bad starts to happen wi the sodding liver... What can they do? Will it affect the pregnancy my liver not working right... Lots of questions... No answers.... Xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

You need to speak to a fertility specialist who will tell u if it will have any effects etc xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

That's if they will speak with me lol... Xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Why wouldn't they? You could go to your GP and say you really want to speak to some e about it? Xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I'll give it a whirl... Thanks Hun x


----------



## Teej

I think Katie's right hun, it may do you some good to talk to someone, get some of your questions answered! Good luck hun xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Awwww Rach honey, you have had a rought time of it, 

Could the Cm not be a bit of implantation?????? I wish you all the luck in the world honey, xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well no af... 14dpo... Temps just on coverline... Cervix soft closed and midway up.... I have cervical errosion so that might have released a bit of blood... Bfn again this am on a tesco test but faint line on the shitty green handled hpt.... Am now thinking maybe I ov'd 2 days later which would put me 12 dpo af would be due tomorrow.... Oh god dunno...


----------



## princess.leah

Got everything corssed for you honey, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

She got me :cry:


----------



## lintu

awww babe :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks Jill hunny xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Sorry to hear Rach xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

It's ok :( xxx


----------



## Isabel209

hello ladies, i have been off for a while... now i am back again... decided to get in touch with you guys again... i am still struggling the TTC journey... but i decided to relax and not think about it anymore...

my concern is still one thing - my progesterone is still low and medication is not helping... can i still get pregnant with low progesterone?? i have tired everything to increase but for nothing... my gynae now decided to give me injections in my next cycle.... injections to help increase progesterone. has anyone tried them??

hope you all girlies are ok.. i didnt have time to go through your posts yet but i ll try to read a bit and get back in touch...

sorry for you Rach :(


----------



## princess.leah

Awwww sorry to hear that Rach, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Its ok leah xxx gonna take a break from everything... Xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey Isobel nice to see you back, hope your ok x
I have no idea about the low progesterone but just wanna say hope it works out either way xxx


----------



## Teej

Hey Isabel, it's nice to hear from you again. Relaxing is def the best way to go - it only happened for me when I forgot about it as had other things on my mind. Again I'm also unsure about Progesterone as not something I had to look into, maybe try talking to your GP about it, or put a sneeky post in first tri and see if any ladies in there have been successful with low levels xx Good luck either way hun xx


----------



## lintu

Hiya Isabel, sorry huni I also don't know much about progesterone other than it's the reason for my bloody spots every mth.

I'm a little erm dry (TMI) this mth, don't know if it's a hormone thing or my subconsciously worrying about getting PG again, lil nervous if I'm honest. Bought some Concieve plus lube, give that ago :shrug:


----------



## Teej

Jill hun i'm not surprised your nervous, you've been through a lot!! Hopefully the lube will do the trick and you'll ba back on :cloud9: xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Ah wishing you ladies all the luck, get back on that horse Jill lol 

Isabel, I'm also unsure about the progesterone levels, sorry, but yeah speak to your GP, or have a little look on google, xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Jill I've heard great things about conceive plus type lubes so lots of luck xxx


----------



## Isabel209

Thank you girls for your concerns... i really feel at home in this thread. thanks for taking care.. i will google around and search other threads... 

teej, in fact i forgot all about it.. i focused on other things... a lot of people say that if you forget all about it, it will eventually happen... but not to me :(((


----------



## lintu

Well ladies we used the lube last it's awesome, so much better than preseed, feels much more like natural CM xxxxx


----------



## Teej

That's gotta be good then hun!! FXed it does the trick xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Lol the word lube makes me chuckle how immature am I  xxx


----------



## princess.leah

ha ha ha ha ha ha Me too Katie, but then again I cant go to asda to buy my own tampons either, or if I really have to I get a basket, and buy a few large items to put over the top, daft I know, then put them on the belt first so no one behind me sees them and they are first in the shopping bag!! xx

Good luck with the Luuuuube hiney, xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Lol what ya like Leah!
Although I bought pile cream for a tattoo once and just HAD to explain to the check out girl that I didn't have piles LMAO Xxxxxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lmfao at you two lol xxx


----------



## Teej

BettyBoop152 said:


> Lol what ya like Leah!
> Although I bought pile cream for a tattoo once and just HAD to explain to the check out girl that I didn't have piles LMAO Xxxxxxx

LMAO.... I have to ask but why pile cream??? I just used savlon on mine xxx


----------



## Teej

Oh and when I say I used savlon on mine - I meant my tattoo's lol xxx


----------



## lintu

I used bepanthen on my tatts


----------



## Rachie Rach

Preparation H for my tat.... Lmfao...


----------



## lintu

lmfao thinking about iv heard of that before! lol, can you imagine trying to justify :haha:

iv compared all my details so far this mth to december :haha: so much for NTNP, any way looking like im right on track with then, just a day behind, does this make sense.

December	
CD1 = 29.11.10
CD8 = 96.93
CD9 = 97.19
CD11 = 97.20
CD12 = 96.93 - PM
CD13 = 97.58 - PM

Ferns started CD14 & Ov pains started CD15

March
CD1 = 12.03.11
CD7 = 97.05
CD8 = 97.45
CD11 = 97.30
CD12 = 97.30 - PM
CD13 = 96.40

Going to keep up with the SMEP, until i get a +OPK, but given my history I may not get one, so will carry on all mth.

I would say operation xmas baby is well and truely underway :happydance::happydance:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Bepanthen is by far the best thing for tat's but I was young and someone said pile cream was good for em! To be honest I've used allsorts as I've had 7 lol xxx


----------



## princess.leah

My friend used to use pile vream round her eyes until she had a face lift!! and botox was invented!! lol 

I'm up with the larks, I ve got my 20 weeks scan today!! A little nervous and excited all at the same time, we also find out today if we are pink or blue, if baby co-operates!! lol, xxxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Yaaaay! All the best for today! Hope you get to find out and don't forget to show us piccies xx ps I got mine next Friday eeeeeek! Lol xxxx


----------



## princess.leah

Are you going to find out which team you are on?? x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay Leah cannot wait to know xxx :) :) :)


----------



## lintu

Yeah Leah congrats huni, should have been my 16 check today :cry: having a bad day


----------



## Rachie Rach

:hugs: jill xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Yeh Leah I will be all going well  
:hugs: Jill hope your ok xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Awwww sorry Jill, you will get there honey, sorry if my little post has upset you chick, chin up, xxxx


----------



## Teej

Jill, glad to see you are back on track hun, and sorry your having a bad day today :hugs: xxx

Leah, can't wait to see what your having hun :) GL xxx

I had my 12 week scan today and all seems ok, the NT measurement was 1.3 and I've been moved forward to 12 + 4 xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Nice one Tammy xxx congrats xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Awww look at your piccie! Fabulous xxxx


----------



## lintu

princess.leah said:


> Awwww sorry Jill, you will get there honey, sorry if my little post has upset you chick, chin up, xxxx

Nah huni it didn't really happy for you all :hugs:


----------



## Isabel209

hello girls,

is there anyone out there who was considered as infertile and still got preggo?
do you know if infertile women can get preggo or not?


----------



## Rachie Rach

I watched a program yesterday called 'I didnt know I was pregnant' and a woman on there was told she was infertile and could never have kids.... She had severe pcos I believe.... Well anyways she had a baby and she didn't even know she was preg.... The doc on the program said that women who have been told their infertile can still release eggs.... But it is rare.... 
I am a product of suspected infertility... My mum had big problems after having my brother and was told she could never get pregnant again.... Well hello here I am.... And damn was I made to know I wasn't wanted....


----------



## BettyBoop152

Unless you haven't got certain bits am sure there is something that can be done hun xxx


----------



## Isabel209

thanks betty boop and rach... i am sorry for you rach but dont look at it that way...i know its sad but life is sooo beautiful!!! do you have kids? if you already have, then you are not infertile... fertlity decreases with age and it gets harder and harder to get pregnant. i am only 29yrs old and is desperate to have my first baby... i have been ttc for 9 months and i dont have pcos. my prob is low progesterone and medicine is not working. i think not even ivf would work if my progesterone remains low.... sooo frustrating... now my gynae prescripted me pregnyl injections - did you hear about them? i dont know why my gynae thinks that i am infertile when i have been ttc for only 9months.... she thinks this because i tell her that most of my cycles are dry... but inside i am wet - mucus remains inside and does not go out... i cant understand :(


----------



## Rachie Rach

I'm not infertile...well I wasn't lol :/ I've got 3 boys lol 13, 10 and 8.... I am 31 and me and hub decided to have one more... Try for the baby girl we so dearly would love.... Before I am too old :(.... 
It was my mum who didn't want me and always made it known to me as I was growing up.... She was told after having my brother (who is older) that she was unable to have children.... Then I came along and she hated me... Always has always will.... She has never seen her grandchildren cos she thinks they should have died at birth (yes she has said that to me) I love my children with all that I am and could never be without them... 
As you can probably tell I don't get on with my mum... Lol I haven't seen or spoken to her in 11+ years....


----------



## Rachie Rach

Any news Leah.... Pink or blue????? Come on the suspense is killing me xxx


----------



## Isabel209

I am soo sorry Rach.. You really made me weep... i am sure you are a very good loving mother and your kids love you very much... i will pray for you Rach and my you get what your heart desire xxxxxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks Isabella and I also hope and pray you get your Bfp soon...xxx 
I feel so fortunate to have given life to these 3 beautiful boys... Who are going to fine gentlemen when they are older.... 
Good luck on your journey... Hopefully the ttc will end soon and you'll begin the journey on motherhood.... Xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Isabel not Isabella (sorry) :blush:


----------



## Isabel209

Rachie Rach said:


> Isabel not Isabella (sorry) :blush:

its ok dear... giving birth is the most amazing wonderful thing that can happen to a woman.. so consider yourself as a very very lucky lady... God bless you and your three loving boys...thank you for the wishes... i really want to be a mother ... i 'll leave it in God's hands xxx good luck to you too xxx:hugs:


----------



## lintu

The girl that lives next to my Sis was always told she couldn't have kids and she gas a 6 yr old now


----------



## Isabel209

thanks lintu.. that is really encouraging for me ... XXXXX


----------



## Teej

Hey, my friend was told she could never have children, she's now 34 with a beautiful 4 (going on 16 lol) year old xx good luck hun xx


----------



## lintu

:hugs: Isabel, I know it doesn't help but I'm a big believer in nature Hun and I'm sure everything happens for a reason xxxx I know that thats a really bitter pill to swollow when you want something so bad :hugs: but it's honestly the only thing that's got me through the last few mths :hugs: and the ladies on here of corse, love you all loads you gave me the strength to tackle everything including my family xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Teej

Huge :hugs: hun xxx I'm just so glad we've all been here for each other as you ladies have been my rock also xxx


----------



## lintu

ok update, my temp has gone up slightly only to .97.3 nothing to get excited about and no ferns yet :nope: I know its early for me but im normally seeing something by now :shrug:

im really starting to panic that my cycle is going to be all messed up, im seriously considering buying a duofertility, i know they are expensive but I could use it as contraception after and when TTC again.

Honestly the temping and OPK's are stressing me out! iv never had a + OPK in the whole yr and a half iv been doing this, i dont notice a change with CM and im crap at temping, still couldnt pin point when i ovulated in december.

Im also starting to worry that im 31 this yr and whilst thats not old, in fertility term it is and if its taken this long for 1 what about more???

i have money put aside for baba could use some of that and were not going abroad this yr, i just dont want to have to wait another yr for my :bfp: :cry: 

im just feeling very frustrated by it all :growlmad:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww hugs Jill hunny xxx I know what you mean though Hun xxx but at least (sadly) you know you can get pregnant easy for me to say relax it'll happen... Hearing that makes me more stressed... So guess it's the same for you xxx I'd forget the opks cos like you I never get a positive.... 

Feeling really crappy today.... Am still ill.... Coughing my lungs up and cannot swallow right at the mo... It even hurts to breathe... Feels like I am getting sodding pleurisy... Hope not cos that shit hurts!!!!! 
Me and drew had a ding dong this morning cos I'm not well and he has to take cam to footy training for the second week on the bounce.... Unfuckinglucky pal... Men!!!! I've got so much to do in the house but no energy to do it... Sorted out spare room yesterday and only move a wardrobe and nearly passed out lol!!!!! Hate being ill :(


----------



## Rachie Rach

Leah hunny where's our update???? Xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Eeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkk ...... I know... I know.... I know.... But it's a secret lol.......


----------



## lintu

Awww rach huni, I hope your feeling better soon darlin :hugs:

Yeah Leah hun, how'd it go xxx

Yeah Iv been getting a little pissed at Chris, seems he's always sleepy at the moment or when i go to bed for an early night :winkwink: chris is like yeah I will be up in a sec, by the time he gets there I'm asleep!! havent DTD since Thursday night


----------



## princess.leah

Hey ladies, 

All is well, baby absoloutly fine and dandy, and its a............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

GIRL!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay!!!!!!!!! First sexed baby on the thread!!!! :) :)


----------



## BettyBoop152

Yaaaay to your baby girl Leah I can't wait now! xx

Jill you should do whatever makes you happy I struggled with opks etc I gave up and just had good ol' fashion sex lol xx

Feel better soon Jill and Rach xxx


----------



## lintu

:wohoo:yeahy leah thats awesome :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## princess.leah

Poor you Rach - what has the docoter said?? xx get better soon, xx

Jill like betty says do what makes you feel happy honey, at least with a fertility moitor you will know where you are chick, xx


----------



## lintu

Thanx girls but after a little more research i dont think im going to bother, you have to buy new sticky pads at a tenner a time and then the reader only lasts 6/9mths and thats £135 for a new one, think thats taking the pi** slightly 

So Im just gonna DTD like rabbits and try not to stress about temping, OPK and everything else as they have never worked for me.

stick with my ovulation microscope, checking my CP and bonking!!


----------



## Teej

Yay Leah :wohoo::wohoo: That's fab new's hunny, so pleased for you xxx

Rach, I can't believe your still feeling so crappy hun - really hope you start to feel better soon xxx

Jill, i'm also 31 hun so know what you mean about worrying you've left it too late but try not to worry, you are still young and will get your BFP xxx huge :hugs: xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks ladies...yeah still feeling shite....really chesty...not been to docs cannot be arsed wi docs anymore cos they always seem to find something else wrong with me as well....lol...xxxx


----------



## lintu

Things are looking up for me today, got my first ferns on my ovulation microscope, im soo happy, it means i should ovulate in the next 8 days , so Chris and I decided to DTD everyday for the next week, worked last time I hae everything crossed that it works this time to.

Then its holiday time for me, so looking forward to getting away for it all, not you guys though, think I would have gaga over the last few mths if it hadnt been for everyone on here

ive put 32 days on my ticker as not 100% what im going settle back in to, if im going off my december cycle, I'm about 2days behind from my temp dip and when ferns started.

even though this part is really stressfull and frustrating I forgot how exciting it can all be when you see things start to change. Thats why i love my scope cos I can actually see the surge happening, very clever stuff


----------



## BettyBoop152

Glad your feeling better hun! Hopefully the holiday will be just what you need and fingers crossed you come back to a BFP xxx sending lots of :dust: your way xxx


----------



## Teej

I'm also glad your feeling better hun, so pleased your ferning now too!! FXed you catch that :spermy: Hope you have a fab holiday too... you deserve it xxx


----------



## lintu

Almost forgot, update on my selfish, inconsidrate sister in law. Can you believe she rang chris lastnight to say she had been for her 20wk scan and that she was having a girl and would he still be the godfather!!!! is this family for real, I am totaly convinced they are trying to get me sectioned

Rach how you feeling chicken xxx


----------



## Isabel209

princess.leah said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> All is well, baby absoloutly fine and dandy, and its a............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> GIRL!!!!!! xxx

WOWWWW:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: WOWWWW
CONGRATULATIONS LEAH.... I AM SOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU XXXX
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lintu

Well zip on my OPK, but I checked my microscope and full on ferns :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: hoping my dip this morning was a pre ovulation dip. I have been having twingy, gas feelings all day (TMI) tend to get bloated and gassy round ovulation times!!

im just having a decaf tea, then going out for a run then off to get jiggy with it even if i dont catch this mth, im going to try and not get too disapointed i just want my cycle to settle back to something like and then i know where im up to, not knowing my body (more than normal) is so frustrating. But it looks like im bang on for where i should be :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so excited i could wee


----------



## princess.leah

Hey Ladies, 

Glad your cycle is getting back yey to the fearns honey, get bonking!!! lol, I think ive forgotten how to do it lol, xx What about one of those clear blue fertility monitors honey, they are about £53.00 on Amazon?? xx

Teej, your 12 week scan pic is lush, my 20 week ones were a bit pants as a collague told me to drink full fat coke before I went in a I would see it bonucing around - she sure was the sonographer couldnt get a good pic, lol, 

Hows our Rach feeling?? I hope your luck turns soon chick, and get back on form, massive hugs to you, xx

Betty hows you getting on?? You should have your 20 week soon?? eeeek exciting stuff, xx

Hows you Isabel?? xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Yaaay hopefully your back on track xxx


----------



## lintu

yeah looked in to the monitors, i bought a persona, same thing, but it wont re set :shrug:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Jill-yay for full ferns!!!!! Gl catching eggy!!!! 
Well I've had a great afternoon.... Spent 3 hours in a&e wi our cam he fell off his bike and split just above his lip!!!! So he had to have it glued and steri stripped.... He is the worlds most clumsy child!!!!! He looks like he's been scrapping!!!! 
Feeling better... Just coughing my lungs up.... 
Hope everyone else is feeling ok xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Aww poor Cam hope he isn't in too much pain! Xx


----------



## Teej

Leah, Thanks hun :) was great to see lil bubba doing well... will remember to avoid coke for next scan lol xxx

Jill, so pleased your back on track hun!! Get tol it ;) and FX you catch that :spermy: this month xxx

Rach, hope Cam is ok hun!! Glad your feeling a little better now, hopefully you'll be back to yourself soon xxx

Well Ladies I'm off to visit my family in Peterborough tonight till Sunday/Monday so doubt i'll get on here much till I get back, my sister has booked the next few day's off of wirk so we can have a proper girly catch up, hopefully the weather will hold out as planning on going to the seaside tomorrow :) xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Awwww poor little mite Cam!! Hope he is better soon, xx

Enjoy your time with your family Teej, fingers crossed for the weather, xx

Jill theres no guessing what you will be doing these next few days lol, xx

Betty whens your scan honey>? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yeah he's ok.... Shocked and swollen bless him... Looked bad last night but looks bloody awful this morning.... :(


----------



## BettyBoop152

Enjoy your little break Teej! 

Leah my Scan is Friday I cannot wait!
Then afterwards I'm going for a slap up meal with friends to my face Indian! Nom nom xxx


----------



## Teej

Urgh.... just got back from Midwife app and had to have more bloods taken, i'm gonna need some at this rate lol

Katie how exciting... i'll be checking in to see what your having hun xx


----------



## lintu

i got a line on an OPK last night, only faint but i think thats my + on these cheapy ones cos they have never gotten any darker, full on weekend of :sex: for me :winkwink:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Gl Jill Hun xxx catch that eggy xxx 
Well my back is almost better.... Trapped me nerve again on Wednesday been a cripple ever since but today it has eased loads thanks to anti inflams and strong pain killers lol... I know I wasn't gonna take meds but damn I was in sooooooooo much pain... Drew had to take me to the loo and everything... Yes he had to wipe Lmfao... He does love me lol xxx 

Kate- gud luck wi the scan today hunny xxx let us know what they say xxx 
Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Thanks Hun I'm on my way there speak soon xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Excited xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

It's a good job I'm not trying this month lol... Still taking temps and they are so erratic this month.... Lol...


----------



## lintu

aww hugs Rach huni, altho saying that mine are crap!!

how have you got the fertility friend ticker?? i cant figure it our :dohh: got another + OPK today, lots of crampy pressure feelings and tons of EWCM, Chris is soooo getting it later :blush:

Is that everyone so far having girls??? what names are you all thinking of??


----------



## Rachie Rach

Go to sharing on the top of the page and click it and it says something about geographical ticker (I think) well the code is on there... Copy and paste it to your sig... And that's it xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Graphical lol.... And on ff website... Lol... Not with it today.... Xxx


----------



## lintu

lol yeah seen it thanx, are you a member or do you have the free basic version?


----------



## Rachie Rach

The free basic one xxx


----------



## Teej

Hey ladies how are you all doing?? I'm completely shattered, such a busy week and not sleeping very well at all :( can't believe i'm in second tri now tho - has gone sooo quickly!! xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Flipping eck Tammy I didn't realise how far on you were.... Are you starting wi a bump yet? Xxx


----------



## lintu

I'm awesome, my temp is at 97.9 today :wohoo: 

Aww tammy I only got to 9 weeks, but got it dragged xx


----------



## lintu

God iv just realised I would be 19 weeks today


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey Jill yay on the temp darling xxx I know it's hard and very sad Hun but you must try and look to the future xxx your angel in the sky will guide and look after you and future babies xxx hugs and much love xxx


----------



## Teej

I know Rach!!! I can't believe how quickly the last few weeks have gone!! they have just flown by. I kinda have a bump - Im a size 14-16 and my tummy has all been pushed out now and can no longer hold it in... as you do lol, I can feel a firmer tummy behind the wobbly bit now too :blush: xxx

Jill, I can't really say it any better than Rach has hun :hugs: your temps are looking great tho hun - FXed that you will get your BFP this month and this one will be just perfect xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi peeps xxx
No real news from me....shrink wants me back on full meds with an increase of 5mg in 8 weeks...she doesn't think i am coping very well...she thinks i am heading for a big swing...cos i have been sleeping too much and my temper is through the roof at the mo...
On the liver side she said not to worry too much...it is high but apparently she looked back through all my records and it has been higher...and nothing was said or done...so...mmmmmm.....so gonna have a word wi drew and see if we should saddle back up....:) and if he says yeah....i am just going into my fertile period lol....

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## lintu

:hugs: huni xxxx good they don't seem too worried bout your liver xxxx

We've had an awesome week, sad it's nearly over :( but have been really chilled and relaxed and just what I needed to recharge xxxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Aww nice one Jill... It's good to just chill out for a while.... I'm gonna have a very chilled week next week... Kids break up for Easter on Friday but on Monday my mil and sil are taking my kids away for the week.... So gonna redecorate their bedrooms and give house a reyt good clean and sort me gardens and garage out!!!!


----------



## Teej

Aww Jill, so pleased your having a fab time hun xx


----------



## lintu

wohoo im back to civilization, forgot what its like to have a full signal all the time :haha:

Chris & I have come to an agreement that I wont test until the 16th, were having a BBQ that nights for my b'day so if :witch: hasnt come I will be testing to make sure i can drink!!

I have zero symptoms and have no idea what my temps upto, havent done it all week xxx

hows everyone else doing??

Rach bet you cant wait to redecorate, I want to do my hall, stairs and landing, thats my next project. I love decorating !

My garden has grown like wildfire thanx to the weather, came home to my dad mowing my lawn, bless him :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

I can't wait to decorate their bedrooms cos they really need doing.... Gonna do me gardens again tomorrow.... I scrubbed me decking cos it was a bit scruffy.... Took me hours.... But look 100% better!!!! 
I wish someone would come and mow my gardens sometime lol.... Xxx


----------



## lintu

OMG OMG OMG, I think I may have just gotten a new BFP, same as December, cheapy test and I'm sure I can see the line, very faint but there. I think im about 4 days early and wasnt FMU, gonna leave it til Monday and then re test, if that's the same I have my CB Digi, I'm sooo excited i could wee.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Omg omg here's hoping hunny :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Wow I hope it is your BFP hun xxx


----------



## lintu

:haha: couldnt resist, I went to tesco before for some salad stuff for tea and they had the CB Digi twin pack on offer so I bought some, gonna do tomorrow.

I'm gonna feel a right tit if im not


----------



## Teej

Oh hun that is fab news!!! Keeping FXed for digi tomorrow!!! xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Cannot wait to see results tomorrow hunny :hapydance: really hope you caught your eggy... :) :)


----------



## Teej

well Jill....... :)


----------



## lintu

Not done it had a massive temp dip, so even if it is there looks like another chemical :shrug:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Don't be so sure just yet hun! Fingers crossed and maybe test tomorrow instead of just going off temps xxx


----------



## Teej

I'm with Katie hun, not sure how much your temp has dipped but if it's still above the cover line there still a good chance, good luck hun xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Any news Jill? Did she show? Xxx 
Well I think there is a chance I ov'd on cd20... Only managed unprotected nookie on that day and 2 days before.... Chances not great but ya never know eh Tammy??? Lol xxx hope I'm as lucky as you Hun xxx


----------



## Teej

lol funny enough hun they are the same 2 day's that we got to it!! FXed hun... you never know xxx


----------



## lintu

temp didn't go below coverline & has gone back up today, had a lil bit of brown and I mean a tiny amount when I checked my CP, wasnt on loo roll or pants, just finger (TMI) hope thats good, my CP is really high.

Not a word fron :witch: today :shrug: and its CD31 before my MC my cycles were always 30/31 days so we will see what tomorrow brings, Im not doing anything now til Sat am, I will re test if she hasnt shown, keep everything crossed for me girls :hugs: and I need all the sicky :dust: I can get :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

:hugs: hunny xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Sending lots if stick dust your way hunni sounds promising xxx


----------



## Teej

Sounding promising Jill, am keeping everything crossed for you that you got a sticky bean xxx


----------



## lintu

temp still high this morning havent checked anything else!!

Cant help but feel a little negative about it :shrug: im sure the only reason Im late is cos I ovulated late, not too sure whats going on, 14 days from Ov is the 15th so should know either way by Sat xxxx trying not too worry too much about it cos I know thats not going to help things :hugs:

I have zero symptoms, I have AF type cramps but nothing else, feels nothing like last time :shrug: thats part of the reason I'm feeling a little negative about it xxx


----------



## lintu

Such a tool, just looked at my temps and today is highest all mth, it's gone from 97.8 yesterday to 98.7 today xxx feeling a lil better with myself now


----------



## Rachie Rach

Excited hunny xxxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

No 2 pregnancies are the same including symptoms so please try and stay positive xxx


----------



## lintu

thanx huni :hugs:

I havent re tested just yet, im so scared. Id told myself I wasnt going to test till sat am, but im tempted to test tomorrow with FMU :hugs: god i am sooooo scared.

Im late today is CD32, my Cycle hasnt been over 31 days since coming off BCP, but if i have a 14 LP, then im due Sat based on OV dates.

What do you think I should do??


----------



## BettyBoop152

Awww Hun I wish I could tell you what to do but only you can decide if you did decide to test first thing you should get a decent line by now xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I agree with Katie.... Only you can decide xxx fxd for ya chickadee xxx


----------



## lintu

Well slight temp dip this morning so decided to wait it out!


----------



## Teej

Jill I really hope you get some good news hunny!! As Katie said your symptoms can be completely different in each pregnancy, mine were!! And the cramps can also be a good sign xxx good luck hun xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I've updated my page with a bump pic xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

No sign of ov by ff yet!!!! Never gone beyond cd24 for ov day.... Af better show on time cos I'll be pissed ic she didn't!!!!!


----------



## lintu

Another temp dip, looks like I'm out xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

:hugs: hunny xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry not been here much, just reading through the posts, glad to see all are well. 

Teej - time is flying bye for you, i cant beleive your past the 3 months!!! woo hooo. xx

Lintu honey, I had really strange temps, up and down below the cover line shooting back up so you may not be out just yet chick,xx 

Hows Rach?? xx

How are we alll? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Rach is good hunny xxx pissed off that I haven't ov'd this month.... Hoping af shows up soon.... Had a relaxing week me kids went away wi me mil and I chillaxed.... :) 
Hope everyone else is ok??? Xxx


----------



## Teej

I know it is flying by at the min - we still have to build the nursery yet too arrggghhhh lol, we're splitting our bedroom in two as we have such a huge room, will be great once it's done but it's just waiting for it to get done lol xx


----------



## princess.leah

Glad all good honey, you will Ov soon Rach and get that BFP, xx

I know the feeling Teej, people keep saying oh ism it dragging, I;m like errrm no it needs to slow down, ive just cleared one of my spare rooms just need the bed dismantling and then the restoration can commence!! sooo excited, xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Awww Teej we are having baby in ours too because it massive! Gonna put a sofa couch and wardrobe set up in spare room as a little dressing room xx

Rach fingers x'd the witch appears soon if that's what you want hun! Have you stopped licking your scope? Xxx


----------



## lintu

well :witch: got me today :hugs:

But on a plus note, its my birthday so i can have a drink, no xmas eve baby and I know im cycling again, little bit longer but im working so beggars cant be choosers :hugs:

On wards and upwards to cycle 16 :hugs:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Happy Birthday Hun! Hope you have a fab day and yaaay for getting back on track xxx


----------



## lintu

I'm very confused, got my CB digi OPK out last night to read the pack and it says to use FMU???


----------



## Rachie Rach

Dunno Hun?!!! I know opks shouldn't be used wi fmu...but just dunno.... Xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Sorry to hear about getting AF Lintu but like you say chick onwards and upwards!!! xx


----------



## lintu

Rachie Rach said:


> Dunno Hun?!!! I know opks shouldn't be used wi fmu...but just dunno.... Xxx

That's what I thought :shrug: but these say FMU


----------



## Teej

might be worth having a read up online Jill, i've never used them so wouldn't know xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Damn it's quiet on here lately.... Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Think the Gorgeous weather and long weekends are keeping everyone occupied 
Xxxxx


----------



## lintu

im fine, just been so busy over the bank holidays and trying to relax a lot more this mth and just see what happens :hugs:


----------



## Teej

Hey, hope everyone is well and enjoying the long weekend again :)

I've had another fab but busy one and was in bed by 9pm last night :blush: was just sooo tired, my cousins wedding on Saturday was amazing but wiped me out.

Otherwise i'm great and just gonna have a nice relaxing one today :) xxx


----------



## lintu

Been temping better than ever this cycle but now I'm very confused, ff says I ovulated on CD12, that's unheard of for me but hay if it means I have a 28 day cycle as apose to a 35 day one, bring it one lmfao


----------



## Teej

FXed then Jill, shorter cycles are always better lol xx


----------



## princess.leah

Hey Ladies, 

I;m just back from Florida, how are we all??, 

Florida was fab, however not sure I would do it again without a mobility scooter lol. My feet and legs went like elephants lets and feet (no joke) I thought they were going to burst!!! Mahoooosive. 

Had a lovely time all the same. Got some fab stuff for baby girl too, had a 4D scan whcih was amazing, 

Let me know how your all getting on??? xxxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Pics please Leah xxx glad u had a great time xx


----------



## princess.leah

Coming right up Betty!!! I will put them in 2nd Tri, keep checking, xx


----------



## Elhaym

hey ladies, remember me? :D sorry for my absence, been having a break from excessive BnBing :rofl:

But, er, I just got a BFP tonight. OMG!!

Can't believe how far along you are now, leah and teej! xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Congrats hunny.... Xxxx


----------



## Elhaym

Thanks chick, how are you doing? xx


----------



## princess.leah

Eeeeeek Elhaym, 

Welcome to the "Club", I'm good, I;m 27 weeks today!!! Time is flying by. How many weeks are you then honey?? xx


----------



## Elhaym

Just 4! AF was due yesterday or today. I'm in absolute shock, LOL


----------



## princess.leah

Just to let you ladies know, Ive put my 3D scan ;piccys in 3rd Tri, if anyone wants to take a look, xx


----------



## princess.leah

Congratulatgions Honey, take it easy, its an interesting ride!!! xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well am totally gutted tbh been getting lines (faint) since 10dpo was at 14dpo today and just before I came to bed bam... Bitch here!!!! bummed out is not the word.... The tests are in test section... Look at em... Nasty!!!!


----------



## Teej

Leah, glad you had a great time hun, will def go and have a look at your scan piccies :) xx

Elhaym, I'm so pleased for you hun!! taking a break really does do the world of good - H&H pregnancy hun, as Leah sai... it's an interesting ride lol xx

Rach, that is such a bitch hun!! I really thought you had it this month xx :hugs: xx


----------



## lintu

yeahy congrats huni :hugs:

Rach big massive :hugs: you will get there darlin xxxxx


----------



## Elhaym

Aww rach :hugs: Those tests are absolute buggers sometimes.....


----------



## Rachie Rach

you guys are so not gonna believe this but i got my :bfp: on a clearblue digi 2 days after last digi said "not pregnant".....i am totally buzzing my tits off right now!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Heres the magic words!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







BFP!!!!!!!.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lintu

Wohoo so happy for you, I thought that might be it when I saw your Facebook post :hugs:


----------



## lintu

My temp has gone back up today, hoping to join you all :hugs: but I don't think I will be doing :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks Jill hunny I really hope you do get your bfp as well xxx be nice to go throughout with someone close on dates xxx 

Well I worked out roughtly when I'd be due.... 
If I go by lmp 26th dec (yeah right) but cos I ov'd really late I looked at ov date and went from there so it would be get this 13th jan btw it's a Friday!!!!! Omg does that say something about my bean???? Lmfao.... My oldest will have turned 14 on the 10th of jan... Am well stoked xxx :)


----------



## Teej

Really am so pleased for you hun, you deserve it after everything you have been through!!! and Jill... i'm keeping my FXed for you too hun xxx


----------



## Elhaym

rach that is amazing news, i am so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## princess.leah

Rachie Rach said:


> Heres the magic words!!!!!

#


Eeeeee thats amazing news Rach, I knew you'd get there!!! many congrats chick a dee, xxxx

Lintu your next!!! I can feel it, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Wow! Fantastic news Hun xxx sending you lots of sticky :dust: xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks Katie Hun xxx


----------



## lintu

:wohoo: check out my siggi, looks like were Due Date buddies Rach xxx

Got my :bfp: this afto, im crapping myself going to make drs appointment for monday night and get myself booked at the EPU for 8 week scan :wohoo: im over the moon


----------



## Rachie Rach

Waaaaaaaaaa cool I knew you would get it hunny xx yay xx am sooooooooo chuffed for ya xx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Elhaym

YAAAAAAAAAAAAY! :happydance:

Congrats!


----------



## princess.leah

eeeeeeeeek lintu, I told you you were next!!!!!!!! Congratuialtions honey!!!

OMG please forgive me if I'm wrong but I;m sure thats all of us regulars original ladies that are all pregnant now???? 

xxxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Soooo weird but I had a feeling today that it wouldn't be long till we all had our beanies on board!
Congrats Jill so happy for you! 2011 may be a good year after all xx


----------



## lintu

Yeah Leah I think it is xxx :hugs: 

Yeah looks like the second half is gonna be fun Katie, got a really good feeling about thus one, iv been so different symptoms wise, I'm not sleepy like I was feel 100% better just feel room spin every now and then, the need to pee all the time oh and my hairs still bloody greasy :rofl:


----------



## lintu

wohoo my CB Digi with my tests from yesterday.

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y56/LILBOBDOG/phone183.jpg


----------



## princess.leah

Eeee Lintu they are great, sooo chuffed for you honey, xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

They are fab tests Hun! Xx


----------



## Elhaym

Loving those tests lintu :thumbup: Reckon I might get a digi tomorrow, never done one before!

This thread has been amazing! How cool is it we all got our BFPs? Pat on the back for us all I think! :haha:


----------



## Rachie Rach

It's ace init.... :happydance:


----------



## lintu

yeah its fab, i had only said that to chris last night :hugs:


----------



## Teej

YAY Jill, I am soo pleased for you hun and over the moon that all of us have now got our lil beans on board!!! Fab looking tests hun, such a clear line on normal one too!!! YAY xx
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lintu

:hi: guys,

Hows everyone getting on???


----------



## BettyBoop152

Helloooo! Xxx lol
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Not too good Jill Hun... Went for a scan cos I was bleeding (only a bit) and they couldn't find a gestational sac in there... So either earlier than I think or I've miscarried/miscarrying.... Had hcg betas done Monday am back Wednesday for round 2 so should know something by end of week.... Hopefully I was earlier than
I thought and everything is cool.... But knowing me... It's bad news xxx will keep y'all posted xxx 
Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## lintu

Aww rach huni :hugs: I have everything x'd that it will be fine hun


----------



## Elhaym

Good luck with the betas today Rach, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Teej

I really hope all is ok Rach, I am thinking of you and keeping my FXed xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Awww Rach Ive just read your post, I really hope everything is fine and dandy for you honey, Massive Hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Got my betas back they've dropped so that's me not pregnant anymore... :( am gutted... Waiting to see what docs wanna do now.... :(


----------



## Elhaym

Oh Rach I am so sorry, you dont deserve this hun :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## lintu

Aww darling I'm so gutted for you :hugs: there's nothing I can say but please pm me if you need to vent xxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks Jill xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Awww Rach, I cant imadgine how you feel, we are all here for you honey, massive huggs, xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks Leah xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I am gonna say it cos i feel really bitter at the moment....i don't mean to offend anyone or owt....please do not take offence xxx

If i hear one more person complain about being pregnant or symptoms that go with pregnancy i am seriously gonna loose it with em....

I'm sick of hearing 'omg i am sick of this morning sickness it awful' 'i'm sick of being tired' 'i'll be glad when its all done with'.....

I would kill right now for these symptoms to leave my body...i feel sick/ have been sick, i am tired, i need to pee every 5 seconds, my boobs are huge like bowling balls and are very painful....my stomach is bloated i look very much like i'm full term...(dunno why) and i know my symptoms are gonna lead me to nothing....unlike the majority of people who will be holding their babies in their arms in a few months....

i know everyone has a right to complain etc etc 
Sorry feeling very much wrapped in self pity....not in a happy place right now....
Sorry for my little rant...


----------



## lintu

Aww rach huni you go ahead and rant darlin, I know how you feel all my symptoms stayed with me. Nature is so cruel huni, your suck a fab person no one deserves to go through MC least of all you :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

How long did your symptoms last Jill?? Xxx


----------



## lintu

I woke up from the GA and they had all gone, I didn't loose naturally xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I am so worried I'm gonna have them for a while yet... They are dropping really slowly... But the symptoms feel really bad!!!! Infect they feel worse!!!! Fed up!!!!


----------



## lintu

Yeah I know what you mean huni, mine increased over that week when I knew deep down xxx it was pants


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks hun xx you made me feel loads better xx


----------



## princess.leah

Honey, no one will taked offence to your little rant. Having been trying for 3 years, all I saw everywhere were pregnant people and moaning pregnant people and it used to upset me, when all I wanted was a BFP. I would ahve done anything to have any kind of nasty symptom thrown at me, 

Chin up chick, xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey ladies... Well went back to have bloods drawn on Thursday and low and behold they went up.... But and its a big but... They scanned me and still they do not see where the pregnancy is... So I am currently called... Pregnant with a pregnancy of unknown location...:shrug: so plan of action decided... Blood rescheduled for the 14th of june... Scan also... If still no clear answers... I've gotta have a shot of some drug (methosomething... Cannot remember) to terminated the pregnancy where ever it is.... Basically they are treating me as an ectopic...I said do the shot anyway but they refused!!!! Wtf!!!! My body... But they would cos I was on my own and appaerntly there is possible complications/ nasty side effect and basically not very nice... So need drew to go with me.... Sigh.... I'm fed up.... So until I know I am at a stand still... And after the shot from what I read I cannot ttc for approx 3 months... :shrug: dunno if true like....

Well that's what's happening with me xxx 
Hope everyone else is ok... Hope all the lovely bumps are coming on nicely xxx 
My love to you all xxx hugs and kisses xxx 

P.s might not be round much... Having a break xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

methotrexate


----------



## princess.leah

Hey Honey, 

Just read your post, any further news yet chick??, the 14th June seems so long away - cant they get you any news sooner?. I cant imagine how you must be feeling, just as if your on emotional pause??. 

Massive hugs to you honey, your time will be soon honey, xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Im fine Leah really I am... 

Cannot believe your due in 8 weeks that's mad.... Only seems like 5 mins ago xxx


----------



## Teej

My god Leah, time has flown by!!! how are you getting on now? Ready yet for baby's arrival?? xxx


----------



## princess.leah

I know, Its absoloutly flying by. The I got my nursery stuff on Tuesday, so its all coming together now, just awaiting the cot.................. and in the middle of my home improvements lol, my flooring getting delivered today for the living room!! 

So many little silly things Ive done for the arrival of this bambino - like having my dogs balls chopped off!! lol - because he was pittleing in the house again and humping me like mad, which I thought OMG they have got to go for the chop!!! lol. So I should have a nice fresh clean, new home for my new arrival!!! Nesting has defo kicked in!!! lol, 

Chin up my petal Rach. I just want to hug you!!!!!!! Rach this is a lucky thread and you will get your BFP chick, you have 3 little ones already so no reason why not!!!! Lots of dust and love to you, xxx

Teej - yours is defo flying I cant beleive your only 8 weeks behind me, it felt like I was pregnant ages before you got your BFP!!! But it creeps up!!! And thank you for starting this thread!!!xx


----------



## Elhaym

Wow Leah I remember when you got your BFP can't believe how close you are! So exciting :)

Rach hope you're OK my dear. :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

elhaym look at your bean....:) :happydance: beautiful... but it did make me cry...don't say sorry hun cos i know you will.....and hun there is no need.....i should be same as you xxx 
Am good just chilling and relaxing...waiting for hospital to sort me out....(i'd still be blissfully unaware..if i didn't know) 
Have now been given a cpn (community psych nurse) she is visiting me on the 21st then every week from there on in....shrinks added more meds into my current cocktail of drugs....she/they don't think i am coping very well...tbh im not...am rapid cycling like crazy...like a sodding rollercoaster...drew and kids don't know what i am gonna be like one day to the next....:/ 

It'll be reyt get sorted soon...:)


----------



## lintu

hiya darlin, im so sorry i havent been around for a few days :hugs: i hope your feeling better and that you get your answers soon :hugs: i have everything xd for you.

Iv been for my scan today, I have a healthy lil bean on board, nice strong HB and bang on 8 weeks :hugs:

Cant believe how time is flying :hugs:


----------



## Teej

Rach hun I'm sorry to hear your not coping well at the min! I really hope you get some good news next week xxx

Jill, I can't believe your 8 weeks already!! So pleased all went well at the scan xxx


----------



## Isabel209

Hello girls,

How are you? It&#8217;s been long since i have been writing on this thread.. i was very very busy and barely had the time to rest &#61516; 

I have been trying ttc no 1 for a year now .i am 29 years old. For these last 3 days i have been experiencing these yumptoms:

-	hot flashes
-	thirst
-	continous headache
-	sore gums
-	tender boobs


I am 23dpo today. Could these be symptoms of pregnancy? When should i test?


----------



## princess.leah

Ooooh sounds good Isabel!!!

Get testing tonight!! Go Go Go and let us all know, 

However ive just noticed that your only 4 DPO, is this correct? x


----------



## lintu

huni, i would be testing NOW if your 23DPO.

one of my first signs with both was thirst, my boobs didnt kick in right away but everyone is different :hugs: fingers x'd

Also it took me 12 cycles to get my 1st :bfp: I was 30


----------



## Isabel209

princess.leah said:


> Ooooh sounds good Isabel!!!
> 
> Get testing tonight!! Go Go Go and let us all know,
> 
> However ive just noticed that your only 4 DPO, is this correct? x

4 dpo is correct... but i meant in writing cycle day 23 not 23dpo!!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## Rachie Rach

FFS... cannot have shot now till next tuesday cos i'm away when they need to run a important blood test!!!!! ffs....and i am NOT cancelling what i am doing so it'll have to wait....they have come to the decision it is ectopic....dunno how they reached that conclusion but they have....feels like i am banging my head agains a brick wall!!!!!
hope everyones ok....xxx


----------



## lintu

hiya ladies just thought I would check in and see how everyone is getting on xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Hey Lintu, 

I'm good, 6 weeks left!! Yikes it has flown over!! Hows you?? xx


----------



## lintu

im ok thought i was over the sickness but its come back with avengence, only turned in to evening sickness, other than that im all good ta huni xx

Cant believe you only have 6 weeks left thats gone sooo quickly


----------



## Teej

Hey hun, glad to see your doing well just sicky. I'm great, feeling very tired all the time but loving being pregnant at the minute :) xx

Leah, I can't believe how little time you have left, it has flown by - I bet your excited now!! Have you got everything ready?? xx


----------



## Elhaym

OMG leah, 6 weeks I cant believe you're nearly there! :)


----------



## BettyBoop152

Leah it has flown by!
Still can't believe I've got just under 8 weeks till my due date! I recon she won't arrive until 2 weeks after but at least getting to that point will be fab! Lol xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Ah well I;m almost ready for baby - I think, Its just my nesting has gone to the extremes and my mama and dad are currently putting my house back together after I decided to pull it all apart, and I;m a bit of a perfectionist where the old house jobs are concernd. So a simple putting down some wood flooring in my living room as meant skirting boards off, cables having to be re-directed, door frames removed and replaced, doors off and replaced, oh lord its never ending my poor daddy!! Good job hubby is out the way for a while - he has gone back to Turkey for 3 weeks to see his family so peace and quiet but missing him, however it means I can nest in peace without him saying "Your replacing what?????????????" lol. Nursery is all done just in need of finishing touches now, xxx


----------



## Teej

lol you sound like me!! I was just going to put some paint on the walls down stairs and ended up with all skirting and door frames off and replacing carpets in the whole house, on top of that were having the nursery built so having to decorate both our room and nursery, of course that skirting had to be replaced too :) good job my OH loves me!!! xx


----------



## princess.leah

Awwww Ladies, are lucvky thread has fallen by the wayside!!! 

How is everyone getting on?? This is my first day of Mat Leave and I'm bored as sin!!! My nursery is complete, my house is finished, my if I clean anymore I'll be taking my finger ends off, cant get the washing dry with the bloody rain!!! pah mat leave!!! get me back in on over time!! lol - I am seriously thinking of doing some as I;m technically on holiday and not yet mat leave!!!! I think I'll have a little cook a thon this afternoon and free what I make in prep for the first days of baby being here.!!! 

So whats everyone been up to, and how are we all?? xxxx


----------



## Teej

Hey hun, glad your all set and ready for baby's arrival, we still have building work going on upstairs and starting to doubt that it will be done on time!! I have everything else though it's just scattered all over the house where ever it would fit till nursery's done lol.

Other than that i'm great, am really enjoying pregnancy just getting overly tired now xx


----------



## lintu

:hi: ladies,

Glad your ok :hugs: Leah cant believe your nearly there :hugs:

Iv been for another scan today as iv had a lil bit of a bleed but its all happy doings bouncing around, even got a headstand at one point!

Got some very cute bedding in the sale at matalan and some bits from next, enjoying shopping at the mo :rofl:


----------



## princess.leah

Glad all is good ladies, 

Its lush buying stuff, I dread to think how much Ive spent - or more like my mama has spent lol. Ive got everything in now - I think , I hope. 

Are you going to find out what your having Lintu? xx


----------



## lintu

no, I dont want to know and luckily chris is with me on that one, would rather keep it as a surprise.

Unless theres no getting away from it, :rofl:


----------



## Rachie Rach

any sign yet leah????


----------



## Rachie Rach

I take that back the words are CONGRATULATIONS LEAH......yay 1st Group baby.....xxx hugs xxx


----------



## Teej

Aww Our first birth!!! Soooo pleased for you Leah... Hope yiu and baby are both doing well. We need piccies on here, i've only got internet access on phone this week and can't see everything on FB. It's all so exciting :) xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Congrats Leah! :hugs: Hope you're OK, can't wait for piccies! x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Yaaaaay baby Kosepinar! She is adorable xxx congrats Hun xxx


----------



## lintu

congrats huni, shes awesome :hugs:


----------



## Isabel209

hello ladies i really need to speak to someone this morning. my af is due in 2 days and i have just did a clearblue pregnancy test and it says that i am 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!!!! could this be real? or could it be faulty? i still have period symptoms like sore boobs, low abdominal pain and a bit of back pain... what advice do you give me ? should i rely on the test?


----------



## lintu

Wohoo congrats huni, I'd say go with it and re test once your late. 

Early symptoms are very very similar, big hugs and a H&H 9 mths


----------



## Isabel209

lintu said:


> Wohoo congrats huni, I'd say go with it and re test once your late.
> 
> Early symptoms are very very similar, big hugs and a H&H 9 mths

thanks a lot dear.. but i am still not convinced... i had a faulty test one time and i got very upset... hope this time it is not a joke because i ll get really really down!!! Clear blue are quite reliable so hope it is a good test !!!


----------



## lintu

Yeah they are about the best, I was the same, didn't believe it for ages, especially when your not even late :hugs: I found myself going to the loo every 5 mins to check for AF, lol

You will be fine huni and I'm sure it's a nice strong :bfp:


----------



## BettyBoop152

The CBD are the most reliable for positives Hun so I say you got your :bfp: congrats xxxxxx


----------



## Isabel209

thanks betty boop and lintu... i just tested again and i got another BFP!!!!! So i AM pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just been to my gynae and she gave me some progesterone passeries as my progesterone is low ... hope it sticks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pray for me ladies xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Sending lots of sticky dust your way xxxx congrats again xxxx


----------



## Elhaym

Yay Isabel! Congrats on your BFP! :happydance:


----------



## princess.leah

Hey Ladies,

Being a mummy is a busy job!!! Esoecially with this breast feeding lark - but apparently I just need to stick with it and it will get better lol. Being a mamy is the best job in the world yet the hardest. Baby blues are difficult to deal with but I;m getting there - the most strange feeling of upset yet your soo happy you dont know why your soo upset. lol 

She was born on the 9th August at 22.34 by emergency section weighing 7lb 9oz, 

Alayah Nevaeh Kosepinar is a complete joy, she is just lush, here are some piccys:


----------



## Isabel209

princess.leah said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Being a mummy is a busy job!!! Esoecially with this breast feeding lark - but apparently I just need to stick with it and it will get better lol. Being a mamy is the best job in the world yet the hardest. Baby blues are difficult to deal with but I;m getting there - the most strange feeling of upset yet your soo happy you dont know why your soo upset. lol
> 
> She was born on the 9th August at 22.34 by emergency section weighing 7lb 9oz,
> 
> Alayah Nevaeh Kosepinar is a complete joy, she is just lush, here are some piccys:

congratulations dear... she is soooo adorable XXXX

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lintu

she's awesome huni, massive congrats :hugs:

Isabel, how you getting on, i see your siggi :hugs:

Wont bore you all with the details but my in laws have been paying up again, :grr: im losing my grip, do you think I couldnt get away with murder if i blame hormones???


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay congrats isabel hunny xxx i am so pleased for you xxx 
and jill kill em blame it on the hormones lol.... :)
and leah...the baby blues will pass but if they dont be sure to have a word with your gp....nothing horrible will happen as a result trust me darl.... hope they pass soon xxx hugs xxx
well its been 6+ weeks since i bled last....still waiting for this af....hope this is not a sign of things to come....i gotta have 6 afs before i can start trying....at thus rate it gonna be this time next year when i can start again.....:( am getting so fustrated now....


----------



## Teej

Yay Isabel, that's fab new's hun!! So pleased for you xx

Leah, She is so gorgeous!! I'm sure the blues will clear off soon and if not, like Rach said, make sure you tell someone xxx


----------



## Isabel209

hey ladies. i am doing fine :) i am being very very tired but no morning sickness yet! when does this start??? i had my first scan but no heart beat yet.. i am working long hours plus i have to do the house work and its very tiring... hope this is ok for the baby... 

i am praying for it to stick!!!!


----------



## lintu

Mine kicked in bout 6 weeks Hun, was never sick just felt sick, don't worry bout HB it's still very early :hugs: so pleased for you hun


----------



## Rachie Rach

nearly half way jill darl xxx


----------



## lintu

i know scary init, seems like its really dragging but then when you look back its gone soooo quick.

How you getting on hun, dont like asking too much on facey


----------



## Rachie Rach

Am ok Jill darl... Waiting for af it's been 7/8 weeks since the injection to dissolve the ectopic i hope it's not a sign of things to come.... :( I've gotta wait 6 afs before we can start again.... The risk of birth defects is quite high because of the drugs they used.... :( 
Am joining a group on the 6th of September for bipolar people... My nurse thinks it is something I will benefit from.... Dunno how right she is but hey why not.... 

Glad to hear things are going well for ya darl xxx


----------



## lintu

Aww Hun thats poo :hugs: the group may help huni, worth a go xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Rach, sometimes talking really helps.. I used to have massive issues about my Dad and went to chat to a nice psychologist and it helped loads xxx hope you don't have to wait to long before AF arrives xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I hope I don't have to wait much longer cos it's driving me bonkers lol xxx

Katie how's your precious baby girl Olivia getting on Hun? Xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

She is beautiful! Slightly jaundice but MW isn't concerned.. Fat little lady has put 7oz on already ha! Xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Hey Ladies, 

Hope you are all well, 

Congrats Isabel on your BFP!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you hun. 

Rach - really hoping everything has a happy ending for you hun, and hope the group helps you too, hope your wait isnt too long and everything returns to normal really speedy and you get that BFP that we are all wishing for you hun. Massive hugs love and baby dust to you chick, xxx


----------



## lintu

hiya ladies :hi:

Rach how you getting on huni? af showed up yet?? when does your group start?

I got booted that hard last night it woke me up :rofl: i must have rolled on to my front in the night and baby must have been getting squished so it booted me good and proper. I rolled on to my back and put my hand on my tummy and it just kept on going, really cute now but at the time it kinda freaked me out a little, still feels very strange im sat hear getting booted as we speak!


----------



## BettyBoop152

I really miss having bubs in my tummy the feeling when it's gone is quite strange... Enjoy it while it last hun xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

awwwww jill there isn't a better feeling darl.... 

the group starts on the 6th of september so next week.... am quite nervous tbh.... 

But on a plus side.... af showed up yay!!!!!!! and she stuck around for 4 days..... better than the 36 hours i was getting!!!! 
so 1 down 5 to go... :/ hopefully they'll be back on track.... but i'm not holding my breath.... :/


----------



## BettyBoop152

Yaaay glad it's back xx


----------



## Teej

Rach that's great news... FXed you have nice regular ones now :) will you start NTNP as soon as you can??

Jill, it's fab isn't it, I's starting to dawn on me that in just a few weeks I will be losing my bump and I don't want to... I like it - even all the kicks I get every day, will have to start holding my tummy in again... lol. 

Well we just about have a nursery, just got all the woodwork to paint now and the border to put up. I can't wait to start putting everything where it belongs and getting organised :) 
Had a very strange dream last night though that I had lil man and he was in fact a lil lady!!! hummm xxx


----------



## Teej

Well I have been booked in for a c-sec!! I only have 3 weeks to wait now as they are doing it at 39 weeks, still waiting for the date but kinda relieved now a decision has finally been made!

How is everyone else getting on?? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh wow yay you gonna be a mommy in 3 weeks xxx 

Been ill today been in bed all day and when not in bed been throwing up.... I must have eaten something dodgy....


----------



## BettyBoop152

That's great news Tammy! Eeee.. Only 3 weeks to go x

Aww Rach hope you feel better soon..
I feel terrible today, bubs has colic and has screamed the house down everyday from about 4-5pm till 9-10pm! I have hardly slept because she won't settle for long at night either and Michael is on the couch! It was going so well too :-( xxxx


----------



## Teej

Thanks guys... it's going too quickly though lol :)

Rach, Hope you feel better soon hun, there's a lot of that going around here at the min - not nice xxx

Katie, Also really hope Olivia feels better soon, that's not nice for either of you!! Have you tried the Clevamama ClevaSleep ClevaFoam Positioner My mum got me one and it looks like a really good idea, supposed to help prevent or ease colic xxx


https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_136447_10001


----------



## BettyBoop152

I'll have a look at that thanks hun xxx


----------



## lintu

:wohoo: not long to wait chicken :hugs: how come you are having a c-section??

Rach huni I hope your feeling better :hugs:

iv been pram shopping the last few days, never realised there were so many to choose from and they are all basically the same just the price differs!! im even dreaming about them :haha:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Feeling a bit better today thanks guys xxx 

Colic is a right ******* you feel so helpless try infacol I used it wi mine and it seemed to work xxx 

I saw your post last night on fb Jill and I quite like that pram/pushchair xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

HV is due Monday will ask about it xx thanks


----------



## Rachie Rach

Poor babba xxx I hated seeing em cry and kicking their knees up xxx it is stressful but it will pass Hun xxx are you breast or bottle feeding? If bottle try giving her about an ounce then stop and wind her then keep doing that all through feed xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Was breast but she is a hungry bubs and no matter how perfectly she latched they cracked etc!
It's hard to gauge how much she has fed as she guzzles hard so it's usually a bit more than 1oz but I do break off  just so upsetting to see her this way I'll def ask MW about infacol tho xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwwwwww baby xxx


----------



## Teej

lintu said:


> :wohoo: not long to wait chicken :hugs: how come you are having a c-section??

Thanks hun, I'm having a c-sec cause of my lower spinal op I had last year, my backs not doing all that well as baby get's bigger, it went tonight too and I can't move it's so painful, they are a bit worried natural labour will cause more problems due to the pressure on my lower back and if it affects my disc I could be laid up even longer than I will be after a c-sec. Better safe than sorry I guess!! xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awww hugs Tammy xxx you'll be fine xxx just take it easy hunny make others run round after ya ;) xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Hey Ladies, 

Busy Mama here not had a mo to log on!!! 

Bless you Rach - hope your better soon hun. xx

TeeJ - A section aint too bad, I had the normal labour for 15 hours then an emergency section. However just take it really easy. Stay in hospital as long as poss to recover. I cam out after 2 nights but wish I'd stayed in longer they were sooo nice on the ward and couldnt do enough for me it was a lovely experience if there is such a thing!!! So much so I'm thinking of getting myself a pencil case and going back to uni to become a midwife!!!! Prior to this I was terrified of needles and blood etc, however now I;m been prodded and poked numerous times its opened up and whole new spectrum to me!!! However we will see, its either try again soon for baby number 2, or go study for 3 years, however my bio clock ticking as I'm 30 now, so we will see what happens!! Eeeeek exciting stuff., xx

Awwww Betty poor buba, Alayah was the same, infacol is a godsend, its inexpensive to buy from asda or wherevever but I've got it for Alayah on repeat prescription!!! As for the nipps too I'm breast feeding Alayah and one of my nips was cracked and horrific pain when she was feeding off it, however I got Lansinoh ointment from the doc - free free free!!! Its about £12 a tube in the shops. But make sure you ask for it by name and insist on Lansinoh Oinment as its the only one that diont need to be rinsed off before feeding and its amazing stuff. So get on the case witrh the doc. I'm combination feeding now formular and breast milk and expressing some too and freezing it. Generally give her the formular at night and she sleeps for 6 hours!!! She too has colic and the Tomee Tippee anti colic bottles are amazing, she dont really need winding now, and she gets less wind with these bottles as she does with the boobie!!! RESULT!! xx

Lintu honey, how you getting on?? xx

My love to all you ladies, xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey leah nice to hear from you darling xxx
Been looking at pics of you beautiful baby girl she is simply stunning xxx

Thinking of ya jill am guessing it is angel babys due date now or soon xxx hugs xxx


----------



## lintu

Cheers rach xx yeah it's today and whilst I'm overthr moon with my lil bean and it's happily booting the living shit out of me I can't help but be a little sad :( I feel bad because that then makes me feel guilty cos of this one, swings and round abouts :cry: 

:hi: Leah, glad your ok huni xxx I'm doing well and so is bean, had my scan Monday and all well, half way there :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hugs Jill xx I know it's hard I am dreading that time I'm still an emotional wreck so god knows xxx 
Live the scan pic of bubba xxx do we know the colour then or don't we know ;) xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Love not live.... :shrug:


----------



## lintu

Lol, no were team yellow :hugs: I know what u mean huni I was bad for ages after even days before my new :bfp: I was telling Chris to leave me cos I couldnt give him children! All kinds of crazy


----------



## BettyBoop152

Massive hugs Jill! Hope your ok and congrats on getting half way xxx not long now xxx
Hey Leah!
Colic is EVIL lol bubs has had it BAD but I've switched her milk to C&G comfort and give her variflow TT teats and it seems to have settled her a little bit! She def doesn't cry all day now just late afternoon and night.. As for BF I used that Lanisoh (even paid for it) lol and my nipples wouldn't heal in time.. Think I'm totally dried up as I haven't even leaked since last week?!
Awww 6 hours I'm sooo jealous longest Livvy will go is 4 and that's rare xxxx


----------



## princess.leah

Awww glad its working for you hun and buba is settling. When you stopped BF did you get like big lumps on your boobs and how did they go??. As when Ive missed a feed (when I give her formular) I get big lumps on my boobs, aopparently the bulging milk ducts and they dont go down until I feed her or express. Just wondering if you got them when you stopped??. 

Also Alayah can sometimes have both breasts and then still take 3oz, and when having formular she can have 5 oz on a night, is this normal? xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

My boobs went massive when my milk came in and they def had lumps in them I actually thought I was getting mastitis! But apparently it's normal.. When your ready to stop BF just wear a really tight bra constantly until they go down and try not to drink as much water and you will be fine Hun! 

As for the 5oz I couldn't say what's normal because my friends baby was taking that much at feed times but my bubs only has 2-3 oz 4 at the VERY most! Maybe just ask someone to check your latch technique it def helped me but was a bit late for the pain lol
Am sure what your doing is perfectly normal hun after all each baby is different xxx


----------



## lintu

:wohoo: Tammy very nearly B'DAY


----------



## Teej

Tell me about it, I go in 11 am tomorrow for an afternoon c-sec, so excited now... can't wait to see what my baby will look like :) xxx


----------



## lintu

Hiya ladies,just checkIng in to see how everyone is getting on :hugs: can't believe it's 10weeks to Xmas! Where had the yr gone


----------



## Rachie Rach

lintu said:


> Hiya ladies,just checkIng in to see how everyone is getting on :hugs: can't believe it's 10weeks to Xmas! Where had the yr gone

I know Jill its crazy init.... 
How's u and bump.... I bet you got a nice bump coming on now :happydance: xxx


----------



## lintu

I feel like a whale, lol although it seems to be having a quiet few days with itself, hate when it does this too me


----------



## princess.leah

Hey Ladies, 

How are we all, we are good Alayah is 10 weeks now and 11lb 7oz, she is fab, sleeping right through the past 3 nights from 10.30 last feed to 8am and even 9am this morning!! (touch wood its stays that way)!!! Being a mummy is soo busy I just dont get time to scratch my bum!! 

Hows everyone getting on?? xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey Leah! Sounds like your doing great!!! Livvy is 9 weeks today and 12lb 5oz she is a chunky bum lol!! She has been sleeping through from 9pm-7am most nights except after her jabs! Being a mum is the hardest but BEST job ever!
Are you still BFeeding? Xxx


----------



## Teej

Hey ladies, hope your all well :o) 

Katie, I couldn't agree more hun!!! I love it!!! Taking Taylor to be weighed on Wednesday and i'm dreading how much he's gonna weigh lol, he's gonna be 4 weeks on Wednesday and is already on 5 oz!! 

We're both doing well, i'm finally getting out and walking most days... it's great lol, can't wait to get back behind the wheel now though! xx


----------



## lintu

Im super impatient, I'm fed up of worrying and bored of waiting, I want my baba already, why is 9 mths sooooo long, I feel like ive been pregnant for ever :grr: oh well it could be worse I could be an elephant!

So glad everyone is doing well :hugs:

My baba has had one on it today, been on the go all day! guess that means im in for a quiet few days now, thats what normally haooens. Then only problem is the kicks/punches/wriggles are starting to get really paifull now, Iv had feet tight up in my ribs and there are points when I cant bend to even get in the car cos its right up high, and then when it stretches it feels very strange!! 

Seems to prefer being on the right as i feel it there all the time :shrug:

Iv been looking in to scans today, theres a place near me that is offering 4D scans for £60, always said I never wanted a 4D scan but im getting super impatient to see my lil bean again that I want one, the only problem is DH wont let me have one, he really doesnt want to know the sex, I dont want to know it but i really want to see baby again :grr: he's soooo adament, suborn pain in the ass


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww bless ya Jill xxx when are u due again??? 
£60 is a bargain you cannot pass that up darl ;) 
Hope all the babbas are happy, healthy and growing well xxx 
Me and drew are quitting trying now.... :cry: my cycles are super screwed and things have now changed in our lives so if we were to have anymore it would be highly irresponsible :( I am totally gutted but the kids I got here with me now are all that matters ..... I will keep checking in on you guys xxx take care :hugs:


----------



## lintu

Aww huni :hugs: I'm due jan 22nd, can't come soon enough

Been Drs today they think iv got bacterial vaginosis, always bloody something


----------



## Teej

Aww Rach, i'm so sorry to hear that hun!! It's obviously what's best for you both though for you to have made that decision, huge hugs hun xx


----------



## lintu

ladies, can i ask what you packed in your hospital bags? what you did and didnt use and what you wished you had more of.

Just seems like my list is getting longer by the day, gonna need a suitcase soon!!


----------



## Teej

Hey hun, I packed LOADS... and used hardly any of it lol, beating in mind I had a c-sec and had to stay in 2 nights all I used was...

PJ's 
Maternity pads
Undies
Long cardi (dressing gown)
slippers
clothes for going home in
Wash bits
Towel
Phone charger
Cerial bars
Hair bobbles / brush
Carrier bag for dirty laundry

For baby:
2 vests
2 sleep suits
Hat
blanket
nappies
nappy bags
wipes

Think that was about it in all honesty!! I packed 2 bags and could easily have got it all into 1 lol xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Agreed! Don't go over board chick as depending on how the birth is (mine was awful) you tend to just sit in bed and not move lol xx


----------



## princess.leah

Hey Ladies, 

How are we all getting on?? No long for you now Jill, as soon as Xmas nis out the way it will fly!!! xx


----------



## lintu

:hi: leah,

Yeah cant believe how quick its gone really, dont think its really hit me yet.

We did an antinatal workshop yesterday, went round the labour ward and that, so started getting a little excited but i think its cos im so focused on xmas at the moment, and still working! so I think once i leave on the 23rd Dec and then after xmas it will hit me like wow im having a baby in under a month!! crazy.

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs:


----------



## princess.leah

Awww hun its just the best experience ever, Its still not quite hit me yet that I have a child lol. Its surreal, I just keep looking at her thinking wow she is mine!!! It dosent sink in at all, all the time I was pregnant and even when in labour its a wierd thing to say but it still didnt quite dawn on me that I was going to have a baby its soo wierd as when in labour the full 18 hours or so I never thought to myself what was going to happen at the end of this painful venture lol. Its the best pain you will ever go through and the best experience in the world although my labour and birth was awful I would do it all again in a heart beat, I just want to be pregnant again now!!! lol, xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I totally agree Leah I found out when I went to the hospital the other day I was in Labour 42 hours and pushed for 1hr 11 mins so a total of 43 hours!! And it was a rough birth yet I would def have another and will be when Livvy is old enough 
Eeeeeee! Not long now Jill bet your mega excited! This is when it will just fly by xxx


----------



## lintu

i am excited but stressing a little about money and things :( 

put together my hospital bag last night, that was fun so achey and sore now :( although i love being pregnant im so ready for the end :haha:

I have 10 days left in work :wohoo: can not wait to finish and rest im drained by the end of the week, im hoping for a water birth so hoping the pool is available and im able to use it xxx got my next mw app next week and then they start every two weeks, im measuring 2 weeks ahead apparently they dont think its going to be heavy baby as its very long!! having said that they are still estimating 7lb 6!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hiyas Peeps thought i'd bob in see how you are all getting on.... :) i know we all keep up wi each other on fb but cannot really chat like on here lol...
Well i am getting well annoyed wi my body didn't have a period for 86 days.... then had a 20 day bleed.... was shocking....hope my body has now finally sorted itself out!!!!! 
Well between 19 days to 36 days (big scope i know but if going by the lmp 19 going by my late estimate 36 max) ... i should have been due :( am very sad about it.... :(

Hope your all ready for christmas..... i am all bought and wrapped up..... and damn i have spent a small fortune..... easily over £1000 :/ 3 kids all wanting new phones is never a good sign.... and i only buy for the 3 boys, drew, drews mam and his sister.... whoops..... lol....

Anyways i'll catch up wi y'all soon xxx

Ps good luck jill xxx hope you get your water birth xxx


----------



## lintu

aww Rach huni, sounds like your having a really rough ol time of it :hugs: hope the witch sorts herself out soon :hugs:

Been for a scan today, they wanted to check baby given iv been throwing up for the past 4 days! Anyway sprout all fine head way down low and nice healthy est weight already 6lb 8 and still potentially 8 weeks to go!!


----------



## princess.leah

Ah hun dont stress, I was totally stressing and thought Id have to return back to work as soon as my paid mat leave finish (like the 18 weeks full pay part) as didnt think we could afford to live on smp. However Ive never had so much money to play with hun, I dont know whats happening but my account is secretly rather healthy (secret from DH lol) Everthing just works out hun, And not sure if you knew or not (I didnt) but you dont pay tax or NI on smp???? Its fabby!!!! To give you an example of SMP roughly works out at about £600 on a 5 week month and £500 on a 4 week month not tax to pay, 

Ive never been so flush, but thats probs because I dont go out on the razzel anymore or buy party frocks and shoes lol, I just seem to buy her the lovely stuff now!! lol, Poor me!!!!! lol, xx


----------



## Isabel209

hello girls. i am 6 weeks (?) pregnant and i had a scan today. Uterus is empty. Gynae thinks it is ectopic or its too early to detect. my progesterone level on the day i discovered i was pregnant, was 40. doctor thinks it is low. he wants it to go up to more than 60. had brown discharge 4 days aga and very little bleeding but not a flow of blood. doctor said that this happens during pregnancy. i still have the pregnancy hormones but what could this be? has anyone experienced this and had a healthy pregnancy? i am reallly upset and need your help ladies. xxxx


----------



## lintu

Hiya huni, sorry never had any experience of this hope everything turns out ok Hun xxxxx massive :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi isabel i had this and it turned out to be ectopic.... infact yesterday 27th dec should have been my due date.... :(


----------



## Isabel209

Rachie Rach said:


> Hi isabel i had this and it turned out to be ectopic.... infact yesterday 27th dec should have been my due date.... :(

i am sorry for you dear. i think i am going through the same situation. today i have antoher scan from a different doctor just to have a second opinion but my chances are very low. i feel very upset. dont know why i had to go through this again. already had a miscarriage last sept :(


----------



## Rachie Rach

i'm sorry to hear that hun xxx wished it could be different for you xxx


----------



## Isabel209

uterus still empty. doctor thinks it is ectopic. if i dont miscarry naturally, i have to do an operation and remove everything. anyone has done this before?


----------



## lintu

I had a D&C back in jan huni xxxxx don't know if it's the same for ectopic removal. So so sorry massive :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

they should be talking about Methotrexate not removal.... sorry this doesnt sound nice.... they should give you a shot of meth to dissolve the pregnancy cos they cannot find the pregnancy going in to do a lap it totally not needed.... 
I had to have 2 shots of meth cos my hcg levels weren't dropping quick enough.... type in Methotrexte into google and you'll find all the info..... it does have its downsides like you cannot try for a baby for 3 months after one shot.... i had to not try for 6 months cos i had two.... also you will feel shit.... weak, shaky and basically crap.... but it does pass after a while.... you have to double flush the toilet cos you are toxic.... google it you'll get all the info on it hun x

I would ask them re the meth before they try and do a lap.... cos thay can only really do a lap if they now where the pregnancy is.....

Hope you get sorted soo hunny xx HUGS xxx i know how you are feeling..... i really do hun xxx


----------



## Isabel209

Rachie Rach said:


> they should be talking about Methotrexate not removal.... sorry this doesnt sound nice.... they should give you a shot of meth to dissolve the pregnancy cos they cannot find the pregnancy going in to do a lap it totally not needed....
> I had to have 2 shots of meth cos my hcg levels weren't dropping quick enough.... type in Methotrexte into google and you'll find all the info..... it does have its downsides like you cannot try for a baby for 3 months after one shot.... i had to not try for 6 months cos i had two.... also you will feel shit.... weak, shaky and basically crap.... but it does pass after a while.... you have to double flush the toilet cos you are toxic.... google it you'll get all the info on it hun x
> 
> I would ask them re the meth before they try and do a lap.... cos thay can only really do a lap if they now where the pregnancy is.....
> 
> Hope you get sorted soo hunny xx HUGS xxx i know how you are feeling..... i really do hun xxx

i never heard about that medicine but i will google it. doctor insisted to do a lap if my hcg levels keep going up. i dont know if i can wait for 3 or 6 months to try conceiving again.. the first time i did a lap (just for a check up), i had a BFP the month after!! so could happen the same if i do it. and sometimes i think that it is risky to do a lap again.. i am just confused... i really am... feel extremely sad. at least there's you girls on this thread whom i can talk to... thank you so much all ladies :hugs:


----------



## Isabel209

hi girls, i need some of your thoughts on this please as i am really confused 

at 5wks 2days my hcg was 449
at 7wks 2days my hcg has gone up to 1200

ultrasound at 5wks and 6wks 3 days but empty ovum.
had brown discharge at 5 weeks 5 days and stopped
brown discharge started again at 7 weeks and still is. 
at present i am 7 weeks and 4 days pregnant.
going for an ultrasound today.

has anyone experienced this? what could this be?


----------



## lintu

oooh im not sure huni, Iv never had bloods or anything checked?

Could it be that you are slightly off with your dates :shrug: sorry I cant be of more help :hugs:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Isabel my friend is now 9 weeks and had a very similar experience and now has a healthy heartbeat etc...
She did a test and found out she was pregnant but then started bleeding so went to the EPU were they took bloods and did a scan they could only see the sac with no baby but she was at nearly 2000 pg hormones! She went back 3 days later and it had more than tripled to 7000 and there was something in the sac so they assumed she had her dates wrong etc
This can happen so please try not to worry and fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## princess.leah

Hi Isabel, 

When I was 5.5 weeks pregnant with Alayah I had a scan as had a little cramping to one side, they did an external unltra sound scan and there was nothing there - they immediatly did an internal scan with this little probe thing and they then saw the heart beat. Alayah is now 5 month old hun, So dont loose hope, when I went in I thought I was about 6.5 weeks, and then when they did the internal scan they dated me at just over 5 weeks is why they couldnt see anything, however my dates caught up with them selves when I had the dating scan at around 3 months and I was right at the time of the early scan I was 6.5 weeks and not the 5 thy estimated. Hope this helps hun, Keep us posted, 

Eeeeeeek Lintu - not long now, are you are sorted?? xx


----------



## lintu

Week today and no sign :grr: oh well. But yeah all sorted huni just a waiting game now


----------



## Elhaym

hey ladies, remember me? :D Just a update, I got my BFP yesterday on my ange's due date :cloud9: it hasn't sunk in yet and we're not getting ahead of ourselves until the 12 week scan. So scared of mmc again but will just have to take it a day at a time!

Lintu sending you labour dust :dust: hope you meet your little one soon!

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## lintu

Wohoo that's awesome darlin I'm soooooooo pleased for you massive :hugs: 

Ate you going to ask them for an early scan to put your mind at rest ?? They did one for me at 8 and then again at 12? 

Eeeeekkkkk soo happy for you


----------



## Elhaym

Do you think I'd get one? I wasn't sure as I'd only had the one MC but I'll definitely ask. Not making the GP appointment till later next week after AF is due - don't want to tempt fate, LOL xx


----------



## lintu

My hospital run an early pregnancy assesment unit, it's where they send people who have pain or bleeding early on, that's where they sent me this first time due to pain at 7wks that's when we found MMC, I told the midwife at my 6 week app that I wanted to go and she booked me in, if she hadn't I was going to go A&E at around 8/9 wks and tell them id fallen down the stairs or something and had pain and was concerned, that's what my friend did cos she didn't know about the unit, good luck hun keep us posted :wohoo:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay congrats elhaym hun xxx so pleased for you... xxx

I love to say i've got my bfp but i am off to docs to get a coil refitted when i an next on my af...... decided no more babies for me :( am gutted but it is the right thing to do.... :) 

not long now jill hun xxx i wished baby denton would hurry u... i wanna know what you are having.... :)


----------



## lintu

Awww rach huni :hugs: I wished it would hurry it's ass along to I just want to sleep and it's getting me down cos I'm getting about 2/3 of broken crappy sleep cos I'm so uncomfy and need to pee all the time, it's making me really snappy and weepy poor Chris!!

I have 6 days left till my sweep, feels like an age :( praying I don't have to get to induction on the 6th feb


----------



## Elhaym

Come on lazy baby, get a move on! :haha:

Rach hun nice to see you :hugs: must have been a hard decision but you know its right for you, I hope you're ok chick xx


----------



## Isabel209

hi girls i rreally need help at the moment. i am dealing with an ectopic pregnancy. i am 10 weeks pregnant. today had to decide between making a surgery, laparoscopy, with the risk of losing one tube or take the medicine Methotrexate. its the medicine to help induce miscarriage when having an ectopic pregnancy. 

so i just decided to take the shot of Meth. But i am scared that it increases the risk of another ectopic or can cause birth defects in the long term.. doctor told me not to try for 6 months to be safe! i am waiting for it to arrive in my country because we dont have it here. 

what do you think about it? is it safer than the surgery? what are the side effects to it?

i really need support from you girls. please help me


----------



## lintu

Hiya Hun :hugs: I'm so sorry your having to go through this. 

I have no experience to draw from, however what I would do is go for the injection, as I would assume having surgery would only lead to more scar tissue and therefore higher risk of ectopic :shrug: but like I say I don't know I am only assumingthat to be the case. 

I know 6 mths sounds like along time to wait but how long would it be after surgery :shrug: 

So sorry I can not be of more help darlin, but know that my thoughts ate with you :hugs:


----------



## Elhaym

So sorry this has happened isobel :hugs: I'm afraid I don't know much about ectopics either but I know there are some lovely ladies in the mc support/ttc after loss forums who have had the injection and would be able to advise and reassure you. Take care hun, look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## princess.leah

Hey Ladies, 

Congrats Elhaym - Fabulous news, I remember the day I got my BFP - it was my wedding anniversary so surreal. So excited for you hun. Congratulations. 

Awwww Rach hun, you have to do whats right for you at this time hun, massive hugs to you chick, xx

Eeeeek Lintu not long now!!!, Its flown over, I do love your post about having the baby and then being able to sleep - lol thats what I thought have the baby and then a gooood old snooooozie nights sleep, however it never crossed my mind that with a baby I would never have such luxury again!!! Mind you when she was born I could have slept all night as she didnt murmur but I was too nervous and just kept staring at her, the following following like OMG screamed the ward down I think they were glad when I left!! lol. 

Sorry Isabel I dont have any experience of ectopic either hun - so sorry to hear your gfoing through this. I'm sure Rachie Rach mentions this drug in an earlier post hun, just scroll through the past few pages it should be there hun. Hope things look up for you soon, also where are you from hun?? xx

Well ladies I hope your all well, and looking after yoursleves, Lintu & Elhaym eeeeek so excited for you, its such a special time, xxx


----------



## princess.leah

Here is the info from Rach hun, xx


Rachie Rach said:


> they should be talking about Methotrexate not removal.... sorry this doesnt sound nice.... they should give you a shot of meth to dissolve the pregnancy cos they cannot find the pregnancy going in to do a lap it totally not needed....
> I had to have 2 shots of meth cos my hcg levels weren't dropping quick enough.... type in Methotrexte into google and you'll find all the info..... it does have its downsides like you cannot try for a baby for 3 months after one shot.... i had to not try for 6 months cos i had two.... also you will feel shit.... weak, shaky and basically crap.... but it does pass after a while.... you have to double flush the toilet cos you are toxic.... google it you'll get all the info on it hun x
> 
> I would ask them re the meth before they try and do a lap.... cos thay can only really do a lap if they now where the pregnancy is.....
> 
> Hope you get sorted soo hunny xx HUGS xxx i know how you are feeling..... i really do hun xxx


----------



## lintu

Hi Hun, yeah I get what your saying but between the hip pain, need to pee and being unable to get comfy I have to be able to get a better quality kip once baby is here!

Happy due date to me


----------



## Elhaym

Happy due date to yooooooou! :D

I know you are probably SICK of this question lintu but do you feel like anything is going on yet? Or is bub very cosy in there? x


----------



## lintu

Thought something was happening last night but the it all trailed off :( 

TBH not 100% sure what I'm looking for


----------



## Elhaym

Annoying isn't it, if you've not done it before then you've no idea what it feels like!

I hope you get to meet bubs really soon :hugs: x


----------



## Isabel209

princess.leah said:


> Here is the info from Rach hun, xx
> 
> 
> Rachie Rach said:
> 
> 
> they should be talking about Methotrexate not removal.... sorry this doesnt sound nice.... they should give you a shot of meth to dissolve the pregnancy cos they cannot find the pregnancy going in to do a lap it totally not needed....
> I had to have 2 shots of meth cos my hcg levels weren't dropping quick enough.... type in Methotrexte into google and you'll find all the info..... it does have its downsides like you cannot try for a baby for 3 months after one shot.... i had to not try for 6 months cos i had two.... also you will feel shit.... weak, shaky and basically crap.... but it does pass after a while.... you have to double flush the toilet cos you are toxic.... google it you'll get all the info on it hun x
> 
> I would ask them re the meth before they try and do a lap.... cos thay can only really do a lap if they now where the pregnancy is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get sorted soo hunny xx HUGS xxx i know how you are feeling..... i really do hun xxxClick to expand...




thank you so much dear... thank you so much... i feel so grateful to all those girls who are being of support to me and all those who are thinking of me...

i took the Meth shot 2 days ago... i am lucky enough to not be feeling anything so far... no symptoms at all. i am just praying that my hcg levels go down. i am also hoping that one shot of meth would be enough - waiting to ttc for 3 months is already enough...


----------

